# Ludziska spod biao-czerwonej szachownicy.



## spit5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Meldować się proszę  .
W końcu trzeba wiedzieć ilu nas tutaj jest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2008)

No paru się zanajdzie.
Co do meldowania to chyba mam wyższy stopień ale jeżeli nie to mam większą wysługę.


----------



## spit5 (Nov 25, 2008)

A ja się Ciebie nie boję ....... bo wujcio ma Glocka  .
Wojtek jako przedstawiciel władz forum powinieneś pierwszy założyć ten temat.
A na pagony to się policytujemy u Andrzeja


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2008)

Nie boisz się ....tak.....ale bedziesz się bał..... i nie pytaj co mój wujcio ma w garażu.

Co do startu tego tematu to na trzech się nie opłca ale dzisiaj doszło dwóch nowych.Tyle że mogą się już nie pokazać.Zobaczymy.


----------



## spit5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Rafharta znam z starego PWM-u. Ma tam wątek o Łagg-u z ICM. Nawet fajnie mu wyszedł.
A ten drugi to kto?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2008)

Arturo1


----------



## v2 (Nov 26, 2008)

Witajcie Panowie, ja też sie oczywiście zapisuję do naszego kącika...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2008)

Witaj..no to jest nas trzech.Brakuje Net_sailora , Brunnera i jeszcze paru.Niestety większość zapisała się tutaj chyba na jeden raz. Dostali lub znaleźli co potrzebowali i sajonara.Ślad po nich zaginął.
Ale dobrze że choć my możemy pogadac tutaj po ludzku.


----------



## spit5 (Nov 26, 2008)

A to prawda z tymi jedno postowymi userami, to forum to kopalnia wiedzy o lotnictwie, więc nie dziwię się, że ciotka Google kieruje ich tutaj w poszukiwaniu informacji.
V2 bardzo mi się podobają twoje zdjęcia. Sam mam zamiar wrzucić tutaj fotki policyjnych helikopterów, ale zawsze znajdzie się coś pilniejszego do roboty.
Cieszę się, że w temacie o 17 września 1939r udało się pokazać prawdę o tym wydarzeniu. Nawet ten jeden uświadomiony australijczyk jest sukcesem. Wiem, że brzmi to trochę górnolotnie, ale ja się cieszę.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2008)

No i mamy jescze jednego nowego ale się nie odezwał jeszcze.Ma nicka BunsenHoneydew.


----------



## v2 (Nov 26, 2008)

spit5 said:


> A to prawda z tymi jedno postowymi userami, to forum to kopalnia wiedzy o lotnictwie, więc nie dziwię się, że ciotka Google kieruje ich tutaj w poszukiwaniu informacji.
> V2 bardzo mi się podobają twoje zdjęcia. Sam mam zamiar wrzucić tutaj fotki policyjnych helikopterów, ale zawsze znajdzie się coś pilniejszego do roboty.
> Cieszę się, że w temacie o 17 września 1939r udało się pokazać prawdę o tym wydarzeniu. Nawet ten jeden uświadomiony australijczyk jest sukcesem. Wiem, że brzmi to trochę górnolotnie, ale ja się cieszę.




To w dużej mierze dzięki Wojtkowi. Ma wojskowy dar przekonywania  i umie durni postawic na bacznośc... Atak poważnie- chłopaki są skoncentrowani na swoich problemach i kampaniach- można ich zrozumiec, że niewiele o nas wiedzą. Zmieniac to trzeba w miare możliwości...zresztą kilku sie wykazało rozsądną postawą. Ale będzie lepiej bo jest nas więcej a jedności, jak wiadomo, siła.
Pozdrawiam!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2008)

I następny ziomek - fret. Ciekawe czy jednopostowy czy nie?


----------



## Vraciu (Nov 30, 2008)

Melduję się!

Po dłuższej przerwie, ale witam ponownie!


----------



## spit5 (Nov 30, 2008)

Cześć


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2008)

Cześć i czolgiem.. Miło znowu Cię słyszeć ( czytać... he he he ).


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 7, 2008)

Witam!

Melduję swoją obecność. O tych "jednopostowcach" to chyba o mnie 
Ostatnio mało mam czasu na pisanie, ale nadal zaglądam.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2008)

Cześć NS,

Nie to nie było o Tobie..Pamiętam wiele twoich świetnych postów.
Dobrze że wróciłeś bo lista członków chyba bedzie zweryfikowana i ograniczona do tych aktywnych jedynie przez ostatnie pół roku.


----------



## v2 (Dec 7, 2008)

nie wiem czy to jest całkiem dobry pomysł z ta weryfikacją... Sa ludzie, o których wiem, że tutaj zaglądają mimo, że nie udzielają się na forach. Może powinni miec jakiś inny status ( obserwator  ) ale niechby sobie byli. W każdym razie mam dwa fajne kontakty z "obserwatorami"...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2008)

Niby tak ,ale lista jest dość długa i to są ci jednopostowcy właśnie.Dobrze by było jeśli Ci obsrwatorzy napisali by coś choćby po to żeby ich licznik był odświeżony.A tak na marginesie jako goście też mogą obserwować.


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 7, 2008)

Się zastanawiam co taka weryfikacja ma na celu? Są na forum ludzie, których posty idą w tysiące, ale już nie piszą. Chcecie ich tak po prostu wyrzucić?
Może spróbujcie wysłać msowe powiadomienia czy coś. Kiedyś na DWS rozesłaliśmy takie powiadomienia o pracach nad nową szatą graficzną (nawiasem mówiąc nic z tego nie wyszło) i nagle zrobił się ruch jak w ulu - odezwało się sporo dawno nie widzianych userów.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2008)

Po ostatnich problemach z forum, trwają prace mające poprawić prace systemu oraz przyśpieszyć działanie aplikacju forum.Wiąże sie to ze zmianami wielu procedur i innch dnych w tym i głównej bazy danych.Stąd pomysł redukcji liczby nieaktywnych członków.Ale nie jest to jeszcze na 100% pewne.


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Widzę, że jednak redukcja miała miejsce...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2008)

Nic mi o tym nie wiadomo.


----------



## v2 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wydaje mi się, że zmalala ilość forumowiczów podawana w "stopce"...ale może się mylę...


----------



## spit5 (Dec 20, 2008)

A może wysłać do nich maila z informacją o porządkowaniu listy użytkowników i niech się sami określą. 
I tak podziwiam możliwości silnika tego forum. Na większości polskich nie ma takich opcji i udogodnień.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2008)

Nikt z Starszych Moderatorów nic nie wie.Chyba że Horse sam zadzialał.
A jeśli chodzi o tych "śpiochów" to większośc nie była to od wieków albo to jednopostowcy.Co wiecej, ponowna rejestracja to nie problem.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2008)

SZCZĘŚLIWEGO NOWEGO ROKU, KOLEDZY !!!!!!


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2008)

PRZYŁĄCZAM SIĘ DO ŻYCZEŃ! DO SIEGO ROKU 2009!!!!


----------



## spit5 (Dec 31, 2008)

Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku chłopaki  
Życzę Wam wszystkiego co najlepsze i tego co sobie zamarzycie.
Jeśli trochę piszę bez składu to sorry, winko działa 8)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2008)

No to trzeba było przepędzić Romek.Nie czułbyś że działa.Ale po jakimś czasie padłbyś jak kłoda.

POMYŚLNOŚCI W NOWYM ROKU !!!!


----------



## Vraciu (Jan 1, 2009)

DO SIEGO NOWEGO ROKU 2009!!!!!!


----------



## net_sailor (Jan 1, 2009)

Najlepszego chłopaki !!!


----------



## marek (Feb 4, 2009)

Czy w zwiazku z tym ze ostatnie posty tutaj byly juz tak dawno temu to ja tez moge sie jeszcze dolaczyc do naszej bialoczerwonej szachownicy?
Nazywam sie Marek i robie modele samolotow.
I Najlepszego w Novym Roku 2009


----------



## spit5 (Feb 4, 2009)

Witaj
Przyłączyć się zawsze można  
A temat będzie otwarty tak długo jak el moderatore pozwoli, a mamy we władzach swojego człowieka


----------



## v2 (Feb 4, 2009)

marek said:


> Czy w zwiazku z tym ze ostatnie posty tutaj byly juz tak dawno temu to ja tez moge sie jeszcze dolaczyc do naszej bialoczerwonej szachownicy?
> Nazywam sie Marek i robie modele samolotow.
> I Najlepszego w Novym Roku 2009



Nigdy nie jest za późno tym bardziej, że jeszcze chyba nie ma obsady dla pełnego squadronu


----------



## marek (Feb 4, 2009)

v2 said:


> Nigdy nie jest za późno tym bardziej, że jeszcze chyba nie ma obsady dla pełnego squadronu



No to czekamy na reszte do pelnego szwadronu


----------



## v2 (Feb 4, 2009)

marek said:


> No to czekamy na reszte do pelnego szwadronu



Trwa to już ladnych parę lat...ale jak to w boju częśc się wykrusza...a uzupełnienia nadchodzą opornie


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2009)

To fakt....ze seniorów to chyba tylko V2 , Net Sailor I ja jesteśmy najdłużej. Akurat na ścisłe dowódctwo dywizjonu.


----------



## v2 (Feb 4, 2009)

W Anglii też oficerów było w nadmiarze...przynajmniej na początku i piechociarzy


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## marek (Feb 6, 2009)

v2 said:


> W Anglii też oficerów było w nadmiarze...przynajmniej na początku i piechociarzy



Ale dawali sobie rade to i my se damy!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## caughtinthemiddle (Feb 10, 2009)

Dzień dobry


----------



## fly boy (Feb 10, 2009)

what is going on i feel like i got the wrong site


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2009)

fly boy said:


> what is going on i feel like i got the wrong site



This the *Multilingual Corner*. It is the part of the forum set up for non English speakers to carry on conversations.

If it feels wrong or you do not like it, then do not visit this part of the section!


----------



## v2 (Feb 11, 2009)

caughtinthemiddle said:


> Dzień dobry




Dobry wieczór!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2009)

Wtamy nowego kolgę, witamy..


----------



## marek (Mar 14, 2009)

Przepraszam ze sie wtrace ale co to znaczy: "caughtinthemiddle"?
Mam nadzieje ze nikt sie nie obrazi ze sie zapytam!?
Pozdrawiam scisle dowodztwo szwadronu.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2009)

Scisłe dowódctwo biega luzem  Ale miło nam Cię powitać Marku.
Co do znaczenia "caughtinthemiddle" trzeba spytać samego właściciela.


----------



## marshall (Mar 14, 2009)

A to ciekawe, już od dłuższego czasu przeglądam forum, głównie w poszukiwaniu informacji, od czasu do czasu coś napiszę, a dopiero teraz trafiłem na ten wątek.

Witam wszystkich.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2009)

Witaj na pokładzie.Nie jesteś pierwszy, który się zgubił sie w gąszczu informacj na tym forum.


----------



## marek (Mar 14, 2009)

I nie ostatni


----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2009)

To wszystko przez brak stosownych regulaminów


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wojtku Ty się nie śmiej... to dowódca jest odpowiedzialny za porządek regulaminowy... a więc do dzieła...


----------



## spit5 (Mar 16, 2009)

Święta racja  
Wojtek do roboty, bo akurat zwolnił się etat w strafkompanie na "Ostfront"


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2009)

zaraz, zaraz...Wojtek może tylko z powietrza....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Święta racja
> Wojtek do roboty, bo akurat zwolnił się etat w strafkompanie na "Ostfront"




No pewnie, i jeszcze mam jechać s tobą. Noooway !!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)

Co z powietrza...?


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2009)

no z powietrza zwiedzac ten Ostfront- przecież do piechoty się nie nadajesz...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)

Fakt. Ale z drugiej strony to w powietrzu trudniej o spiryt.


----------



## spit5 (Mar 16, 2009)

Jak się dobrze wychylisz z kabiny to z odmrażacza do szyb łykniesz 
Ja nigdzie się nie wybieram bo nie mam walonek. Ja robić gute arbeit i siedzieć na zapleczu. To dla mnie wymyślili termin logistyka


----------



## fly boy (Mar 16, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This the *Multilingual Corner*. It is the part of the forum set up for non English speakers to carry on conversations.
> 
> If it feels wrong or you do not like it, then do not visit this part of the section!



sorry for not knowing


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)

Spoko, dostaniesz czapke-uszankę i gumofilce i bedzie dobrze. A co do wychylania to nie wchodzi w rachubę bo mógłbym sobie odmrozić nos.A nie chcę wyglądać jak Jackson.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)

fly boy said:


> sorry for not knowing



Now you know.


----------



## spit5 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ty się nieboi, jak Jackson to ty nigdy wyglądać nie będziesz .
A przydział dostaniesz do Jagdverband "Tęczowy trefl". Tam za karę latają zdobycznym sprzętem chłopaków w kufajkach, a nie Wurgerami .
Od wczoraj nad głową latają mi suczki, ale coś powoli i cicho. Nie mogę wejść na AIP i nie wiem czy z Mirosławca czy z Świdwina.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

Pewnie zamontowali nowe tłumiki wydechu.... Mirosławiec Ci wlata.


----------



## v2 (Mar 17, 2009)

A powoli to dlatego, że w ramach oszczędności paliwa ( dzisiejsz informacja ze Skrzydlatej brzmi: SP zaplanowało zużycie ponad 50 tys ton paliwa, a uzyskało przydział zaledwie *22,5 tony*  ) latają z górki "na luzie" jak onegdaj Wartburgi...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

Ano tak....Jeszcze trochę to do startu będziemy używać gumowych sznurów.


----------



## v2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Latac Cię zachciewa.... paliwo będzie tylko dla jednostki VIPowskiej... areszta towarzystwa musi sobie radzic na chwiejnicach ( czy jak tam sie ten wynalazek z dawnych czasów nazywał). Inna sprawa, że suczka na chwiejnicy będzie imopnująco wyglądac...8)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

Zawsze powtarzałem żeby zrobić je z Małego Modelarza.Zawsze to taniej.
Ale wydaje się że chwiejnica to też nie zmieści sie w budżecie.Ruskie wynaleźli metodę lepszą "pieszo latając".Bardzo dobra rzecz na zylaki.


----------



## v2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Tak Ruscy to mieli łeb....chociaż jak pamiętam Anglcy też cwiczyli latanie na rowerach ( pamiętasz tę scenę z Ciemnoniebieskiego świata?)...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

Ano....


----------



## marek (Mar 22, 2009)

Panowie na milosc szewca! Oczym wy rozmawiacie?


----------



## v2 (Mar 22, 2009)

a o takich tam różnych Marku... Ja mam cos dla Wojtka ale pod warunkiem, że:
1. Zmieni miejsce pracy np. na Berlin,
2. Spowoduje, że ten "zug" pojedzie do Berlina z Piły przez Bydgoszcz  

Możesz sobie wybrac Wojtku co wolisz...

Superpoci?g po??czy Pi?? z... Berlinem - Gospodarka - Dziennik.pl


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2009)

SF pełna gebą.... .


----------



## spit5 (Mar 22, 2009)

A mnie się podoba. Jestem za.
Nawet przez Bydgoszcz


----------



## marek (Mar 22, 2009)

To zupelnie jak ten facet co podjezdza do seturatora z woda sodowa na rowerze a baba sodowka sie pyta go czysta czy z sokiem a on jej odpowiada ze wszystko jedno bo i tak jestem na rowerze.  8)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha...


----------



## spit5 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dobre 
A tak poważnie to ten pociąg to nie SF. Mam w rodzinie byłego kolejarza z Krzyża, który mówił, że Niemcy już 12 lat temu chcieli wejść a właściwie wjechać na tę linię z opcją rozbudowy do Kaliningradu. PKP robiła wszystko by ich zniechęcić (brak kasy na remont torów, brak ludzi do obsługi, itp.) a DB mówiła że da kasę na remont i ludzi do obsługi. Sprawa ucichła, ale co jakiś czas wraca jak bumerang.


----------



## v2 (Mar 24, 2009)

To nie pociąg jest SF tylko to, że będzie kursował po polskich torach...Tzn. pewnie kiedyś będzie bo od cywilizacji nie ma odwrotu... Dzisiaj jednak można robic zakłady czy Wojtek ma większą szansę na autostradę z Piły do Bydgoszczy czy może na ten pociąg...Obydwa rozwiązania wygladają na SF...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2009)

Dokładnie.A biorąc pod uwagę że emerytura nie jest daleko to i tak nie mają znaczenia.No chyba że będę jeździł do sklepu modelarskiego.


----------



## v2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Na tę emeryturę to Ty się za bardzo nie ciesz... słyszałerm, że naszemu pokoleniu grozi w pracy dożywocie


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2009)

Ja mam zwolnienie lekarskie.


----------



## v2 (Mar 24, 2009)

ha, w tej sytuacji to nie wiem czy Ci współczuc czy zazdrościc....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2009)

Oczywiście zazdrościć.


----------



## marek (Mar 25, 2009)

Ja Bym tez chcial zwolnienie lekarskie! Jak to sie robi!?


----------



## v2 (Mar 25, 2009)

marek said:


> Ja Bym tez chcial zwolnienie lekarskie! Jak to sie robi!?



Najprościej jest zachorowac...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2009)

I pójść do lekarza.


----------



## marek (Mar 26, 2009)

Dobre! To mi sie podoba! Zachorowac i pojsc do lekarza!    A tak bez zachorowania...?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2009)

Pójść do znajomego lekarza.


----------



## v2 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Pójść do znajomego lekarza.



To się nazywa "niemoralna propozycja"....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2009)

No tak... dzisiaj to nie wiadomo czy znajomy lekarz to lekarka czy nie.


----------



## v2 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wurger said:


> No tak... dzisiaj to nie wiadomo czy znajomy lekarz to lekarka czy nie.



a dodatkowo lepiej wcześniej wiedziec czyim on jest jeszcze znajomym...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2009)

He he he . Załącznik nr 15. powinien wystarczyć dla wznowienia znajomości.


----------



## marek (Mar 27, 2009)

No to prosze mnie teraz uswiadomic, co to jest zalacznik nr. 15!?


----------



## fly boy (Mar 27, 2009)

worst part i don't know if you are makeing fun of me


----------



## net_sailor (Mar 27, 2009)

> No to prosze mnie teraz uswiadomic, co to jest zalacznik nr. 15!?


Nie wiesz co to jest załącznik nr 15?
Lek w płynie zażywany doustnie, sprzedawany w opakowaniach szkalnych przeważnie pólitrowych 

Odświeża wszystkie znajomości, nawet te o których przedtem nie wiedziałeś


----------



## v2 (Mar 27, 2009)

net_sailor said:


> Nie wiesz co to jest załącznik nr 15?
> Lek w płynie zażywany doustnie, sprzedawany w opakowaniach szkalnych przeważnie pólitrowych
> 
> Odświeża wszystkie znajomości, nawet te o których przedtem nie wiedziałeś



ech ta dzisiejsza młodzież....takich rzeczy nie wiedziec....


----------



## marek (Mar 28, 2009)

Dziekuje za mlodziez i za wyjasnienie. Znam ten lek, tylko nie wiedzialem ze sie rowniez tak nazywa. Zalacznik nr 15! Dobra nazwa.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2009)

He he he.... załącznik wzór 15a = 0.75l.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2009)

fly boy said:


> worst part i don't know if you are makeing fun of me




That's way - "Jak wejdziesz między wrony tak musisz krakać jak i ony"


----------



## spit5 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wojtek, niestety zał. 15a ma poj. 0,7l. Wymogi UE Jakby te 0,05l miało ich zbawić.
A przy okazji załącznika nr15, niedawno znany Ci tow. Czesław w rozmowie telefonicznej wyjawił mi miejsce gdzie można nabyć 10-letnią Starkę.
A ja myślałem że Starka to już jak Yeti, wszyscy słyszeli, nikt nie widział.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2009)

No tak 0.70 to fakt.Co do tow. Czesława to myślałem że ma jakieś rękopisy...Ale jak mówisz że zna miejsce pobytu Starki. OK.....


----------



## spit5 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dokładniej, 500m na SE od twojego MP.
Rany, jak ja lubię ten slang


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2009)

No to next time czopek a GPS-em w tyłek Czesia i tracing do celu.


----------



## marek (Mar 29, 2009)

To jak juz wyczaicie ta Starke to ja tez chce!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2009)

Na zająca w jajku?


----------



## marek (Mar 29, 2009)

Na kurczaczka...


----------



## v2 (Mar 29, 2009)

to, że Wojtek zobaczy dziesięcioletnią starkę jest równie prawdopodobne jak to, że zobaczy UFO...


----------



## marek (Mar 29, 2009)

Ale UFO to moze on juz widzial, jak on w tej wierzy siedzi i sie na to niebo ciagle patrzy. Tylko sie boi przyznac by go na wczesniejsza emeryture z zoltymi papierami nie wyslali. A ten Czesio z GPS-em w ahterpicu to moze te Starke znalezdz i potem bedziesz V2 zalowal!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Mar 29, 2009)

marek said:


> Ale UFO to moze on juz widzial, jak on w tej wierzy siedzi i sie na to niebo ciagle patrzy. Tylko sie boi przyznac by go na wczesniejsza emeryture z zoltymi papierami nie wyslali. A ten Czesio z GPS-em w ahterpicu to moze te Starke znalezdz i potem bedziesz V2 zalowal!




Wojtek w tej wieży to UFO mógłby dopiero po Starce zobaczyc... ale najpierw musiałby zobaczyc Starkę- więc się z tego robi klasyczna kwadratura koła...


----------



## marek (Mar 29, 2009)

Dobry jestes V2. Usmialem sie. Ale ja i tak obstaje przy tym GPS-ie. to moze go w takim razie zalaczyc Wojtusiowi!?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2009)

No pewnie i jeszcze może ruskie baterie do tego coo???


----------



## marek (Mar 30, 2009)

No moga byc chinskie. Teraz jest wszystko chinskie. Ale spoko, to tylko propozycja. Czego sie nie da zrobic dla Starki!?  Prawda!?

A tak powaznie to jakby ktos te dziesiecioletnia Starke gdzie znalazl to modlby mi na prawde przyslac. Coo???


----------



## spit5 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nie długo udam się w wiadome mi miejsce i nabędę ten zacny trunek.
Poświęcę się i zbadam go organoleptycznie i dam znać jak o walorach smakowych.
A przy okazji wiecie że w dawnej Polsce po urodzeniu się w rodzinie syna to zakopywano beczkę Starki i wykopywano na jego wesele.
Ciekawe co się działo z beczką jak syn był miłośnikiem tęczowej flagi  .
Marek pomyślimy.

PS. O kurde, wyskrobałem setnego posta.


----------



## marek (Mar 30, 2009)

... w dawnej Polsce po urodzeniu się w rodzinie syna to zakopywano beczkę Starki i wykopywano na jego wesele.
Ciekawe co się działo z beczką jak syn był miłośnikiem tęczowej flagi  .
Marek pomyślimy.

Co prawda nie wiem co to znaczy byc milosnikiem teczowej flagi i nie tylko nie wiem ale sie jeszcze do tego przyznaje. Mysle jednak ze to moglo byc tak: ze mu (temu synowi, znaczy sie ) wcale nie mowiono gdzie ta beczka jest zakopana. Poniewaz on (ten syn znaczy sie) nie mial GPS-a na chinskich ani nawet ruskich baterjach, bo wtedy nie bylo jeszcze baterji, to on (ten syn, znaczy sie) nic nie mogl zrobic i musial sie orzenic i do tego czasu cierpiec na brak Starki owej. 
Czy natomiast cierpial potem (po tym ozenku znaczy sie), to juz pewnie od zony owej zalezalo, bo jak mu (mezowi znaczy sie) ona (ta zona znaczy sie ) tej Starki pic nie pozwalala to mogl (cierpiec znaczy sie). O!- I Tak to sie plecie chistoryja cala


----------



## spit5 (Mar 30, 2009)

Być może niezbyt precyzyjnie się wyraziłem, nie chciałem nikogo obrazić. Chodziło mi o kochających inaczej.
Kiedyś to nie było GPS nawet na dynamo . 
"Pamiętaj synu Starka na twoje weselisko zakopana jest 5 kroków w lewo od tej gruszy co ją dziadek zasadził 10 wiosen temu", ot i cały GPS
A żony to kiedyś były bardziej posłuszne. Dobrze że piszę to w robocie i moja tego nie widzi .
Koniec świata


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2009)

A i tak najlepiej człowiek chodzi na spirytusie.Co do żony to trzeba szkolić od młodego bo potem jest za późno.

Daj Romek znać o wynikach badań nad Starką.


----------



## spit5 (Mar 30, 2009)

Na pewno napiszę. Będzie to widać, oj będzie. Nawet Enigma nie pomoże aby odczytać


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wurger said:


> A i tak najlepiej człowiek chodzi na spirytusie.Co do żony to trzeba szkolić od młodego bo potem jest za późno.
> 
> Daj Romek znać o wynikach badań nad Starką.



zapewne Wojtku myslisz o takim przydziałowym spirycie do utrzymywania w czystości elementów maszyn latających, tak? 
Czasem ponoc bywało z tym ciężko ( znaczy ze spożywaniem płynów eksploatacyjnych ), dziadek mi bowiem opowiadał, jak to ruscy tankiści ( a lud to był odporny ) umierali po spożyciu płynu chłodzącego z własnego pojazdu... rzecz podobno bywała u schyłku 2wwś...

A tak a'propos starki. Onegdaj, jak jeszcze działał krakowski Polmos a ja bywałem tam zawodowo widziałem stojące w podziemiach spore kadzie, a może raczej beczki, ze starką własnie....Niestety całe dobro gdzieś przepadło wraz z prywatyzacją onego....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2009)

A tak, był taki okres że mieszali z naftą ale zostawały smugi na szybach to przestali...

Kurcze kadzie starki to byłby hit na pierwsze strony gazet.Już je widze 

Starka odnaleziona !!! Tajeminczy skarb Tow.Wiesława...itp.


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wojtek przestań marzyc! Te kadzie to obalili prywatyzujący z nowymi właścicielami.... zresztą to kadzie to był chyba jedyny powód dla którego któs kupił tę padlinę.... acha no i grunt w centrum Krakowa jako dodatek do tej starki.... A zapach tam był... ech... wspomnienia...


----------



## marek (Mar 30, 2009)

Zony to nas szkola tylko my o tym nie wiemy, bo maz jest t.z.w glowa rodziny ale zona te glowe obraca. A z tym GPS-em i ta grusza to nie byl bym wcale taki tego pewny.  
Mowie wam, wy te Starke staropolska wyczajcie, to i ja z niej skozystam. A z tym spirytusem, to mnie ojczulek moj swietej pamieci pic go uczyl i dobrze mu ta nauka szla, boc to ja pojetny uczen bylem. Co prawda tu w tej Sfirlandji to mi sie ta nauka na nic nie przydaje, bo tu spirytusu nie uswiadczysz. Zabroniony, cholera. Sfiry te Finy nie wiedza co dobre.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2009)

Pomarzyć można no nie.

O rany Marek, to ile zdążyliście z ojcem podręczników przeczytać? Domniemuję że były to lektury obowiązkowe.

Ale z tym że w Sfirlandji lektóry są zabronione to me zdołowałeś.Przecież na zimno to najlepszy sposób. I pomyśleć że chciałem zamieszkać w tym kraju.


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2009)

marek said:


> Co prawda tu w tej Sfirlandji to mi sie ta nauka na nic nie przydaje, bo tu spirytusu nie uswiadczysz. Zabroniony, cholera. Sfiry te Finy nie wiedza co dobre.



Skandynawowie i pic nie umieją? Nie uwierzę....


----------



## spit5 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ja testowałem picie spirtu na spływie kajakowym Gwdą, "nascie" lat temu. Nauczycielami byli ludzie radzieccy z Riazania. Ponoć pojętny byłem uczeń, ale popijanie spirytusu wódką było ponad moje siły . 
Na drugi dzień, na wodzie nawet woda z rzeki smakowała jak miód.
A Starkę teraz podobno w Szczecinie pędzą.


----------



## marek (Mar 31, 2009)

Z tymi Ruskimi to mi sie przypomina jak Polacy ruskiego spirytusem spic chcieli, a poniewaz Wania pil i pil i nic go nie bralo to mu kwasu solnego dolali i ogramna ostatnia szklanice podali. Wania jak to ruski, na trunki sie nie wykrzywia, wydoil do dna, podziekowal grzecznie, ze niby juz na spoczynek sie udac trzeba. No to poszli z kumplem swoim, ale Polakom sie jakos sumienie odzywalo, bo to przeciez czlowiekowi KWASU SOLNEGO do picia dali, wiec zaraz rano sie tego ruskiego kolegi pytaja czy Wania w porzadku jest!? Nu da mowi kolega, Wanja w parjadkie tylko jak siusial to sie beton palil.


----------



## spit5 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Mar 31, 2009)

hmmm.... chyba trzeba wrócic do spraw poważnych. Wypadek "Bryzy" to kolejna w ostatnim czasie tragedia w naszym lotnictwie... Szalenie są to smutne informacje...
Rozmawiałem tak na szybko z przyjacielem- byłym pilotem doświadczalnym z WSK Mielec. Powiedział _wiesz ten samolot sam lata, to naprawdę bezpieczna maszyna_. Ale równocześnie w tym samym niemal czasie prasa publikuje informacje o drastycznych cięciach np. na paliwo lotnicze- a tym samym na szkolenia pilotów. Czy te wypadki nie są pochodna braku forsy w wojsku? Czy, co nie daj Boże, nie zachowujemy się jak przed wojną oszczędzając na obronności i licząc na sojuszników? 

Mam wielki szacunek dla lotników a niewielki dla polityków...


----------



## marek (Apr 1, 2009)

Pod tym szacunkiem o ktorym pisze V2 to ja sie podpisuje obydwiema rekami.
Tak sie niestety dzieje na calym swiecie ze obcinaja co sie da i to co sie nie da. Niestety my to sobie mozemy tylko o tym pogadac.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2009)

Dziekuje Wam za dobre słowo. Czterech lotników to duża strata. A i faktem jest że AN-28 to bardzo dobra i bezpieczna maszyna.Sam miałem kilka okazji lecieć tym samolotem i nigdy nic sie nie działo.

Co do szkolenia to prasa i telewizja to czołowe szmatławce, które doszukują się dziury w całem.Tak jak wczoraj. Żenada.

Szkolenie jest planowe i dostosowane do realiów.Czy nasi piloci latają więcej czy mniej to nie może odzwierciedlać ich umiejętności.Doświadczenie w lataniu zdobywa sie latami a nie w miesiąc czy jeden lot.Ten lot był lotem treningowym więc co nie szkolimy się ? No właśnie to robimy ale i samochody z literką L na dachu lądują w rowach z różnych przyczyn lub zatrzymują się nagle ze zgszonym silnikiem na skrzyżowaniu, zgadza się? Co więcej też sie psują jak każde maszyny.Dlaczego doszło do tego wypadku to ustali komisja a nie spekulujące i żerujące na tragedii masmedia.


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2009)

ok Wojtku, generalnie masz racje i nie do wojska są zarzuty o zbyt małym nalocie. Jestem pewien, że każdy lotnik chciałby latac jak najwięcej. Problemem jest forsa na szkolenia- sam to zreszta pisałeś onegdaj jak gadaliśmy o katastrofie CASY. Nawet zwykły kierowca po długim "odwyku" od samochodu ma jakiś problem z bezpiecznym powrotem na drogi mimo, że nie zapomniał jak sie jeździ- przynajmniej teoretycznie. Co więc z pilotem? Lata dla potrzymania nawyków ale gdzie miejsce na rozwój? Poza tym mnie bardziej chodzi o odpowiedź na pytanie czy można dalej oszczędzać na siłach zbrojnych, obojetnie czy chodzi o lotników, pancerniaków czy marynarkę. I czy kiedyś znowu trzeba sie będzie tłumaczyc przed potomnymi, że bieda doprowadziła nas do upadku państwa....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2009)

Tak to prawda ale w tym wypadku mamy zupełnie inną sytuację.Eskadra w Babich Dołach lata systematycznie wykonując nie tylko zadania treningowe.Samoloty sa uzywane od jakiegoś czasu i szkolenie posuwa naprzód.Więc nie możemy mówić o braku rozwoju.


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2009)

No tak, w zasadzie masz racje. Jak jednak wytłumaczyc fakt, że wypadki dotyczą tych najlepiej wyszkolonych ( dużo latających ) załóg? Załoga CASY z dużo latającej eskadry, Mi-24- chłopaki przed Afganistanem- też pewnie dużo latający, teraz Bryza z załogą "instruktorską".... Cos musi byc "nie tak"... ale co? Czy to tylko pech? Jeszcze przed chwilą rozmawiałem z tym moim znajomym z Melca. Opowiadał, że demonstrował M-28 na jednym silniku niejednokrotnie i to w czasach gdy nie miały jeszcze silników P-W... Martwi się chłop o wojsko bo coś w tym mechaniźmie szwankuje...


----------



## spit5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oszczędzanie na szeroko rozumianym bezpieczeństwie narodowym jest bardzo niebezpieczne. Niestety politycy są krótkowzroczni. Ich horyzont kończy się na kolejnych wyborach. Sam tego doświadczam. W tym roku w swoim budżecie mam 0,00 zł(słownie: zero złotych), a gdzie szkolenie, wymiana zużytego sprzętu i nowe technologie). Żenada.
A w przypadku Bryzy wydaje mi się, że nie jest to jednak sprawa oszczędności. Pewnych procedur niestety nie da się trenować na symulatorach(nawet jeśli by był symulator Bryzy). 
Statystycznie ci co najwięcej latają, narażeni są na częstsze wypadki. Wypadki w lotnictwie były, są i niestety będą. 
Można tylko współczuć rodzinom lotników. Dla nich świat się zawalił.


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Symulator "Bryzy" chyba jest, w każdym razie miał być w pakiecie 12 samolotów o zakup, których spierano się kilka tygodni temu... Pewnie, że starystyka jest nieubłagana... ale patrząc na to w sposób prosty, że nie powiem prostacki, to sił powietrznych USA do dzisiaj już być nie powinno z powodu wypadków... Jest zapewne gdzieś punkt krytyczny pomiędzy wyszkoleniem ( nalotem ) doświadczeniem a natężeniem działań. Wydaje się, że u nas nie ma tej równowagi.... Żal ludzi.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2009)

Macie dużo racji ale ja myślę że to po prostu pech.Przynajmniej tym razem.


----------



## marek (Apr 2, 2009)

Przepraszam ale nie umiem sie podlaczyc do tej dyskusji inaczej jak tylko teoretycznie. Nie jestem lotnikiem, ani nawet wojskowym tylko aktorem i inapicjentem w teatrze. 
Wydaje mi sie jednak ze uprawiacie w tej chwili cos co sie nazywa "czcza szermierka slowna". Czy nie najwazniejsze w tym wszystkim jest to, ze ludzie zgineli i ich rodziny i innni bliscy cierpia!? Jak rozumiem, to przyczyn wypadku doszukuje sie komisja. Miejmy nadzieje, ze ona wlasnie zbada wsztstkie mozliwosci. Rowniez te: czy brak pieniedzy na szkolenie, mogl byc przyczyna wypadku. Chocby w czesci. Poczekajmy zobaczymy. Tymczasem mozemy ulzyc w cierpieniu innych "chwila ciszy" lub czyms podobnym. Uczcijmy zmarlych lotnikow!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2009)

Marku , wszystko jest w porzadku.Nikt tutaj nie neguje cirpienina i ujmuje cześci tragicznie zmarlym.Ale ostatnio w kraju próbuje się traktować takie zdarzenia jako coś sensacyjnego.A jak lotnictwo lotictwem to zawsze coś gdzieś spada np. śmigłowiec do morza co możesz przeczytać w innnej sekcji.


----------



## marek (Apr 2, 2009)

No wlasnie Wojtku! Tak tez i ja mysle. Ja wcale nie chcialem twierdzic, ze wy nie oddajecie czci zmarlym, ja tylko nie bardzo rozumialem waszych dociekan na temat: czy obciencia finansowe mogly byc przyczyna wypadku "Bryzy" i innych. Jak swiat swiatem zawsze cos spadalo i bedzie spadac, czy zawsze sie cos rozbijalo i bedzie rozbijac. Wlasnie tak jak powiedziales. Nie ma wiec znaczenia czy sie budrzet obcina czy nie i tak sie bedzie cos rozbijalo i spadalo. Ale zawsze w tym wszystkim najistotniejsze i najsmutniejsze jest to, ze gina ludzie, a ich bliscy cierpia. Z tego moim zdaniem medja sensacje robi i musi, bo skad inaczej te sensacje by sie braly. Ja poza tem juz taki jestem, troche sentymentalny. Nie przejmujcie sie.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2009)

Twoje zdanie też się liczy.


----------



## marek (Apr 2, 2009)

Dzieki


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Prawdę mówiąc nie bardzo widzę, jeszcze raz czytając posty, kto doszukiwał się w tej dyskusji sensacji.... Chyba, ze inaczej rozumiemy słowo sensacja... Natomiast czytając prasę i media elektroniczne faktycznie można znaleźc trochę artykułów sensacyjnych- nie będę ich wymieniał bo nie o to chodzi. Ja osobiście jako obywatel kraju nad Wisła jestem zatroskany tym co dzieje się z naszą armią. Podobnie jak Marek nie jestem w żaden spsób związany z lotnictwem oprócz amatorskiego zainteresowania i podobnie jak Marek, czemu zresztą chyba dałem wyraz, jestem pełen współczucia dla rodzin poległych. Acha no i mam takie marzenie aby to były to ostatnie wyrazy współczucia...rodzinom polskich żołnierzy.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2009)

Podeśle Ci PM.


----------



## marek (Apr 2, 2009)

Wprawdzie nie wierze zeby obciecia budrzetu wojskowego mialy jakis konkretny wplyw na wypadki lotnicze, jestem tego samego zdania co V2, ze jest to sprawa narodowa protestowac przeciw takim obcienciom. Zatroskanie tym tematem jest jak najbardziej na miejscu.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2009)

Marek, wojsko żyje z tego co dają cywile.To kto ma protestować bo ja sie już pogubiłem.


----------



## marek (Apr 2, 2009)

Wszystcy normalni ludzie, obywatele; bo politycy czesto nie bardzo rozumieja co obcinaja i jakie moga w koncu byc tego konsekwencje. Tu w Sfirlandji tez obcinaja wojsku ale i sluzbie zdrowia na ten przyklad. Szkolnictwu, przedszkolom i.t.p. To jet paranoja moim zdaniem straszna, bo przeciez kto inny bedzie dbal o kraj jak nie przyszle pokolenia. Cale politykowanie kreci sie wokol produkcji, forsy i tym podobnych dupereli za przeproszeniem za brzytkie slowo forsa. Czas moze by znalezdz jakies inne wazniejsze wartosci w politykowaniu.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2009)

No tak , ale jak nie ma pieniędzy to co robić...


----------



## marek (Apr 2, 2009)

Ciekawe jakby to bylo, jakby w zamian obcinac pensje politykow, dyrektorow fabryk, ministrow i innych bonzow, ktorzy tak bardzo chca obcinac pieniadze na witalne czesci spoleczego dobrego samopoczucia i spolecznej przyszlosci panstwa.


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2009)

To by nam Marku zrobili rewolucję A poważnie, pomyśl ile forsy wpompowano w banki celem powstrzymania kryzysu- to oczywiście wersja oficjalna. Skąd się wzięła ta forsa? Gdzie była schowana? Dlaczego jeśli była, to nie była wcześniej inwestowana? Wiem- to głupie pytania...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2009)

Wbrew pozorom nie sa głupie.Ale finanse to nie nasza działka.


----------



## marek (Apr 4, 2009)

Ach! Nostalgia sie w czlowieku odzywa jak sobie pomysle o revolucji francuskiej i gilotynie!


----------



## v2 (Apr 4, 2009)

marek said:


> Ach! Nostalgia sie w czlowieku odzywa jak sobie pomysle o revolucji francuskiej i gilotynie!



no wiesz, tyle, że tam bliższą znajomośc z gilotyną zawierali zarówno przeciwnicy jak i zwolennicy rewolucji...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2009)

I to seryjnie ....


----------



## marek (Apr 7, 2009)

v2 said:


> no wiesz, tyle, że tam bliższą znajomośc z gilotyną zawierali zarówno przeciwnicy jak i zwolennicy rewolucji...



No coz! Bledy to ludzka rzecz. Nawet seryjne.


----------



## v2 (Apr 7, 2009)

To prawie jak cytat z Chruszczowa przemawiającego o błedach i wypaczeniach czasów batiuszki....


----------



## marek (Apr 7, 2009)

v2 said:


> To prawie jak cytat z Chruszczowa przemawiającego o błedach i wypaczeniach czasów batiuszki....




Tak ale to prawda


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 12, 2009)

Wszystkiego najlepszego i mokrego jajka chłopaki!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2009)

Dzięki ....A i Tobie tez życzymy wszystkiego dobrego.Mokrego Dyngusa.


----------



## spit5 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wesołego jajka


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

No i po świętach.


----------



## v2 (Apr 15, 2009)

hmmm, ale skąd ten uśmiech?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

Bo nareszcie moge coś zrobić przy modelach.


----------



## v2 (Apr 15, 2009)

przez moment myślałem, że to z miłości do pracy zawodowej


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 15, 2009)

Dziwne, bo ja przez cały rok nic nie zrobiłem a w najgorętszym okresie przedświątecznej krzątaniny ulepiłem tą jajojedenastkę


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

v2 said:


> przez moment myślałem, że to z miłości do pracy zawodowej



No nie rób se jajek. Już po Wielkanocy.A do roboty to dopiero 24.04,MAM URLOP!!!



net_sailor said:


> Dziwne, bo ja przez cały rok nic nie zrobiłem a w najgorętszym okresie przedświątecznej krzątaniny ulepiłem tą jajojedenastkę



Śliczna.....


----------



## v2 (Apr 15, 2009)

Wurger said:


> No nie rób se jajek. Już po Wielkanocy.A do roboty to dopiero 24.04,MAM URLOP!!!




Niektórzy ludziska spod tej biało- czerwonej to maja klawe życie...

A jedenastka faktycznie jajowa... przepraszam fajowa!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2009)

Tylko Ci z długoletnią wysługą.


----------



## marek (Apr 17, 2009)

net_sailor said:


> Dziwne, bo ja przez cały rok nic nie zrobiłem a w najgorętszym okresie przedświątecznej krzątaniny ulepiłem tą jajojedenastkę




Ta jedenastka jest zeczywiscie jajowofajowa  Bardzo fajny pomysl i wykonanie!


----------



## v2 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Tylko Ci z długoletnią wysługą.



Zgoda. Twój staż na forum jest zdecydowanie najdłuższy, ale żeby to sie liczyło do urlopu???


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## marek (Apr 17, 2009)

Zgrywusy i kawalarze


----------



## v2 (Apr 17, 2009)

Staramy się nie odbiegac od reszty forumowiczów  Zauważyłeś tu jakiegoś smutasa?


----------



## marek (Apr 18, 2009)

[Zauważyłeś tu jakiegoś smutasa?[/QUOTE]

Nie zauwazylem smu, ani tasa. Na szczescie


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2009)

Całe szczęście....


----------



## marek (Apr 19, 2009)

No wlasnie.  
Dwoch facetow idzie ulica. Kolnieze plaszczy podniesione do gory.Czapki na glowie. Bez parasoli. Pierwszy z silnie do przodu wysunieta dolna warga, mowi: O ch...ra jak pada! Drugi z silnie wysunieta do przodu gorna warga, zachodzaca na dolna warge mowi: To co!? Mnie nie napada!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

Ha ha ha ... Stary ale jary. Ja znam ten kawałek o całej rodzinie z wadami zgryzu.


----------



## marek (Apr 19, 2009)

To Napisz jak znasz!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

Rodzina skladała sie z pięciu osób ojca,matki, dwóch braci i siostry.Ojciec miał skrzywiony zgryz na lewo, matka na prawo , jedne z braci miał szczękę dolną wysuniętą do przody a drugi górną wystającą do przody tylko siostra byla normalna pod tym względem.
Pewnwgo razu zgasło światło i zapalono świeczkę. Po jakimś czasie prąd włączono i ojciec postanowił zgasić swiecę. Podszedł do niej i dmuchą ale powietrze poszło lewą strona więc woła matke 
- stara choć tutaj.
Na to matka odpowiada - Po co?
- zgasić świeczka,
- juz ida.
Podchodzi i dmucha ale powietrze poszło w prawo, więc woła jednago z synów - Karlik pudź sam,
- po co?
- zgasić świeczka,
- juz ida.
Karlik podszedł i dmucha ale szczęka dolna wystaje mu do przody i powietrze poszlo w górę.Więc woła brata - Norbert pudź ef.
- po co?
- zgasić świeczka,
- juz ida.
Norbert podszedł i dmuchnął ale powietrze poszło w dół bo szczęka górna wysunięta do przodu.Więc woła siostrę - Greta choć sam.
- po co?
- zgasić świeczka,
- juz ida.
Greta podeszła pośliniła dwa palce i ścisnęła knot...tssss.


----------



## v2 (Apr 21, 2009)

Jak dobrze Wojtku, że masz na wyposażeniu porządne wojskowe buty a nie klapki...   

Pierwsza ofiara ?mij w Kujawsko-Pomorskiem - Wydarzenia - Dziennik.pl


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

A kto chodzi do lasu w klapkach... A swoją drogą to fakt że w okolicach Bydgoszczy żyje tego plugastwa sporo. Nawet w mojej jednostce się trafiają na chodnikach.


----------



## v2 (Apr 21, 2009)

I do tego gadzina jest pod ochroną- strzelać nie można- chyba, że w obronie własnej


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

No właśnie....


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 21, 2009)

Jak przczytałem tytuł to w pierwszej chwili pomyślałem, że zginął człowiek jak wczytałem się dalej to, że zginął pies a na końcu dowiaduję się, że w zasadzie nic się nie stało bo psa odratowali. Pismaki to potrafią zrobić aferę z niczego


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Jezuuuu... a co by było gdyby żmija ukąsiła posła jakiegoś...Nie chce nawet myśleć.


----------



## v2 (Apr 21, 2009)

TV oglądałeś, że masz takie marzenia?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Na Animals pokazywali.....


----------



## marek (Apr 21, 2009)

To zmije sa juz w Polsce pod ochrona!?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Zygzakowata zawsze była jak pamiętam.


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 21, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Jezuuuu... a co by było gdyby żmija ukąsiła posła jakiegoś...



By zdechła zatruta jadem


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Fakt... nie znamy surowicy na jad posła.


----------



## marek (Apr 21, 2009)

Ale posly maja swoje jady!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## marek (Apr 22, 2009)

Tu w Sfirlandji to nawet posly nie sa pod ochrona. Nawet zygzakowate tez nie!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

A te pytoniaste?


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 22, 2009)

Marku, piszesz poważnie jak złapią takiego zygzakującego po jezdni to idzie do pierdla?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

Ja , w Finlandii to ja... U nas są pod ochroną....


----------



## v2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Piękna rzecz taki immunitet poselski... I tylko na żmije trzeba uważac, bo gadzina nie wie, że tzw poseł jest nietykalny i użrec może...


----------



## marek (Apr 23, 2009)

net_sailor said:


> Marku, piszesz poważnie jak złapią takiego zygzakującego po jezdni to idzie do pierdla?



Jak sie peta po jezdni, to albo do pierdla albo do czubkow. Na mur. A po co sie peta tam gdzie go nie potrzeba!?


----------



## marek (Apr 23, 2009)

A te pytoniaste?[/QUOTE]

Pytoniaste w szczegolnosci!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Apr 26, 2009)

"Sen o wojskowej służbie ruchu lotniczego" jest Wojtku w 4 numerze Skrzydlatej Polski.Jest tam wszystko o czym onegdaj rozmawialiśmy. Polecam.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2009)

Zobacze czy mam ten numer.Dziękuję za info.


----------



## v2 (Apr 26, 2009)

To jest najnowszy numer Wojtku. Jeszcze powinien byc w kioskach. Jak nie kupisz to Ci zrobię scana.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2009)

Aha... no to jeszcze nie kupiłem ale widziałem jest jeszcze w kiosku.


----------



## v2 (Apr 29, 2009)

I co Wojtku, kupiłeś "Skrzydlatą"?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2009)

Niestety jeszcze nie. Dzisiaj spałem cały dzien.


----------



## v2 (Apr 29, 2009)

Spręż się bo bardzo jestem ciekaw Twojej opinii.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2009)

Tak jest....


----------



## v2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Nie zapomnij jak pójdziesz po poranne pieczywo o "Skrzydlatej"


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

He he he ..już byłem i zapomniałem.


----------



## v2 (Apr 30, 2009)

o Starce to byś nie zapomniał


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

O czym ? ... Co ja to chciałem ....


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 30, 2009)

Zapisuj sobie jak piloci bombowców na odprawie przed lotem - ołówkiem kopiowym na wierzchu lewej dłoni


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

Dobra...ale nie mam kopiowego. Za to mam dermatograf.Może być?


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 30, 2009)

Może być nawet pernamentny marker - w końcu od czasów DWŚ jakiś postęp w przyborach piśmienniczych chyba nastąpił


----------



## v2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wojtek ma obydwie dłonie zapisane z racji obowiązków zawodowych...podobno wkrótce będzie zapisywał na kartkach...


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 30, 2009)

A jak zapomni gdzie zostawił kartkę z listą rzeczy o których powienien pamiętać?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

To sobie doinstaluję RAM'u. Podobno kości staniały..... O ... albo lepiej... weznę sobie adiutanta. NS jesteś zainteresowany? Bo Dominik też będzie nie dlugo potrzebował kogoś do pomocy .


----------



## v2 (Apr 30, 2009)

ooo widzę, że Ci się Wojtku dowcip wyostrza- to zapewne efekt urolpu...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

Eee nie.. to ze zmęczenia.


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 30, 2009)

> O ... albo lepiej... weznę sobie adiutanta. NS jesteś zainteresowany?



A będę miał służbowego Meśka i miejsce na stojance?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

To by się dało załatwić... chociaz w dobie kryzysu...to kto wie czy dostałbyś rower.


----------



## v2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wojtek, bądź ludzki pan...pomyśl, adiutant tą Skrzydlatą już dawno by Ci dostarczył.... załatw mu ten rower


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

Rolki waćpan rolki są teraz trendy....


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 30, 2009)

Rolki?! O nie! Nie dam się wyrolować  
Rovera też nie wezmę. Mesiek ma być, bo inaczej nie będę latał do sklepu po Skrzydlatą


----------



## v2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Przyciśnij Wojtka, w końcu ma kilka sztuk z "Małego Modelarza" w piwnicy. Niektóre są podobno całkiem, całkiem...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## net_sailor (May 1, 2009)

Chciał - nie chciał, ale artykuł przyniósł:
Niezale¿ne Forum o Wojsku :: Zobacz temat - Sen o wojskowej s³u¿bie ruchu lotniczego

Jesteś mi winien Meśka sztuk raz


----------



## v2 (May 1, 2009)

A ja myślałem, że zmuszę Wojtka do spaceru do kiosku... on potrzebuje troche zaprawy przed corocznym sprawdzianem kondycji... Bieganie za Starką po to może byc za mało... Ale inna sprawa, ze fajnie to znalazłeś...


----------



## net_sailor (May 1, 2009)

Obawiam się, że nawet jak Wojtek mówi, że chodzi rano po bułki to naprawdę tylko podjeżdża pod sklep swoją karocą a subiekci wyskakują zza lady i niosą bułki do rąk własnych Jaśnie Wielmożnego Hrabiego (herbu Postrzelona Dzierzba) coby sobie trzewików nie pobrudził stąpając po tej plugawej ziemi     

A poważnie, na artykuł trafiłem przypadkiem i nawet niechcący przeczytałem. Odpowiedź pana płk jest poniżej poziomu gruntu. Nie wdając się w szczegóły, przyjmij odemnie Wojtku moje najszczersze kondolencje, że w takim syfie przyszło Ci pracować.


----------



## v2 (May 1, 2009)

Oczywiście nie znając odpowiedzi p. Pułkownika już sam artykuł uznalem za wart przeczytania- szczególnie przez Wojtka- i szczególnie w kontekście prowadzonych na ten temat rozmów. Faktycznie jeśli dołoży się do tego uwagi ludzi na forum wyłania się jakiś koszmar... Tak Wojtku- wyrazy współczucia. Te bułki przynoszone do domu przez ordynansa naprawdę Ci się należą, nawet jak nie wysposażysz go w upragnionego "Meśka"


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2009)

net_sailor said:


> Obawiam się, że nawet jak Wojtek mówi, że chodzi rano po bułki to naprawdę tylko podjeżdża pod sklep swoją karocą a subiekci wyskakują zza lady i niosą bułki do rąk własnych Jaśnie Wielmożnego Hrabiego (herbu Postrzelona Dzierzba) coby sobie trzewików nie pobrudził stąpając po tej plugawej ziemi
> 
> A poważnie, na artykuł trafiłem przypadkiem i nawet niechcący przeczytałem. Odpowiedź pana płk jest poniżej poziomu gruntu. Nie wdając się w szczegóły, przyjmij odemnie Wojtku moje najszczersze kondolencje, że w takim syfie przyszło Ci pracować.




No it to jest ten problem z cywilami...mają sny, ktore niestety są nie prawdziwe albo mało dokładne. Karocy nie mam i raczej mieć nie będę. Po bułki choidzę sam choć wolę chleb razowy.A o buty nie dbam bo i tak dzisiejsze obuwie jest jednosezonowe ( jednoroczne).Co do JWH to fakt mam koligację ale nie jest to ważne i traktuję ludzi z szacunkiem.

Może dlatego możesz z mną prozmawiac Sailorku....   

Jeśli chodzi o artykuł i odpowiedź Szefa WSRL SP. Niestety nie mogę komentować tego tutaj. Jedno Wam moge powiedzieć lotnictwo wojskowe to nie jest lotnictwo cywilne.


----------



## net_sailor (May 1, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Co do JWH to fakt mam koligację ale nie jest to ważne i traktuję ludzi z szacunkiem.
> 
> Może dlatego możesz z mną prozmawiac Sailorku....


Spoko luz i no offence  


Wurger said:


> Jeśli chodzi o artykuł i odpowiedź Szefa WSRL SP. Niestety nie mogę komentować tego tutaj. Jedno Wam moge powiedzieć lotnictwo wojskowe to nie jest lotnictwo cywilne.


Jeszcze trochę pamiętam _tamte_ czasy i potrafię czytać między wierszami. Brak komentarza to też komentarz*. 

*Tylko wiesz, cenzura nie spowoduje, że problemy nagle znikną.


----------



## v2 (May 2, 2009)

W każdym razie i artykuł i dyskusja są ciekawe. To, że cywile widzą świat ciut inaczej w normalnych warunkach powinno pomagac a nie przeszkadzac. W końcu obie strony są na siebie skazane...

Uścisk dłoni chłopaki z okazji "Dnia Flagi"!


----------



## spit5 (May 3, 2009)

Przeczytałem ten artykuł i .....
Wojtek wyrazy współczucia, myślałem że u mnie jest syf, ale to co piszą to jedna wielka tragedia. Jak to mawiali mądrzy ludzie "Chroń nas Boże przed takimi przyjaciółmi(szefami). Z wrogami sami sobie poradzimy."
Wielki szacun. Od dziś pierwszy oddaje honory .
Będziesz 9 maja w bunkrze na placu? Jeśli tak, to pogadamy.


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2009)

Nie jest tak źle jak piszą ale dzieki.

Powinienem być Romek. 7 albo 8 jestem u Andrzeja bo 6 jestem w pracy..


----------



## marek (May 3, 2009)

No to ja sie znowu wtrace i zapytam: Co to jet Meska i miejsce na stojance!?


----------



## v2 (May 3, 2009)

eeee.... to typ trójkołowego rowerka i miejsce do parkowania przed przedszkolem


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2009)




----------



## spit5 (May 3, 2009)

Mesiek to Bf-109, zwany potocznie również "mietek". Samolot dość powszechnie używany w Niemczech do lotów krajoznawczych w ramach wycieczek organizowanych przez biuro podróży Luftwaffe w latach 30 i 40 ubiegłego wieku .


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

A niech was....


----------



## spit5 (May 4, 2009)

Stojanka to inaczej CPPS czyli miejsce w którym technicy z wielkim żalem oddają w czasowe użytkowanie pilotom swoje "dzieci" e... znaczy samoloty , lub miejsce w którym technicy szwendają się i przeszkadzają pilotom w kołowaniu . Wszystko zależy od punktu widzenia .

CPPS - Centralna Płyta Postoju Samolotów


----------



## v2 (May 4, 2009)

ile to się można dzięki temu forum nauczyć


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Stojanka to inaczej CPPS czyli miejsce w którym technicy z wielkim żalem oddają w czasowe użytkowanie pilotom swoje "dzieci" e... znaczy samoloty , lub miejsce w którym technicy szwendają się i przeszkadzają pilotom w kołowaniu . Wszystko zależy od punktu widzenia .
> 
> CPPS - Centralna Płyta Postoju Samolotów




Akurat tutaj to Romek sie mylisz. CPPS to wielka płaszczyzna na której stoją samoloty zazwyczaj w rzędzie jeden obok drugirgo.Stajanka ( stojanka - jak kto woli ) to miejsce dla jednago samolotu.Jak słychać wyraz jest pochodzenia rosyjskiego i oznaczał miejsce ukrycia ( postoju ) samlotu na lotnisku. Takie stojanki często obwałowane ziemnym umocnionym wałem były uzywane jeszcze w latach 50-70 zamiast schrono-changarów do ustawiania samolotów w czasie alarmów czy zagrożenia wojną.


----------



## spit5 (May 4, 2009)

Zostało mi trochę popiołu po łikendowym grilu to sobie posypię głowę


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

A piwo ci zostało?


----------



## spit5 (May 4, 2009)

5 x czerwona Warka 
Reszta jak na prawdziwego komunistę przystało - zniszczona 

Szukałem stojanek i znalazłem ładne w Udetfeld, tfu chciałem powiedzieć w Mierzęcicach.

Właśnie na KinoPL leci fajny film fabularny z "ołówkami" w roli głównej pt. "Na ziemi i na niebie".


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

Widziałem ten film chyba za 6 razy.Jak pomyślę że terminowałem w JW1901 w Udetfeld to łza w oku sie kręci.


----------



## spit5 (May 4, 2009)

No nie mów że kosiłeś trawę na tych wałach .
A Starkę nabył? Zostawiłem Tobie jedną flaszkę. Jak nie kupisz to ją też zagarnę.


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

Od trawy na lotnisku to jest KOL. Ja kosiłem co innego.


----------



## spit5 (May 4, 2009)

Teraz to się nazywa "lachony"?


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)




----------



## v2 (May 4, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Od trawy na lotnisku to jest KOL. Ja kosiłem co innego.



Kosił Wojtek razy kilka... skosili i Wojtka...,że pozwolę sobie na drobną parafrazę znanego ludowego przysłowia....


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

A nie... KOL omijał mnie z daleka....


----------



## marek (May 5, 2009)

Co ja sie z wami mam! 
Juz o nic sie nie bede pytal!


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

Kto pyta nie błądzi a kto nie pyta .... ten stawia piwo.


----------



## marek (May 5, 2009)

No to


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)




----------



## v2 (May 5, 2009)

Tylko nie zapijcie Panowie bo rano trzeba wstawac do pracy


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

Fakt...jutro na dyżur.


----------



## marek (May 6, 2009)

A ja do urobku!


----------



## spit5 (May 7, 2009)

A "mój" minister G.S. stara się jak może abym miał mniej roboty


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2009)

spit5 said:


> A "mój" minister G.S. stara się jak może abym miał mniej roboty



On to nawet wyglada na takiego co sam zasuwa za podwładnych...


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

Tak...tylko sam wypłaca sobie ich pensje... A jak kto pyta dlaczago to odpowiada że przecież on sam pracuje.


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2009)

Bo najważniejsze jest siezieć blisko kasy...


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

Tak jest ...bo najcieplejszy krochmal jest na poczatku koryta, im dalej od wlewu tym bardziej chłodny i gęsty jak glut....


----------



## spit5 (May 7, 2009)

Fakt, "koryto" jest dla nich najważniejsze.
I żeby nie było że narzekam. Mam czas na napawanie się wiosną 
A G.S. chyba jest z gatunku tych co robią wszystko żeby rozp.... ten cały kram którym zawiadują Ale zaczynam pomału mieć to w d.... . 
Z każdym dniem bliżej emy


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2009)

do jakiej emerytury???? Ponoć rząd ma zaproponować wszystkim pracującym dożywocie...w pracy


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

To i tak lepsze niż u Ruskich Wołga - do przeplynięcia, dla utrudnienia - wzdłuż.


----------



## spit5 (May 7, 2009)

I to pod "prąd"


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

He he he, Romek.. Dlatego z akumulatorem na j..ach nikt jeszcze nie wypłynął.

Mamy nowego kolegę o nicku WERTTREW.Mam nadzieję że znajdzie się tutaj tez.


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2009)

Mamy jeszcze jednego, sądząc po nicku (krakus57) chyba z moich stron... trochę się chłop na początek nie popisał...ale cóż początki bywają trudne... czasem:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/liberator-mk-ii-al-series-18250.html


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

A tak.. widziałem.Ale myślę że to jedno-postowiec.Mogę się też mylić of course.


----------



## marek (May 7, 2009)

No tak. Pomylil sie totalnie, ale to ludzka rzecz. Co do jednopostowca to chyba sie Wojtus nie mylisz.


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2009)

Mam wrażenie, że pisze na innych forach. Drązy temat katastrofy w Gibraltarze stąd poszukiwania danych tych właśnie Liberatorów.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

To całkiem możliwe.Pewnie był w kinie...


----------



## marek (May 7, 2009)




----------



## v2 (May 7, 2009)

masz linka do dyskusji- tak gdzieś pod jej koniec. 

dws.org.pl • Zobacz temat - ?mier? gen. Sikorskiego

Kiedyś próbowałem ją zgłębic ale gdzies w 1/3 dyskutancji powoli zapomnieli o czym dyskutują. Ale fragmenty są ciekawe...


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

O kurcze....jednak byli w kinie.


----------



## marek (May 7, 2009)

No prosze! Nic sie nie ukryje!


----------



## spit5 (May 7, 2009)

Fakt. 
Z akumulatorem byłoby ciężko, a z betonowymi skarpetami już całkiem niemożliwe .
A w temacie krakus57, może to nowe metody śledcze IPN.
Swoją drogą wygląda na to, że jesteśmy najbardziej gadatliwi w tym zakątku forum(19 stron)


----------



## marek (May 7, 2009)

A propos gadania, to moja siedmioletnia corka zaskoczyla mnie niedawno wypowiedzia. Zapytalem ja dlaczego ona tak bez przerwy gada!? Ona mi na to, ze wlasnie ona wie, ze jest gadatliwa i ze to z powodu, ze jest taka bardzo madra, albo z powodu, ze jest taka bardzo glopia!


----------



## WERTTREW (May 8, 2009)

Wurger said:


> ... Mamy nowego kolegę o nicku WERTTREW.Mam nadzieję że znajdzie się tutaj tez.


Wystosowałeś "zaproszenie" i to po naszemu, więc niezbyt ładnie byłoby się nie pojawić ...

Witam zatem Kolegów piszących po polsku! 
Na to forum odbił mnie jeden z przypadkowych linków podczas szperania w googlownicy (szukałem informacji o pewnej armatce plot i podstawach do niej). Trafiłem tu, zobaczyłem modele i ... zaryzykowałem wrzut kilku moich wypocin. 
Modelarstwem zajmowałem się kiedyś, teraz praktycznie od 10 lat nic nie robię, a częściowo rozbabrane modele leżakują w oczekiwaniu na lepsze czasy i ... mój wolny czas. Nie mówąc już o tych, które nawet nie wyszły jeszcze z opakowań i na pawlaczu sobie śpią. 
Jestem więc modelarzem z prehistorii, bawiącym się kiedyś dla przyjemmności w namiastkę modelarstwa (głównie lotnictwo IIWŚ). 
Tyle na początek. 

Przepraszam za tę może trochę przydługą wypowiedź, ale na "dzieńdobry" wypadało się przedstawić.


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2009)

Witamy Cie serdecznie.
Miło nam że znalazłeś to forum i zechciałeś dołączyc.
Z modelami to mamy tutaj tak prawie wszyscy.Wielu powróciło do tego po wielu latach i wygrzebało parę starych modeli z zapomnianej szuflady.


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2009)

Pewnie, że witamy serdecznie... Pod wpływem Wojtka wlazłem wczoraj na strych.... mam tam całe pudło modeli.... Dużą część dostawałem od dziadka z Londynu ( weteran- nie wrócił z powodów wiadomych ). Do końca życia się dziwił dlaczego chcę głównie modele niemieckich samolotów...


----------



## marek (May 8, 2009)

Witam i ja na naszym forum! Ja tez dolaczylem przez przypadek i ja tez mmialem ponad dziesiecioletnia przerwe w modelowaniu.
Na tym forum jest fajnie i wesolo wiec mamy nadzieje ze zabawisz.


----------



## WERTTREW (May 8, 2009)

Dzięki za miłe przyjęcie. Miło spotkać na obcojęzycznym forum tak aktywną i sporą grupę w biało-czerwonych barwach.


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2009)

Prawie jak w trakcie BoB...


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2009)

I później też...


----------



## net_sailor (May 8, 2009)

WERTTREW said:


> Dzięki za miłe przyjęcie. Miło spotkać na obcojęzycznym forum tak aktywną i sporą grupę w biało-czerwonych barwach.



Witaj, trzymamy się w kupie bo kupy nikt nie ruszy


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2009)

Tak jest..a jak się kupę podzieli na dwie połówki to obie walą jednakowo.


----------



## spit5 (May 10, 2009)

Witaj WERTTREW 
Fajnie że nasze grono się powiększa.


----------



## net_sailor (May 12, 2009)

Panowie o co chodzi? Czy ja trafiłem na właściwe forum?
Zmiana wcale, ale to wcale mi się nie podoba


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

Dobrze trafiłeś... Horse zmienia nam serwer i applikację.Narazie wszystko jeszcze jest ustawiane ale szatę graficzną będzie mozna zmienić. Ta aplikacja pracuje szybciej i stabilniej.


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2009)

Każda zmiana to stres....


----------



## net_sailor (May 12, 2009)

O kurcze, przyszło nawet powiadomienie o odpowiedzi na maila! 
Już mi się zaczyna podobać 
Szkoda mi tylko tego klimatycznego stylu, ale mam nadzieję że uda się go przywrócić.


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2009)

Dawno dawno temu, gdzies tak koło 2007 roku szata graficzna była zbliżona do tej właśnie...potem nadeszły zmiany, które uległy kolejnym zmianom... czyli lekkiemu powrotowi do początków... Ale grunt, że forum działa coraz lepiej!


----------



## spit5 (May 12, 2009)

Przyzwyczaiłem się już do tego ciepłego brązu, a tu niespodzianka. Można to zmienić?


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

Jeszcze nie...ale później nie powinno być problemu.


----------



## marek (May 14, 2009)

Mnie sie podoba! Tak na niebiesko jak w NIEBIE!


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2009)

Cos cicho się zrobiło w naszym kąciku...niebieski uspokaja czy co?


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2009)

Pewnie tak. Choć inni wolą różowy.


----------



## spit5 (May 19, 2009)

Siostro mów za siebie
Moja być facet i landrynki lubić tylko w postaci cukierków


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2009)

Widac Wojtka Doda bierze....


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2009)

Nic mnie nie bierze a szczególnie Doda. A kto to jest właściwie?

Co do różówego to akceptuję tylko ten na PRU Spitfire'ach. Nawet landrynki muszą być niebieskie.


----------



## marek (May 20, 2009)

To ja sie znowu zapytam: Co to jest Doda!?


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2009)

Doda to taki miejscowy przypadek tzw "artystki". Cecha charakterystyczna: sztuczny biust, upodobanie do różowego i prowokowanie skandali ( na polską skalę- naturalnie ).


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

Tragedia.....


----------



## spit5 (May 20, 2009)

Wyrób kobietopodobny. Puszka mózgowa-pusta. Tylko echo, echoo, echooo.


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Wyrób kobietopodobny. Puszka mózgowa-pusta. Tylko echo, echoo, echooo.




Nie to co nasze żony i kochanki, prawda?


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

A znacie jak blondynka poszła do lekarza żeby usunął jej kota z głowy?


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2009)

nie- nawijaj!


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

Przychodzi blondynka do lekarza i pyta - Panie doktorze czy może mi pan wyciągnąć z głowy kota?
Jakiego kota - pyta zdziwiony lekarz.
No , tego co mam we głowie - odpowiada blondynka.
Tam nie ma pani żadnego kota - mówi lekarz
Ależ mam - mowi oburzona - wszyscy mówią że mam chyba kota w głowie.
No dobra - poddał się lekarz i zabrał sie za operację.
Zręcznym ruchem skalpela odciął górną część czaszki i patrzy a tam w głowie pust, żadnego kota tylko srebna nić w poprzek.
Stoi taki zdumiany i myśli - Ciąć , nie ciąć, ciąć ,nie ciąć, .....ciąć - zdecydował i szybkim ruchem skalpela przeciął nić.

A blondynce ....odpadły uszy.


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2009)

Świat byłby dramatycznie smutny bez dowcipów o blondynkach....

A ja mam pytanie oficjalne: Czy jest możliwośc usunięcia zdjęcia z galerii osobistej? Coś mi się zaplątało i mam dwa razy to samo...


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

Just a moment please...

Nic nie widać podwójnego.Gdzie dokładnie to masz załadowane?


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2009)

No problem....


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

Znaczy że wszystko OK, tak?


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2009)

a gdzie tam....tu mam problem AN-2 - Warbird Photo Album


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

No niestety nie mam takich uprawnień.Ale zgłoszę to Administratorowi.Wydaje się że on jjest władny.


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2009)

Ok. Zdjecia, a właściwie jedno miało byc w albumie. Jakiś czort zapisał je jako niezależne od albumu. I o ile album można usunąc w całości to pojedynczych zdjęc nie. Wygląda na drobną niedoróbkę. Może zamelduj adminowi, żeby pomyślał nad możłiwościa usuwania zdjęc z galerii tak jak z forum...


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2009)

I tak zrobiłem.


----------



## v2 (May 21, 2009)

Czyli zachowaliśmy drogę służbową....


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2009)

Ano tak...


----------



## v2 (May 21, 2009)

Ciekawe jaki będzie efekt.....


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2009)

Tego nie wie nawet Horse...


----------



## marek (May 25, 2009)

To o bladynce to bylo bardzo smieszne. Takem sie obsmial ze hej! Ateraz to ja sie znowu zapytam kto to jest Horse?


----------



## marek (May 25, 2009)

v2 said:


> Doda to taki miejscowy przypadek tzw "artystki". Cecha charakterystyczna: sztuczny biust, upodobanie do różowego i prowokowanie skandali ( na polską skalę- naturalnie ).



O! I zapomnialem podziekowac za wyjasnienie Dody! DZIEKUJE! Taka Doda to tylko na obrazku fajna i jak sie nie wie ze sztuczna.


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

No i dlatego nie zamierza sie klonować takich sztucznycg blondynek.....A dlaczego? Bo nie wiadome jak się zachowa silikon...


Mareczku , Horse jest naszym Głównym Administratorem i razem z Evangliderem są głownymi zarządcami tego forum.Ich nicki są niebieskie.


----------



## spit5 (May 25, 2009)

O to wiele straciłeś nie widząc Dody w TV.
Wpisz w Google Dorota Rabczewska, ale robisz to na własną odpowiedzialność, że by nie było że nie ostrzegałem
Z tego co mi Wojtek opowiadał - Horse to gość dzięki któremu ten "bałagan" istnieje.


----------



## marek (May 25, 2009)

Eeee! No to dobrze ze sie zapytalem, bo dobrze jest wiedziec kto jet twoim i moim aniolem strozem.
A Dorotke se obejze i niech mnie piorun strzeli. Dzieki!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

Lepiej tego nie rób.No chyba że masz własny defiblyrator po ręką.


----------



## marek (May 25, 2009)

Obejzalem i niech ja piorun strzeli. Bez defyblyratora!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)




----------



## spit5 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## v2 (May 26, 2009)

W plastik pioruny nie strzelaja... niestety... Poza tym "uroda" to jedno- szoku prawdziwego byś chłopie doznał jakbyś śmiech tego cudaka usłyszał... rżenie osła połączone z chichotem hieny...


----------



## spit5 (May 26, 2009)

Ale potrzyj plastik tkaniną, to jakie wtedy iskry idą


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)

E nie.... to nie plastik tylko laski ebonitowe tak działają.Pomyliły ci sie Romek... lekcje fizyki z matariałoznawstwem.


----------



## v2 (May 27, 2009)

bo na lekcjach myślał tylko o laskach


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)




----------



## spit5 (May 27, 2009)

Plastik też działa, a co do lasek w szkole........ MASZ RACJĘ


----------



## v2 (May 27, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Plastik też działa, a co do lasek w szkole........ MASZ RACJĘ



mimo, ze to politycznie niepoprawne to powiem, że całe szczęście ( z tymi laskami)....


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)




----------



## spit5 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Tego nie wie nawet Horse...



Droga służbowa zadziałała!  Chyba pierwszy raz w dziejach ludzkości- prawidłowo- tzn stało sie to co wnioskodawca sobie życzył! Dziękuję Wojtku!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2009)

Nie ma za co .... Co ja to chciałem...kurcze znowu ta skleroza...


----------



## v2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Co ja to chciałem...kurcze znowu ta skleroza...



Hmmm.... nie tak otwarcie... mogą to forum wodzowie Twoi monitorowac...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2009)

Hum... nie pomyślałem . ALe dzięki za podpowiedź.


----------



## marek (Jun 2, 2009)

v2 said:


> W plastik pioruny nie strzelaja... niestety... Poza tym "uroda" to jedno- szoku prawdziwego byś chłopie doznał jakbyś śmiech tego cudaka usłyszał... rżenie osła połączone z chichotem hieny...



To dobrze ze to byly tylko zdjecia a nie video bo ja oslow smiejacych sie w formie lasek i to jeszcze plastikowych nie lubie. Hieny tez nie. A co do lekcji w szkole to ja tez taki chuligan bylem i na nich wcale nie uwazalem tylko zawsze do kata mnie pchali. Tylko ze ja lubilem w tym koncie stac bo z niego cala klase widac bylo i juz wtedy oficjalnie laski sobie ogladac moglem i nie musialem lba odwracac.


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2009)

u nas w szkole stało się w kącie twarzą do ściany.... takie nieludzkie paraktyki były


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2009)

A o spacerniaku zapomniałeś?


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2009)

wiesz Wojtek, spacerniaki raczej nie są koedukacyjne...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2009)

To tez nie chodziło się w parach z dziewczynami a za nimi.Jak atakować to tylko z tylnej półsfery......


----------



## spit5 (Jun 2, 2009)

A na schodach to z laskami najlepiej było od dołu "na szóstej"
Tylko było ryzyko dostania "z liścia"


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2009)

Albo z bańki jak mój kolega dostał...


----------



## spit5 (Jun 3, 2009)

Laska z mocną głową? Niemożliwe.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2009)

To dzisiaj .... ale kiedyś twarde też się zdarzały.


----------



## v2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Panowie ! Larum grają! Starka ginie! Do sklepów biegiem bo może to być ostatnia okazja żeby trunku tego posmakować....

Polmos ma d?ugi. Wódka Starka zniknie z rynku?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh nowa akcja promocyjna - kupujcie, kupujcie bo nie bedzie..... jaja se robią.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ja tam jedną flaszkę mam. 
A swoja drogą to ciekawe zjawisko, lepiej zabić dojną krowę niż ją leczyć i później mieć z tego jakieś profity.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2009)

No właśnie ...Śmierć jak kromka chleba czyli Smierć po Polsku.


----------



## v2 (Jun 5, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Ja tam jedną flaszkę mam.
> A swoja drogą to ciekawe zjawisko, lepiej zabić dojną krowę niż ją leczyć i później mieć z tego jakieś profity.



e tam, nikt krowy na poważnie zarzynac nie zamierza...wyprowadzi się ją tylko na chwilę do lasu...nadzorcy pokaże pustą stajnie, a krowę sprzeda na lewo... Mamy to jako naród wypraktykowane...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2009)

O to to prędzej.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ale to i tak jest smutne, że najgroźniejszymi wrogami jesteśmy sami. 
Czy autodestrukcja to wszystko na co nas stać?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2009)

Niestety mamy wbudową procedure autodestrukcji na stałe....


----------



## spit5 (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww...itary-historian-blames-poland-wwii-19040.html
Niech mnie ktoś kopnie w d.... . Ja już nie wiem czy ja zwariowałem czy ten świat?
Zaraz będziemy przepraszać wszystkich za rozpętanie wojny światowej.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2009)

Jeśli sie coś nabroiło to najlepiej zwalić winę na kogoś innego.Stara taktyka.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ruski MON już się od tego pseudohistoryka odciął i zdjęli ze strony te wypociny, ale smród pozostał.
Przeczytałem jeden komentarz, że niedługo oskarżą nas o atak na Pearl Harbour.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2009)

To jest możliwe. Parafrazując, nie odpowiadamy tylko za koklusz i gradobice.

Myślę że powiniśmy ustanowić krzyż czarnych walonek z słomą i czapką uszanką dla takich gości.


----------



## marek (Jun 8, 2009)

Co prawda Starki nie dostalem ale za to mi kolega z Polski Zoladkowe Goszka i na dodatek CZYSTA przywiozl i podarowal.
Nie wiedzialem ze i czysta Zolatkowe tez teraz robia


----------



## v2 (Jun 8, 2009)

spit5 said:


> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww...itary-historian-blames-poland-wwii-19040.html
> Niech mnie ktoś kopnie w d.... . Ja już nie wiem czy ja zwariowałem czy ten świat?
> Zaraz będziemy przepraszać wszystkich za rozpętanie wojny światowej.



Może facet dopiero teraz miał okazję oglądnąc "Jak rozpętałem 2 wojnę światową" i potraktował rzecz na serio???


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2009)

No to strach pomyśleć co mu wpadnie do głowy kiedy obejrzy Czterech pancernych i psa.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Marek, żołądkowa czysta to ostatnio u mnie "numer jeden" z czystych gorzałek. 
Jeszcze nie zaczęli jej podrabiać


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2009)

No proszę teraz wiemy na co chodzisz Romek.....


----------



## v2 (Jun 8, 2009)

lub na czym...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2009)

No tak... ciekawe ile pali na setkę.


----------



## v2 (Jun 8, 2009)

raczej ile pali setek... na godzinę


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2009)

He he he Romek jest jak Ził pali 100/100


----------



## spit5 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wurger said:


> He he he Romek jest jak Ził pali 100/100



Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi.
A przy okazji, Wojtek co robimy w sobotę po wystawie?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

Może wieczór rege pod tytułem "Przyjdż i ty możesz spalić jointa"


----------



## marek (Jun 9, 2009)

No i spaliliscie joita? Zeby nie pytac co to jest!


----------



## spit5 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jestem w trakcie zmiany dostawcy zielska
A Wojtek załatw nową gazetę. "Prawda" mi się już skończyła.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

Kurcze to na czym bedziesz smażyć kiełbaski... na Kraju Rad?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

marek said:


> No i spaliliscie joita? Zeby nie pytac co to jest!



Mareczku Rege to po naszemu Reggae.Wiesz Jamajka i Jamaiczycy są takim synonimem palących marihuanę , którzy sie dobrze bawią.Joint to sloganowo skręt z tego zielska.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 9, 2009)

"Kraj Rad" odpada, za twardy papier.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

Jeszcze wybrzydza.....weź Gazetę Wyborczą


----------



## v2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Jeszcze wybrzydza.....weź Gazetę Wyborczą



uważajcie chłopcy na GW...farba drukarska jest na bazie ołowiu...a ołów bywa niezdrowy nie tylko dla żołnierzy...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

My sie ołowiu nie boimy....ale dzięki za ostrzeżenie.


----------



## v2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wurger said:


> My sie ołowiu nie boimy....ale dzięki za ostrzeżenie.



Czyżby nowy "człowiek, który się kulom nie kłaniał" z Ciebie, Wojtku?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

Kurcze ktoś musi..no nie.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 10, 2009)

Apropo ołowiu. Wczoraj Ojczyzna zainwestowała w moją skromną osobę i odbyłem szkolenie strzeleckie. Dostałem do zużycia 8 sztuk amunicji, czyli całe 4,96 PLN. 
Z tego miejsca chciałbym bardzo podziękować podatnikom za taki wysiłek w czasie kryzysu, którego ponoć nie ma.


----------



## v2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Zamiast dziękować postarałbys się o odzyskanie rzeczonego ołowiu...z kulochwytu...Huty czekają na złom!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2009)

Romek użyj psa tropiącego...Szarik potrafił znaleźć kule Janka w kulochwycie.


----------



## v2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Takich Szarików dziś nie ma....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2009)

No to może pies Cywil by sie nadał.


----------



## marek (Jun 10, 2009)

No to ja odpadam. Ja tylko fajeczke sobie od czasu do czasu... Fajke to nie znaczy papierosa tylko prawdziwa drewniana fajeczke. He, he he!


----------



## v2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmmm....z fajką to raczej kojarzyłem miłośników mórz...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2009)

Finlandia to nie tylko gorzała ... morze jest dookoła.

Marek a te fajkę to chociaż sam sobie wymodelowałeś czy kupna?


----------



## spit5 (Jun 11, 2009)

v2 said:


> Zamiast dziękować postarałbys się o odzyskanie rzeczonego ołowiu...z kulochwytu...Huty czekają na złom!



Z kostki żelowej ciężko jest coś wydłubać.
A Szariki to są teraz lepsze, wyniuchają nawet "gandzię".


----------



## marek (Jun 11, 2009)

Te kostki zelowe to raczej w Islandji, a "gandzia" to i tak nie wiem co to jest. Fajeczke sobie kupilem i dobra whiski wypalilem.
Wilki powietrzne tez fajeczki palily. Przynajmniej na filmie "Batle of Britan" takich pokazywali. He, he, he!


----------



## v2 (Jun 11, 2009)

spit5 said:


> A Szariki to są teraz lepsze, wyniuchają nawet "gandzię".



"Gandzię" i owszem wyniuchają ale po długim treningu a Szarik to Wehrmachtowców sam z siebie wyczuwał...Ruski nos miał.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bo Szarik to wielki patriota był.
A "aktor" który grał Szarika skończył wypchany w szkole w Sułkowicach.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2009)

Szarik nie był ani ruski ani niemiecki a alzacki.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 13, 2009)

Znaczy się, jewropejski


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2009)

Kanieszna.


----------



## marek (Jun 14, 2009)

To teraz dla odmiany po rusku o czterech pancernych bedziemy nawijac!?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Jun 14, 2009)

marek said:


> To teraz dla odmiany po rusku o czterech pancernych bedziemy nawijac!?



po pierwsze to język wroga trzeba znac, a po drugie czasem nie ma lapidarniejszego sformuowania jak po rusku własnie...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2009)

Fakt....


----------



## spit5 (Jun 14, 2009)

To chyba lepsze niż opowiadać kawały o Stilitzu


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2009)

Ooo.. kumpel Janka Klossa.Kilka kawałkow o nim jest naprawde śmiesznych.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 14, 2009)

Zwłaszcza te

Stirlitz szedł w ciemną, bezksiężycową noc przez las.
"Kaczyńscy tu byli" - pomyślał Stirlitz. 

Szedł nocką Stirlitz po ulicach Berlina. Nagle z lewej... z prawej... z tyłu... z przodu rozległy się ogłuszające wybuchy.
"Dolby surround" - pomyslał Stirlitz. 

Gates i Stirlitz patrzą, jak faszyści palą książki:
- Cenzura - pomyślał Stirlitz.
- Walka z piractwem - pomyślał Gates. 

Stirlitz posłał Müllera do diabła. Następnego dnia Diabła odwiedziło Gestapo. 

Stirlitz spacerował po dachu kancelarii Rzeszy. Nagle poślizgnął się, upadł i tylko cudem zahaczył o wystający gzyms, unikając upadku z dużej wysokości. Następnego dnia cud posiniał i obrzękł. 

Gdy Stirlitz szedł korytarzem, oczom jego ukazało się ogłoszenie o czynie społecznym.
- Wpadłem - pomyślał. Skierował się w kierunku gabinetu Mullera.
- Gratuluje poczucia humoru - powiedział - Tak jestem agentem sowieckim!
- Dobra, dobra Stirlitz... Odmaszerować!
Po chwili Muller wykręcił numer Kaltenbrunerra.
- Czego to nie wymyśli nasz poczciwy Stirlitz, rzekł ze śmiechem - żeby się wykręcić od roboty...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2009)

Pierwszego Maja Stirlitz wszedł do Kancelari Rzeszy ubrany w mundur oficera Armii Czerwonej z czerwonym sztandarem - jeszcze nigdy ne był tak blizko wpadki.


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2009)

No, jeśli dalej pogna w tym tempie, to w Zurychu będzie raz dwa - pomyślał Stirlitz obserwując swojego kuriera oddalającego się z lawiną. 


Stirlitz wszedł do gabinetu i ujrzał Mullera leżącego na podłodze i nie dającego oznak życia.
- Otruty - pomyślał Stirlitz przyglądając się rączce siekiery wystającej z piersi.


----------



## net_sailor (Jun 15, 2009)

Jak już jeździmy po naszym Wielkim Bracie to mam perełkę od kolegi z innego forum:



> Mój kolega z Olsztyna opowiadał zdarzenie, które przytrafiło się jego dziadkowi po przejściu linii frontu.
> Jak wiadomo sowieci szaleli za zegarkami i odbierali je miejscowym. Jak tylko rozeszła się wieść o tym, że odbierają ludziom zegarki dziadek mojego kolegi założył zegarek na nogę
> w trakcie przeszukania sołdat zauważył u dziadka zegarek na nodze i pokazując na swoje trzy zegarki na ręce mówi:
> Etych trioch narućnych ciasów obmieniaju na odin nanożnyj!


----------



## marek (Jun 15, 2009)

I tym optymistycznym akcentem...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## spit5 (Jun 20, 2009)

Puk, puk jest tu ktoś?
Jak wam się podoba nowa reklama "Cisowianki"?


----------



## v2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmmmm.....Samolot super...dziewczyna- niezła....a chłopcy... no coż na chłopcach się nie znam


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2009)

Kompletna byzyydura....Cisowianka po takim locie walałaby się w kabinie raczej.Co więcej panienka wyglądałaby jak po Dyngusie. A po drugie to wolę Żywic Zdrój niż Cisowiankę...


----------



## v2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Masz skazę zawodową.... To ma byc "Top Gun" by Poland... Na tyle stac polską kinematografię


----------



## spit5 (Jun 20, 2009)

A ja bym chciał zobaczyć tę butelkę w spodniach przeciążeniowych przy 6G

Wojtek, ja wolę Warkę

Ale to przebija wszystko co ostatnio widziałem. Uśmiałem się jak norka

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLrXRef3HVU_
cd.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0INnWMSFZE_


----------



## v2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Oczywiście nie żebym Wam chciał obrzydzac ten trunek.... ale miałem okazję coś tam robic dla wymienionych browarów.... Od tamtego czasu za napój o adekwatnej do rzeczywistości nazwie "piwo" uważam dostępne w mojej okolicy "Piwo Opata" z Klasztoru w Tyńcu: Benedicite.pl, produkty klasztorne, produkty zakonne : Piwo klasztorne Opata

Bylebyście tylko po degustacji mnichami nie zechcieli zostac


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2009)

Myślę że nam to nie grozi...


----------



## spit5 (Jun 20, 2009)

Na pewno nie grozi
Prędzej bałbym się o mnichów
Dodałem stronę do ulubionych.
Ten porter wygląda interesująco.


----------



## net_sailor (Jun 21, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Kompletna byzyydura....Cisowianka po takim locie walałaby się w kabinie raczej.Co więcej panainka wyglądałaby jak po Dyngusie.


Dokładnie to samo sobie pomyślałem po pierwszym obejrzeniu. 

No ale reklamie to ja z zasady nie wierzę...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2009)

Slusznie.... TV kłamie , oglądajmy video.


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ależ panowie, reklama nie jest dla Was... Filmiki reklamowe produkują ich twórcy sami dla siebie celem zarobienia forsy. Im droższy film ( a taki z F-16 w roli głównej pewnie trochę kosztował ) tym większe honorarium... Oni doskonale wiedzą, że nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie wierzy reklamie


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2009)

Coś w tym jest... To tak jak ci co piszą wirusy komputerowe a póżniej sprzedają programy antywirusowe.


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2009)

No właśnie- ile razy kupiłeś coś wyłącznie ze względu na reklamę np. w TV?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2009)

Ani razu.Reklama nie jest mi potrzebna .Kupuję tylko to co potrzebuję ja sam a nie to co chcą inni.


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2009)

No właśnie. Patrz więc na rekllamę Cisowianki a dostrzegaj wyłącznie "Jastrzębia". No i ewentualnie modelkę. Na pewno nie próbuj dostrzec sensu....bo go tam nie ma.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2009)

A znasz ten kawał jak przychodzi pacjent do lekarza i mówi że nie będzie pił już więcej Cisowianki?


----------



## spit5 (Jun 21, 2009)

Bo?


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wurger said:


> A znasz ten kawał jak przychodzi pacjent do lekarza i mówi że nie będzie pił już więcej Cisowianki?



Nie- dawaj! ( A tak a'propos ja też nie piję Cisowianki... )


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2009)

OK.

Panie Doktorze ja nie będę pił więcej tej Cisowianki - mówi pacjent.
A to czemu ? - pyta lekarz
No bo ta woda odbija się zgniłymi jajami - pada odpowiedź
Fakt - stwierdza lekarz - coś jest nie tak, bo powinna odbijać się ustami.


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ale jak mnie kiedyś odwiedzisz...Otóż ja mmieszkam w uzdrowisku Kraków....to jest południowa dzielnica Krakowa na terenie której są źródła wody siarkowej ( od średniowiecza były tutaj kopalnie siarki ). Źródła są baaardzo lecznicze- szczególnie na reumatyzm. Ale śmierdzą na potęgę siarkowodorem czyli "zgniłymi jajami"... Jak się tu mieszka od zawsze to się nie czuje- ale przyjezdni zawsze mają z tym problem...

A przy okazji- słyszałeś o incydencie Boeinga LO2 z Chicago do Wawy? Ponos ledwo uszedł z życiem.... http://avherald.com/h?article=41b7477b&opt=4096


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2009)

Nie ma problemu Ja jestem zachartowany.Najpierw zapachy z Ziemniaczanki przez 15 lat .Potem HS Śmiłowo ( czytaj Mordor) a teraz oczyszczalnia ścieków.Po takim przygotowaniu to zgniłe jaja są perfumą.

Oho...torbulencja powyżej FL300.ZIemia da nam popalić...it jeszcze jak.


----------



## v2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Widziałeś Wojtku taką stronkę: Flygplan över Sverige LIVE! ? Pewnie tak boś w końcu fachowiec od tych rzeczy. Dla mnie nad wyraz interesująca...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2009)

A tak ...widziałem. Ale to nie jest kompletna sytuacja w powietrzu.Brakuje tutaj kilku rzeczy, np. ruchu wojskowego.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nie mogłem się powstrzymać

Wchodzi facet do sypialni z owca na reku i mowi: "Kochanie to jest ta krowa co sie z nia kocham jak masz bol glowy"
Podnoszac wzrok znad ksiazki, zona mowi: "Jakbys nie byl taki glupi jak jestes, to bys wiedzial, ze to owca, a nie krowa"
Na co on: "Mowilem do owcy".


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2009)

O żesz ty........


----------



## marek (Jun 25, 2009)

O Boze!  Malo sie ze smiechu nie posikalem w spodnie


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2009)

Pampersa, pampersa....Mareczku...


----------



## marek (Jun 25, 2009)

Albo sie trzeba najpierw wysikac jak sie was czyta


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Tylko trzeba uważac, żeby żony nie zaglądały przez ramię z czego to szanowny małżonek rży...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2009)

Albo oglądać jak nie ma żony w pobliżu.


----------



## v2 (Jun 26, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Albo oglądać jak nie ma żony w pobliżu.



A są takie chwile w życiu mężczyzny????


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2009)

No pewnie....


----------



## spit5 (Jun 26, 2009)

i to ile razy 
Na, ale trzeba się trochę postarać


----------



## net_sailor (Jun 27, 2009)

Na przykład nie brać sobie żony...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

Jest to jakieś rozwiązanie ....


----------



## spit5 (Jun 28, 2009)

No tak, ale no kogo później będziemy narzekać


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

Zawsze uważałem że gdyby nie były potrzebne to można by je już dawno wymordować.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 28, 2009)

Racja . Przydatne są zwłaszcza do rozrywki.
Ale tylko te po małym przebiegu.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

Wiadomo że po czwartym szlifie to tylko z tuleją redykcyjną albo na złom.


----------



## v2 (Jun 28, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Racja . Przydatne są zwłaszcza do rozrywki.
> Ale tylko te po małym przebiegu.



A prasowanie !???


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

Żołnierze prasują sobie sami.Jak chcesz mieć zrobione dobrze to zrób to sam.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 28, 2009)

A pamiętasz koszule nonairon
Ich nie trzeba było prasować.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

Pamietam ale zawsze wolałem flanele


----------



## v2 (Jun 28, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Żołnierze prasują sobie sami.Jak chcesz mieć zrobione dobrze to zrób to sam.



i tutaj dochodzimy do konfliktu sytuacyjnego....


----------



## spit5 (Jun 28, 2009)

Jak pionier na dzikim zachodzie?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

v2 said:


> i tutaj dochodzimy do konfliktu sytuacyjnego....



Raczej nie.Wszyscy męszczyźni to żołnierze ale wiekszość o tym nie wie albo zapomniała.




spit5 said:


> Jak pionier na dzikim zachodzie?



Można to tak ująć....


----------



## spit5 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nie zapomniała, nie zapomniała. Pamiętam nawet nazwy JW. Kiedyś to była wielka tajemnica


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

Romek ty jesteś ta mniejszość....


----------



## spit5 (Jun 28, 2009)

I jestem z tego dumny.
Wojtuś, a jak tam wf?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

Jak mnie pamięć nie myli to zaliczony...


----------



## spit5 (Jun 28, 2009)

No to gratulejszyn


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

THX.


----------



## v2 (Jun 29, 2009)

łatwiej nr szkoły zapomnieć jak numer JW- widocznie tajność dobrze działa na szare komórki


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2009)

He he he...


----------



## spit5 (Jun 29, 2009)

Na fali wspomnieniowej z woja, przy pomocy zumi.pl zwiedziłem dzisiaj swoje byłe JW. Łezka się w oku kręci, ile to lat już minęło.


----------



## v2 (Jun 29, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Na fali wspomnieniowej z woja, przy pomocy zumi.pl zwiedziłem dzisiaj swoje byłe JW. Łezka się w oku kręci, ile to lat już minęło.



No i JW już nie ta sama....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2009)

Taaak.... wszystko zarosło trawą i suchymi badylami.


----------



## v2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Samo życie... moja pierwsza JW była w Chełmnie...zaglądnąłem tam 2 lata temu...Chełmno zmienione...JW mniej.


----------



## marek (Jun 30, 2009)

A co to jest JW!?


----------



## net_sailor (Jun 30, 2009)

Jednostka Wojskowa - takie miejsce gdzie z kotów robią się dziadki


----------



## marek (Jun 30, 2009)

No prosze! I ja sie uhowalem.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2009)

A w międzyczasie Wicki...


----------



## spit5 (Jun 30, 2009)

marek said:


> No prosze! I ja sie uhowalem.



To się ciesz.
"Dwa lata służyłem, dwa lata straciłem, lecz dług Ojczyźnie spłaciłem"- tak się kiedyś mówiło


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2009)

Baju baju będziesz w raju...


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ha, a ja zaliczyłem stan wojenny... całe szczęście, że bez 13 grudnia- armia mnie ogarnęła dopiero w styczniu roku następnego, więc już po najgorszej panice. Ale miło nie było...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2009)

Fakt..Ja załapałem cały, włącznie z 13 grudnia...


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Fakt..Ja załapałem cały, włącznie z 13 grudnia...



Chyba czas na kółko weteranów Wojtku...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2009)

He he he ... i to przy piwie.


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mam taką fotę z tamtych czasów- to już JW w Dolnej Grupie kilka miesiecy później- powiedzmy lato- jesień 1982. Orwo kolor....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2009)

Pamiętam..jak prezydent


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## spit5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wypad na lewizne w blasku fleszy?
Koniec świata


----------



## v2 (Jul 2, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Wypad na lewizne w blasku fleszy?
> Koniec świata



Ależ skąd. Krótszą drogą na poranny apel


----------



## spit5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Aaaaa...., to w takim razie powrót z lewizny bladym świtem
A przy okazji, "bażant"? Bo takie jasne pagony tam widzę i włos nieregulaminowy.


----------



## v2 (Jul 3, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Aaaaa...., to w takim razie powrót z lewizny bladym świtem
> A przy okazji, "bażant"? Bo takie jasne pagony tam widzę i włos nieregulaminowy.




W rzeczy samej "bażant"...Mieszkaliśmy poza JW, stąd poranne "biegi z przeszkodami" na odprawę.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 3, 2009)

Szcząściarz


----------



## v2 (Jul 3, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Szcząściarz




ale przypadkowy.... czasem ktos wygrywa w totka, nie?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2009)

Romek nie czepiaj się makaronu na pagaonach.Praktykowałem z "bażanatami" w JW1901.Wspaniali ludzie....


----------



## spit5 (Jul 3, 2009)

A czy ja się czepiam?
Z kilkoma służyłem i tylko jednemu "palma odwalała". Bardzo lubił ten pan kapral podchorąży jak mu sie oddawało honory, czego ja szczerze nienawidziłem i pewnego razu spotkaliśmy się. Pan "ważny" do mnie z pretensjami, a ja na to "ile razy chce ten honor 2,3,5 a może dwoma rękoma". jak powiedziałem tak zrobiłem.
Poleciał na skargę i druga belka przeszła obok. 
Wybronił mnie d-ca plutonu, stary chorąży( dobry był chłop, jak ojciec, bronił nas, ale jak było trzeba to przypieprzył tekst że w pięty szło).

I tym postem żegnam się czasowo z forum. Zmieniam mp. na plażę. 
Mam nadzieję, że jak będę leżał na piasku to żaden greenpeace mnie nie będzie spychał do wody jak wieloryba

Wojtek w sobotę ponoć u nas na lotnisku w aeroklubie ma być jakiś zlot "antków". Nie mam możliwości potwierdzić tej info. Może jakaś fotorelacja?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2009)

Nic nie wiem o zlocie.Ale warto by zajżeć.Jedziesz nad morze?


----------



## v2 (Jul 3, 2009)

spit5 said:


> A czy ja się czepiam?
> Z kilkoma służyłem i tylko jednemu "palma odwalała". Bardzo lubił ten pan kapral podchorąży jak mu sie oddawało honory, czego ja szczerze nienawidziłem i pewnego razu spotkaliśmy się. Pan "ważny" do mnie z pretensjami, a ja na to "ile razy chce ten honor 2,3,5 a może dwoma rękoma". jak powiedziałem tak zrobiłem.
> Poleciał na skargę i druga belka przeszła obok.
> Wybronił mnie d-ca plutonu, stary chorąży( dobry był chłop, jak ojciec, bronił nas, ale jak było trzeba to przypieprzył tekst że w pięty szło).
> ...



No tak, są ludzie i ludziska. Muszę Wam powiedziec, że tyle ile sie o kilku swoich "kolegach" dowiedziałem w czasie pobytu w JW1955 w Chełmnie zaraz na początku stanu wojennego to nie dowiedziałem się wcześniej podczas 5 lat studiów i morza wspólnie wypitej gorzały. Lizusostwo było u niektórych na porządku dziennym. Na całe szczęście było też kilku kumpli z którymi do dzisiaj jesteśmy przyjaciółmi- tzw "kolegami z wojska"  mimo, że lat trochę upłynęło....

Udanych wakacji- słońca gorącego i chłodnego piwa w równych proporcjach!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2009)

No takkkk.....


----------



## v2 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wurger said:


> No takkkk.....



Jest takie niegłupie powiedzenie "prawdziwych przyjaciół poznaje się w biedzie"... sytuacja jakiegoś tam zagrożenia lub dyskomfortu chociaż w której wtedy niewątpliwie byliśmy wywoływała u ludzi różne reakcje. Przykre.
Ale trzeba wspominac przyjemne akcenty i przyjaźnie do dnia dzisiejszego...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2009)

Masz całkowitą racje.Sa tacy z którymi warto sie piwa napić.


----------



## v2 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Masz całkowitą racje.Sa tacy z którymi warto sie piwa napić.



a jak jeszcze przy okazji można pogadac o lotnictwie... warto wtedy życ


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2009)

Tak jest....


----------



## spit5 (Jul 15, 2009)

Witam kolegów po "długiej" nieobecności. 
Za życzenia dziękuję, proporcje piwa do słońca utrzymywane były starannie
Przeważnie 3 do 1 na korzyść browara 8). Swoja drogą ceny nad morzem to rozbój w biały dzień. 
6 PLN-ów za 0,5l Żywca z "kija". Obraziłem się i poszedłem do sklepu, było taniej.
Dwa dni nad głową hasali Panowie z Sił Powietrznych. Nie zdążyłem zobaczyć czym latali(szybcy byli, a i pora wczesna), a wrodzone lenistwo i temperatura nie pozwalało na wyklepanie smsa do "naszego" ATC.
Lotnictwo marwoju z Darłówka również zaprezentowało swojego Mi-14 w locie, ale wysoko.
A teraz pora aby wątroba odpoczęła


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Witam kolegów po "długiej" nieobecności.
> Za życzenia dziękuję, proporcje piwa do słońca utrzymywane były starannie
> Przeważnie 3 do 1 na korzyść browara 8). Swoja drogą ceny nad morzem to rozbój w biały dzień.
> 6 PLN-ów za 0,5l Żywca z "kija". Obraziłem się i poszedłem do sklepu, było taniej.
> ...



witamy, witamy....korsarstwo czyli forma rozboju jest od dawien dawna znana na wybrzeżach wszelkich większych wód. U nas dotrwała do dzisiaj i jak widac z Twojej relacji kwitnie.... Swoją droga na cenę rybki sie nie buntujesz???


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2009)

Sam łapał to nie narzeka....Witaj Romek ......Mocno się spiekleś?


----------



## spit5 (Jul 18, 2009)

No cześć chłopaki.
Korsarstwo mówisz....?
To jest najgorsza, bezwzględna odmiana piractwa odbywająca się w majestacie prawa i na dodatek z uśmiechem na ustach. 
Ale nic nie ma za darmo
Na rybkę chodziłem na przystań rybacką w Unieściu. Smażone i wędzone, od sielawy po łososia. Ceny różne, ale do "przełknięcia".
Zjarałem się mocno, teraz złazi mi skóra
A po za tym 10 dni luzu, zero stresu, polityki i całego tego badziewia. 
Mówiąc krótko akumulatory naładowane. 
Teraz tylko jestem ciekaw, czy jak wrócę do "fabryki" to będę miał jeszcze etat


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2009)

Etat to może bedziesz miał ale skóry nie.. Gorzej że znowy chcą grzebać w emeryturach.


----------



## v2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Przecież już od jakiegoś czasu mówię Ci Wojtku, że czeka nas wszystkich "dożywocie"...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2009)

A tak..... to jest w interesie ZUS-u "Arbeit macht frei".


----------



## spit5 (Jul 19, 2009)

Bo prawdziwy patriota wg ZUS to taki który umiera tuż przed odejściem na emeryturę.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2009)

Nie,nie...tuż przed pierwszą wypłatą


----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2009)

Coś dla Wojtka....
Akcja TYGRYSEK - Forum Mi?o?ników 6 Pu?ku Lotnictwa My?liwsko- Bombowego


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2009)

Zgadza się . Dzięki Domininku. Znamy sie z kolegami z Stowarzyszenia Przedmoście Piła.Moja cegiełka już dawno dolożona.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 26, 2009)

Suczka już jest
?ycie Pi?y - Tygrysek wróci? do domu


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## spit5 (Jul 27, 2009)

To zdjęcie to jeszcze z okresu aktywnego użytkowania.
Smaczkiem jest szczęka na zbiorniku paliwa

Czytaliście?
Gorzka opinia o polskiej armii - Konflikty - Facet w INTERIA.PL - seks, forma, styl, erotyka


----------



## v2 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmmm.... pewnie było tak jak facet pisze...a może nawet gorzej. Ale czego można się było spodziewac po wojsku, które nie znało wojny? Po dowódcach nastawionych na kariery zawodowe przychodzące z wysługą lat a nie z wynikami pracy? I tak się to relatywnie nieźle skończyło dla większości żołnierzy...


----------



## marek (Aug 16, 2009)

Skonczyly sie wakacje. Opadly liscie z drzew. Opustoszaly plaze i ucichl ptakow spiew...
Czesc pracy! Jak zdrowie powakacyjne szanownych kolegow?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2009)

Cześć Marku,

No jak tam panie leci w tym okresie? My żyjemy jako tako choć w kraju robi się powoli Afryka , w dzień 30 stopni w nocy -30 stopni a pić sie chce...


----------



## v2 (Aug 24, 2009)

marek said:


> Skonczyly sie wakacje. Opadly liscie z drzew. Opustoszaly plaze i ucichl ptakow spiew...
> Czesc pracy! Jak zdrowie powakacyjne szanownych kolegow?



No cóż wakacje skończyłem już 10 dni temu a od dzisiaj pełne obroty... Jutro będę odwiedzał "za chlebem" zakłady lotnicze w Łodzi... może coś się dowiem o śmigłowcach dla Afganistanu...
W każdym razie- generalnie ok!


----------



## v2 (Aug 24, 2009)

Jeszcze jedna rzecz- nie wiem czy widzieliście nową 10-cio złotówkę wydaną z okazji rocznicy września. Oto ona:
http://www.nbp.pl/banknoty_i_monety.../2009/2009_10___wrzesien_1939_10zl_rewers.jpg

Jest tam dosyc widoczny symbol swastyki na stateczniku Ju. Myślałem, że swastyka jako symbol nazizmu jest prawnie zakazana- a tu taka niespodzianka- swastyka na polskiej monecie. Chyba będzie stanowiła ta "dycha" przedmiot pożądania wszystkich niemieckich neonazistów... Dziwne trochę, nie?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2009)

Moneta wygląda fajnie.Co do swastyki to u nas jako znak nie jest zakazana jak pamiętam.


----------



## v2 (Aug 24, 2009)

A jak wygląda sprawa swastyki na modelach?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2009)

Tak samo. Zabrania się propagowania ideologi a nie znaków.


----------



## v2 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ale mam wrażenie, że sie unika stosowania, a w każdym razie unikało. W Niemczech swastyka jest zakazana więc "dychy" do Niemiec nie wjadą ( wg. Wiki: Skojarzona ze zbrodniami niemieckiego systemu nazistowskiego, swastyka obecnie uważana jest za symbol nazistowski i konkretnie jako taki (w stylistyce używanej przez nazistów) jest prawnie zabroniona w wielu krajach (np. w Niemczech regulują to przepisy §86 i §86a niemieckiego kodeksu karnego StGB). 

Zresztą moneta mogłaby "robic" za medal pamiątkowy dla chłopaków z Ju78...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah ja ja w Niemcach to ja.... fakt tam wzystko co związane z nazizmem jest zabronione.Może i mają rację choć te przepisy to spadek po Adenauerze jak mnie pamięć nie myli.


----------



## marek (Aug 25, 2009)

Przeciez Nazizm to tez historia, wiec nie rozumiem jak moze byc sfastyka na ogonie historycznego samolotu zabroniona! To tak jak by sie mowilo ze czegos takiego wcale nie bylo!


----------



## spit5 (Aug 26, 2009)

Witam Panowie
Propagowanie faszyzmu jest zakazane, to fakt niezbity, ale dla mnie propagowanie to np. mówienie, pisanie jaki to był w fantastyczny ustrój w Niemczech, krainie "mlekiem i miodem płynącej" w której czystość rasowa jest najważniejsza. Powojenne Niemcy ustanowiły takie prawo(denazyfikacja) chyba tylko po to aby alianci byli zadowoleni. Na "swoim podwórku" robili różne rzeczy trudne do zrozumienia, np. sądownictwo, w którym pozostali ludzie wydający z naruszeniem prawa wyroki śmierci przeciwnikom Hitlera. Kolejny przykład to sprawa Eichmanna. Niemiec który go ścigał zrezygnował z powiadomienia niemieckiego wymiaru sprawiedliwości o miejscu przebywania, bo na drugi dzień został by on ostrzeżony. Przekazał sprawę izraelczykom i wiadomo jak się to zakończyło.
Wracając do swastyki. Co z filmami. "Stawka większa niż życie" to też propagowanie faszyzmu? Przecież Brunner i inni "biegają" ze swastyką na rękawie. Dla zdecydowanej większości naszego społeczeństwa to swastyka jest synonimem niemieckiego faszyzmu, "żelazne krzyże" już trochę mniej. Przekaz na monecie jest więc jasny, to Niemcy hitlerowskie rozpoczęły wojnę 1 września 1939 roku.
Sprawa umieszczania swastyki na modelach była już wielokrotnie wałkowana. Budując model niemieckiego samolotu trzeba umieścić ten znak, bo przecież zależy nam aby model był jak najbardziej wierny oryginałowi, anie na gloryfikowaniu tego ustroju. Nie dajmy się zwariować. 
Jestem w posiadaniu niemieckiego filmu z walk na wybrzeżu w 1939 roku na którym polskie trałowce pod niemiecką banderą przewożą polskich jeńców. Nie podobało mi się to, ale historii nie da się oszukać ani na nią obrażać ona taka jest. 
Nawiązuję tym też do "rewelacji" rosyjskich mediów i próbie zrobienia z tego afery na naszym podwórku. W Rosji jeszcze wszyscy nie dojrzeli do poznania prawdy.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2009)

Wszystko się zgadza Romek.Tylko czy swastyka to propagowanie faszyzmu? To zank tak stary że nawet Hitler i jego tysiącletnia Rzesza nie miała tylu lat.To właśnie Hitler i jego tatalitarne państwo strachu i wojny nadało temu znakowi takie a nie inne znaczenie.Finowie też używali swastyki więc i te państwo to kraj wykolejeńców z pod znaku połamanego krzyża. No chyba nie.....
Dla mnie to niedzowny ( jeślii był namalowany) element oznakowania niemieckich samolotów z czasów Drugiej Wojny Światowej.Jezeli komuś się to nie podoba to zawsze można pomalować model w barwy państw satelickich III Rzeszy.
Albo , jak Academy Minikraft na pudełkach z modelami niemieckich maszyn malować czarny kwadrat. Wyobraźnia ludzka jest niesamowita więc nie ma problemu.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wojtek wg niektórych tak, swastyka to propagowanie faszyzmu(patrz Niemcy). Dla mnie jest to tylko znak umieszczany na samolotach Luftwaffe.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2009)

Z tymi Niemcami to nie tak.Przepisy są stare i powastały w minionej epoce kiedy Amerykanie przeprowadzali resocjalizację ludzi byłej III Reszy.Ale dzisiaj mlodzi Niemcy już dawno wyzbyli się wstydu za tą pożogę jaką wzniecili ich dziadkowie.Może to i dobrze ża mają dalej założony ten kaganiec bo mogliby znowu kogoś pokąsać.


----------



## v2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Z tymi Niemcami to nie tak.Przepisy są stare i powastały w minionej epoce kiedy Amerykanie przeprowadzali resocjalizację ludzi byłej III Reszy.Ale dzisiaj mlodzi Niemcy już dawno wyzbyli się wstydu za tą pożogę jaką wzniecili ich dziadkowie.Może to i dobrze ża mają dalej założony ten kaganiec bo mogliby znowu kogoś pokąsać.



Mam znajomego, Niemca, dziadunia który służył w Wehrmachcie a karierę zakończył w sowieckich kopalniach...Przezacny facet... właściwie o wszystkim można z nim było pogadac oprócz wojny i nazizmu...To co w nim tkwiło to było dużó więcej niż wstyd...Wydaje mi się, że większośc żołnierzy niemieckich w jakis sposób odpokutowała swoją winę jaką był udział w wojnie. A młodzi Niemcy, no cóż oni nie czują się winni... Zresztą podobnie jak Rosjanom tamten okres kojarzy im się z wielkością ich państwa Rzeszy lub ZSRR a nie z hańbą ludobójstwa.

I wiecie co, mnie nie za bardzo podoba się swastyka na polskiej monecie... jestem przekonany, że można by jakoś lepiej zaznaczyc rocznicę września niż za pomocą nalotu Stukasów. Konia z rzędem temu kto zorientuje się, że chodzi o Wieluń gdyby nie podpis...Wygląda to raczej na medal pamiątkowy za kampanię "39 dla pilotów Ju-87...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

Zgadza się ale to ta sama krew.To tak jak w jednym z odcinków Archiwum X kiedy Fox Moulder zapytał złapaną dżinkę , która maiał parę setek lat na karku, ( choć wcale tak nie wyglądała  ) czy dzisiejsi ludzie różną się od tych z przeszłości.
Dżinka odpowiedziała że nie różnią się wcale. Ale po chwili zastanowienia dodała ze jednak róznią się - trochę lepiej pachną.


Co do monety to faktycznie mogli użyć poloników.


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

Swastyka
[edytuj]Z Wikipedii
Skocz do: nawigacji, szukaj

Swastyka hinduska - symbol dżinizmu i hinduizmu 

Swastyka jako symbol buddyzmu w Japonii 

Buddyjska swastyka na naczyniu z brązu w Japonii 

swastyka na rzymskiej mozaice w Afryce 

Oznakowanie lotnictwa fińskiego 1918-1944 

Symbol "Młot Thora" używany przez islandzką firmę Eimskip 
Swastyka (dewanagari स्वस्तिक, transliteracja svastika, transkrypcja swastika, 卐) – znak zazwyczaj w kształcie równoramiennego krzyża, o ramionach zagiętych pod kątem prostym. Nazwa svastika pochodzi z sanskrytu i oznacza "przynoszący szczęście" (svasti – powodzenie, pomyślność, od su – dobrze i asti – jest).

Spis treści [ukryj]
1 Przegląd 
2 Formy i symbole 
3 Swastyka w Azji 
4 Swastyka w Europie 
4.1 Heraldyka 
4.2 Na ziemiach polskich 
5 Symbole nazizmu 
6 Linki zewnętrzne 



Przegląd [edytuj]
Inne nazwy:

niem. Hakenkreuz – hakowaty krzyż (nazwa stosowana również w języku śląskim), 
gr. gammadion – oznaczająca złożenie czterech liter gamma Γ, stąd również nazwa francuska: croix gammée (krzyż gamma) 
ang. fylfot – anglosaska i skandynawska wersja swastyki, czasem słowo używane jako jej synonim 
swarzyca - nazwa słowiańska 
Starożytny znak magiczny o nieznanych początkach. Pochodzi najprawdopodobniej z Indii, gdzie nazwa ta oznacza talizman.


Formy i symbole [edytuj]

Swastyka jako jedna z form krzyża słonecznegoSwastyka może mieć ramiona zgięte w prawo albo w lewo. Postać "prawoskrętna", naśladująca kształtem ramion ruch Słońca (widziany z półkuli północnej Ziemi), kojarzona jest najczęściej z kultami solarnymi, jako symbol ognia i Słońca (krąg promieni); jest talizmanem przynoszącym szczęście; bywała symbolem bogiń, a więc płodności. Swastyka z ramionami skierowanymi w lewo (nazywana sauvastika) jest znakiem nocy i magii, emblematem straszliwej bogini Kali, żony Śiwy.

Na skutek zaanektowania symbolu swastyki przez III Rzeszę, symbol ten czasami błędnie uważa się za znak germański. Swastyka występuje jednak na całym świecie (poza Australią) od pradawnych czasów. Jedno z najstarszych malowideł z motywem swastyki pochodzi z paleolitu – ma więc około 10 000 lat. Swastykę odkrywano w znaleziskach z późnego neolitu na Bliskim Wschodzie, w późniejszych w Babilonie i u Hetytów. W epoce brązu znana była już w Troi, Mykenach, Skandynawii, później w Grecji, Italii, Chinach, Japonii. Znak ten odkryto również na palestyńskich synagogach sprzed 2 000 lat.


Swastyka w Azji [edytuj]
W Indiach swastyka jest częstym znakiem magicznym i religijnym, począwszy od Ramajany i buddyzmu. Jest symbolem religijnym w dżinizmie i buddyzmie, a także w tybetańskiej tradycji bon; w nowożytnym hinduizmie pojawia się na pierwszej karcie ksiąg.

W Chinach znak swastyki pojawił się ok. 2 000 lat temu, wraz ze sprowadzeniem buddyzmu z Indii. Za czasów dynastii Tang z woli jedynego w historii Chin kobiety cesarza Wu Zetian znak ten trafił do chińskiego pisma wraz z lekcją "wan", zapożyczoną od znaku “万” (dosł. dziesięć tysięcy). Dziesięć tysięcy to w Chinach symbol pełni, kompletności, a znaczenie znaku "卍" to "pomyślne zgromadzenie dziesięciu tysięcy cnót" (chiń. 吉祥万德之所集). Mnich Xuanzang, jeden z najważniejszych chińskich tłumaczy literatury buddyjskiej w epoce Tang, tłumaczył znaczenie swastyki terminem "德" (cnota). Wraz z innymi chińskimi znakami lewoskrętna postać swastyki trafiła do Korei (만 - man), gdzie jest najbardziej znanym symbolem buddyjskim (zobacz strony buddyjskie na koreańskiej Wikipedii [1]), a potem także do Japonii. W kanji ma czytanie "man" lub "ban" i znaczenie takie, jak w Chinach.

Podobnie jak w Korei, gdzie symbol swastyki widnieje na wielu świątyniach buddyjskich, także w Japonii związany jest z buddyzmem (w odróżnieniu od rodzimego shinto.


Swastyka w Europie [edytuj]
U plemion germańskich w I-IV w. n.e. pojawiła się forma trójramienna (triskelion). Do dziś wzór ten przetrwał w herbach Sycylii i Wyspy Man. Jeszcze w 1918 roku, przed niemieckimi nazistami, swastyka w kolorze niebieskim (jak na fińskiej fladze) została przyjęta jako znak przynależności państwowej fińskich wozów bojowych. Miała ona zagięte ramiona krótsze od ramion krzyża. Następnie stała się znakiem rozpoznawczym fińskich samolotów, z ramionami długości równej ramionom krzyża, lecz w odróżnieniu od niemieckiej, malowana jako krzyż prosty, a nie ukośny. Jako znak rozpoznawczy fińskich sił zbrojnych, swastyka zniknęła w 1944 roku, jako jednoznacznie kojarzona z nazizmem. Fińska ochotnicza organizacja pomocnicza kobiet Lotta Svärd, działająca od początku lat 20. do 1944 r. przyjęła w 1921 r. jako swój symbol niebieską swastykę z różami. Lotnictwo Łotwy znakowało w latach 1935-1940 swoje samoloty ciemnoczerwoną (jak kolory łotewskiej flagi) swastyką. Islandzka firma transportowa Eimskip używała od czasu swego powstania w 1914 roku, starego nordyckiego symbolu oznaczającego Młot Thora, który jest swastyką o skróconych ramionach. Także Baskowie mają swój, ważny i pochodzący z dawnych czasów znak lauburu nazywany czasem baskijską swastyką.


Heraldyka [edytuj]
Niektóre godła pochodzące od "trifosu" przypominają polskie herby Brodzic (odmiana bez kółka), Kroje, Trąby, Cielątkowa i Drogomir (Złota Goleń). Natomiast różne kształty "fyrfosu" odpowiadają herbom Boreyko i Jelce. [w: Piekosiński. Herbarz szlachy polskiej Nr. 1037 i 1039), "Die ario-germanische Bilderschrift. Die Hieroglyphik in der Heraldik als Schlüssel zur Lösung und Lesung der Wappen" 1910"]


Góralskie krzyże podczas defilady święta pułkowego – 2. PSP, Sanok, 1936 
Swastyka była znakiem Towarzystwa Wydawniczego „Ignis” działającego w Polsce w latach 1920-1928
Na ziemiach polskich [edytuj]
Znak swastyki znany był wśród Słowian, również na ziemiach polskich – zwana dziś swarzycą kojarzona jest z kultem Swaroga, spotkać można również określenie "kołowrót".

W okresie I Rzeczypospolitej symbol swastyki widniał również na herbie szlacheckim Boreyko. W swej starożytnej roli talizmanu przetrwała na Podhalu, gdzie nazywana jest "krzyżykiem niespodzianym"; nazwę tę zaproponował prof. Antoniewicz (w latach 20. ubiegłego wieku), w różnych kształtach rzezana lub malowana na belkach stropu i w innych zakamarkach, miała – jako symbol Słońca – płoszyć "złe", które by chciało się zagnieździć w domu. Można ją zobaczyć m.in. w schronisku Murowaniec na Hali Gąsienicowej, w barierce klatki schodowej.

W dwudziestoleciu międzywojennym symbol swastyki pojawił się w Wojsku Polskim jako część emblematu noszonego na kołnierzu munduru przez artylerzystów 21 i 22 Dywizji Piechoty Górskiej oraz odznak pułkowych: 1 , 2, 3, 4, 5 i 6 Pułku Strzelców Podhalańskich i 4 Pułku Piechoty Legionów. Granatowa swastyka była tłem odznaki instruktorskiej Ligi Obrony Powietrznej i Przeciwgazowej. Znak ten był też symbolem założonego w 1822 Towarzystwa Wydawniczego IGNIS (łac. ogień).

Symbol swastyki szczególnie lubił Mieczysław Karłowicz, kompozytor i taternik, autor licznych pionierskich wejść i przejść tatrzańskich. Sygnował nim swoje znaki na górskich szlakach, bilety wizytowe i listy do przyjaciół. Gdy w 1909 zginął w lawinie pod Małym Kościelcem, przyjaciele postawili w miejscu jego śmierci głaz z pamiątkowym napisem i znakiem swastyki. Podobnie znakiem tym posługiwał się Walery Eliasz-Radzikowski – Boreyko, umieszczając swastykę przy podpisie.

Denar Mieszka I lub jego wnuka Mieszka II
herb Boreyko XIV–XV w.
Góralski krzyż na odznace oficerskiej 2 PSP w Sanoku 1921-1939
Odznaka 4 Pułku Piechoty Legionów 1918

Granatowa Swastyka na odznace LOPP 1928-1939
Odznaka 4 Pułku Piechoty
Odznaka 4 Pułku Strzelców
Odznaka 1 Pułku Artylerii Motorowej

Odznaka 6 Pułku Strzelców Podhalańskich (Sambor)
Odznaka 5 Batalionu Strzelców Podhalańskich
Podhalańska korpusówka (1919-1939)
Federacja Polskich Związków Obrońców Ojczyzny wzór MSW nr. 24, poz. 285 z roku 1929



Symbole nazizmu [edytuj]

Swastyka III Rzeszy 
Swastyka na ogonie samolotu Curtiss Export Hawk II Ernsta Udeta użytego do pokazów lotniczych z okazji Igrzysk Olimpijskich w Berlinie w 1936 r. Eksponat Muzeum Lotnictwa Polskiego w Krakowie.Niemieccy naziści, tworząc ideologię wyższości "rasy aryjskiej", zaczerpnęli z tradycji Ariów również ten starożytny symbol, czyniąc zeń w 1920 roku godło NSDAP, a następnie symbol państwowy III Rzeszy. Za osobę, która namówiła Hitlera do użycia swastyki uważa się współtwórcę DAP, Antona Drexlera. Związany był on pośrednio z Towarzystwem Thule, gdzie po raz pierwszy użyto tego symbolu w kontekście narodowym. W odróżnieniu jednak od tradycyjnej swastyki, rysowanej jako krzyż prosty, swastyka hitlerowska rysowana była zazwyczaj ukośnie, obrócona o 45°. Miała ona ramiona zagięte w prawo, długości równej ramionom krzyża. Skojarzona ze zbrodniami niemieckiego systemu nazistowskiego, swastyka obecnie uważana jest za symbol nazistowski i konkretnie jako taki (w stylistyce używanej przez nazistów) jest prawnie zabroniona w wielu krajach (np. w Niemczech regulują to przepisy §86 i §86a niemieckiego kodeksu karnego StGB). Niektóre organizacje neonazistowskie odwołują się do symboliki swastyki, używając zbliżonych symboli wpisanych w plan koła, a nie kwadratu, lub swastyk trójramiennych (triskelionów).

Zobacz galerię na Wikimedia Commons:
Swastyka
Linki zewnętrzne [edytuj]
Thomas Wilson, The Swastica (1894) - obszerne dzieło na temat swastyki w różnych kulturach na przestrzeni dziejów część I. 242 strony oraz część II. 171 stron (oba tomy w formacie PDF) 
Swarzyca – Symbole Magiczne Słowian (pogańskie) 
Friends Of The Swastika (en) Strona edukacyjna nieformalnego ruchu Przyjaciele Swastyki 
Legend of Swastika Pozytywny wizerunek Symbolu Słońca


----------



## spit5 (Aug 27, 2009)

v2 said:


> I wiecie co, mnie nie za bardzo podoba się swastyka na polskiej monecie... jestem przekonany, że można by jakoś lepiej zaznaczyc rocznicę września niż za pomocą nalotu Stukasów. Konia z rzędem temu kto zorientuje się, że chodzi o Wieluń gdyby nie podpis...Wygląda to raczej na medal pamiątkowy za kampanię "39 dla pilotów Ju-87...



Ale przecież ktoś z NBP zaaprobował ten projekt monety.
Wieluń powiadasz, i tak dla 98% naszych rodaków wojna zaczęła się na Westerplatte. Sami nie znamy swojej historii, to się nie ma czemu dziwić.

Marek, fajne kompendium wiedzy o swastyce.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

Marek skopiował chyba całą Ciotkę Wiki....

Z tą aprobatą to masz rację.Całe szczęście że gość nie jest prorosyjski.


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

A no skopiowalem! Moj point jet ze nie mozna sie zawezac do sfastyki faszystowskiej. To ze ktos cos poszkalowal i pobrudzil nie przekresla calej histoji i moim zdaniem nie wolno o tym zapominac!


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

I jeszcze jedno: trupia czaszka z piszczelami byla uzywana jako znak na czapkach SS-manow, a jednak dalej sie jej uzywa. Nie dajmy sie zwarjowac!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

Ano tak to jest Marku...chłop żywemu nie psepuści jak sie taki napatocy nie pożyje se a juści...


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

I tym optymistycznym akcentem...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

He he he ....


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

Tak jest Wojtus! Ja mam w avatarze trupia czaszke a w podpisie swastyke na ogonie sztukasa.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

No właśnie...i jakoś leci no nie...


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

A pewnie!!!! Jak to moj, swietej pamieci staruszek mowil: a zyc trzeba i musi sie!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

Tak jest, człowiek nie wielbłąd pić musi...


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

I lac tez!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

..... zwłaszcza w mordę..


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

No widzisz. Jak zyc to pelna geba! No nie!?


----------



## v2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Z tą aprobatą to masz rację.Całe szczęście że gość nie jest prorosyjski.



Hmmm.... miałby kłopoty bo takich "sukcesów" Ruscy nie zaliczyli...

A swoją drogą drobny element sowiecki jest na tej monecie tyle, że na awersie...ponieważ jak wnoszę koledzy nie mieli okazji go dostrzec więc zamieszczam monętę- medal w całej okazałości...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

O kur....lecą bomby lecą .... faktycznie sirp i mlotek.No nie.... tu jest komplet. A ty narzekasz że swastyka.Przecież to internacjonalna moneta...


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

I to z dwiema sfastykami!


----------



## v2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Jasne i orle nie zapomnieli...dzielni tacy....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

Tak, full wypas.... szkoda że nie napisali z którego StG są te Junkersy.


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

v2 said:


> Jasne i orle nie zapomnieli...dzielni tacy....



Orzelek z korona jest! To mile!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

Ale jakiś taki mały..


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

Ale jest!


----------



## v2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Tak, full wypas.... szkoda że nie napisali z którego StG są te Junkersy.



pewnie... tylko wtedy w miejscu orła możnaby zrobic dziurkę i byłby medal pamiątkowy dla stukapilotów....


----------



## marek (Aug 27, 2009)

Za duza by byla dzurka! Nie ladnie by wygladal.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)

Uhumm...


----------



## v2 (Aug 27, 2009)

marek said:


> Za duza by byla dzurka! Nie ladnie by wygladal.



ale symbolicznie byłby przestrzelony...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## marek (Aug 28, 2009)

Tylko ze wtedy Sztukasy nie mialy jeszcze tych dzalek przeciwpancernych pod skrzydlami, to jak oni by go przestrzelili? Ten medal, znaczy sie.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## spit5 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jak dla mnie mogą tę monetą podarować Merkel i Putinowi na Westerplatte
Ale by się działo


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2009)

A nich Cię...


----------



## v2 (Aug 28, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Jak dla mnie mogą tę monetą podarować Merkel i Putinowi na Westerplatte
> Ale by się działo



10 zł to kawał kasy....nie wiem czy nas stac w dobie kryzysu na takie podarunki...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2009)

Niech dają troche więcej gazu....


----------



## spit5 (Aug 28, 2009)

A co, miejmy gest


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2009)

Ja,ja.....zu gas....


----------



## marek (Aug 30, 2009)

A ja za gestem jestem!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Aug 30, 2009)

marek said:


> A ja za gestem jestem!



ja też... ale Kozakiewicza!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2009)

Mogli by ją próbować zdobyć na Westerplatte....kurcze Merkel miałaby zajęcie na tydzień.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oj Wojtek, nie lubisz Putina
Chłop się zanudzi czekając do 17 września żeby się dołączyć.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2009)

No to niech weźmie neospazminkę.....


----------



## spit5 (Sep 1, 2009)

No co ty.
KGB zadbałoł o poznanie technik relaksacyjnych przez personel.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2009)

Aaaa tak... np. siedzenie na stolku odwróconym do góry nogami. To techinka zapożyczona zapewne z hinduizmu a konkretinie od fakirów. Full relax.


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2009)

Wy tu Panowie o dyrdymałach a tu poważne sprawy na tapecie... czyli "Słuzba Ruchu Lotniczego Sił Zbrojnych RP- czas zmian" Fiszera i Gruszczyńskiego w ostatnim ( 9 ) Lotnictwie. Tzn. ważne dla naszego kolegi... Czytałeś Wojtku?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2009)

Magazyn leży na stole..ale jeszcze nie czytałem.Dzięki za info.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Jaki ruch lotniczy? Zaraz w tej firmie zabraknie kasy na prąd do zasilania radarów
Wojtek, dynamo na pedały masz?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2009)

Zawsze....

A artyluł przeczytałem. To jest to samo o czym juz pisałem tobie Dominiku przy różnych okazjach. Nie da się zastosować większości przepisów cywilnych do wojskowych lotów ze względy na specyfikę wykonywanych zadań.Tym razem zgadzam się z autorami tego artykułu.


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2009)

w sumie to po co radary- wszak technologia "stealtch" współcześnie obowiązuje. Lepszy dobry słuch niż radar, co Wojtek?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2009)

To nie kwestia radaru i słuchu a umiejętności.


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2009)

Wurger said:


> To nie kwestia radaru i słuchu a umiejętności.



czyli poprostu... nosa.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2009)

I tak to też można nazwać...


----------



## marek (Sep 4, 2009)

No to organy nasze mamy posegregowane i nos znalazl swoje naczelne miejsce! Jak zwykle.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2009)

no tak...a co z szarymi komórkami? Na szarym są końcu?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2009)

Nie , na końcu jest zwieracz...


----------



## spit5 (Sep 4, 2009)

Co jest siostry
Lekcja anatomii, czy nowy odcinek Dr House?
A tak przy okazji oto rosyjska wunderwaffe
http://www.joemonster.org/art/11837/Jak_Rosjanom_udalo_sie_wygrac_II_wojne_swiatowa_


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2009)

O ja cie....     

Trzeba to pokazać w sekcji modelarskiej.. Ja pierdziu...


----------



## marek (Sep 7, 2009)

Szare komurki i zwieracze!? Halo! Costu nie gra. Mysle ze powinnismy powrocic do podstaw. Czyli teorja lotow balonowych.
Miejmy nadzieje ze tym optymistycznym akcentem...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2009)

Mareczku ... wszystko gra.Bo jak szare komórki przestają działać to zwieracze puszczają. No i z testu na szczelność - dwa.


----------



## v2 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nie ma to jak kopleksowe, wojskowe, wykształcenie...


----------



## spit5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Bo jak szare komórki przestają działać to zwieracze puszczają.



1 prawo Wurgera


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2009)

spit5 said:


> 1 prawo Wurgera



No właśnie....


----------



## marek (Sep 8, 2009)

A ja sie nie dam wrobic i nie zgadzam sie! I juz! Nasza babcia ma juz 98 i jej szare komorki wysiadly juz dawno. Zwieracze natomiast dzialaja i sie swietnie maja. He, He, He!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2009)

Może się zapiekły...co?


----------



## spit5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Przynieść WD 40? ))


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Nie, nie to trzeba płynu R-3


----------



## spit5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nie R3, a DA-1. Nic co znam nie dorównuje mu w penetracji, no i ten zniewalający zapach.
Aha, mówiąc o penetracji miałem oczywiście na myśli rdzę


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Ja też....  Dlatego wolę R-3 bo nie ma takiego fenomenalnego śmiłowskiego zapachu.


----------



## v2 (Sep 9, 2009)

jako odrdzewiacz najlepsza jest Coca Cola....


----------



## spit5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Do niedawna miałem dostęp do kilkunastu litrów kwasu ortofosforowego. Można było z niego zrobić cysternę coli


----------



## v2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jakbyś miał jeszcze cysternę Żubrówki....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Eee..do Żubrówki wolę sok jabłkowy..


----------



## v2 (Sep 9, 2009)

masz rację- to wersja klasyczna.... a co do coli?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Nie pijam tego roztworu Gumy Arabskiej bo mi podnosi ciśnienie. Już lepiej wypić 100 oktanowe paliwo rakietowe.


----------



## v2 (Sep 9, 2009)

no wiesz, nie każdy pracuje na lotnisku.... Byłeś w Mirosławcu?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2009)

Ostatnio nie...coś ciekawego?


----------



## v2 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Ostatnio nie...coś ciekawego?



piknik był doroczny.... w zeszłym roku zrobiłes mnóstwo zdjęć świetnych


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

Niestety nie zaprosili nas tym razem.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 10, 2009)

Trzeba było latać aparatem po lotnisku jak jakiś paparazzi?
Wystraszyli się, że im jakąś tajemnicę odkryjesz i dostałeś szlaban
Przez imprezę rodzinną też nie mogłem pojechać, ale widziałem zdjęcia kumpla który tam był.
Z ciekawszych rzeczy widziałem na nich czarną suczkę 3UM, Kamana i Anakondę, a policyjny "plemnik" woził AT na "winogrono" na pokazach. Nic po za tym i lotami widokowymi antkiem nie było, sama statyka. Zresztą pogoda tego dnia była wredna.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

No to nic nie straciłem.


----------



## v2 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ale my straciliśmy, że nie byłeś- sesja z ubiegłego roku była imponująca....


----------



## spit5 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wojtek, a kiedy dasz zdjęcia z czerwcowej wystawy?


----------



## imalko (Sep 10, 2009)

Pozdrowienie przyjacielia. 

Sorry for posting to Polish 'speaking corner' in English language (I could write in Slovak or Serbian though, but doubt that would solve communication problems.) Anyway I came across this scans on the internet and just wanted to share them with my fellow forum members from Poland. Hope you will find them interesting...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

v2 said:


> Ale my straciliśmy, że nie byłeś- sesja z ubiegłego roku była imponująca....



No tak tu masz rację. Kurcze ale ja się nie rozerwę. Chyba że granatem na strzelnicy. 




spit5 said:


> Wojtek, a kiedy dasz zdjęcia z czerwcowej wystawy?



Czekam na resztę zdjęć od Piotra. Ale jakoś nie możemy się spotkać i wymienić płyty ze zdjąciami.




imalko said:


> Pozdrowienie przyjacielia.
> 
> Sorry for posting to Polish 'speaking corner' in English language (I could write in Slovak or Serbian though, but doubt that would solve communication problems.) Anyway I came across this scans on the internet and just wanted to share them with my fellow forum members from Poland. Hope you will find them interesting...




Thank you Igor. A very interesting info. Is that your article ?


----------



## imalko (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately not Wojtek. The author and myself just share the same first name.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2009)

That's a pity...


----------



## marek (Sep 16, 2009)

Great articul Imalko thank you!


----------



## v2 (Sep 17, 2009)

No cóż Panowie, smutna rocznica dzisiaj.... jedna z najsmutniejszych w naszej historii jak sądzę. 

Posłuchajcie: Alternatywa - Muzyka w INTERIA.PL - teledyski, koncerty, nowo?ci p?ytowe, dobra muzyka, listy przebojów


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2009)

Tak....zawsze nas kopią od tyłu. I jedni i drudzy.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 17, 2009)

Świeczkę w oknie zapaliliście?
"Heil Sztainbach" Kukiza też jest dobre, ale trochę w innym stylu.


----------



## v2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Tak....zawsze nas kopią od tyłu. I jedni i drudzy.



i jak widac trzeci też... Wujo Barak też nas dzisiaj nieźle kopnął w zadek... inna sprawa, że nadstawiany od jakiegoś czasu.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2009)

A co ja mówiłem pare miesięcy temu?....... nigdy nikt mnie nie słucha...


A propo Co będzie jak sie skrzyżuje sie murzyna z ośmiornicą ?


----------



## v2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wurger said:


> A co ja mówiłem pare miesięcy temu?....... nigdy nikt mnie nie słucha...?



To nas dwóch wtedy było



> A propo Co będzie jak sie skrzyżuje sie murzyna z ośmiornicą ?



???


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2009)

v2 said:


> To nas dwóch wtedy było



Zgadza sie..





v2 said:


> ???



Też nie wiem ,ale na pewno bedzie zaj....cie zbierało bawełnę.


----------



## v2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Też nie wiem ,ale na pewno bedzie zaj....cie zbierało bawełnę.



Tak myślałem, że będzieto coś "ciut" niepoprawne politycznie


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## spit5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Zauważam pewne podobieństwo tarczy i offsetu za F 16.
Wszyscy, a zwłaszcza politykierzy napalili się jak szczerbaty na landryny, a później a tego wyszła jedna wielka kupa. 
Ciekawe kiedy przestaniemy być frajerami, którzy za wizję marchewki będą nadstawiać dupę za kogoś?


----------



## v2 (Sep 18, 2009)

W sprawie offsetu to się nie zgadzam, że wina leży po stonie Amerykanów. Polskie firmy w większości nie były zdolne i nadal nie są zdolne do przyjęcia oferowanych technologii. Ja mam jakiś tam związek z przemysłem, znam sporo przedsiębiorstw i z grubsza wiem na jakim są poziomie. Jak każesz facetowi, który robi drewniane zydle produkować fotele katapultowane ( bo i na tym i na tym się siedzi... ) to na 100% się to nie uda. Oczywiście jak władujesz kasę w stworzenie praktycznie nowej firmy ( bo właściwie to możesz tylko wykorzystać teren a często już pomieszczenia nie, a napewno bez remontu ) szkolenie ludzi, maszyny, sysytemy zarządzania to się uda... Tylko, że technologie z ofsetu miały pomóc w rozwoju a nie w budowie czegoś od podstaw... Jestem przekonany, że wina w ofsetowej zawalance jest w większej części po naszej stronie a nie po amerykanów. Przede wszystkiem musisz umieć powiedzieć co chcesz... a polskie firmy chcą tylko świętego spokoju.
W kwestii tarczy- to górę wzięła chęć dogadania się z ruskimi, ale demokraci to zawsze tak mieli. Potem za kilka lat republikanie będą musieli to po nich naprawaić. I na 100% my nic nie mieliśmy tutaj do gadania. Nie ma się co nadymać- jesteśmy nikim w tej grze.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Dominik, ale ja wcale nie mówiłem że kiepski offset to wina amerykanów. Jak słyszałem jakie były pomysły na offset z naszej strony to włos się jeżył na głowie, np. chlewnie.
Jak nie umiemy wykorzystać okazji do rozwoju gospodarczego kraju, to dajmy spokój z zapisami o offsecie w przetargach. Być może kupilibyśmy te samoloty taniej, a gwarancję i tak dostalibyśmy bez łaski.


----------



## v2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rzeczywiście źle Cię zrozumiałem, ale to wina tego, ze generalnie wokół się słyszy ( zwłaszcza w mediach a i w czasopismach typu "Skrzydlata Polska) jak to Amerykanie nas wykorzystali i jaki interes moglibyśmy zrobic np. z ruskimi...
I tu dygresja: za PRL krążyły po Polsce historie co też byśmy wspaniałego nie zrobili np. w dziedzinie motoryzacji- gdyby nam pozwolili ( w domysle ruscy )...I potem nam pozowlili ( do dzisiaj nam wolno- i co?) Jakby nie fabryki przeniesione z zachodu to do dzisiaj jeździlibysmy zmodernizowaną wersją 126P .

Ale do rzeczy. Polskie firmy kompletnie były niegotowe a co gorsza kompletnie nie wiedziały co powinny chciec. Niestety nie wiedzieli także politycy, którzy chyba do dzisiaj nie mają spójnego planu rozwoju kraju tzw. mapy drogowej. A wg. mnie to oni powinni wymuszac zachowanie firm nawet prywatnych poprzez sterowane zapotrzebowanie ( coś na kształt tego co zaczyna się dziac na studiach wyższych- są kierunki zamawiane i dzieciakom sie płaci za studiowanie ). Zwalenie całości na firmy skończyło się plamą.

Z ofsetu nie powinno sie rezygnowac- trzeba go tylko sprytnie wykorzystac, w końcu to i owo się udało. Szkoda tylko, że nie za wiele w przemysle lotniczym.
pozdrówka,
Dominik


----------



## marek (Sep 19, 2009)

Colera! Znowu nic nie zrozumialem z calej dyskusji. Czy wy musicie zawsze tym szyfrem sie tu porozumiewac!? Co maja ofsety do samolotow!? A z tym ze sie nie liczymy to tez zalezy, bo jak o mieso szlo to sie umielismy postawic!


----------



## v2 (Sep 19, 2009)

w kwestii tarczy to prominentny polski polityk mówi: to wirtualna rzeczywistośc: 
Sikorski: To by?a wirtualna tarcza i wirtualne Iskandery

pytanie brzmi tak: kłamał wtedy kiedy mówił, że ostro zabiega o "tarczę" czy teraz kiedy mówi, że i tak nie było o co walczyc...


----------



## marek (Sep 19, 2009)

Jak znam politykow to klamal i wtedy i teraz


----------



## v2 (Sep 19, 2009)

marek said:


> Jak znam politykow to klamal i wtedy i teraz



Politycy w Finlandii też tak mają?


----------



## spit5 (Sep 19, 2009)

Panowie, wszystko jest w porządku. Przecież wyrazem bliskoznacznym wyrazu "polityk" jest "kłamca"
A wracając do offsetu, nie jestem pewny, ale jak Finowie kupowali Hornety, to skorzystała na tym Nokia.


----------



## v2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Pewnie masz rację z tą Nokią. Tyle tylko, że ludzie z Nokii pewnie wiedzieli co chcą uzyskac od Amerykanów. Przejdź się po polskich firmach i zapytaj czego potrzebują.... dziwnych rzeczy sie dowiesz... w każdym razie na szarym końcu będzie odpowiedż "zaawansowanej technologii"...


----------



## spit5 (Sep 20, 2009)

Pewnie masz rację. 
Ja od początku moją karierę zawodową związałem z budżetówką więc nie wiem czego pragną firmy produkcyjne. Pewnie jak we wszystkich skostniałych strukturach marzą o "świętym spokoju", bo oni wiedzą lepiej czego pragnie klient, a wszelkie propozycje zmian traktują jak "zamach stanu". 
Dla mnie takim przykładem jest radomska fabryka broni. To nie fabryka, tylko montownia. Jak zwracało im się uwagę na kiepską jakość podzespołów i co można zmienić to wzruszali ramionami i mówili że takie części dostają od Niemców, a wszelkie uwagi na temat kiepskiej jakości nie przyjmują do wiadomości. Swoje towary sprzedają tanio, ale za części zamienne to już każą sobie płacić majątek. 
Tak wygląda przetarg po polsku.


----------



## marek (Sep 20, 2009)

Politycy w Sfirlandji klamia dokladnie tak samo jak wszedzie indziej nz Swiecie. Hornety zeczywiscie sie Nokji oplacily a firmy to glownie pieniedzy potrzebuja tak jak i my wszyscy.


----------



## v2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Firmy potrzebują zaówień na produkowane przez siebie dobra. I klientów.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2009)

No tak , tylko trzeba najpierw wiedzieć co sie chce produkować.


----------



## v2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wurger said:


> No tak , tylko trzeba najpierw wiedzieć co sie chce produkować.



Z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że najlepiej opłaca się produkcja tego co klienci chcą kupic.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2009)

Tak to prawda ale czołgi czy samoloty bojowe to nie guziki czy śledzie w puszce....


----------



## v2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sama prawda. Dlatego trzeba takie robic coby sie klienci o nie bili... sprawa prosta chodzi o cos na kształt F-35  a nie biadolic!


----------



## spit5 (Sep 21, 2009)

A pamiętacie ten dowcip o gościu który wynosił w częściach mikser z fabryki "Mesko" w Skarżysku-Kamiennej.
Jak już miał wszystkie części to zaczął go składać. Co złożył to rozkładał, tak kilka razy, w końcu zrezygnował bo co złożył to wychodziła mu wyrzutnia "Strzała"
Tu macie linka do fajnego nagrania. Wróciły wspomnienia, aż się łezka w oku zakręciła

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq_7Z5BjCLc_
A byłbym zapomniał, Wojtek brawo za banner, zwłaszcza za "jedenastkę"


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2009)

Dzięki Romek. 

 A z tego apelu to lejemy w robocie od kilku tygodnii.


----------



## v2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Piękne- to o apelu. Ja pamiętam apel po śmierci Breżniewa... Z tej "okazji" była dzika popijawa i apel wyglądał dosyć podobnie z tym, że d-ca próbował zachować pozory powagi....


----------



## spit5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miałem to szczęście być w armii jak któryś z sekretarzy w Moskwie odszedł był z tego łez padołu. Było bosko, kazali siedzieć na świetlicy i oglądać. Nawet kaprale okazali ludzkie odczucia i nie ścigali za spanie
Wracając do apelu a to znacie?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogL3-pChBJk_
Mnie po wysłuchaniu tego brzuch ze śmiechu rozbolał.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2009)

Widzę że moda na apele w wojsku jest w modzie.


----------



## v2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Widzę że moda na apele w wojsku jest w modzie.



powinieneś jakies aktualności zrzucic do sieci....


----------



## spit5 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pewnie briefingi są śmiertelnie poważne, zwłaszcza dla podwładnych


----------



## v2 (Sep 23, 2009)

O na pewno... tak prosto po wojskowemu prowadzone....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2009)

Dowcipnisie.... Ciekawe jak by wam poszło na brifingu po angielsku.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 24, 2009)

W polskiej armii odprawa po angielsku? Fe!!
Nawet za starej dobrej komuny odprawiało się po naszemu.
A gdybym miał mieć odprawę po angielsku, to robiłbym to samo co teraz jak jestem na szefa wkur...... . czyli udawał że nie wiem o co mu chodzi

Aha, byłbym zapomniał ciekawy film
Wrzuta.pl - SU-22 awaryjne ladowanie


----------



## v2 (Sep 24, 2009)

ciekawie muszą brzmiec po angielsku proste wojskowe słowa... może jakaś próbka?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2009)

Sir I report......


----------



## spit5 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bardzo "kwiecisty" język.
Żadnych "przecinków"? Jak oni mogą funkcjonować?
Oj, przeczuwam zmierzch cywilizacji zachodniej


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes Sir..... .


----------



## spit5 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## marek (Sep 26, 2009)

Ale wy jestescie fajni!


----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Bardzo "kwiecisty" język.
> Żadnych "przecinków"? Jak oni mogą funkcjonować?
> Oj, przeczuwam zmierzch cywilizacji zachodniej



Ten zmierzch to "czerwoni" zapowiadali od dawna ale to im sie zmierzchło....


----------



## marek (Sep 26, 2009)

I znowu zaakcentovaliscie optymistycznie!


----------



## spit5 (Sep 26, 2009)

v2 said:


> Ten zmierzch to "czerwoni" zapowiadali od dawna ale to im sie zmierzchło....



Dominik, oni tylko zmienili barwy,reszta jest taka sama

Marku, staramy się jak możemy

Siedzę sobie i wspominam stare dzieje. Dziś stuknął mi kolejny roczek w kalendarzu


----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Siedzę sobie i wspominam stare dzieje. Dziś stuknął mi kolejny roczek w kalendarzu



No to wszystkie "poważne" tematy precz! Sto lat, a może nawet dwieście! Zdrowia, powodzenia u kobiet i forsy w nadmiarze przez cały ten okres!


----------



## spit5 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dzięki


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Dzięki



Wcześnie wstałeś po imprezie....


----------



## spit5 (Sep 27, 2009)

Szkoda życia na "spanie"


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2009)

Kurcze a mnie nie było na tym piwie... Romek co jest? Chcesz do raportu ...?

Wszystkiego naj naj naj ..... niech się spełni co sobie zamarzysz.


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Kurcze a mnie nie było na tym piwie... Romek co jest? Chcesz do raportu ...?



Za dużo pracujesz Wojtku i imprezy Cię mijają...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2009)

Tym razem byłem w operze z rodziną.... piwa nie mieli.


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Niemożliwe! Co za lokal!!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2009)

Opera Nova w Bydgoszczy.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dzięki Wojtek.
Opera Nova? To ten bunkier w centrum po drodze jak się jedzie z Piły?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2009)

Po prawej stronie nad rzeką.....


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Dzięki Wojtek.
> Opera Nova? To ten bunkier w centrum po drodze jak się jedzie z Piły?



Ciekawe czy równie paskudny jak nowy budynek opery w Krakowie....to taka wariacja na tle hipermarketu skrzyżowanego z biurowcem...i jeszcze piwa nie ma...skandal!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2009)

Nie.... ta w Bydgoszczy to schron typu ciężkiego , też bez piwa.


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2009)

O cholera... poszliście na całośc w Bydgoszczy....faktycznie ciężki kaliber...kilka betoniarni nieźle pożyło... To nasze zbudowano blisko centrum starego miasta kompletnie nie zważając na otaczającą architekturę. I na dodatek kolor- fiolet jakiś jaskrawy... A na dodatek udało się chyba dwukrotnie przekroczyc budżet...wziąc łapówki ( sprawa w sądzie ) itd... A po prostu trzeba było iśc w kierunku dobrych, sprawdzonych wzorców...
Na czym byłeś? Ja w ubiegłym roku miałem okolicznośc ze "Strasznym dworem". Straszne to było ale wykonanie- żałośc mnie do dzisiaj ogarnia jak sobie pomyslę jak to spieprzyli...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2009)

Byłem na Madame Butterfly Pucciniego. Jakośc muzyki na zywo super ...to nie żaden digital sprzęt.Śpiew też niezły tylko kolana mnie bolały bo między rzędami trochę za ciasno.


----------



## v2 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Byłem na Madame Butterfly Pucciniego. Jakośc muzyki na zywo super ...to nie żaden digital sprzęt.Śpiew też niezły tylko kolana mnie bolały bo między rzędami trochę za ciasno.



Mimo wszystko ciesz się, że kolana a nie uszy...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2009)

Gdybym słuchal kolanami to ciekawe czym bym pluł....?????


----------



## spit5 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ło matko, jak w pierwszej chwili przeczytałem, to pomyślałem, że za karę na kolanach słuchałeś
Brak rozpoznania terenu się kłania. Trzeba było wziąć lekcje u fakira. Nóżki za uszy, które odgięte do przodu spowodowałyby lepszy odbiór dźwięku ze sceny


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2009)

Poczekaj aż Cię spotkam to nogi ci z .... powyrywam i se je zamontuję jako nasłuch.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 28, 2009)

Obiecanki cacanki


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2009)

Zboczeniec...


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

Siedzę sobie i wspominam stare dzieje. Dziś stuknął mi kolejny roczek w kalendarzu[/QUOTE]

Spoznione ale szczere. oby ci przybywalo na zdrowie i szczescie!  Z usmiechem na ustach!


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

A opery nie lubie i juz pewnie nigdy nie polubie.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2009)

Nie dziwię się...


----------



## spit5 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Zboczeniec...


Ależ siostro, co na to powie siostra przełożona? Taki język? Fe!!!

Marku, dzięki

Z muzyki poważnej lubię tylko kilka kawałków. Ostatnio mój numero uno to "Adagio for strings". Ten kawałek ilustrował końcowe sceny w filmie "Pluton". Do dziś pamiętam że jak wychodziłem z kina to jakoś gadać mi się nie chciało.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

"zbczeniec" to bardzo ladne polskie slowo, oznacza czlowieka na boku lub boczacego sie. Jakie FE!?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2009)

Nie, nie Mareczku, to jest zboczeniec....


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

To dla mnie za madre Wojtus. Ja nie wien co to znaczy? Moze to jest taki co je za duzo boczku!?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2009)

Z chlebem czy bez...?


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

Mozna bez chleba jak sie kto nie porzyga


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2009)

Właśnie o tym myślałem... no i o sraczce nie wspominam.


----------



## marek (Sep 28, 2009)

Ot co! I tym optymistycznym akcentem...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## spit5 (Sep 29, 2009)

Eee.... Wojtek, na tym znaku A-17 to Ty jesteś ten większy?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

Nie, to ty...  Chyba że wolisz być tym małym.


----------



## v2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Nie, to ty...  Chyba że wolisz być tym małym.



Panowie skończycie jak Polański...


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Wlasnie sie o Polanskiego kluce z Amerykanami na forum


----------



## v2 (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> Wlasnie sie o Polanskiego kluce z Amerykanami na forum



dobrze, że jesteście daleko od siebie...


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Oni mnie tam strasznie linczuja bo ja go bronie i jestem gotow mu przebaczyc.


----------



## v2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mnie się wydaje, że jeśli facet ma jaja to powinien dobrowolnie pod ten sąd sie udac pierwszym rejsowym samolotem. Co najzabawniejsze, to przecież jeszcze przed ucieczka miał zawartą ugodę z sądem i pewnie włos by mu z głowy nie spadł. A tak stał sie banitą na własne zyczenie...


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

no wlasne! Zwlaszcza ze dostal wyrok na 48 dni w wiezieniu, ale podobno ten sedzia co zrobil z nim ten uklad, potem sie wycofal i dla tego on dal noge.


----------



## v2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Bedzie ok jak ze 100% pewnością, że masz racje pozbawisz tego zdania "Zwlaszcza ze dostal wyrok na 48 dni w wiezieniu, ale podobno ten sedzia co zrobil z nim ten uklad, potem sie wycofal i dla tego on dal noge" słowa "podobno"... Wybacz ale inaczej nie brzmi to zbyt wiarygodnie...

Ale co nas to obchodzi? Widziałeś jaka fantastyczna odznaka 2 Pułku Lotniczego z Krakowa jest na Allegro? Warto sie przyjrzec a nawet kupic... ODZNAKA OFICERSKA 2 PU?KU LOTNICZEGO (754805589) - Aukcje internetowe Allegro


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Moze bym nawet kupil ale nie za tyle pieniedzy


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

A te 48 dni to fakt tak pisza w gazetach


----------



## v2 (Sep 29, 2009)

marek said:


> Moze bym nawet kupil ale nie za tyle pieniedzy



Była też tańsza- 1 Pułk 1 PU?K LOTNICZY WARSZAWA (750761077) - Aukcje internetowe Allegro


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Za droga dla mnie!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

Zelazo to fajna rzecz ale obciąża kieszenie.....

Ja mam swoją pułkową odznakę i parę inych ale ta jest tą najważniejszą. Jest dla mnie bezcenna i musiałbym się z ch... na głowy pozamieniac żeby ją sprzedać. To tak jakbym sprzedawał kawałek siebie.

A co do pand P to ch mu w de i kawałek szkła oraz work gruzu żeby nie było luzu...tak się wyśpisz jak sobie pościelisz.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Wojtus Jak To latwo kogos wyslac na galery. Prawda!? Ale za przeproszeniem zrozumic i przebaczyc juz trudniej. Ja nie walcze tylko o pana P ale o lepszy swiat gdzie jest miejsce na przebaczenie a nie tylko na zbrodnie i kare.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

Nie tak Mareczku. Ani ja ani ty nie mamy mu co wybaczać. To jest sparawa tych którzy zostali pokrzywdzeni. Uważam że to jego sprawa a nie nasza. Cały ten zamęt wokół jego osoby jest nie potrzebny. Ale TV nie ma nic innego do roboty więc robią rwetes. Oj piszczały by kółeczk ich taczek zupełnie inaczej .......


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Masz racje Wojtus! Amerykanie tez nie wytrzymali i zamkneli treat. Nie umiel mnie przekonc do zlinczowania pana P


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

Lincz...no przecie to nie murzyn....


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

No wlasnie to tak wygladalo jak vendetta KUKLUX CLANU


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Malo tego po zamknieciu treatu DerAdler wyslal do mnie personalna poczte w ktorej ostrzega mnie personalnie ze jestem od teraz na jego liscie! Smiechu warte.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

Kurcze nie sledziłem tego tematu. Ale bądź ostrożny.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Juz za puzno!


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Teraz mnie pewnie wywala! No to czesc Wojtus!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

No nie spokojnie.Narazie jesteś dalej członkiem tego forum. Jak już to Adler dał Ci tylko ostrzeżenie.
Poczytałem sobie trochę ten temat. Myślę że niepotrzebnie wmieszałeś swoją żonę.Ale jest jak jest.

Jak twój Ju-87?


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

To ona sam sie wmieszala bo nie mogla zniesc tega co czytala. Oni nie umieja widziec nic innegi tylko czubek wlasnego nosa.
Cuantanamo tez pewnie w ich przekonaniu nie bylo. Niewiniatka!


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Ju-87 sobie lezy i czeka na leprze czasy


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

Niestety...i dlatego trzeba postepować z nimi z umiarem.. Co by nie było to w USA takie sprawy jak Polańskiego są surowo traktowane. Najgorsze w tym jest że to jest wina ich własnej kultury. No ale dość otem. Głowa do góry.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Ale mnie ostro wkorwili za przeproszeniem. Jak twoj wurger?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

Zauważyłem Mareczku. ALe weż głęboki oddech i calm down.

Mój maluszk leży w pudełku i czeka na słońce.Ciemno coś ostatnio i niema jak pracować nad Fw190.


----------



## marek (Sep 29, 2009)

Ot i wlasnie Wojus! Trzeba nam traszke wiecej sloneczka w tym zyciu


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2009)

Ano tak.

No to żeś trochę narozrabiał jednak.Ale spokojne.Zobaczymy co powiedzą inni moderatorzy.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 30, 2009)

Czekałem kiedy na naszym podwórku pojawi się sprawa Polańskiego. 
Na pierwszy rzut oka sprawa jest jasna. Facet zabawia się z nielatą, jest pajda. W Polsce też. I nie ma znaczenia, że ona mu przebacza, czy była jej zgoda. Takie przestępstwa są ścigane z urzędu. Do wyjaśnienia jest sprawa jak toczyło się postępowanie wyjaśniające. I tutaj są wątpliwości, gdyż wg prawników Polańskiego nastąpiły błędy proceduralne. Prokuratorzy nie są zainteresowani w odkopaniu tej sprawy bo wyjdzie na jaw ich nierzetelność i stronniczość.Np. teksty że "polaczkowi dla przykładu wlepią maksa".
Istnieje podejrzenie,że sami prawnicy sprowokowali prokuraturę do działania wysyłając skargę na brak działań z jej strony w celu pomyślnego dla Polańskiego zakończenia sprawy. Bo możliwości jego zatrzymania mieli aż nadto. Polański ma dom w Szwajcarii, więc co nie wiedzieli kiedy się tam pojawi? Jest osoba publiczną, informacje gdzie przebywa lub będzie przebywał nie były tajemnicą. 
W całej tej sprawie dziwi mnie tylko zachowanie polityków i ich "moralność Kalego". Przebaczenie, oczywiście rzecz godna pochwały, ale po procesie, w którym zostanie skazany lub uwolniony z zarzutów. Wydaje mi się że stać go na dobrych prawników. Tyle mojego w tej sprawie.

A wracając do pogody, dziś o 7 rano 0,5 st. C


----------



## marek (Sep 30, 2009)

Ja teraz juz sam nie rozumiem oco oni sie tak na mnie zawzieli!? Czy to forum to takie, na ktorym trzeba, tak jak w komunizmie byc zawsze tego samego zdania!? Ja nikomu nie ublizylem i nie nawymyslalem od "stupid". Wszystko co zostalo napisane jest prawda. Moja zona zna osobiscie Iraczke ktora zostala zgwalcona w Bagdodzie, w czasie wojny irackiej, przez dwoch zolnierzy amerykanskich. Ona miala wtedy 17 lat. Teraz mieszka tu w Helsinkach jako uchodziec. Jesli to nie jest forum na ktorym mozna pisac prawde, to ja mam to zeczywiscie w glebokim powazaniu i sam sie moge usunac!!!!


----------



## spit5 (Sep 30, 2009)

A bo widzisz Marek. Ja zawsze uważałem amerykanów za takich rosjan tyle że mówiących po angielsku. Tylko oni mają rację, tylko u nich wszystko jest najlepsze, największe, po prostu super. 
Wiem, być może uogólniam, ale tak uważam. 
Tego wątku o Polańskim nie śledziłem. Zajrzałem tylko, zobaczyłem jakie tam są emocje i dałem sobie spokój.
Ludzie nieznający dokładnie sprawy wydaja werdykt na podstawie tego co im podadzą pismacy, którzy wybiórczo i pod konkretnie ustaloną tezę podają fakty.


----------



## marek (Sep 30, 2009)

Calkowicie sie z toba zgadzam! I na temat amerykanow tez, po tym co sie stalo na forum o Polanskim. Podpisuje sie obiema rekami i recami tez.


----------



## v2 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Zelazo to fajna rzecz ale obciąża kieszenie.....
> 
> Ja mam swoją pułkową odznakę i parę inych ale ta jest tą najważniejszą. Jest dla mnie bezcenna i musiałbym się z ch... na głowy pozamieniac żeby ją sprzedać. To tak jakbym sprzedawał kawałek siebie.



Sądzę Wojtku, że właściciele też by tych odznak nie sprzedali... ale pewnie biedacy dzisiaj nie mają już nic w tej sprawie do powiedzenia... A handlują kolekcjonerzy...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2009)

To fakt. Masz racje.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2009)

No i Marek dostał bana na 30 dni....przykro.


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wurger said:


> No i Marek dostał bana na 30 dni....przykro.



uuuuuuuuu....... żywy dowód na to, że nie warto zadzierać z imperium


----------



## spit5 (Oct 1, 2009)

Za wygłaszanie swoich opinii, czy za naruszenie regulaminu?


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Za wygłaszanie swoich opinii, czy za naruszenie regulaminu?



pewnie za naruszanie regulaminu poprzez wyrażanie swoich niepoprawnych politycznie opinii....


----------



## spit5 (Oct 1, 2009)

A jest gdzieś dostępny regulamin. Wiem że przy rejestracji był do wglądu.
Nie chce mi się wierzyć że chodzi o opinie. Cenzura? 
Może Wojtek powie o co poszło?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright everyone, this is getting stupid.

I might be misunderstanding you because of my limited Polish skills, but I have to clear some things up.

1. marek was not banned because he had a different opinion. *EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO THEIR OWN OPINION*.

2. This forum does not practice censorship.

3. marek was banned because he chose to make personal insults based off of what he considered facts, yet he had no facts to back them up. It had nothing to do with his different opinion about Polasnski. 

4. When someone insults the service of soldiers by claiming that thousands of women are being raped by US soldiers and their allies in Iraq and Afganistan (and this insult is made to a veteran of these conflicts), that will get them banned.

5. He was told to either:
a. Quit with that nonsense because it was insulting.

b. Bring facts to the table that prove he is correct with that very insulting statement by himself.

He refused to do so, and therefore he was removed.

*If anyone has a problem with this, they can bring up to me in a PM...*

If not, I take it this case is now closed.


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2009)

dostało się Markowi.... ale po prawdzie to ja też nie lubię uogólnień...


----------



## spit5 (Oct 1, 2009)

No faktycznie poszedł ostro "po bandzie".


----------



## spit5 (Oct 10, 2009)

Co myślicie o tegorocznym wyborze laureata pokojowej nagrody Nobla? Bo ja


----------



## v2 (Oct 11, 2009)

No cóż dostał chłop Nobla i sam miałby kłopot, żeby odpowiedziec za co... Za dobre chęci likwidacji broni jądrowej? Ale u kogo? W USA? Bo przecież nie w Korei i Iranie...o Pakistanie i Indiach i Chinach nie wspominając... Czyli Europa dała mu nagrodę, za to, że ma w planie unieszkodliwic potencjał obronny USA- przednie... Putin chyba rzeciera oczy ze zdumienia a pił będzie z radości następnych kilka dni. Zresztą prawdopodobnie on dostanie pokojowego Nobla w przyszłym roku...Zresztą już mam uzasadnienie: za nierozpętanie wojny mimo potencjalnych możliwości...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2009)

Kasa to kasa i nie śmierdzi zwłaszcza w takiej ilości.


----------



## spit5 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jeśli tak, to my też możemy liczyć na tę nagrodę. W wojsku byliśmy i to w najgorętszym okresie i też wojny nie rozpętaliśmy
Chyba że Norwedzy to taki naród o pokrętnej logice, że aby komuś dokopać to go trzeba nagrodzić i niech się wstydzi, że nic nie zrobił aby na nią zasłużyć.


----------



## v2 (Oct 11, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Jeśli tak, to my też możemy liczyć na tę nagrodę. W wojsku byliśmy i to w najgorętszym okresie i też wojny nie rozpętaliśmy
> Chyba że Norwedzy to taki naród o pokrętnej logice, że aby komuś dokopać to go trzeba nagrodzić i niech się wstydzi, że nic nie zrobił aby na nią zasłużyć.



Pewnie. Ja to wogóle jestem za jeszcze głębszym rozbrojeniem. Walczę o to, żeby na świecie nie było nie tylko broni nuklearnej ale nawet pocisków karabinowych...Toleruję tylko łuki bez cienciw i strzały bez brzechw...Mam nadzieję, że mnie w przyszłym roku zgłosicie...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2009)

Nie ma sprawy. Ale gdybyś jeszcze przemyślał ten łuk i cienciwę. No bo gdyby tak odwiązać cienciwę z jednej strony tylko to miałbyś wętkę i mógłbyś zdobyć nagradę za Taaaaaaką rybę. Było by jak znalazł na podatek  i na kolację.


----------



## v2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Nie ma sprawy. Ale gdybyś jeszcze przemyślał ten łuk i cienciwę. No bo gdyby tak odwiązać cienciwę z jednej strony tylko to miałbyś wętkę i mógłbyś zdobyć nagradę za Taaaaaaką rybę. Było by jak znalazł na podatek  i na kolację.



Dzięki za ten pomysł z wędką.... ale cała nadzieja w Tobie boś bliżej jezior i pewnie się na tym znasz ( na łowieniu ryb znaczy się ). Jednocześnie chciałem złożyc publiczną deklarację, że ten milion dolców albo podzielę równo pomiędzy siebie i rekomendujących albo ( również współnie ) przeznaczę na zakup jakiegoś "warbirda"...


----------



## spit5 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Nie ma sprawy. Ale gdybyś jeszcze przemyślał ten łuk i cienciwę. No bo gdyby tak odwiązać cienciwę z jednej strony tylko to miałbyś wętkę i mógłbyś zdobyć nagradę za Taaaaaaką rybę. Było by jak znalazł na podatek  i na kolację.



Za wędkę to można dostać nagrodę od ONZ za sposób na likwidację głodu na świecie, a jak jeszcze będzie dużo mówił o pokoju i miłości do dzieci to jest szansa na Miss Świata


----------



## v2 (Oct 11, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Za wędkę to można dostać nagrodę od ONZ za sposób na likwidację głodu na świecie, a jak jeszcze będzie dużo mówił o pokoju i miłości do dzieci to jest szansa na Miss Świata



o miłości do dzieci i "kochających inaczej" też... Dzisiaj w TV widziałem jak się ślinił do jakiejś gejowskiej organizacji...Ale, ale podobno dostanie dubleta- jutro ma miec Nobla z ekonomii...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2009)

Z tymi dziecmi to bym uwazał bo na przykładzie Polańskiego widzimy że się dobrze na tym nie wychodzi.


----------



## spit5 (Oct 11, 2009)

Z ekonomii? Obiecał że kasę przeznaczoną na zbrojenia przekaże na pomoc społeczną?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2009)

Kto, Polański?


----------



## spit5 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nie, Obama.
Wojtuś, świętujesz?
Jeśli tak , to życzę Tobie wszystkiego najlepszego, zdrowia i spokoju na odpraw..., tfu, na briefingach. Resztę to sobie sam dopowiedz bo wiesz najlepiej czego Ci potrzeba


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2009)

Daleko mi do świętowania.Myślę o emeryturze.Chyba już czas ale wolałbym dotrwać do września przyszłego roku.

A za życzonka dziękuję. Przydają się później.


----------



## spit5 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nie daj dziadom satysfakcji. Nie lepiej iść na roczne zwolnienie lekarskie? Zawsze to 2,6% więcej.


----------



## v2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Daleko mi do świętowania.Myślę o emeryturze.Chyba już czas ale wolałbym dotrwać do września przyszłego roku.
> 
> A za życzonka dziękuję. Przydają się później.



Chłopie Ty nie myśl o emeryturze! Nie widzisz co się dzieje? Ojczyzna w potrzebie a Ty na emeryturę? Teraz trzeba zapieprzac panie dziejku...pieniędzy w kasie ZUS-u brak...pożyczac musi na zaspokajanie emeryckich roszczeń... No chyba, że zrezygnujesz przynajmniej z połowy należnych świadczeń...
A tak poważnie- to aż tak jest źle, że myślisz o emeryturze?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2009)

Młodzieniaszkiem już nie jestem a sami wiecie że zgodnie z wiekiem spada zapotrzebowanie na adrenalinę a rośnie popyt na święty spokój.


----------



## spit5 (Oct 12, 2009)

Adrenalina? Aaa... to te zastrzyki co rano dają żeby wstać z łóżka. 
Zgadza się, w pewnym wieku po przejściach z różnymi przełożonymi liczy się zwłaszcza święty spokój.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Adrenalina? Aaa... to te zastrzyki co rano dają żeby wstać z łóżka.




To zależy od etatu...


----------



## spit5 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wiecie co, świat zwariował
The Seoul Times


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2009)

Wali ich już całkiem w dekiel.......


----------



## v2 (Oct 20, 2009)

jakiś koszmar!!!!


----------



## v2 (Oct 23, 2009)

v2 said:


> Ciekawe czy równie paskudny jak nowy budynek opery w Krakowie....to taka wariacja na tle hipermarketu skrzyżowanego z biurowcem...i jeszcze piwa nie ma...skandal!



Ha, nowośc z dzisiaj! Nasza Opera dostała tytuł "Archiszopy" Krakowa...Archi-Szopa 2009: Opera i osiedle Zakrzówek

Wg. mnie taki tytuł powinien zobowiązywac inwestora do przywrócenia miejscu gdzie to stoi pierwotnego wyglądu!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2009)

Fakt....


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gdzież to wszyscy znikliście?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

Ano nigdzie....dom, praca, dom, no i gdzies pomiędzy.....


----------



## spit5 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jezdem, jezdem. 
Ostatnio urządziłem sobie "siłownię" w postaci 10 kubików drewna dębowego do pocięcia i porąbania.
Po tym doświadczeniu przez dwa tygodnie nie głaskałem po głowie córki, bo straciłem wyczucie.
Wojtek proszę o zdjęcie dwóch najlepszych modeli na wystawie Wiesz jakich


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2009)

Nie wiem ????


----------



## spit5 (Dec 14, 2009)

Te dwa "modele" co siedziały na końcu imprezy na kanapie


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2009)

Aha... Tak myślałem. Ale które bo są dwa?


----------



## v2 (Dec 15, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Jezdem, jezdem.
> Ostatnio urządziłem sobie "siłownię" w postaci 10 kubików drewna dębowego do pocięcia i porąbania.
> Po tym doświadczeniu przez dwa tygodnie nie głaskałem po głowie córki, bo straciłem wyczucie.
> Wojtek proszę o zdjęcie dwóch najlepszych modeli na wystawie Wiesz jakich



Drzewo to się rąbie sukcesywnie w czasie mrozów na rozgrzewkę...


----------



## spit5 (Dec 15, 2009)

Dominik, do rozgrzewki to ja używam burbona

Wojtek, to ładniejsze oczywiście. Jak nie wiesz które wybrać to prześlij je emalie do mnie. Urząd kontroli publikacji" wybierze odpowiednie dla linii partii


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2009)

Masz je na płycie.Odebrałeś ją od Andrzeja chociaż?


----------



## spit5 (Dec 15, 2009)

A skąd miałem wiedzieć?
Właśnie zadzwoniłem do Andrzeja, po robocie odbiorę.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2009)

Skleroza...


----------



## v2 (Dec 15, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Dominik, do rozgrzewki to ja używam burbona



to wersja najrozsądniejsza..... ale jakbys zamiast palić drzewem tylko go rabał to niedośc, że byłoby Ci ciepło ale jeszcze na dodatek miałbyś go na dłużej... 



spit5 said:


> Wojtek, to ładniejsze oczywiście. Jak nie wiesz które wybrać to prześlij je emalie do mnie. Urząd kontroli publikacji" wybierze odpowiednie dla linii partii



te najładniejsze to ja też chcę....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## net_sailor (Dec 16, 2009)

v2 said:


> to wersja najrozsądniejsza..... ale jakbys zamiast palić drzewem tylko go rabał to niedośc, że byłoby Ci ciepło ale jeszcze na dodatek miałbyś go na dłużej...



A co za różnica czy do rozgrzewki używa burbona czy drewna w kawałkach? W obu przypadkach byłby jednakowo narąbany


----------



## spit5 (Dec 16, 2009)

net_sailor said:


> A co za różnica czy do rozgrzewki używa burbona czy drewna w kawałkach? W obu przypadkach byłby jednakowo narąbany



Zasadnicza, przy burbonie się nie pocę

Oj Dominik, lepiej nie chciej tej... , raczej tego najładniejszego. W ostatnim poście Wojtka w temacie "Small Model Expo in my city"wszystko się wyjaśni.


----------



## v2 (Dec 16, 2009)

spit5 said:


> Zasadnicza, przy burbonie się nie pocę
> 
> Oj Dominik, lepiej nie chciej tej... , raczej tego najładniejszego. W ostatnim poście Wojtka w temacie "Small Model Expo in my city"wszystko się wyjaśni.



ha, myślałem, że jak rasowi faceci namierzyliście nie tylko modele ale i modelki....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2009)

Daltego Romek woli burbona bo ten kawałek drewna to trzeba by odpowiednio zastrugac i oszlifować.No a potem polerka.
I dopiero wtedy można używać bez pocenia się .


----------



## spit5 (Dec 17, 2009)

A i wtedy nie masz żadnej gwarancji że nie wyjdzie z tego "pasztet" nie laska


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2009)

No właśnie...

Odebrałeś płytkę?


----------



## spit5 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jawohl
Płytka jest w moich łapkach. Pokazałem kumplom zdjęcie z pałowania przy czołgu. Ubaw mieliśmy po pachy, bo jeden służył w ZOMO i nastraszyliśmy go że to dowód i damy znać do IPN
Mam nadzieję, że pokażesz je w galerii.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2009)

ZOMO czy pałowanko?


----------



## spit5 (Dec 18, 2009)

Na zdjęciach jest jedno i drugie.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2009)

Fakt...


----------



## aerofotografik (Dec 18, 2009)

Witaj Bracie z Starego Kraju!

Krzysztof
Aero-Fotografik, LLC
Aero-Fotografik


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2009)

Cześć Krzyś,

Dawno Cię nie czytałem.... Co słychać?


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2009)

aerofotografik said:


> Witaj Bracie z Starego Kraju!
> 
> Krzysztof
> Aero-Fotografik, LLC
> Aero-Fotografik



Witaj Krzysztof,

piękna strona i super zdjęcia- gratulacje!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2009)

Ha ha ha....Świetny siggy ..


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Drodzy koledzy spod biało- czerwonej.... wszystkiego najlepszego z okazj Świąt Bożego Narodzenia.. amnezji od pracy na te kilka dni... spokoju, zdrowia i dużo czasu wolnego przeznaczonego dla naszego forum...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2009)

Wesołych Świat i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku !!!!!!!


----------



## spit5 (Dec 25, 2009)

Życzę Wam spokojnych Świąt, zdrowia i spełnienia marzeń.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

Koledzy , Szczęśliwego Nowego 2010 Roku !!!


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym, 2010 Roku- niech Wam się darzy chłopaki!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

Dzieki.... 

A kartkę dostał ?????


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Dzieki....
> 
> A kartkę dostał ?????



dostał, dostał....piękna bardzo, dziękuję ślicznie....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

No to super  . Myślałem że nasza Poczta też jest trochę behind tak jak the Amerykańska.


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wurger said:


> No to super  . Myślałem że nasza Poczta też jest trochę behind tak jak the Amerykańska.



no dosyc w ostatnich dniach nawalała.... ale w tym przypadku spisała się na medal... Świętujesz w domu?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

Tak...a Ty?


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2009)

mnie też jakoś tak wypadło.... wzniesiemy więc razem toast o północy...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

Tak jest..


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Do Siego Roku !!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

Dosiego ....


----------



## spit5 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cześć
Zasypało Was?
Ja złamałem łopatę do odśnieżania


----------



## v2 (Jan 9, 2010)

U nas na południu luzik.... deszczyk pada, halny wieje....zima chwilowo w odwrocie...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2010)

Nie może to być. Właśnie patrzę przez okno i widzę siwy dym.Dawno takiej zadymki niw widziałem.

Romek do odśnieżania jet potrzebna szufla a nie łopata. Te zawsze się łamią.


----------



## v2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wojtek, przysłałeś to białe świństwo do nas! Ale zadyma od rana!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2010)

No...teraz lepiej. Góry bez śniegu to jak żołnierz bez karabinu....


----------



## spit5 (Jan 10, 2010)

To była specszufla do śniegu, niestety z plastiku. Jutro kupię nową.. A w tej chwili nie pada8)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2010)

Trzeba był kupić taką do węgla... ale chyba idzie na pogodę...


----------



## spit5 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ale jaja. W Pile łatwiej kupisz dragi, niz łopatę do śniegu
Towar na zapisy.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2010)

He he he...to trzeba było brać dragi.Za parę działek to ćpuny odgarneły by ci nawet dach rękoma.


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wurger said:


> He he he...to trzeba było brać dragi.Za parę działek to ćpuny odgarneły by ci nawet dach rękoma.



gut idea


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2010)

Ja, ja, arbeit macht frei....


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2010)

hmmm.... raczej w tej sytuacji "amfa macht frei"


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2010)

A jak ja powiedziałem ?????


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2010)

A tak na marginesie... dużo Wam tego białego szaleństwa spadło na głowy?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2010)

Jak to drzewiej bywało..full...ale teraz topi się powoli.


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Do roboty, jak rozumiem, posuwasz na biegówkach...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2010)

Eee nie.. przy moich stopach to nie potrzebuję nawet rakiet śnieżnych...


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2010)

żeby tylko ktoś Twoich śladów nie wziął za trop Yeti....ostatnio modne jest znajdowanie a to pumy a to niedźwiedzia...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2010)

Spoko moje są tak charakterystyczne że wszyscy je omijają z daleka.

BTW. Nie miałeś dzisiaj ostrzeżenia od antywirusa kiedy sie logowałeś na forum?


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Owszem, coś się działo w tej kwestii ale jeszcze przedpołudniem...Ja używam NOD-a i meldował jakieś świństwo ale potem więcej ostrzeżeń nie było. Masz jakies problemy?

PS. Wiesz jak to jest z rozpoznawaniem celów- najpierw strzelaj a potem patrz do kogo... mogą Cie uśpic a dopiero potem sprawdzac kto jest ofiarą...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2010)

Uśpić...byle nie Pavulonem..

Co do problemu ja go nie mam natomiast ma forum. Wygląda na to że jakieś draństwo siedzi gdzieś bo prawie wszyscy mieli ostrzeżenia.Mój Antyvir co prawda nic nie ostrzega ale IE zbiesił mi się trzy razy.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 14, 2010)

Zmień przeglądarkę. Ja już zapomniałem jak pracuje się na wyrobie małomientkiego.
W Pile nie ma tyle środka usypiającego żeby uśpić Wojtka 
Może hulać do woli i straszyć staruszki


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2010)

Tak ale tylko z tobą Romek i nad rzeką koło twojego arbeitstellung .


----------



## spit5 (Jan 14, 2010)

Jawohl
To jest dobre miejsce, niektórzy mówią na niego zamek krzyżacki. A staruszki przy ucieczce do wyboru wąska kładka, lub wpław. To MUSI pięknie wyglądać.


----------



## v2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Tak ale tylko z tobą Romek i nad rzeką koło twojego arbeitstellung .



straszenie staruszek to jakaś wyjątkowo perwersyjna rozrywka...jeszcze małolaty to bym rozumiał, ale staruszki?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Jawohl
> To jest dobre miejsce, niektórzy mówią na niego zamek krzyżacki. A staruszki przy ucieczce do wyboru wąska kładka, lub wpław. To MUSI pięknie wyglądać.



A pomyśl co by to było gdyby to była Wołga..... 





v2 said:


> straszenie staruszek to jakaś wyjątkowo perwersyjna rozrywka...jeszcze małolaty to bym rozumiał, ale staruszki?



Małolaty.... no co ty. Szybkie to jak kozy w Awganie. A widziałeś kiedy jak śmiga postraszona siedemdziesięciolatka?. To jest dopiero widok... No i gonić nie trzeba no bo i po co. To jak hunting jeść nie trzeba a strzelić można.


----------



## v2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Małolaty.... no co ty. Szybkie to jak kozy w Awganie. A widziałeś kiedy jak śmiga postraszona siedemdziesięciolatka?. To jest dopiero widok... No i gonić nie trzeba no bo i po co. To jak hunting jeść nie trzeba a strzelić można.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooo tak, tak. Grunt to mieć z tego frajdę


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2010)

No....


----------



## spit5 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sie ktoś pisze na wycieczkę?
Wybierz si? na rejs z piratami! - Joe Monster


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## spit5 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kurna u mnie właśnie zaczął padać śnieg
Dopiero co odśnieżyłem chodnik i podjazd.
A jak u was?


----------



## v2 (Feb 10, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Kurna u mnie właśnie zaczął padać śnieg
> Dopiero co odśnieżyłem chodnik i podjazd.
> A jak u was?



a u nas lato... w planach


----------



## spit5 (Feb 11, 2010)

v2 said:


> a u nas lato... w planach



Optymista


----------



## v2 (Feb 11, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Optymista



wczorajszy... teraz sypie jak cholera.... Wojtek nie ma jakichś przecieków od speców z meteo kiedy to się skończy? Swoją drogą byłem w Bydgoszczy w poniedziałek i jestem pod wrażeniem tamtejszych zasp... to u nas na południu luzik....


----------



## spit5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sprawdź Metar z EPKK, albo tutaj Airport BALICE


----------



## v2 (Feb 11, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Sprawdź Metar z EPKK, albo tutaj Airport BALICE



to jest proste rozwiązanie... chodziło mi o informacje nieoficjalne...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2010)

Nieoficjalnie mogę powiedzieć że Meteorologia w rzedzie nauk tajemnych jest druga po wróżbiarstwie...


----------



## v2 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Nieoficjalnie mogę powiedzieć że Meteorologia w rzedzie nauk tajemnych jest druga po wróżbiarstwie...




hmmmm.... a wróżą jakąś wiosnę?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2010)

Na wiosnę ..tak...


----------



## spit5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Odpowiedź godna gościa z kancelarii tajnej, lub tfu... polityka


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## spit5 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wojtek dziękuję za reklamę w temacie o wystawie. komentarze mile łechczą moją próżną duszę

Znalazłem coś ciekawego
Kulisy ?mierci pilota Dywizjonu 303 - Konflikty - Facet w INTERIA.PL - seks, forma, styl, erotyka
i to
Jak Polak Gestapo przechytrzy?... - Konflikty - Facet w INTERIA.PL - seks, forma, styl, erotyka

Podobno w czasie Bitwy o Anglię Galland zestrzelił samolot należący do 303 dywizjonu. Macie może jakieś informacje o tym fakcie?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2010)

Nie ma problemu Romek. Twój Mossie wygląda naprawde świetnie.

Dzieki za te linki. Ale jakoś nie obiło mi się o uszy żeby Galand miał zestrzelić którąś z maszyn Kościuszkowskiego dywizjonu.

Ale to istoria sierżanta Stefana Wójtowicza jest bardzo interesująca.Pamiętam że mowiło się o jego walce z liczebnie silniejszymi Niemcami ale bez konkretów.Teraz obraz tamtej walki jest jaśnieszy. Dzięki Romek.


----------



## Red Baron (Mar 10, 2010)

Jestem na forum od niedawna a lotnictwo jest mim nowym hobby dzieki za Wasze posty sa kopalnia wiedzy dla mnie poczatkujacego.Bede zagladal czesciej pozdrowienia z Toronto. Red Baron.


----------



## spit5 (Mar 12, 2010)

Witaj na forum


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2010)

Witamy serdecznie !!!!


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Pewnie, że witamy! Nawet bardzo serdecznie!


----------



## spit5 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Baronie* tylko się nie dziw jakie czasami pierdoły tu opowiadamy, ale to jest najlepszy sposób by odreagować( ja do mojego firmowego psychologa to nawet pod bronią nie pójdę)
A starość też ma swoje prawa.

Cholera, u mnie znowu pada śnieg


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2010)

spit5 said:


> *Baronie* ja do mojego firmowego psychologa to nawet pod bronią nie pójdę:



Spróbuj z Bronią się wybrac....



spit5 said:


> Cholera, u mnie znowu pada śnieg



a u mnie chwila przerwy- sypało wczoraj i ma sypac jutro- dzisiaj jest czas na odśnieżenie...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2010)

Ja to nawet swojego nigdy nie widziałem. Jest nieuchwytny jak Zorro. Albo taki szybki...jak kozy w Afganie.


----------



## spit5 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Ja to nawet swojego nigdy nie widziałem. Jest nieuchwytny jak Zorro. Albo taki szybki...jak kozy w Afganie.



Eee tam zaraz szybki. Dobrze się ukrywa, pewnie ma coś wspólnego z WSI.

Dominik z żadną Bronią... Wtedy to bym miał walizy na progu i bilet w jedną stronę do Egiptu jak Prezes pewnej partii


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2010)

Ale mógłbyś sobie postrzelać przynajniej.


----------



## v2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Brak mi słów Panowie. Polityków można lubic lub nie, mozna miec o nich takie czy inne zdanie...ale w takiej chwili kiedy odchodzą są tylko ludźmi... naszymi bliźnimi... Czuję niewyobrażalny żal...i to miejsce jakże symboliczne dla nas Polaków. Kolejna polska tragedia. 
CZEŚC ICH PAMIĘCI!


----------



## spit5 (Apr 10, 2010)

Masz rację Dominik. 
Nie jestem fanem braci, ale to jest tragedia czysto ludzka, więc nie wiem jakim trzeba być potworem aby się z tej tragedii cieszyć. Rozmawiałem z Wojtkiem o komentarzach w necie, to brakuje słów na głupotę jaką prezentują niektóre komentarze.
Niech spoczywają w pokoju.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2010)

Zgadzam się z wami calkowicie. Niech odpoczywaja w pokoju.


----------



## marshall (Apr 10, 2010)

Brak słów...


----------



## spit5 (Apr 28, 2010)

Obiecałem sobie że nie będę komentował przypuszczeń i hipotez na temat katastrofy w Smoleńsku, ale to co się wyprawia w tak zwanych "mediach" to przekroczyło moją granicę tolerancji na głupotę pismaków i innych nawiedzonych "fachowców" od lotnictwa. Gdzie odpowiedzialność za wypowiedziane i napisane słowa. Przecież oni kształtują opinię publiczną. Na podstawie ich wypocin ludzie takie niestworzone historie wymyślają. Gdzie odpowiedzialność za słowo. Nawet wolność słowa w dziennikarstwie ma chyba jakieś granice.
A może jednak się mylę


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2010)

Dlatego trzeba oglądać video bo telewizja kłamie.


----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Gdzie odpowiedzialność za wypowiedziane i napisane słowa. Przecież oni kształtują opinię publiczną. Na podstawie ich wypocin ludzie takie niestworzone historie wymyślają. Gdzie odpowiedzialność za słowo. Nawet wolność słowa w dziennikarstwie ma chyba jakieś granice.
> A może jednak się mylę



Odpowiedzialnośc- a co to takiego? I jeszcze za słowa- no wiesz! Przecież najważniejsza jest sprzedawalnośc, oglądalnośc, służalczośc...Odpowiedzialnośc jest baaaaardzo daleko w tej kolejce.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2010)

Niestety muszę się z tym zgodzic.


----------



## spit5 (Apr 29, 2010)

Cholera, a miałem nadzieję ....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2010)

Zaprawdę powiadam wam....porzućcie płonną nadzieję.


----------



## v2 (Apr 29, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Cholera, a miałem nadzieję ....



Nadzieję to mają szesnastolatki na dobre zamążpójście...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## spit5 (May 2, 2010)

v2 said:


> Nadzieję to mają szesnastolatki na dobre zamążpójście...



To się nazywa zbytnie samozadowolenie lub brak samokrytyki.
Wracam do grila 
Zdrówko


----------



## v2 (May 3, 2010)

spit5 said:


> To się nazywa zbytnie samozadowolenie lub brak samokrytyki.
> Wracam do grila
> Zdrówko



Zazdroszczę grila, u nas leje 3 dzień... brrr


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2010)

Nie przejmuj się. Dzisiaj zaczęło padać i tutaj.....i grill zgasł.


----------



## spit5 (May 3, 2010)

Wczoraj zdążyłem z grillem. 
Wojtek nie bój się, nadzieja umiera ostatnia. Jeszcze się nawdychasz dymu z grilla i przepłuczesz gardło złocistym napojem


----------



## v2 (May 3, 2010)

Polecam to:
Benedicite.pl, produkty klasztorne, produkty zakonne : Piwo klasztorne Opata
ma w sobie prawdziwy chmiel- coś co nie występuje już w "normalnych" piwach.


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2010)

Extra...dzięki.


----------



## v2 (May 5, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Extra...dzięki.



Mówisz - masz! Jutro zamelduje się u Ciebie umyślny z przesyłką.... Smacznego!


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2010)

O rany..... Dziękuję Ci bardzo.ALe naprawdę nie musiałeś.


----------



## spit5 (May 9, 2010)

Hej Wojtek., jest już 10 maja a tu nic, żadnego sprawozdania z degustacji?
Gdzie te "kwieciste"opisy aromatu i smaku? Wstyd!
A tak przy okazji. Śpicie? 
Bo ja siedzę w firmie i się nudzę. 
Dobrze że do netu jest dostęp.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2010)

Sen to dobra rzecz Romek.Jak się pracuje po 27h to nie ma się czasu i nie ma chęci na nic.


----------



## v2 (May 11, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Sen to dobra rzecz Romek.Jak się pracuje po 27h to nie ma się czasu i nie ma chęci na nic.



I nic się nie zdrzemniesz na tej warcie???


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2010)

No nie...


----------



## spit5 (May 13, 2010)

Ooo sen, fajna sprawa, ale się nie da. Trzeba ogrów pilnować.
Dzisiaj znowu nocka


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2010)

Coś dla Was, panowie:
Niezalezna.pl


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2010)

Dzięki.


----------



## spit5 (May 21, 2010)

Sama prawda.
Jak się chcesz pozbyć ludzi to "puszczasz bąki" tego typu. U mnie to jest na porządku dziennym. Ja w zasadzie już pożegnałem się z 6 miesięczną odprawą. Nie wierzę ze uda się mi ją dostać na odejście.
Te palanty( nie boję się tego słowa użyć) robią wszystko żeby całą mundurówkę rozpieprzyć. 
Tylko jak przyjdą kłopoty to się nagle tym dupkom otworzą oczy. Ale to już będzie za późno.
Mam tą wątpliwa przyjemność widzieć jaki narybek przychodzi. TRAGEDIA. Dla nich mundur to nie służba, ale zwykła praca. Z drugiej strony jak z nimi rozmawiam to mi ich żal, maja takie nierealne spojrzenie na służbę. Czeka ich jeszcze szok zderzenia z real world.
Szkoda że pismaki nie napisali że roczne świadczenie w wysokości ostatniej pensji to dostajesz po 30 latach pracy, a po 15 latach służby to emerytury dostaniesz 40% ostatniej pensji. 
Taki to luksus jest w mundurówce. Ale na taką manipulacje musi być przyzwolenie z" góry".
No dobra dosyć tego biadolenia weekend mamy


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2010)

Słusznie Romek. Niestety sygnały nie są pocieszajace.


----------



## v2 (May 22, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Sama prawda.
> Jak się chcesz pozbyć ludzi to "puszczasz bąki" tego typu. U mnie to jest na porządku dziennym. Ja w zasadzie już pożegnałem się z 6 miesięczną odprawą. Nie wierzę ze uda się mi ją dostać na odejście.
> Te palanty( nie boję się tego słowa użyć) robią wszystko żeby całą mundurówkę rozpieprzyć.
> Tylko jak przyjdą kłopoty to się nagle tym dupkom otworzą oczy. Ale to już będzie za późno.
> ...



Ktoś tych palantów wybrał.... Psycholog/pacyfista Klich ministrem obrony- czy może byc cos śmieszniejszego?


----------



## spit5 (May 22, 2010)

No, był wicepremier z wyrokiem.
Wiecie jaką ma nową ksywkę?
Panda.
Pan da głos na mnie.


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2010)




----------



## spit5 (May 23, 2010)

Cz?owiek rodzi si? m?dry, a pó?niej g?upieje przed TV - Informacje w Interia360.pl - wiadomo?ci, dziennikarstwo obywatelskie
Daje do myślenia.
Ciekawe komu na tym zależy?


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2010)

Eee....nie. Poziom inteligencji na planecie jest stały , zmienia się tylko liczba ludności.


----------



## spit5 (May 23, 2010)

Czyli im więcej ludzi tym inteligencji jest mniej?


----------



## v2 (May 23, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Czyli im więcej ludzi tym inteligencji jest mniej?



Czyli jednak są jeszcze na planecie jednostki umiejące czytac ze zrozumieniem i wyciągające wnioski...


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Czyli im więcej ludzi tym inteligencji jest mniej?



No Romek..poziom inteligencji jest stały więc kazdy następny gośc nie powoduje jego wzrostu.


----------



## spit5 (May 23, 2010)

Miałem na myśli to , że im więcej ludzi to tym mniej inteligencji u jednego człowieka.
Statystyka to naprawdę "królowa nauk". 

Czyli prawdziwa jest teza, że w kupie siła(niekoniecznie umysłowa)


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2010)

No to zgodnie z twoim założeniem musielibyśmy głupieć.....


----------



## spit5 (May 24, 2010)

Wurger said:


> No to zgodnie z twoim założeniem musielibyśmy głupieć.....


 No to odpowiedz mi po co siedzisz jeszcze w firmie


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2010)

Bo ja jestem stary stachanowiec.....


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2010)

No to mamy stenogramy. Jakie są Wasze opinie? Wojtku, Ty jesteś u źródeł wiedzy....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2010)

Papier przyjmie wszystko.... Ja potrzebuję posłuchać nagrań z korespondencji radiowej.


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Papier przyjmie wszystko.... Ja potrzebuję posłuchać nagrań z korespondencji radiowej.



Tak.... pewnie jeszcze z nasłuchu prowadzonego przez Amerykanów.... Ale oczywiście masz rację. W zapisie "papierowym" brakuje emocji... W końcu jak ktoś postanawia popełnic samobójstwo to powinien chociaż trochę okazac emocje...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2010)

Tak Amerykanów na Księżycu... Z tym samobójstwem to bym jeszcze poczekał. Spec Pułk to nie eskadra Kamikaze.


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Tak Amerykanów na Księżycu... Z tym samobójstwem to bym jeszcze poczekał. Spec Pułk to nie eskadra Kamikaze.



No właśnie.... też mi się dziwnym to wydaje bo zadne z nich wcześniej ( czyli kilkanaście sekund przed tragicznym finałem ) nie zdradzał myśli samobójczych. No niechby jeszcze jakieś Allach Akbar.... A tu nic... No więc co, u licha, się im przydarzyło???


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2010)

Myślę że to czaski błąd. Tylko gdzie....


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Myślę że to czaski błąd. Tylko gdzie....



i czyj... A może widzieli ziemię? Do któregos momentu- za spokojni byli żeby coś hiper nie grało... Widziałeś te obrazki nałożonej ścieżki schodzenia- ich toru lotu i rzeźby terenu?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2010)

Tak widziałem... ale to za mało żeby stwierdzić czyj błąd. Telewizja faszeruje nas komputerowymi symulacjami is rozmowami w kabine. A gdzie jest zapis komend kontrolera na wieży ?.....? Co nas obchodzi w ktorej minucie kto co powiedział. Ważna jest odległość do pasa a nie czas. Bo z tym wiążą sie odpowiednie parametry zniżania itd...A jesli nie ma podawania odległości z wieży...to jak Ruski go prowadził skoro go nie widział na radarze ? Skąd wiedzał że samolot jest na kursie lądowania? A to by znaczyło że lądowanie było naprawdę .... na ślepo.


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Tak widziałem... ale to za mało żeby stwierdzić czyj błąd. Telewizja faszeruje nas komputerowymi symulacjami is rozmowami w kabine. A gdzie jest zapis komend kontrolera na wieży ?.....? Co nas obchodzi w ktorej minucie kto co powiedział. Ważna jest odległość do pasa a nie czas. Bo z tym wiążą sie odpowiednie parametry zniżania itd...A jesli nie ma podawania odległości z wieży...to jak Ruski go prowadził skoro go nie widział na radarze ? Skąd wiedzał że samolot jest na kursie lądowania? A to by znaczyło że lądowanie było naprawdę .... na ślepo.



Wiesz, że mam to samo wrażenie. Ktoś rzucił nam pudełko z puzzlami i kazał sie bawic. Nie powiedział oczywiście, że puzzle nie są wszystkie a na dodatek pomieszane z kilku zestawów... I zabawa trwa. Za cholerę nie udaje sie ułożyc obrazka a koleś który dał nam zabawkę ma uryk po pachy... Pytanie po co? 

W każdym razie to co powiedziałes jest bardzo celną uwagą- mam wrażenie, że prawie nikt nie zrócił uwagi. Przecież lądowanie miało nie byc- to było TYLKO podejście...
Ha. Ktonam dał te puzzle.....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2010)

v2 said:


> ... Pytanie po co?



Żeby, jak to mówią W Gwiezdnych Wrotach. zabezpieczyć perymetr..... 





v2 said:


> Przecież lądowanie miało nie byc- to było TYLKO podejście...



Co nie zwalnia kontrolera oraz pilota od zachowania czujności rewolucyjnej....itd.


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Co nie zwalnia kontrolera oraz pilota od zachowania czujności rewolucyjnej....itd.



No rewolucyjnej to szczególnie kontrolera... 

Czujnośc to chyba zachowują wszyscy- teraz.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2010)

A tak, tak .. bo idzie o koryto.


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## spit5 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cześć Panowie
Widzę że ostro dyskutujecie. Ja w tym natłoku wyrywkowych informacji już się pogubiłem wysłuchałem tylko 
rozmowy Klicha z Fiszerem ( ostatnie 10 min) i to jest ciekawe.
http://www.polskieradio.pl/_files/20081026173419/2010052601275789.mp3


----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Cześć Panowie
> Widzę że ostro dyskutujecie. Ja w tym natłoku wyrywkowych informacji już się pogubiłem wysłuchałem tylko
> rozmowy Klicha z Fiszerem ( ostatnie 10 min) i to jest ciekawe.
> http://www.polskieradio.pl/_files/20081026173419/2010052601275789.mp3



Gdzie tam ostro. Myśałem, że Wojtek coś podsłuchał...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2010)

Tajemnica wojskowa panowie. Jeszcze nie jestem na emeryturze jak pan Fiszer.


----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Może i dobrze....milczenie jest wszak złotem...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2010)

Fakt...


----------



## spit5 (Jun 10, 2010)

A teraz jak mawiali w moim ulubionym Monthy Pyth "A teraz coś z innej beczki"

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qUEiYWkDt0_
Ciekawe czemu jakiś polski zespół tego nie wymyślił. Szwedzi musieli to zrobić za nas.


----------



## v2 (Jun 10, 2010)

spit5 said:


> A teraz jak mawiali w moim ulubionym Monthy Pyth "A teraz coś z innej beczki"
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qUEiYWkDt0_
> Ciekawe czemu jakiś polski zespół tego nie wymyślił. Szwedzi musieli to zrobić za nas.




A kto niby miałby to zrobic? Doda?


----------



## v2 (Jun 10, 2010)

Coście tam w tej Budgoszczy narozrabiali ? 
Rz?dowy samolot l?dowa?... bez kontrolerów - Wydarzenia - Dziennik.pl


----------



## spit5 (Jun 10, 2010)

v2 said:


> A kto niby miałby to zrobic? Doda?


No chyba masz rację


----------



## v2 (Jun 10, 2010)

spit5 said:


> No chyba masz rację



Zresztą Szwedzi coś nam są winni za potop...


----------



## spit5 (Jun 11, 2010)

wybudowali mi w poznaniu sklep IKEA i znowu muszę płacić


----------



## v2 (Jun 11, 2010)

spit5 said:


> wybudowali mi w poznaniu sklep IKEA i znowu muszę płacić



Nic się nie martw- kiedyś ich wreszcie pogonimy a sklep zostanie...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2010)

Co do Dody to nie jestem pewny czy jej edukacja obejmowała Drugą Wojnę Światową. W bajkach o Kenie i Barbie nie ma o tym mowy.

A co do lotniska w Budgoszczy.To nie jest już lotnisko wojskowe.Wojskowi pracują 24h na dobę. Cywilne służby to już inna sprawa.


----------



## v2 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Co do Dody to nie jestem pewny czy jej edukacja obejmowała Drugą Wojnę Światową. W bajkach o Kenie i Barbie nie ma o tym mowy.
> 
> A co do lotniska w Budgoszczy.To nie jest już lotnisko wojskowe.Wojskowi pracują 24h na dobę. Cywilne służby to już inna sprawa.



No a ja myślałem, że przyspaliście gdzieś w kąciku zamiast Radka ma ziemię sprowadzac....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## spit5 (Jun 11, 2010)

IKEA sklep szwedzki, towar made in China, a ja tam nie mam nic do rewolucji kulturalnej wujka Mao
Radek to powinien sobie sprawić wodnosamolot bo blisko domu ma stawy.
A tak w ogóle to Radek kocha wojsko, pamiętacie jak się popłakał jak odchodził z MON-u


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2010)

Teraz to ja sie popłaczę....


----------



## spit5 (Jun 11, 2010)

Odchodzisz?
Eeee nie chyba ze śmiechu
No bo kto będzie kłócił się z cywilnymi kontrolerami


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Eeee nie chyba ze śmiechu



No właśnie z tego...


----------



## timor (Jun 16, 2010)

Hej ! Jest polski kącik !
No... to aby zwiększyc polskie szeregi tutaj ( ale zdecydowanie obniżyc grupowa inteligencję - przynajmniej te modelarską) zameldowuję się. Mam na imię Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2010)

Wojtek pozdrawia Wojtka.....  

Co słychać w Kanadzie pachnącej żywicą?


----------



## timor (Jun 16, 2010)

Pozdrowienia.
Pachnialo, ale za czasow A.Fidlera. Teraz by trzeba daleko na polnoc jechac, a ja mieszkam na samym brzezku tego kraju, w Toronto. Co sie dzieje ? Niewiele, "wychodzimy z recesji", "juz widac swiatlo w tunelu". Choc z tym wychodzeniem... Nasz wlasny rzad pchnal nas w plechy na miliard. Bo bedziemy mieli w miescie G20, wiec potrzebowali na bezpieczenstwo. Tak sie nas boja. Przepraszam za "literki" ale w pracy nie moge zmienic klawiatury.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2010)

A.F miał zwidy po ziołach , które wypalał z miejscowymi. Ale drzew szkoda.To fakt.
Dawno w Kandzie i Torronto?

BTW Co do literek to wszystko jest OK. Sparawa jest jasna.Praca to praca.


----------



## timor (Jun 16, 2010)

No tak, z Fidlerem to roznie moglo byc. Siedze tutaj juz 20 lat i pewnie tak juz zostanie.


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2010)

timor said:


> No tak, z Fidlerem to roznie moglo byc. Siedze tutaj juz 20 lat i pewnie tak juz zostanie.



Pozdrowienia z Krakowa! cholernie fajnie, że się nam szeregi powiększają!


----------



## spit5 (Jun 17, 2010)

Cześć 


timor said:


> "juz widac swiatlo w tunelu". .


Uuuucieeeekajjjjj...... TO POCIĄG!!!! 

Piszesz że modelujesz, to fajnie.
A o zbiorową modelarską inteligencję się nie martw, my z Wojtkiem skutecznie ją obniżyliśmy


----------



## timor (Jun 17, 2010)

spit5 said:


> A o zbiorową modelarską inteligencję się nie martw, my z Wojtkiem skutecznie ją obniżyliśmy


He he...! Jeszcze mnie nie znacie. Modeluję ? Yeah... próbuję. Jeszcze daleka droga. Mam nadzieję, że będę mógł coś uszczknąć z tej Waszej, nawet obniżonej, inteligencji modelarskiej.


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2010)

timor said:


> He he...! Jeszcze mnie nie znacie. Modeluję ? Yeah... próbuję. Jeszcze daleka droga. Mam nadzieję, że będę mógł coś uszczknąć z tej Waszej, nawet obniżonej, inteligencji modelarskiej.



Za to mają podwyższoną sprawnośc manualną....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2010)

20 lat to szmat czasu Wojtek. Co Cie zaprowadziło do Kanady..pogoń za chlebem?

Co do modelowania to powiedz co robisz...może pomożemy jakoś.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 17, 2010)

No chętnie byśmy zobaczyli twoje modele. 
Pytałeś się o model spita Mk.XII w 1/72, to miałem kiedyś( a może i jeszcze mam) short runa rodem z PL, ale to model dla masochistów. Roboty przy nim sporo, a końcowy efekt niepewny. Lepiej sprawić sobie spita Mk.V Revella, przerobić okapotowanie silnika i dać ster kierunku od późnej dziewiątki. 

A tak w ogóle to mamy nadzieję, że trochę pogadamy sobie. W czwórkę będzie jeszcze fajniej.
Kiedyś był jeszcze Marek, ale ucichł. Szkoda. Jak nas czyta to pozdrawiam go serdecznie


----------



## timor (Jun 18, 2010)

Wyjazd do Kanady ? Przypadek. Moje plany sięgały tylko Reichu. Ale w '88 atmosfera tam była nieszczególna, Niemcy byli bardzo nerwowi, politycy otwarcie mówili o pozbyciu się obcokrajowców w obliczu już wtedy pewnej reunifikacji, ludzie zaczynali być wrodzy w stosunku do emigrantów. Trzeba było się ruszać, szczególnie, że miałem status azylanta. Do Polski nie chciałem, nadarzyła się okazja i wraz z żoną wylądowaliśmy w Kanadzie. Raczej po przygodę niż za chlebem. Generalnie jest ciekawie poznawać once kraje z bliska. Z bardzo bliska. Kiedyś może Wam wyłuszczę moją opinię na temat tego kontynentu zza oceanu.
Co do moelarstwa. Od razu sklaryfikujmy pewną sprawę. Ja robię (składam) modele samolotów, Wy modelujecie. Robię to, gdyż lubię coś tam dłubać rękoma, nawet jeśli mi to szczególnie nie wychodzi. Metoda na relax. Dlaczego modele ? Z powodu pewnego zainteresowania historią militarną generalnie i jej wpływem na ksztaltowanie się naszej cywilizacjii.
Co do modeli, to pokażę, jak zrobię coś (z mam nadzieję pomocą Waszych porad) z czego się nie wyśmiejecie. Do tej pory nie byłem zainteresowany modyfikacjami czy dokładnością historyczną, moim celem było po prostu zrobienie typu z danego teatru operacji. Aktualnie artykuły pana Ziobro zniechęcały mnie do bardziej ambitnej roboty. Poprzeczkę ustawił bardzo wysoko z wyraźnym (jak dla mnie) tonem dezaprobaty dla wszystkiego poniżej, a ja nie maogę spędzać 8 godzin dziennie na modelarkę (obsesji jeszcze nie mam i lubię odmiany. Jestem także zainteresowany fotografią, ale tą klasyczną, z filmem, ciemnią i chemikaliami.)
Yeah.. Myślę, że mówimy o tym samym zestawie spita MK.XII. Nie wiedziałem że jest to PL produkcja. Mam jeszcze z tej samej serii mustanga I. Moje pudełka firmuje Mały Modelarz, (wstyd). Mój plan z tym modelem byłby taki, by wykorzystać kadłub, skrzydła i ogon, a dokupić spita V Italiere (?) dla kokpitu, owiewki i podwozia.
OK. dość tego. Kto wygra w RPA ?


----------



## spit5 (Jun 18, 2010)

Kto wygra? Myślę że jednak Brasil. Choć bardzo lubię patrzeć jak Mirek Klose strzela bramki. Nie lubię makaroniarzy za asekuranctwo.
Chyba dobrze wybrałeś wyjazd za ocean. W reichu teraz to jest wybitnie  nieciekawie. Ostatni raz byłem tam miesiąc temu i wiele się zmieniło. Na gorsze, ale sami są sobie winni.
A co do A. Ziobera. 
Daj sobie na luz, facet z modelowania zrobił źródło utrzymania. Ja podziwiam umiejętności, ale dla mnie modelarstwo to hobby, a nie sprawa życia lub śmierci w 0,001mm różnicy długości modelu od oryginału. Wielokrotnie z Wurgerem rozmawialiśmy o poprawkach modeli i zawsze mówiłem Wojtkowi, że laik i tak nie zauważy zmian. Te przeróbki co robimy, to tylko dla naszej satysfakcji. Zobacz wątek Wojtka o Fw190.
Ja, my(bo dla Wojtka to chyba też odskocznia od cyrku zwanym budżetówka) kleimy dla frajdy. Ja mojego moskita robiłem ponad rok, a trzy następne modele w różnym stopniu wykończenia też robię bez pośpiechu.
Co do krytycznych ocen to chyba zauważyłeś, nikt tutaj nie robi afery z tego że ktoś skleił model prosto z pudełka, lub nie zaszpachlował szczelin, itp. Cała robota for fun. Pokaż co zrobiłeś, powiemy co trzeba poprawić, podrzucimy dokumentację, itp. Na pewno nikt nie będzie się śmiał z Twoich dokonań. Tylko w ten sposób masz szansę na rozwój. A spita Mk.V to kup Revella. Jest lepszy merytorycznie od Italeri. Wiem, bo zrobiłem Revella i Italeri. 
Jak będziesz miał pytania to wal śmiało, pomożemy. 
Za ewentualne błędy to przepraszam, ale trzecia szklaneczka Grant`sa trochę mnie usprawiedliwia

Zdrówko


----------



## timor (Jun 18, 2010)

Dzieki za podbudowe Spit. Granta tez lubie. OK. pukne kilka fotek, lykne cos dla kurazu i wypostuje. Dlubie wlasnie C6N1 Sauin jakiejs obskurnej produkcji japonskiej i mam z nim problem techniczny. Pogadamy o tym bublu zatem na start.
Na razie.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2010)

No czesć,

Dzisiaj wrócilem z pracy i padlem jak kłoda na wóz.Spałem pół dnia.I mówiąc szczerze to jeszcze śpię.
Zgadzam się z Romkiem że wyjazd za ocean to był raczej dobry pomysł. Zgadzam sie tak że z jego opiną o modelarstwie p.Ziobera. Ale zgadzam sie tez że jego prace są bardzo inspirujące.Sam śledzę jego artykuły w magazynach modelarskich.
Uważam tez że kazdy pomysł, który może sie przydać w modelarstwie jest ważny nawet jezeli mamy gdzies tolerancje wymiarową. Zawsze możemy zatosować zasadę że głupi się nie skapuje a mądry nic nie powie.

Czekamy na twój reportaż z budowy modeli i parę fotek.

greetings.....


----------



## timor (Jun 20, 2010)

Czołem !
Jakiej wielkości powinny byc foty ? To co zrobiłem waży po 2.5 mega, wątpię bym mógł je zuploadowac.
Jeśli chodzi o pana Ziobera to nie ma nic złego w jego dążeniu do perfekcji i dobrze, że w Polsce mamy takiego faceta. Myślę tylko że żąden z niego "pedagog", ale z drugiej strony gościo mający taką obsesję, tak jak i wkażdej innej dziedzinie, nie może się zbytnio roztkliwiac nad gorszymi od siebie, a już nie daj Boże nad takimi amatorami jak ja.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cześć
Zmień rozmiar obrazu na 1072x765 lub 1200x900 i sprawdź jak wyjdzie w poście. Grunt aby rozmiar był odpowiedni by strona nie rozjechała.
A A.Ziober to facet o wspaniałym warsztacie i osiągnięciach, lecz niektóre jego wypowiedzi w prasie i na forach są podobne do wrzucenia granatu do wiadra z gównem. Np. stwierdzenie o "zmierzchu" pędzla w modelarstwie, czyli wszystko powinno się malować aerografem. Afera się z tego zrobiła na cały polski modelarski internet. Ale on to chyba lubi. Natomiast jego stwierdzenie że modelarstwo to sztuka iluzji jest moim zdaniem jak najbardziej prawdziwe. Czysto zrobiony model z babolami merytorycznymi ale umiejętnie pomalowany będzie zawsze bardziej się podobał laikowi od czysto zrobionego, poprawnego wymiarowo i z odpowiednim kształtem kadłuba lub skrzydeł modelu który po pomalowaniu prawidłowymi kolorami będzie wyglądał jak zabawka. W model trzeba dać "trochę życia". Jego cykl artykułów w Aeroplanie dotyczący tego zagadnienia jest naprawdę pouczający.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2010)

Co do wielkości zdjęć to najlepszy rozmiarem jest szerokość 800-830 piksel ( mieszczą się całkowicie na ekranie bez potrzeby przewijania obrazu w te i we w te ) i.Większość programów graficznych czy przeglądarek do zdjęć posiada opcję "Re-size" Wystarczy podać szerokość obrazka z tego zakresu i zaznaczyć "Zachowaj proporcję" Program sam dokona zmniejszenia proporcionalnie do podanej szerokości.


----------



## timor (Jun 21, 2010)

Hej. 
Jak na tym forum znalesc czjs watek ? Konkretnie ten wspomniany przez Romka tread Wojtka o FW190.
Sorry, ze idzie mi powoli z tymi zdjiami, ale wyszlo na to, ze musialem zalozyc nowe konto na My Opera. No ale juz jest, wroce do domu to zrobie upload.


----------



## timor (Jun 22, 2010)

Hej.
OK. Zdjęcia z budowy 2 modeli. Są już w stanie zaawansowanym. Myślę, że manewrowałem światłem na tyle dobrze, by pokazac wszystkie błędy. Prawda jest taka, że wróciłem do modeli po kilku larach bezczynności. Nie zacząłem nic nowego, tylko "męczę" stare, zaczęte projekty by odzyskac trochę wprawy z aerografem. Mam badgera 200. 
Saiun powstaje z bardzo obskurnego japońskiego zestawu, P47 to Matchbox.


































Najpierw sobie popatrzcie. Tłumaczyc się będę potem


----------



## timor (Jun 22, 2010)

Nie wiem o co chodzi. Może jeszcze nie mam praw postowania zdjęc. jestem zbyt zmęczony by to rozgryzac.
Tutaj jest link do tych fotek

http://my.opera.com/modeleww2/albums/show.dml?id=3600182

To będzie najprostrze.
Ciao.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ja do umieszczania zdjęć na forach używam tego
ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting

Postaraj się robić zdjęcia przy naturalnym oświetleniu i w trybie makro. Wtedy na pewno będzie można lepiej widzieć szczegóły. Jakich farb używasz i do jakich masz dostęp?
I moja pierwsza rada, nie kupuj najtańszych modeli, bo to z reguły badziew straszliwy. Nie wiem co u Ciebie jest dostępne i w jakich cenach, ale podaj tematykę jaka Ciebie interesuje( DWŚ czy współczesne "odkurzacze", myśliwce czy bombery) a coś polecimy.


----------



## timor (Jun 22, 2010)

Hej.
To sa zdjecia w trybie makro, odwzorowanie 2:1. Nie sprawdzilem tego wczesniej, ale widze ze opera przyciela moje fotki. Sprobuje zatem ten ImageShack.
Co dotanich modeli, to niestey mam ich mnostwo. Lepszej jakosci tez mam, ale "boje sie" ich tykac dopoki sie na tych gorszych troche nie poducze. Cos mi sie zdaje, ze to nie jest dobra filozofia.
Z tematyki to raczej interesuja mnie mysliwce WW2.


----------



## timor (Jun 23, 2010)

Hej. Z farbami to najbardziej popularne u mnie są tamiye i testory. Gunzo zniknęło z rynku jakieś 10 lat temu. Pewnie są jeszcze i inne,jak humbrol, ale ja zazwyczaj używam tych. Mówię o akrylach


----------



## spit5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Tamiya jest bardzo dobra, zwłaszcza do aero, trochę gorzej do pędzlowania. 
Daj sobie spokój z Humbrolami. Śmierdzą i jeden odcień farby w dwóch różnych puszkach to duże szczęście.
Z modeli to na początek polecam:
*Revell:*
P-47D lub M
Hurricane Mk.IIc
SeaHurricane
Spitfire Mk.V
To tak propozycje na szybko. Modele Tamiya i Hasegawa tez są z reguły dobrze spasowane.
Może Wojtek coś doda od siebie.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2010)

Moje trzy grosze ......

Tanie modele to dobry pomysł na trening. No a przy okazji może nam wyjśc fajny model. Oczywiscie naklad pracy jest zazwyczj ogromny.Ale jeśli ktoś lubi piłowanie , szlifowanie etc... to to jest to. Więc moim zdaniem nie należy z nich rezygnować.Jadnak warto sobie obejżeć taki zestaw przed kupnem.Pamiętam jak wiele lat temu znalazłem w kiosku Ruchu Spitfire Mk.I za 5zł. Panowie tragedia....skrzydła przypominały deskę klozetową z niesymetryczą dziurą i czymś co miało być chłodnicą. Ale, ale..... kalki były Techmodu doskonałej jakości z oznakowaniem dla dwóch lub trzech polskich spitów. Smigło , kołpak, kółko ogonowe i stery miały poprawny kształt i wymiary. Użyłem je do poprawienia Spita z Airfixa i przerobienia go na wczesną werię z 303 dywizjonu. Kalki Techmodu nie były jeszcze tak dostępne jak dziś a cena arkusika była większa niż te 5zł.

Farby... Romek ma rację że dzisiejszy Humbrol to plagiat dawnej firmy. Ja mam spory zapas starych i jeszcze orginalnych farb tego producents.Lubię je bo mają długi czas schnięcia i nadają się do malowania pędzlem jak żadne.Ale akryle też mogą być zwłaszcza jeżeli malujemy aerografem. Co do zapachu Humbroli to nie mam problemu.Zona nie narzeka bo jej nie ma w domu przez cały tydzień. Romka pani jest w domu i dlatego Humbrole śmierdzą. 

Modele.... zależy od skali w jakiej chcesz je mieć. W cztery-ósemce Eduard robi niezłe. Tamiya to klocki lego a Hasegawa jest przereklamowana.


Aha ...jeszcze słowo o zdjęciach... Wojtek lepiej jest załadować zdjęcia bezpośrednio na nasz serwer.Te strony z hostingiem to dodatkowe spowolnienie pracy aplikacji forum i problem z wyświetlaniem zdjęć. Tak jak te w poście #961. Ja widżę tylko kwadraciki z czerwonym krzyżykiem.


I mój wątek o Fw190A6.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/fw190a6-sturmjager-sturmstaffel1-16915.html

zdrówka


----------



## timor (Jun 23, 2010)

dzieki za wstepne porady. O humbrolu, tym nowym to juz slyszalem. Chyba Airframe ma watek o upadky airfixa i wspomniano tez o humbrolu. Jesli chodzi o testory to nie uslyszalem opinii, a sa one najpopularniejsze tutaj i zasadniczo robione wg. wzorca FS. Maja nawet serie akryli gotowych do aerografu.
Jesli chodzi o modele Revella to z tych co Romek wymienia nic nie widzialem (gdybym widzial to bym je mial juz dawno w domu), ale moze moge zamowic.
Z tymi zdjeciami to jest ciekawa sprawa. Ja tez widze same krzyzyki, dlatwgo jeszcze podalem sciezke do zdjec bezposrednio. Nie wiem jak je uploadowac bezposrednio na server forum.
Na razie.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2010)

Uplading zdjęć bezpośrednio na nasz server ( forum) jest proste.Wybierz Post Reply lub wpisz tekst który chcesz posłać w oknie " Quick Reply" ale zamiast kliknąć "Post Quick Reply" wcisnij "Go Advanced". Zarówno w oknie otwartym z Post Reply lub Go Advanced znajdziesz przycisk " Manage Attachment". Kliknij ten przycisk a otworzy się okienko wyboru plików które można dołączyć do postu.Można wybrać pięć plików do jednoiczesnego załadowania. Przy każdym z pięciu pól znajduje się przycisk Przeglądaj ( Browse) kliknij go a otworzy się okienko wybory pliku z twojego HDD ( twardy dysk). Wybieranie pliku ( np zdjęcia JPG nie wymaga chyba komentarza. Kiedy już wybierzesz zdjęcie do załadowania kliknij przycisk " Upload". Jeśli plik będzie załadowany zobaczysz ikonę pliku wraz z info o typie i rozmiarze.I tak pięć razy dla każdego pliku. Majęć wszystkie pliki załadowane zamknij okienko wybory plików i naciśnij przycisk " Submit Replay". Twój post wraz z załadowanymi zdjęciam lub innymi plikami pojawi się w danym wątku.

Mam nadzieję że poradzisz sobie. Jeśli nie to daj znać.

W~


----------



## timor (Jun 24, 2010)

Dzieki. Wyglada to dosc prosto.
Jak tam, jedziecie na Slowacje ? Tam pewnie teraz rozdaja piwo za darmo.
Dowcip, niestety tylko po angielsku.
What is the difference between italian soccer team and teabag ?


----------



## timor (Jun 24, 2010)

Teabag stays longer in the cup !
To tutejszy humor. W Toronto i okolicach mieszka pewnie z milion Wlochow i strasznie sie obnosza ze swoja pilka nozna. Dlatego staja sie obiektem zlosliwosci gdy ktos utrze im nosa.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 25, 2010)

Zapomniałem o farbach Testors. U nas też są dostępne, a oprócz nich jest jeszcze inny wyrób Testorsa pod nazwą Pactra. Dobre do pędzla i do aero.
No i czekamy na nowe fotki.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2010)

Obejrzałem zdjęcia twoich modeli.Wojtek. Wyglądają beardzo dobrze.Myślę że nie masz się czego wstydzić. 

Dowcip jest bardao śmieszny. Szkoda że nie da się go przetłumaczyć na Polski.


----------



## v2 (Jun 25, 2010)

timor said:


> What is the difference between italian soccer team and teabag ?



Piękne.


----------



## timor (Jun 25, 2010)

Hej !


> o farbach Testors


Jaka jest o nich wasza opinia. W Toronto najbardziej rozpowszechniona jest seria testorsa o nazwie Model Master. Praktycznie kazy sklep ma pelna game kolorow. Tamiya jest bardziej dziurawa. Inne firmy, po zniknieciu gunze, juz w ogole sa w kratke. (Mowie o kolorach militarnych). Pactra i floquil to stare firmy wykupione przez testorsa,. Raczej popularne w Stanach. No ale mysle ze dla mnie to nie ma takiego znaczenia w tej chwili. Testors i tamiya. Do pedzla tez jeszcze mam troche starych emalii humbrola (15-to letnie).
Jesli chodzi Revella. To dziwna firma. Przez ostatnie 20 lat mocno pracowala (przynajmniej po tej stronie oceanu) na zepsucie sobie opinii. Przynajmniej w skali 1/72. Jest kilka dobrych, interesujacych zestawow jak mustang B czy Fw190 (chyba H, nosiciel nakierowywanej bomby antyokretowej), ale inne zestawy nie sa szczegolnie dobre. Tutejsi sklepikarze raczej unikaja tej firmy. Natomiast bardzo popularna jest Academy. Tamiya chyba nie ma zestawow w 1/72. Jest cos o nazwie Fujimi, ale niewielw wiem o niej. Glownie Hasegawa. Na warsztacie mam Mitsubishi J2M, moze z tym cos sie jeszcze da zrobic.


> Obejrzałem zdjęcia twoich modeli.Wojtek. Wyglądają beardzo dobrze.Myślę że nie masz się czego wstydzić


You've got to be kidding me !! Musze jeszcze raz zrobic te zdjecia.
Saiun to straszny zestaw, bardzo prymitywny ( ale chyba nikt inny nie ma modelu tego samolotu w 1/72). Nie wiem, czy go nawet dokoncze, bo podwozie jest fatalnie zrobione. To byl samolot marynarki wojennej i jako taki mial skladane skrzydla. Jest na to prowizja w modelu, ale ja z niej nie skorzystalem. Kola tez mialy byc skladane, wiec zamiast normalnych dziur na golenie, sa zawiasy (he he he). Poza tym pod zlym katem. Nie wiedzialem tego do niedawna. Dopiero niedawno trafilem na rosyjski server z duza iloscia dokumentacji, miedzy innymi tez saiun.
P47 to Matchbox z chyba 1976. Jest na nim tyle farby, ze starczyloby na trzy inne modele. Oryginalnie to mial byc "metal". Te pasy inwazyjne to mije pierwsze w zyciu. korzystalem z Twojej rady jak to zrobic, Wojtek. ale nie do konca i zostalem pokarany przeciekami i "overspray'em". Moja wina.


----------



## timor (Jun 26, 2010)

Czołem !
W Toronto jesz zwyczaj przysrajania samochodów flagami narodowymi podczas mistrzostw świata czy Europy. Włosi zdjęli swoje 15 min. po przegranej ze Słowacją. Rozmawiałem z kilkoma, są naprawdę sfrustrowani i smutni.
Zaawansowanie prac nad mitsubishi, prosto z pudełka, żadnych modyfikacji.
.












A to jeszcze jeden z niewielu ukończonych modeli, Airfix Jak 3















Jak wida model otrzymał "battle damage", prawdopodobnie efekt zabawy moich chłopaków. Ale się nie przyznają.


----------



## timor (Jun 26, 2010)

Ten połysk na mitsubishi (skrzydła) to niestety metalizer. Jak się najlepiej go pozbyc ? W tej chwili po prostu trę palcami, ale jest raczej uparty, szczególnie na spodniej stronie skrzydła.
Tym zdjęciem jaka się nie przejmujcie. To tylko moja próba uploadu pełnego zdjęcia. Chcę wiedziec jak to wygląda w przeglądarce.


----------



## timor (Jun 26, 2010)

No, jest "po zbóju" wielkie. Ale za to znacznie lepiej widac wszystkie problemy. Dobrze wiedziec na przyszłośc.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2010)

timor said:


> You've got to be kidding me !!



Wojtek ...ja jestem już w takim wieku że po pierwsze nie przystoi mi takie zachowanie a po drugie mówię to serio...zgrabne modeliki. To że są prymitywne ( jak powiedziałeś, ja wolę określenie ubogie w detale ) to nie znaczy że są do niczego.Końcowy efekt zależy od nakładu pracy jaki się wkłada ( może bardziej serca ) w to.
Zestawy należy traktować jako żródło podstawowych części do budowy modelu. Jak wiesz samo "odgryzienie" części od ramek i sklejenie ich ze sobą to jeszcze nie wszystko.Choć wielu tak właśnie myśli.

Co do farb...Testorsa. Są dobre a jeśli są dostępne w dużej palecie to jeszcze lepiej.Nic tylko brać. No a jeśli jeszcze nie ma się dużego wyboru.... to już sam wiesz. 

Co do tego dużego zdjęcia z Jakiem....fakt dużo widać. ALe lepiej jest wykadrować ( przyciąć ) zdjęcie do obszaru który nas interesuje. Nawet można powiększyć ciutkę.Dwa przykłady poniżej...

Kurcze ta moja skleroza......co to ja chciałem.... aha. Metalizer. Zależy jakiej firmy jest. Fakt, ostatecznie to jest tylko farba. Więc czysta i mięka szmatka oraz rozpuszczalnink do farb powinien wystarczyć żeby to zmyć. Zamiast szmatki możesz użyć gąbki.


----------



## spit5 (Jun 28, 2010)

Wojtek ty się nie masz czego wstydzić. Ładnie nas tu bajerujesz, że taki nowicjusz z ciebie.
Bardzo fajny jaczek. To że zestaw jest ubogi to nie znaczy że model jest źle zrobiony.
Czysto sklejony i ładnie pomalowany model, zwłaszcza owiewka kabiny. Wg mnie jest to bardzo ważny element w modelu. Niechlujnie pomalowany może zepsuć nawet najlepszy model. Co mnie się nie podoba to kolor wydechu i delikatny silvering kalkomanii. Na przyszłość musisz zwrócić uwagę na krawędź spływu skrzydła. Jest stanowczo za gruba. To samo dotyczy sterów kierunku i wysokości, a rurka Pitota to wygląda jak słupek ogrodzeniowy w płocie . Co do kolorów kamuflażu to się nie wypowiem bo każdy modelarz ma swoje kolory i potrafi ich bronić jak niepodległości
Czym maskujesz model przy malowaniu plam kamuflażu?


----------



## timor (Jun 30, 2010)

Hej !
Dzięki za dobre słowa.
Wojtek, nie chciałem Cię broń Panie Boże urazić. Też mam swoje lata i zdaję sobie sprawę ze swoich ułomności generalnie. Tak jak już wczśniej powiedziałem, Wy jesteście modelarzami, ja tylko składam modele. Chciałbym tylkio robić to zdyczko lepiej.
Jak jest zrobiony z dość "topornego" moldingu Airfixa ileś tam lat temu. Brak mu delikatności, a ja nie wiedziałem jak to naprawicć. Szkoda, że ten "zestaw jest już generalnie niedostępny, bo bym go zrobil jeszcze raz poprawiając wiele z tych problemów. Kalka jest ciekawa. Jej silvering, cóż, wtedy nie wiedziałem, że kalki nie kładzie się na matową farbę. Kolory chyba wg. instrukcji, maskowanie zwykłą taśmą malarską, owiewka malowana ręcznie, ale mam zasadnicze problemy z "wtopieniem" jej w kadłub. Nie tylko w tym modelu. Owiewki to moje "nemesis".
Ostatnio idzie powoli, dużo innej roboty. Jedyny krok do przodu to pasy na T-bolcie. Ale nie za darmo.
Zdjęcia następnym razem.
Ciao !


----------



## spit5 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cześć
Do klejenia owiewek stosuję Clearfix Humbrola. Aby owiewka była "krystalicznie przejrzysta" maluję ją Pronto do podłóg. To taki polski odpowiednik płynu Future. Czyli zwykły błyszczący lakier akrylowy. Do maskowania polecam żółtą taśmę Tamiya, o taka
TAMIYA - e-Sklep v.2008


----------



## spit5 (Jul 1, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Cześć
> Do klejenia owiewek stosuję Clearfix Humbrola. Aby owiewka była "krystalicznie przejrzysta" maluję ją Pronto do podłóg. To taki polski odpowiednik płynu Future. Czyli zwykły błyszczący lakier akrylowy. Do maskowania polecam żółtą taśmę Tamiya, o taka
> TAMIYA - e-Sklep v.2008



A byłbym zapomniał o Maskolu Humbrola, choć są tacy co mówią że maskol Talensa jest lepszy.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2010)

Cześć Wojtek,

Wszystko jest w porzo, jak mówią młodzi.  

Zgadzam sie też z Romkiem że ClearFix and Maskol Humbrola są "useful". Dorzucę tylko że dobrze jest dopasować owiewkę kabiny już w czasie montażu.Zawsze można troche podszlifować kadłub czy samo szkło.Mając kabinkę dopasowaną możesz malować ją oddzielnie.
Co do Jaka-3 to ja wolę model Smeru lub przepakowany Intechu. Czeski zestaw jest dostępny. A ostatnio widziałem Jaka-9 Airfixu.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Co do Jaka-3 to ja wolę model Smeru lub przepakowany Intechu.



Ale i tak najlepszy jest Jak-3 w Szturmowiku.
Wszystko zestrzeli, nawet wurgera A8 z MK108


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2010)

Tak, tak.....poczekaj aż ja będę sterował tym Wurgerem. Portki ci spadną a ja zedrę ci jeszcze buty.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 2, 2010)

Baju baju,będziesz w raju
A jaczek przypomniał mi nasze onlajnowe potyczki w szturmowika. Nie zapomnę togo uczucia jak po pólbeczce i nurku po krótkiej serii ze Szwaka spuściłem pewnego znanego Ci szkota. Uczucie niezapomniane i bezcenne, za resztę zapłacisz kartą ......
Aha, Wojtek dostałeś list od Donalda? 
Ja zastanawiam się co z nim zrobić. Jedna opcja to zachować i napisać na odwrocie raport o odejście do cywila, druga to odeślę mu z moją odpowiedzią co myślę o ich manipulacjach przy pragmatyce. Oczywiście podpisaną, nie żaden anonim.
Generalnie to wiara jest delikatnie mówiąc zdegustowana tą propagandą. 
Pozdrawiam z roboty


----------



## v2 (Jul 3, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Aha, Wojtek dostałeś list od Donalda?
> Ja zastanawiam się co z nim zrobić. Jedna opcja to zachować i napisać na odwrocie raport o odejście do cywila, druga to odeślę mu z moją odpowiedzią co myślę o ich manipulacjach przy pragmatyce. Oczywiście podpisaną, nie żaden anonim.
> Generalnie to wiara jest delikatnie mówiąc zdegustowana tą propagandą.
> Pozdrawiam z roboty



List zachowaj. Będziesz miał ściągę do następnego głosowania...


----------



## spit5 (Jul 3, 2010)

Niedoczekanie,
ale z prawa wyborczego skorzystam


----------



## timor (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi !
Jak wybory ?


----------



## v2 (Jul 4, 2010)

timor said:


> Hi !
> Jak wybory ?



Prawdopodobnie niewielka wygrana Komorowskiego- wg różnych sondaży 53- 51 do 47-49.


----------



## timor (Jul 7, 2010)

Hej !


----------



## timor (Jul 7, 2010)

Hej !
Wreszcie, miałem piekielny tydzień, choć ten zapowiada się tak samo gorąco, ale z innego powodu.
Pamiętacie wielki "blackout" z 2003 roku ?
Northeast Blackout of 2003 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
W tym tygodniu warunki będą jeszcze gorsze. Może zdarzyć się ponownie. I znowu pan Korwin-Mikke napisze jakieś bzdury na temat zgniłej demokracji amerykańskiej, która nie może dostarczyć dość prądu ludziom nawet latem. Dziś rano temp. osiągnęła 31 C co wraz z wilgotnością powietrza (95%) daje poczucie 40 C. Siedzę przed kompem i spływam potem. W takich warunkach nawet nie ma co marzyć o malowaniu aerografem.
OK. Kilka zdjęć i pytań.





Jak widać spie...łem trochę: overspray, połamane elementy, niedokładne maskowanie krawędzi natarcia skrzydła i najgorsze; powyrywane kawałki farby ( nie ujdą za "weathering" ) pomimo użycia właściwej taśmy maskującej. To moja wina, bo malowałem na metalizerze, dlatego wcześniej się pytałem, czym taki metalizer zmyć. Nie jestem jednak pewien, czy rozpuszczalnik (jakikolwiek) będzie dobry, wiele z nich atakuje bardzo szybko plastik. No nic, spróbuję najpierw użyć alkoholu, a potem może coś bardzo rozcieńczonego.




Kupiłem ten zestaw parę dni temu, myślę sobie, wystartuję coś od początku. Model Hasegawy, jakaś tam dokumentacja jest, wszystkie linie paneli się zgadzają co do joty i tylko że na wyprasce sa wypukłe !
Teraz pytanie, jak to zrobić. Czy najpierw zlikwidować to co wystaje i potem wg rysunku rytować na nowo, czy wykorzystać to co jest jako mustro, najpierw rytować a dopiero potem papier ścierny. ( Ta myśl kusi mnie bardziej). I czym rytować ? Jak głęboko i czego używacie do kółek czy owali.
Romek, okazuje się, że mam tego Spita V Revella. Był u nas sprzedawany jako PRO MODEL (?) Bardzo drogi, oryginalnie ta seria szła za $40. Nikt nie chciał, ja kupiłem swojego za 10. I Me 109G też. Tylko na to się załapałem, za 10 szły jak świeże bułki. Prawa rynku, co ? Generalnie widzę ogromny spadek ilości oferowanych zestawów w 1/72. Jak już ktoś tu zauważył, rynek modelarski jest wspierany przez takich ludzi jak my, dzieciarnia już się tym nie interesuje. Mają inne rzeczy (internet, cellphones itp.) Zainteresowanie bardziej serio modelarzy jest jednak w stronę 1/48 i ta skala zaczyna dominować w sklepach w Toronto.
Pozdrowienia..


----------



## spit5 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cześć 
Co do dokumentacji, widzę że masz rysunki z ruskiej strony. Poszukam u siebie co mam, to sie podzielę.
Wypukłe linie podziału należy zeszlifować, ołówkiem narysować nowe i trasować. Delikatnie, kilka razy powtórzyć. W sklepach są dostępne mosiężne wzorniki o różnych kształtach np. Eduarda. Do robienia nowych linii używam tego Ð¡ºÅÊÖÄ£ÐÍ
Do zmywania farby używam tego zmywacza do farb akrylowych WAMOD - akcesoria modelarskie - producent, jest niesamowity, trzeba bardzo uważac bo rozlany bardzo słabo wysycha i można uszkodzić pomalowany model
Co do spita Revella czy rozmawiamy o tym modelu? Revell - Build your Dream: Products
jeśli tak, to opad szczęki jest u mnie jak najbardziej uzasadniony. Cena prosto z kosmosu
Ja 3 miesiace temu sprzedałem takiego z moich zapasów za 10 zł.
To tyle tak na szybko, jestem styrany po nocy w robocie.
Jak masz dalsze pytania to proszę bardzo.

Zdrówko


----------



## timor (Jul 7, 2010)

Czesc !
Dzieki za szybka odpowiedz, ale teraz to juz wpedziles mnie zupelnie w kompleksy. Jeszcze ten engrever to gdzies widzialem nie wiedzac co to jest. Ale ta reszta ? Obejrzyj to:
Northstar Military Hobbies
Jeden z lepszych sklepow w okolicy.
Na razie


----------



## spit5 (Jul 8, 2010)

Cześć
A to przepraszam, nie miałem zamiary wprawiać Ciebie w kompleksy i narażać na wydatki w związku z wizytą u psychoanalityka. 
Jeśli to jest jeden z lepszych sklepów w Twojej okolicy to wyrazy współczucia.
O ile modele to jeszcze ujdą, ale akcesoria to istna tragedia. Za to farby niezłe. Vallejo i Lifecolory to dobre firmy. Vallejo nie używam więc się nie wypowiem, natomiast Lifecolor fajne farby o konsystencji śmietany( czyli dużo farby w farbie = dobra wydajność), paleta barw podstawowych i dużo kolorów kamuflażowych. Weszli na rynek w miejsce farb Aeromastera. Polecam.
A na poważnie, ja jestem sklejaczem od..... niepamiętam, no ale pterodaktyle już nie latały. Narzędzia zbiera się latami. Nie wszystko na raz. Na początek mata Olfy formatu A3, do tego uchwyt z wymiennymi ostrzami do wycinania lub skalpele z wymiennymi ostrzami. Pęseta, uchwyt do małych wierteł, kilka pędzli i dobry klej.
Tutaj masz linka do sklepu w Polsce( informuję że nie mam w nim żadnych udziałów) podstrona z producentami akcesoriów.
Farby i narz?dzia - JadarHobby Shop Sklep Modelarski

A teraz kilka słów na temat P-47.
Odpadanie farby spowodowane jest głównie zatłuszczoną malowaną powierzchnią. Przed malowaniem model trzeba umyć w płynie do naczyń, jak wyschnie malujemy primerem lub szarą farbą Humbrola. Dopiero na to kładziemy właściwy kolor. Ale ja stosuje inny "patent". W sklepie z akcesoriami i farbami dla lakierników samochodowych kupiłem podkład do plastiku. Lakiernik przed nałożeniem lakieru na np. zderzak(z reguły są plastikowe) kładzie delikatną warstwę tego specyfiku, wręcz mgiełkę i dopiero wtedy lakier) Testowałem z kolegą, na kawałku szyby prysneliśmy ten primer, po wyschnięciu pomalowaliśmy farba akrylowa do modeli. po wyschnięciu próbowałem zdzierać ją paznokciem, nie dałem rady.
To tyle na razie.

Zdrówko.


----------



## timor (Jul 9, 2010)

Odpryski farby - znakiem tego to moja wina, tłuszcz na powierzchni metalizera na p47 pochodzi wprost z moich paluchów. 
Kompleksy...mają rzczej rozmiar "kontynentalny". Jeszcze jeden dowód na ubogość życia kulturalnego tutaj. Teoretycznie wszystko jest. Wystarczy zamówić i dostarszą Ci to za dwz, trzy tygodnie UPS-em za "odpowiednią opłatę". Wszystko jest kwestią pieniądza, a największym wampirem jest nie "kapitał" ale rząd ( w naszym przypadku federalny i prowincjonalny).
Plastic Models Plastic Model Airplanes - amerykański sklep internetowy. Do cen dodaj podatki i wysyłkę co ją podwoi. Ceny powinny być na start o połowę niższe, nie wzięte wprost z półek prawdziwych sklepów. Podobnie jest z materiałami fotograficznymi. (moje inne hobby). W całej Canadzie nie ma jednego uczciwego sklepu, potrzebne mi materiały sprowadzam z Californii. 
Dobry pomysł z tym podkładem do plastiku. Poszukam.
Z innej beczki. Powiedz mi dlaczego wytwórnie zestawów modeli nie zatrudniają ludzi jak Wy czy ten perfekcjonista :
AeroScale :: Bloch MB.152 by Joël Ducasse
a raczej kontynuują produkcję błędów. Czyżby jeszcze było za mało konkurencji o klienta ?
Bis dann


----------



## spit5 (Jul 9, 2010)

timor said:


> Z innej beczki. Powiedz mi dlaczego wytwórnie zestawów modeli nie zatrudniają ludzi jak Wy czy ten perfekcjonista :
> AeroScale :: Bloch MB.152 by Joël Ducasse
> a raczej kontynuują produkcję błędów. Czyżby jeszcze było za mało konkurencji o klienta ?
> Bis dann



Odpowiedź jest banalna. Nie stać ich na nas.
A na poważnie, Gdyby firmy produkowały prawidłowo odwzorowane modele to jak zarobiliby producenci dodatków żywicznych poprawiających babole. Kolejnym problemem jest dostęp do rzetelnej dokumentacji samolotu. W trakcie zbierania "kwitów" do modelu możesz spotkać np. trzy rysunki samolotu różniące się wymiarami, liniami podziału poszycia i o zgrozo nawet kształtem kadłuba lub skrzydeł

A ten Bloch jest w "królewskiej skali" 1/48, jedynej właściwej
Odebrałeś PM?


----------



## timor (Jul 9, 2010)

Co to jest PM ?


----------



## spit5 (Jul 9, 2010)

private message
Wejdź w swój profil i znajdź zakładkę Private Messages. Możesz ustawić opcję że jak nadejdzie nowa PM to otworzy się w nowym oknie.
To jest 999 post w tym wątku. Dawać tu dobrego browara


----------



## timor (Jul 10, 2010)

Odebrałem.
Browar otworzyłem też, ale, "kuźwa", 8000km, nie dorzucę. Będziesz musiał mi pozwolić wypić je za Ciebie na Twoje zdrowie.
_Odpowiedź jest banalna. Nie stać ich na nas_
Wracajac do tego, myślę, że problem musi leżeć gdzieś indziej. Raczej nie wierzę w grzeczność w stosunku do innych producentów, szczególnie ze strony firm koreańskich czy japońskich. Co do dokumentacji, to myślę, że wszystko jest w postaci oryginalnych rysunków technicznych gdzieś w archiwach. Nic nie zginęło. Może tylko kosztuje za dużo otwarcie tych archiw, może za dużo zachodu, może trzeba być prawdziwym inżynierem lotniczym, by je zrozumieć. Nie wiem. Na razie wygląda na to, że całe modelowanie ( nie moje, ale to bardzo ambitne jak u Joël Ducasse ) bazuje na "hearsay". Co z drugiej strony czyni je interesującym - te dyskusje i chęci zrobienia lepiej.
_trzy rysunki samolotu różniące się wymiarami, liniami podziału poszycia i o zgrozo nawet kształtem kadłuba lub skrzydeł_
W modelach to norma i jest jeszcze gorzej. Jak wytłumaczysz fakt, że Academy wypuściła mold P 51D z siedmioma rurami wydechowymi ? Koreańce nie umiją liczyć ? Ha !


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2010)

Siedem rur to nic..zawsze można dorobić wiecej lub zeszlifować jeśli za dużo.A co zrobić jeśli Academy funduje rury z wydmuchem do przodu?


----------



## spit5 (Jul 10, 2010)

timor said:


> Jak wytłumaczysz fakt, że Academy wypuściła mold P 51D z siedmioma rurami wydechowymi ? Koreańce nie umiją liczyć ? Ha !



Żeby tylko, oni nie potrafią nawet rozpoznać gdzie przód gdzie tył samolotu wide Academy Bf109E-rury wydechowe umieszczone są tyłem do przodu.
Zresztą Academy jak i Trumpeter znane są z czystych, ładnych wyprasek(prawie jak Tamiya) ale zawsze spieprzą model błędami wymiarowymi lub zmieniają kształt modelu lub jego częśc (Ju-87G)i i mamy koszmar nie model.
Co do dokumentacji Ki-84 to nic nie mam. Musisz "zapukać" do Wurgera.
Zdrówko

PS. Wojtek żyjesz? Uprzedziłeś mnie z tymi rurami do mietka.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2010)

Ano zyje Romcio, zyje. Upał daje sie we znaki. Masz trochę chłodniej tam pod lasem? U mnie na dziewiątym plaża.

Aha ...zobacz parę fotek tego Mietka z Airfixu w trakcie budowy. Znajdziesz je w "What on the Workbench"


----------



## timor (Jul 10, 2010)

Coraz lepiej. Niefrasobliwość ludzi dalekiego wschodu może być jednak naprawdę niebezpieczna. Pamietam historię opisaną na łamach Forum gdzieś w 75-76. Wietnamce po zakończeniu wojny rzucili się z pomocą sowietów do odbudowy kraju. Uruchomiono także stocznię remontową i wkrótce potem pierwszy naprawiony frachtowiec zszedł z pochylni na wodę i po przpłynięciu kilometra szybko zatonł. Po inspekcji okazało się, że wszystkie blachy poszycia były przespawane tylko po narożnikach. Na pytania radzieckich specjalistów co robiła kontrola jakości, odpowiedziano : Tak, widzieliśmy to, ale wszyscy tak radośnie pracowali, że nie mieliśmy serca zwracać im uwagi na takie szczegóły. No i odaliśmy statek przecież duuużo przed terminem ! Sam byłem światkiem innej historii, tym razem związanej z Chińczykami. W fabryce renowacyjnej części samochodowych w której pracowałem w 1990 przyszło duże zamówienie na hamulce tarczowe. Potrzebne były trzy zespoły montujące. Dwa stworzono z Polaków, trzeci był chiński. Przez dwa tygodnie byłem obiektem złośliwości włoskiego brygadzisty, który wykorzystywal każdą okazję, by mi powiedzieć jak to boss jest niezadowolony z Polaków, że za wolno pracują, montują tylko po 300 sztuk dziennie, a Chińczycy po 500. Tempo było tak wielkie, że pominięto kontrolę jakości bo na końcu element jest tak prosty, że nie a co tam spieprzyć. Transport poszedł w piątek...a w poniedziałek juz był z powrotem. Amerykanie nie zapomnieli o QC. Po tygodniu skrupulatnej kontroli okazało się, że 98% tego co zrobił chiński stół montażowy to był złom, przeważnie zagwożdżone tłoki, wciskane na siłę prasą lub dobijane młotkiem. Polacy mieli 3% niedoróbek. (Poniżej 8% progu przyjmowanego dla tego typu produkcji - "szare na złote"). No ale Kanada nie chce europejskich emigrantów, ale o tym kiedy indziej. Idę robić modele. Ciao !


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2010)

No taaak....chińska zupka zrobiona w Radomiu..


----------



## v2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ufff ale było dzisiaj gorąco...30+ w cieniu... Wojtku pamiętasz o moim Liberatorze?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2010)

Oczywiście. Powoli kończę tego Messera dla Wałcza i zaczynam twojego Liberatora.


----------



## v2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Oczywiście. Powoli kończę tego Messera dla Wałcza i zaczynam twojego Liberatora.



Ciągle szukam zdjęc - tutaj jest strona o 34 sq. SAAF na Facebooku- zdjęcia też jakieś tam są:
34 Squadron SAAF - WW11 | Facebook


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2010)

O dzieki. Bez wątpienia pomalowany z Olive Drab i Natural Grey.Morda charakterystyczna dla późnych wersji.


----------



## v2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wurger said:


> O dzieki. Bez wątpienia pomalowany z Olive Drab i Natural Grey.Morda charakterystyczna dla późnych wersji.



Dasz rady go podrasowac?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2010)

Zawsze się da..tylko do jakiego stopnia???


----------



## spit5 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cześć Panowie.
Przyszedłem na 20 do roboty i dowiaduję się że termometr za oknem umarł. Wskazał 52 stopnie czyli maksa i odmówił dalszej współpracy.
Wojtek u mnie w lesie jest 33 i modlę się zeby jakiś idiota nie bawił sie zapałkami, a wczoraj pogoniłem gnojków co urządzili sobie safari na quadach.
Panowie ostatnio zainteresowałem sie sprawą operacji MOST. Chce sobie odtworzyć chociaż jeden lot w FS 2004 Dacotą. Macie może trasę przelotu i bliższe informacje o lądowiskach?

Zdrówko


----------



## timor (Jul 11, 2010)

Hej !
Widzę że pogoda nie oszczędza nikogo. Zimne piwo najlepsze na taką sytuację. Szczególnie na weekend. Kto ogląda final mistrzostw ? Kto kogo obstawia ? Ja natomiast sobie życzę dobrego widowiska. jak Hiszpanie wygrają będzie dookoła "crazy".
Przy okazji, serwer na którym leci to forum chyba raczej gładko nie pracuje. Prawdopodobnie jest słaby i łatwy do przeciążenia.
Mam ciągłe klopoty z postowaniem.

"Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired.

Please reload the window" 
Expired po 1 minucie !!
Oczywiście po odświeżeniu okna mój post wyparowywuje. Coś jest nie tak.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2010)

Cześć Wojtek,

Ano tak..temperature jest zabujcza tutaj.Dawno nie było takiej.Lato ......ale jakie.Najpierw powodzie a teraz susza.Chyba jednak wyjadę do Finalndii.

A co do mistrzostw to kiedy usłyszałem że szczał w światło bramki, szczał w słupek albo szczał z rogu..to pomyślałem sobie że paru gości ma niezłe ciśnienie. Więc przełączyłem na AXN żeby nie dostać po oczach.

A co do forum. Fakt problemy zdarzają się.Zwłszcza że jakiś czas temy mieliśmy atak wirusa .I ledwo udało sie uratować dane.Jak widać system kuleje do dzisiaj.


----------



## timor (Jul 11, 2010)

Hej, 
Może server powinien lecieć na virtualnej maszynie, coś jak sandbox. Nie wiem, czy jest to do zrobienia, ale idea jest w odizolowaniu systemu i danych od infekcji.
Słyszałem o tych powodziach. Ale tak prawdę mówiąc one zdarzały się zawsze, tylko myśmy byli odizolowani od takich informacji. Liczył sie tylo sukces. Nie wiem czy pamiętasz:
Facet szuka roboty> "Co pan potrafi ?" "Umiem spawać" "Kończyl pan jekąś szkołę spawania ?" " Nie, nauczyłem się z dziennika telewizyjnego".
Co do sportu to widzę, że nie ma wielkiego zainteresowania wśród modelarzy, that's OK. Ja sam oglądam tak naprawdę tylko trzy imprezy. World Cup, Euro Cup i olimpijski turniej hokejowy.
OK. Trzymajcie się "chłodno", Ja idę oglądać wielki finał.
Ciao !


----------



## timor (Jul 12, 2010)

Hej !
Romek, wracając do malowania primerem, Spójrz na to:
After carefully attaching the fuselage to the wing and eliminating any joins with a mixture of CA gel and Mr. Dissolved putty, the model was given a coat of Halfords white acrylic primer. This is a change from my usual Alclad use as I feel Alclad is too absorbant. The primer was then* rubbed down with Micromesh* and preshaded with Tamiya Black thinned 50:50 with X20A.
X20A to chyba rozpuszczalnik do akryli.
Link do artykułu:
AeroScale :: Focke Wulf Fw 190 D-9 by Jim Hatch
Moje pytanie: co to jest to przytarcie mikromeszem i jakie znaczenie ma pokrycie tak rozawodnionym czarnym jako "przecieniowanie" albo "przedcieniowanie" ?


----------



## timor (Jul 12, 2010)

timor said:


> eliminating any joins with a mixture of CA gel and Mr. Dissolved putty?


Jaszcze to. Czego Wy używacie ?
Ciao !


----------



## timor (Jul 12, 2010)

Hej !
Wojtek, wracając do sprawy serwera. Serwer forum uparcie stara się łączyć z Google Analytics | Official Website (ktory ja blokuję) i zastyga w tym.
View attachment analytics.bmp

Czsami mam kłopoty otworzyć zaawansowane opcje postu (jak teraz, trzy próby). Nie lubię być "szpiegowany" i nikogo nie powinno obchodzić co robię. Blokowanie jest na firewall. Jak myślisz, przekierowanie google-analytics w host file zlikwiduje moje niedokończone połączenie ? Może to jest źródłem moich problemów o tórych wcześniej mówiłem.
Z innej beczki: potrzebuję ratunku z kamuflażem FW 190. Mam pare informacji, ale to nie pomaga. Przeciwnie.
Ciao !


----------



## timor (Jul 12, 2010)

Mam ochotę zrobić coś prostrzego jak to :





Coś rzucającego sie w oczy (zapomnijmy o dokładności historycznej OK ?).


----------



## spit5 (Jul 13, 2010)

Cześć
Wojtek ja używam podkładu Gunze Mr. Surfacer. Dissolved putty to płynna szpachlówka(bardzo dobra).
Stosuje sie to w celu "wygładzenia" powierzchni modelu. Malujesz tym cały model i później wodny papier ścierny np.600 i szlifujesz do plastiku a wszelkie zagłębienia w modelu wypełnione są podkładem. Surfacer jest sprzedawany w 3 gradacjach konsystencji 
Zobacz szpachlówki i podk?ady - Gunze Sangyo Polska - farby modelarskie akrylowe Mr.Hobby, Mr.Color, chemia modelarska tego co pamiętam to Tamiya też powinna mieć podobny specyfik.
Mikromesh to specjalna szmatka do polerowania powierzchni modelu.
Zauważ jak dużo uwagi poświęca się przygotowaniu powierzchni do malowania. Błędy popełnione na tym etapie spowodują brzydki wygląd modelu po pomalowaniu zwłaszcza metalizerami lub alcladem.
Rozcieńczenie czarnej farby z rozcieńczalnikiem pół na pół do preshadingu? Czemu nie, ja stosuję normalną czarną farbę do preshadingu po liniach podziału blach
Tutaj na tym modelu jest to trochę słabo widoczne http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/1-48-airfix-mosquito-fb-mk-vi-18738.html
w domu mam jeszcze inne zdjęcia z okresu malowania więc jak chcesz to daj na PM swojego maila, a podrzucę je to sam się szybko zorientujesz o co chodzi.

Zdrówko

PS. u mnie w pracy zabrakło skali na termometrze za oknem(max.52 Celcjusze)


----------



## timor (Jul 13, 2010)

Hej !
Jak malujesz tym surfacerem to nie zalewasz lini podziłu blach ?
Ten mikromesh , czy zostal użyty na podkładówce w celu jej wypolerowania ?
Preshading. Z tego co zrozumiałem facet najpierw pomalował cały model na czarno. Czy tylko wybrane sekcje ? Jak wzdłuż lini podziału blach ? ( Angielski jest nieprecyzyjnym językim. Byle jak użyty powoduje zawsze konsternację. U tubylców też) Myślałem, że to się robi po malowaniu tak zwanym waterwashem.
Z tym "dissolved putty" chodziło mi o to co Wy używacie do wypełniania szpar na łączeniach plastiku.
Moskito jest super !
A termometr wsadźcie do cienia ! I jeśli wtedy pokaże 52... to będzie można uznać, że atmosferę w pracy macie gorącą !
Ciao !


----------



## spit5 (Jul 13, 2010)

Zeżarło mi cały post
Do dooopy z takim pisaniem
Podeślę zdjęcia szybko załapiesz, wszak jeden obraz wart 1000 słów.


----------



## timor (Jul 13, 2010)

Oho, widzę, ze Ty też masz klopoty z postowaniem. Jedna rada może, ja to robię ostatnio, piszę w Wordzie i potem kopiuje na forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2010)

Nie wiem jak to robicie ale ja nie mam problemów z postowaniem.Jadę cięgle jeszcze na IE6 z dodatkami i jest OK.Większość forumowiczów też nie ma problemów.Ale jak widać zdarzają się wyjątki. Fakt że większość problemów stwarzają te reklamy i inne niewidoczne przekierowania.Więc dobrze jest zablokować je, zwłaszcza te pop-up windows.




timor said:


> Mam ochotę zrobić coś prostrzego jak to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acha ... JG1 Wurger...... Jeśli chcesz coś rzycającego się w oczy zobacz też te ...


----------



## timor (Jul 14, 2010)

Szachownicy to raczej nie dzam rady zrobić, spróbuję pasy. Chodziło mi głównie o plamy (motling ?) Mój schemat jest więc raczej uproszczony i jak podejrzewam plamy na FW190 były malowane zawsze. Dzięki.


----------



## timor (Jul 14, 2010)

Co do postowaniea to myślę, że moje blokowanie przekierowań powoduje u mnie problemy.
Ciao.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2010)

timor said:


> Co do postowaniea to myślę, że moje blokowanie przekierowań powoduje u mnie problemy.
> Ciao.



To może zmaina ustawień fire-wall'a pomoże.

Co do motlingu to nie zawsze występował.Ale masz rację większość maszyn niemieckich tak była malowana.


----------



## timor (Jul 14, 2010)

Dzięki.
A z firewall to co masz na myśli ? Ja blokuję całą listę specyficznych IP, m.i. wszystkie znane mi adresy serwerów google służące do zbierania informacji . Zwykle kłópotów nie ma, ale ta website upiera się na przekierowanioe na google-analytics i browser nie ładował strony nigdy do końca (firefox 2). W tej chwili przekierowałem to połączenie na 127.0.0.1 i chyba jest spokój.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2010)

Zawsze mozna utworzyć regułę.Ale jesli przekierowałeś to na inny port.To może być. Kontroluj tylko czy na innych stronach nie masz klopotu..


----------



## timor (Jul 14, 2010)

Nie, nigdy nie było kłopotów. To jest pierwsza tak uparta website. No cóż, ktoś musi zapłacić za jej istnienie no i są to reklamy. No ale, jak nie pałką to go kijem.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2010)

Z tego co wiem to sama Google oferuje wtyczkę do blokowania tych stron.


----------



## timor (Jul 14, 2010)

Naprawdę ? I pewnie firmom reklamowym oferują "wtyczkę" do omijania tamtej "wtyczki". Jak z "call display" w telefonach.
Raczej polegam na pliku Hosts i wlasnej firewall.
Hej, nie zapomnij pochwalić się tym Me109E zanim go oddasz do muzeum. W 1/24 to będzie co oglądać. Robisz go z pootwieranymi blachami ?
A propos malowania, aerograf mi pulsuje (single action internal mix), co może być nie tak ?


----------



## spit5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Zbiornik wyrównawczy masz?


----------



## timor (Jul 15, 2010)

Nnie, nie mam. Ale znalazłem komentarze Badgera. Niedokręcona głowica, źle osadzina końcówka (?) (tip) (wiem o co chodzi, jakkolwiek mam założoną fabrycznie nową głowicę powinno być OK.) albo zjechane łożysko igły. lożysko wydaję się być ciasne i nie wypada, pozostaje tylko ten "łeb" sprawdzić (zaraz po śniadaniu). Dopiero potem popatrzymy na kompresor. Ten mój Badger 200 zaczyna mnie coraz bardziej denerwować, już złożyłem zamówienie na Paasche H. (Zejdzie z miesąc).
Romek, jak tam ten termometr ? Nam temperatury trochę się uspokoiły (22-26C) ale wilgotniść powietrza jest taka, że czuje się jakby było 10 stopni więcej.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2010)

timor said:


> Naprawdę ? I pewnie firmom reklamowym oferują "wtyczkę" do omijania tamtej "wtyczki". Jak z "call display" w telefonach.
> Raczej polegam na pliku Hosts i wlasnej firewall.
> Hej, nie zapomnij pochwalić się tym Me109E zanim go oddasz do muzeum. W 1/24 to będzie co oglądać. Robisz go z pootwieranymi blachami ?
> A propos malowania, aerograf mi pulsuje (single action internal mix), co może być nie tak ?



Całkiem możliwe Wojtek.To jak w tym dowcipie o samolotach i rakietach.Ciągle coś więcej do kupienia.

Ten Bf109E jest OOB ( out of box) zadnych blach czy żywicy.Dorobiłem tylko parę drobiazgów i poprawiłem tu i tam.Zero otwarc.No może kabina.Nawet musiałem dokleić osłonę silnika bo nawet po pasowaniu wyszło ....jak by pijany sikał. ALe parę fotek strzeliłem. Cierpliwości.

Czym pluje aerograf...farbą czy wodą?


----------



## timor (Jul 15, 2010)

Z pulsacją to wygląda na to, że była luźna głowica.
Skąd ten model ? W 1/24 też knocą ?


----------



## timor (Jul 15, 2010)

O, aerograf pluł wszystkim, farbą, wodą i rozpuszczalnikiem. Ale teraz już przestał. Wystrzeliłem z niego ze 3 ccm farby i wygląda OK.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2010)

Ten model Airfix'u to stary zestaw z lat 70 chyba. Nie wart zachodu. Ścianki połówek kadłuba i skrzydeł po powiększeniu do slai 1:1 były by jak pancerz czołowy Tygrysa.Szkło też. Nity wypukłe w skali 1:1 wyglądały by jak gwoździe. Kształt też raczej nie jest zbyt precyzyjny, ale nie sprawdzałem.

Jeśli aerograf pluje to zanczy że ciśnienie jest zbyt słabe albo farba za gęsta.Dobrze że to tylko lużne śruby.


----------



## v2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Dorobiłem tylko parę drobiazgów i poprawiłem tu i tam.



Całe szczęście, że nie działałeś za czasów Adolfa... wtedy poprawki w mietku były szczególnie mile widziane...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2010)

I parę fotek ze wstępnego malowania...kilka innych znajdziesz w Model kit Reviews/ What's on the Workbench.


----------



## timor (Jul 16, 2010)

Czy jest to praca w ramach czynu społecznego ?


----------



## spit5 (Jul 16, 2010)

timor said:


> Romek, jak tam ten termometr ? Nam temperatury trochę się uspokoiły (22-26C) ale wilgotniść powietrza jest taka, że czuje się jakby było 10 stopni więcej.



W robocie termometr odmówił współpracy, teraz w domu mam 36 Celcjuszy. Na spacer z psami do lasu idę o 6 rano i po 9 wieczorem, w dzień jest jak w mikroweli.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 16, 2010)

v2 said:


> Całe szczęście, że nie działałeś za czasów Adolfa... wtedy poprawki w mietku były szczególnie mile widziane...



Willy M. nie lubił konkurencji.
Miał dobrze usytuowanych parteigenosse, którzy przy pomocy chłopaków wujka Mullera wybiliby z głowy poprawianie wyrobów nieomylnego mistrza.


----------



## timor (Jul 16, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Willy M. nie lubił konkurencji.
> Miał dobrze usytuowanych parteigenosse, którzy przy pomocy chłopaków wujka Mullera wybiliby z głowy poprawianie wyrobów nieomylnego mistrza.


Kurt Tank i tak go pobił. Na szczęście za późno. Chociaż wtedy W.M. przechodził już raczej na odrzutowce.
Z mojego podwórka.
Temperatury spadły chwilowo, ale turecka łaźnia trwa.
FW190A5 już w malowaniu, boję się mottlingu.
W międzyczasie sklepnąłem stary zestaw Airfix-u FW190D9









jako przygotowanie zestawu Hasegawy. Pomijając bogactwo braku szczegółów u Airfixa a ujętych przez skośnookich, model ma znaczne wygięcie kadłuba (patrząc od frontu w lewo). Ale podobają mi się linie tego samolotu, ma w sobie coś z morskiego jaszczura sprzed 150 mln. lat.
Teraz pytanie, jak zrobić tę cholerną antenę w FW. A5 już ma owiewkę zainstalowaną, ale dora jeszcze nie.
Ciao.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 16, 2010)

O rany, Wojtek ty to jesteś twardziel
Takiego rzęcha robisz. Zagłówek to jakieś nieporozumienie. A wnęki podwozia są pełne, co?


----------



## timor (Jul 16, 2010)

Rzech to jest ale o dziwo komory podwozia sa pelne, sort of. Jutro klikne fote. Poza tym, jak sie oczyles jezdzic dali Ci od razu mercedesa ? Jak sp..prze to nie bede plakal. ten zaglowek mozna jeszcze poprawic (podciac troche). Moze ten model zrobic tak ?








O komory kol




Tylko, jak njlepiej z ta antena ?


----------



## timor (Jul 16, 2010)

A jesli chodzi o rzechy, to mam ich wiecej. A propos, tego P51 Tamiyi to nie bylo w sklepie, natomiast w stosie pudelek wygrzebalem spita Mk1 Tamiyi. Czy Tamiya robila jakies sowieckie samoloty (modele !!!)? Mam jej model jakiegos japonskiego samolotu ktorego wszystko razem zrobiono tylko sztuk 2, i doczekal sie pieknego modelu. Uff...
Ciao


----------



## timor (Jul 16, 2010)

Mala opinia o tym modelu:
Swanny's Models - Airfix Fw-190D-9 (Captured Soviet aircraft)
Jeszcze znalazlem innych .


----------



## spit5 (Jul 17, 2010)

Spit Mk.I Tamiya możesz brać w ciemno.
Co do Dory to właśnie nie powinna mieć pełnych wnęk podwozia. Przez te "dziury" było widać silnik no i działka. Model z linku przez Ciebie podanym zrobiony jest powiedzmy poprawnie, jest próba wheateringu trochę niekonsekwentna w wykonaniu(koła ubłocone, a na dolnych powierzchniach skrzydeł ani śladu błota, ślady zabrudzeń wzdłuż skrzydeł, a nie zgodnie z opływem powietrza ), ale na czymś trzeba się uczyć, a merytorycznie ....... no cóż. Poza tym działka można zrobić z igły od strzykawki, klapki chłodzenia silnika też do poprawki, podwozie jakieś takie krzywe, wyloty łusek na dolnej pow. skrzydeł też można wyciąć. Kolejna niekonsekwencja to brak śladów zamalowania krzyży na dolnej pow. skrzydeł(na kadłubie i na górnej pow. skrzydeł są). Dobra dalej już nie będę się pastwił


----------



## timor (Jul 18, 2010)

Czołem, czołem ! Miałem miły weekend, pogoda sie znowu zdeczko poprawiła, pojechaliśmy na plażę nad jezioro. Dmuchało tak, że parasola nie szło otworzyć, ale za to fala była na 1.5m i woda ciepła po miesiącu żaru. Przez trzy godziny siedziałem w wodzie. Uff.
Dora: przez dziurawe luki podwozia ruzumiem totalny brak czegokolwiek, jak w tym moim jaku. To już cud, że model za $6.50 ma taki element. Perforację da się łatwo zrobić. Klapki chłodnicy podpiłowałem ile sie dało, dziury wylotu łusek w moim egzemplażu są na wylot. Ten gościo musiał je zalepić.Dlugie igły na dzialka też juz mam i dziury sa wywiercone (jakiego winny być koloru ?)(lufy działek ?)
Te same jaja będą z zestawem Hasegawy już widzę. Zadnego weatheringu robić nie będę.
Inny link:
Fw190D in 1/72
Ten sam zestaw, inne wykonanie. Tylko powiedz mi jak z tą anteną, z czego i jak to po kolei.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 18, 2010)

Lufy działek to gunmetal, ale czarne też mogą być. Antena to trochę trudniejsza sprawa. Przerabiałem różne żyłki, druty, nitki z rajstop, włosy. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest to finewaterline


----------



## timor (Jul 19, 2010)

Dzięki, ta technika jest nowa dla mnie. 
Jednak rozciągany plastik.


----------



## timor (Jul 20, 2010)

v2 said:


> Całe szczęście, że nie działałeś za czasów Adolfa... wtedy poprawki w mietku były szczególnie mile widziane...


Hej ! Sprawdźcie to ( a może już znacie):
JG26 "The Abbeville Boys" Luftwaffe Fighter Unit in WWII
W polowie artykułu jest sekcja zatytułowana:
*Improving the Bf 109*
Ciekawe, że gościo, mimo że Amerykanin używa skrótu a/c na aircraft. W całej Ameryce a/c znane jest jako "air condition". (?)
Ciao.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2010)

timor said:


> Czy jest to praca w ramach czynu społecznego ?



Witam Panów,

Nie Wojtku, to nie jest czyn społeczny ale jest to płatna głupota. Właśnie skończyłem.Co myślicie?


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Szokująco piękny! Kawał wspaniałej roboty! Gratulacje!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2010)

Dziękuję Dominiku. Za parę dni zaczynzm twój B-24.


----------



## marshall (Jul 21, 2010)

Bardzo ładna 109-tka. Czy to połyskiwanie widoczne na pierwszym zdjęciu to z powodu, że jeszcze farba dobrze nie wyschła czy po prostu tak się światło odbiło?

I jeszcze raz dzięki za radę. Od wczoraj mam kompresor i aerograf, zrobiłem dopiero tylko kilka testów ale maluje świetnie.

I jeszcze pytanie odnośnie farb do aerografu, jest coś czego trzeba się szczególnie wystrzegać? A może są jakieś farby warte polecenia?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2010)

Cześć,

Nie ma za co.Cieszę się że pomogłem.

Co do połyskiwania to świerzy lakier tak jeszcze błyszczy .Wykończenie jest półmatowe a nie matowe. W zasadzie powinienem go natrysnąć jeszcze raz półmatem albo matem ale zabrakło czasu i musiałem go dostarczyć właścicielowi.A w dodatku mam problem z kompresorem.Przez te upały zbuntował się i nie chce dmuchać porządnie.

Co do farb..to nie ma jakichś specialnych problemów.Na pewno należy unikać starych farb lub zanieczyszczonych. Do malowania pygotowuj farbę w ilości trochę iększej niż potrzeba. Rozrabiaj ją w osobnym naczyniu tak aby można było dolać kiedy się skończy w aerografie.Uniknie się tak dwóch różnych odcieni.

Nie kładź następnaj warfstwy farby na zasychającą już warstwę bo będzie kaszka na powierzchnie modelu.( dotyczy to zwłaszcza Humbroli ) Zasadą jest kładiemy następną warstwę na całkowicie suchą poprzednią.

Nie śpiesz się.


Farby godne polecenia.....akryle Vallejo Air. A tak że podkłady Gunze i Flat Tamiya Base.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 22, 2010)

No no Wojtek, ładny kawałek mietka.
Naprawdę fajny model Ci wyszedł z tego bardzo średniej jakości zestawu. Zrób trochę zbliżeń detali, bo do Wałcza nie chcę mi się jechać.
Z tym matem to się nie spiesz. Samoloty experten były nawet polerowane przez mechaników, aby wycisnąć kilka km/h więcej.
Mój kompresor też fiksuje, czekam jak pogoda się uspokoi, to wracam też do warsztatu.
A po za tym współczuję "ciśnienia" roboty na zamówienie. Znam to z autopsji.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2010)

Dzięki Romek. Parę detali znajdziesz w sekcji modelarskiej w sub-sekcji Start to finish model building. Co do matu to masz rację.Więc tak zostanie.


----------



## timor (Jul 22, 2010)

Piękny model. Ręka i oko mistrza. Muzeum powinno być "happy". Przy okazji co to za muzeum ? Może będziesz miał więcej zamowień ? Kidyś tak z grubsza liczyłem i wyszło mi, że w WW2 bralo udział około 200 typów i głównych variantów samolotów myśliwskich. Roboty na 16 lat dając miesiąc na jeden 
Zaczyna mnie korcić większa skala niż 1/72.
Czy macie jakiś sekret na zrobienie mottlingu na Wurgerze w 1/72 ? Już trzeci raz przemalowuję boki modelu.
Widzę, że wszystkim kompresory bzikują w takiej pogodzie, bo już myślałem, że to tylko ja jestem taki trefny.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2010)

Dziękuję Wojtku. 
Te museum to Muzeum Regionalne w Wałczu. Robią wystawę na rocznicę bitwy o Anglię. Kolega robił dla nich Hurricane z 303 dywizjonu.Widziałem go i też wygląda świetnie.

Co do skali to 1/48 wydaje się najbardziej ekonomiczna biorąc wielkość modeli i ich cene pod rozwagę.

Co do motlingu...to zależy od rodzaju ( ciapki albo wężyki.) Jeśli ciapki to najpierw należy nanieść stały kamuflaż.Następnie zrób sobie ksero rzutów bocznych kadłuba w skali. jeśli były użyte dwa kolory zrób podwójnie.Teraz przy pomocy igieł i skalpela podziuraw rzut boczny w miejscach gdzie były plamki jednego koloru. Dziurki staraj się zrobić w kształcie tych na rzutach. ale tak aby ich krawedzie były wywinięte do góry tylko z jednej strony.Mając zrobiony taki szablon przymocuj go do kadłuba za pomocą taśmy przylepnej ( może być Tamiya) tak aby te wywinięte krawędzie otwórów były na zewnątrz ( w twoją stronę.Pozwoli to na rozmycie plamek czy wężyków kiedy użyjesz aerografu.Mając jeden kolor natryśnięty usuń szablon ( delikatnie może się jescze przydać) i sprawdź jak plamki wyglądają.Jeśli potrzeba poprawić to przyłóż szblon jeszcze raz i popraw.To samo dla drugiego koloru.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 22, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Dzięki Romek. Parę detali znajdziesz w sekcji modelarskiej w sub-sekcji Start to finish model building. Co do matu to masz rację.Więc tak zostanie.



To nie jest wątek modelarski, tylko alkoholowy


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2010)

Tobie tylko alkohol w głowie...


----------



## spit5 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mnie?
To Jan zaczął


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2010)

Ano tak....


----------



## timor (Jul 23, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Co do skali to 1/48 wydaje się najbardziej ekonomiczna biorąc wielkość modeli i ich cene pod rozwagę.



Czołem.
Z ekonomią to może być różnie. Jak już wiecie, ceny w moim mieście nie mają żadnej relacji z Waszymi. dobry model Tamiyi w 1/72 kosztuje około 40% tego, co ten sam model w 1/48. Zresztą kasa nie ma takiego znaczenia tytaj, intryguje mnie dokładność z jaką te modele robicie. Jak to się Romek wyraził, to królewska skala. Jakkolwiek 1/72 ma znacznie bogatszą selekcję.



Wurger said:


> Co do motlingu...to zależy od rodzaju


Dzięki, czułem, że jest jakiś sposób.

Romek, to jest wątek alkoholowy. Wyborowa czy żyto to świetne (i tanie) rozpuszczalniki do akrylu. Tylko że mi szybko wychodzą, na każde 0.5 ml do farby 50 trafia do gardła )

Ciao.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2010)

timor said:


> , intryguje mnie dokładność z jaką te modele robicie. Jak to się Romek wyraził, to królewska skala. Jakkolwiek 1/72 ma znacznie bogatszą selekcję.



Cześć,

Nie ma takiego zestawu , który byłby wolny od wad. Dlatego są dwie drogi robienia modeli. Albo budujesz od podstaw, albo poprawiasz to co jest. Zgodnie z prawem Murphiego, łatwiej zacząć coś od początku niż poprawiać po kimś.  ALe Murphy był optymistą i nie myślał o modelarstwie. 
Zacznij traktować zestawy jak ćwierć surowce a nie finalny produkt i jesteś w klubie. Pilnik , papier ścierny kubek po jogurcie czy drucik....tak to jest to co każdy modelarz powinien lubić. Odgryść części od ramki potrafi każdy ale z całą resztą to już inna sprawa.Czasem warto usiąść i popatrzeć na pudełko z modelem a potem zastanowić się co to ma być.

Co do skali..ja też jestem fanem siedem-dwójki.Wszystkie modele jakie mam to w tej skali.Ale oczy już nie te...


----------



## timor (Jul 23, 2010)

Nie tylko oczy nie te, ale stres życia wychodzi drżącymi rękoma też. Na szczęscie mnie takie dłubanie uspakaja i już nawet nie o to chodzi by wyszło, ale o dobre samopoczucie.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2010)

Dokładnie .... mam to samo. A wzrok..no cóż nadciśnienie robi swoje.

A propo..co lepiej mieć Prkinsona czy Alzheimera ?

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## timor (Jul 23, 2010)

Wurger said:


> A propo..co lepiej mieć Prkinsona czy Alzheimera ?


Lepiej nie mieć nic.
A propos nadciśnienia, masz siedzącą robotę ?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2010)

Fakt ale jak by się trafiło ?????

Tak ..siedzącą.


----------



## timor (Jul 23, 2010)

Jak by się trafiło to wolę nie myśleć. Czego najbardziej się obawiam , to utraty kontroli nad sobą, własną świadomością.

A jakiś sport uprawiałeś za młodych (bardzo) lat ?


----------



## timor (Jul 23, 2010)

Muszę lecieć. Na razie.
A propos, widziałem, że radziłeś coś Marshallowi. Jaki jest Twój sposób na przygotowanie farb do aerografu ?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2010)

timor said:


> Jak by się trafiło to wolę nie myśleć. Czego najbardziej się obawiam , to utraty kontroli nad sobą, własną świadomością.
> 
> A jakiś sport uprawiałeś za młodych (bardzo) lat ?
> 
> Jaki jest Twój sposób na przygotowanie farb do aerografu ?



A więc Alzheimer. Ja bym wolał Parkinsone. No bo lepiej wylać połowę kieliszka niż zapomnieć wypić. 

Zgadza sie - koszykówkę 8 lat i biegi na długi dystans 2 lata.

Zależy od farb. Ja maluję Humbrolami. Generalnie mieszam tyle samo farby co rozpuszczalnika. Ale nie które
emalie np. zielone potrzebują pare kropel "thinnera" więcej.. Farbę należy dobrze wymieszać , zarówno przed pobraniem z pojemnika jak i po dolaniu rozpuszczalnika.. Rozrabiaj farbę w osobnym naczyniu w iliści nieco większej niż potrzeba.Będziesz miał ten sam odcień i gęstość jeśli zabraknie ci farby w aerografie.


----------



## timor (Jul 23, 2010)

O to Ci chodziło z tym Alzheimerem, a ja wziąłem to poważnie .
Od kiedy masz to wysokie ciśnienie ? Biegi na długi dystans powinny poważnie opóźnić ten problem. Ja trochę pływałem.
Z farbami chodzi mi o system odmierzania i przechowywania.


----------



## timor (Jul 23, 2010)

Modele Eduard są OK ?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2010)

Ciśnienie..od 34 roku życia. Wystąpiło po nocnych lotach. Jeden z pilotów nawywijał.No ale to dawne czasy.

Do odmierzania możesz użyć strzykawki o pojemności 5cm sześciennych. Może też być 2cm albo inna.Nie ma znaczenia. Używaj dwóch , jednej dla farby drugiej dla rozpuszczalnika. Ja używam jednej dla rozpuszczalnika ( 2cm) lub kroplomierza , który był w zestawie z aerografem. Są też dostępne osobno. Farbę nakładam do pojemnika roboczego stalowym kawałkiem drutu.Kiedyś rozmontowałem małe liczydło córki.Koraliki były na tych prętach. Ma to też zaletę bo pręt służy tak że jako mieszadło. W zasadzie to liczę krople farby i rozpuszczalnika. Tylko dla dużej ilości używam strzykawek jako miarki w centymetrach sześciennych.

Modele Eduarda są więcej niż OK.


----------



## timor (Jul 23, 2010)

Hej. Z Eduardem zobaczymy, wlasnie kupilem Jaka 3 w 48, wyglada dobrze. Na weekend go rozetne.
Wroce do domu to Ci opisze moj sposob z farbami, mysle, ze dosc praktyczny.
Widze, ze Twoje koneksje z lotnictwem to nie tylko w sferze modeli. Brzmi mi to na wojsko, bo w nocy nikt opryskow rolniczych nie robi.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 24, 2010)

Skala 1/48 jest wg mnie idealnym kompromisem pomiędzy wielkością modelu, skalą detalizacji części i możliwości manualnych wykonawcy.
Z modeli Eduarda mam Fokker D VII, P-39 i F5F w wersji "dual combo" z blachami i maskami do malowania. Bardzo dobra jakość za rozsądna cenę. Foka też jest niezła. Naprawdę polecam.
Po za tym jak mówił Wojtek nie ma idealnego zestawu. Zawsze znajdziemy coś co można poprawić.


----------



## timor (Jul 24, 2010)

Dzięki , Romek. To co kupiłem na start to Jak 3 model wersji uproszczonej (Weekend edition) z uproszczonym wnętrzem kokpitu i bez masek dla owiewki. Cena napradę rozsądna, szczególnie, że to produkt czeski, a te u nas kosztują jak złoto. Nie wiem czemu, nie zawsze ich jakość jest tak dobra jak ten Eduard. Fokę miałem w ręku najpierw, ale potem spietrałem sie mottlingiem )).
!/48 może trochę zmieni moją filozofię podejścia do modelowania. Do tej pory dokładność historyczna była dla mnie względna, robię raczej OOB głównie jako zobrazowanie typu dla poszczególnych operacji, bitew czy teatru. Tak jak ten gościo, Santiago Hrubisko (http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/yo...ane-sub-collection-current-project-19775.html)
co kropi hurricany szybciej niż Anglicy w 1940. Celem jest nie super dokładny model, ale pewien szerzej pojęty obraz historii tego samolotu.
No, zobaczymy jak mi pójdzie. Plastik się na razie suszy po myciu.


----------



## timor (Jul 24, 2010)

Weekend. Wszyscy gdzieś grzeją gnaty na słońcu popijając żywca. A u mnie 29C i leje. Plastik ciągle wilgotny, turecka łaźnia trwa.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2010)

Dobrze myślisz Wojtek...


----------



## timor (Jul 25, 2010)

Hej ! Ktos kiedys uzywal Vallejo "airbrush ready" ?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2010)

Ja akurat nie...ale to są bardzo dober farby.No i gotowe do nakładania aerografem.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wurger said:


> No i gotowe do nakładania aerografem.



I tylko do aerografu. Pędzlowac nie da rady.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2010)

Si, si....Polenta.


----------



## timor (Jul 27, 2010)

spit5 said:


> I tylko do aerografu. Pędzlowac nie da rady.


Jak sama nazwa wskazuje. Na próbę wziąłem czarny i wyszło dobrze. Forma buteleczki jest bardzo dobra, wkraplacz, choć z drugiej strony mieszanie tylko przez potrząsanie. To może nie takie skuteczne.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2010)

Daj żonie nich trzęsie .......


----------



## spit5 (Jul 27, 2010)

One to umieją.

Coś mi suczki nad głową dzisiaj latają. Patrzę w dzisiejszy AUP, a tam ruch jak na wyprzedaży w markecie. Co to armia dostała ekstra kasę na paliwo? Latają marynarze i wojska lądowe-tłok.
Jutro też planują dużo latac.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2010)

Pogoda ostanio nas nie rozpieszczała...no to i zapasy są.


----------



## timor (Jul 27, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Daj żonie nich trzęsie .......


Eee... ja juz nie mam tyle testostronu by wytrzymac te czestotolwosc trzesienia.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2010)

A tak...w naszym wieku to człowiek może tylko raz w przód i raz w tył....


----------



## spit5 (Jul 29, 2010)

I to szybko, bo zapomni po co to robi


----------



## timor (Jul 29, 2010)

spit5 said:


> I to szybko, bo zapomni po co to robi


No nieeee ...
Tak źle to jeszcze nie jest ze mną. Ale Wy, panowie, widzę że musicie się przenieść do Kalifornii. Tam są częste trzęsienia ziemi.... nie trzeba pamiętać.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2010)

Ale nie można budować modeli kiedy się łapy trzęsą... więc Kalifornia odpada.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 29, 2010)

No, i zadłużona jest, więc jest ryzyko że podatki podniosą


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2010)

O to, to...


----------



## timor (Jul 29, 2010)

Eh Wy sceptycy. Nie trzęsie cały czas, bo inaczej byśmy się za... jak ten dziadek ze sklerozą. A podatki ? Popatrzcie wokół siebie, aha ? Najbliższe niezadłużone terytorium jakie znam to Księżyc.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2010)

Księżyc..to już lepiej. Byłbym trochę lżejszy tam.


----------



## timor (Jul 29, 2010)

He, he...
Jak tam, zacząłeś tego Liberatora ? W jakiej on będzie skali ?

Ja cały czs eksperymentuję z tą metodą motlingu, do której mnie uświadomiłeś. Nie tak prosto, ale wychodzi mi coraz delikatniej.
Dzięki jeszcze raz.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2010)

W zasadzie to tak...B-24 jest zaczety. ALe jeszcze nic do pokazania. Model jest w skali 1:33 tak jak większość modeli kartonowych.

Motling nie jast łatwy w skali 1:72.Sam musiałem nieźle się namęczyć żeby to opanować. Lepiej jest malwać wężyki niż ciapki. Zwłaszcza jeśli aerograf ma dyszę 0,2mm Ale trening czyni mistrza.


----------



## timor (Jul 29, 2010)

O, nie wiedziałem, że to karton. To w takim razie dość skomplikowane. Raz kiedyś zrobiłem spita z kartonu, a że kleje za komuny były takie jakie były, to daleko nie "poleciał". Powodzenia.





Tak to wygląda na razie. Muszę znaleść papier lepiej nadający się do tej zabawy i myślę, że jeżeli plamy wyjdą trochę za mocne, to lekki overspray podstawowego koloru powinien dać pożądany efekt.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2010)

Wyglada bardo dobrze. Nie jestem pewien ale chyba za blizko kadłuba trzymasz szablon. ALbo odsuń go troszeczkę albo podwiń bardziej krawędzie otworków w szablonie.. Można też tak jak teraz aby srodki plamek były bardziej nasycone kolorem, a następnie odsunąć szablon o około 0,5 0,8 mm of powierzchni i psiknąć aerografem z większej odległości żeby uzyskać słabsze nasycenie i rosmycie brzegów plamek. Potrenuj na kawałku bristolu najpierw. Co do papieru to zasada jest taka, im cieńszy papier tym ostrzejsze brzegi plam.


Co do kleju dla kertonówek to zawsze używam Butaprenu i Superglue. No i dzięki za życzenia.


----------



## timor (Jul 29, 2010)

wydawało mi się, że superglue nie chwyta papieru, przynajmniej w Ameryce 
Co do mottlingu zgadza się, szablon za blisko, dziury chyba za małe i papier chyba za cieńki bo krawędzie otworków za szybko wracają "do dziury".
Na razie, trzymaj się, ja lecę do kołchozu.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2010)

Superglue jest raczej do usztuwniania kartonu oraz klejenia metalowych części ( drucików np....) A papier amerykański jest dobry ale tylko then zadrukowany na zielono. Reszta to szajse..fakt. 

Co robisz w kołchozie?


----------



## spit5 (Jul 30, 2010)

Cześć
Pozwolicie, że trochę namieszam z motlingiem made in Luftgangsta.
Jest to moja metoda tzw. "od dupy strony" czyli malujesz kadłub w kolorze motlingu
na to przyklejasz delikatnie cienkie wałeczki Blue Tack czyli specjalnej plasteliny biurowej do papieru, 
która charakteryzuje sie tym ze jest sucha i nie zostawia tłustych plam.
Blu-Tack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Następnie maluję kolorem jaśnieszym który normalnie jest pod motlingiem. Należy pamiętać o tym żeby malować prostopadle do powierzchni modelu.
Ta metoda nadaje się głównie do makaroniarskich samolotów które wg mnie mają najpiękniejsze kamo.
Ta plastelina pomaga również przy malowaniu płynnych przejść między kolorami kamuflarzu.
Przy korzystaniu z metody Wojtka nie trzeba trzymać wzornka motlingu, ale przykleić go do modelu Blue Tackiem przez co uzyskujemy równą odległość pomiędzy wzornikiem a modelem co ułatwi malowanie.


----------



## timor (Jul 30, 2010)

Romek, dzięki, Prawdę mówiąc już o tym myślałem (o metodzie), ale nie doszedłem do blue-tack'a. I nie tylko italiańskie samoloty, mam jeden model leżący na górze mojego stosu , gdzie to będzie idealne, francuski Arsenal VG 33.


Wurger said:


> Co robisz w kołchozie?


Ano nic ambitnego. Mój kołchoz to szkoła publiczna (mamy publiczne i katolickie oraz prywatne o wszelkich zabarwieniach) gdzie pracuję na pół etatu na razie jako "obsługa". Zasadniczo jest to sprzątanie szkoły oraz drobne prace naprawcze i "rekonfiguracyjne". W ciągu roku szkolnego jest lekko, latem nieco gorzej. Relatywnie dobrze płatna, spokojna i bezpieczna ("rządowa" z silną unią). Na stare lata takiej potrzebuję. Nic nowego dla mnie, bo po przyjeździe do Kanady tu zrobił się kryzys i żeby mieć pracę założyłem swoją firmę sprzątania biur. Nie jest ze mnie wielki byznesmen ( w tym business'ie trzeba być "piratem"-czytaj-skurwe...m. Prosta prawda nie sprzedaje się dobrze), ale utrzymałem robotę przez 16 lat w limitowanym zakresie. Będę dalej to robił, ale chcę mieć zabezpieczenie i jeszcze pewnie ze dwa lata zanim dopuszczą mnie do pełnego zatrudnienia w szkole. Latem mam do obsługi obóz małych dzieci (zasadniczo przechowalnia maluchów kiedy rodzice pracują). Syf i malaria, ale mają to za co płacą.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2010)

Jasne. Rozumiem. Dzięki.


----------



## v2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Czołem Wojtku,

przepraszam, że dopiero teraz się odzywam w kwestii Liberatora. No cóż na 100% Ty najlepiej wiesz jak powinien wyglądac. Z mojej strony jest tylko prośba o literę kodową "F" i nr. KH152.... Nic nie wiadomo o żadnych extra oznaczeniach tej maszyny....

Pozdrówka serdeczne,
Dominik


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2010)

No cześć ,

A już myślałem że coś zbroiłem i nie chcesz rozmawiać. Podaj mi numer tego dywizjonu. Masz też datę kiedy ich zestrzelono?

W~


----------



## v2 (Jul 30, 2010)

No wiesz! Stan lekkiego zagonienia i tyle. Liberator Mk Vi był z 34 Sqn SAAF i został zestrzelony w okolicach Dąbrowy Tarnowskiej w nocy z 16 na 17 pażdziernika 1944. Leciał ze zrzutem dla AK.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2010)

OK. Dzięki. 

Oznaczenia oczywiście RAF-u?


----------



## v2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nie mieli biedacy wyjścia- byli pod Koroną....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2010)

Fakt...


----------



## timor (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Guys, sprawdzcie to:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-videos/destruction-warszaw-25701.html#post699446
Czy seje dobra propagande ?


----------



## spit5 (Jul 31, 2010)

Coś nie teges z tym linkiem. 
No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator.
Z samolotami ma niewiele wspólnego, no chyba że to widok z samolotu.

Tutaj jest link do strony
MIASTO RUIN
Temat oryginalny, ciekawy i wart rozpropagowania za granicą. Już z zapowiedzi czuć grozą.


----------



## marshall (Jul 31, 2010)

Już są dwa tematy o tym filmie.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/3d-film-show-warsaw-devastated-after-wwii-25670.html


http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-videos/destruction-warszaw-25701.html


A może przydałby się jakiś "oficjalny" temat o rocznicy Powstania?


----------



## timor (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry, coś sknociłem.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2010)

Zdarza się. Don't worry. Czytałem twoje posty w wątku BB. Lepiej bym tego nie wyraził. Dobra robota Wojtek.


----------



## timor (Jul 31, 2010)

Dzięki.
Wkurzył mnie trochę tymi "rebels".


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2010)

Jak się zna tylko najbliższe sąsiectwo w promieniu paru kilometrów no to tak jest....zachowaj spokój.


----------



## timor (Jul 31, 2010)

He he ! Trzeba bronić własnego. Za dużo B.S. krąży w propagandzie na temat Polski i jej udziału w WW2. A tu, w Ameryce szczególnie. Z drugiej strony podatność tych ludzi na propagandę (i reklamę) jest zastraszająca.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2010)

Dobrze że Stalin czy Mao nie żyli w Ameryce. Strach pomyśleć co by to było...


----------



## timor (Jul 31, 2010)

Oj oj oj ! Nawet nie trzeba za dużej wyobraźni.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## timor (Jul 31, 2010)

Wojtek, miłego weekendu. My lecimy w plener, powrót w poniedziłek wieczorem.
Ciao.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wojtek z T. odbierz maila.
O czym piszecie?
Już wiem. To duńczyk więc prawie za miedzą, ale od tego dobrobytu to we łbach im się poprzewracało.


----------



## v2 (Jul 31, 2010)

timor said:


> He he ! Trzeba bronić własnego. Za dużo B.S. krąży w propagandzie na temat Polski i jej udziału w WW2. A tu, w Ameryce szczególnie. Z drugiej strony podatność tych ludzi na propagandę (i reklamę) jest zastraszająca.



Ale czasem miło poczytac, że polskie dokonania robią wrażenie:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/non-fiction/question-honor-25633.html

A wątek Powstania był przez poprzednie lata- zawsze warto go odświeżyc w tych dniach....np. ten:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/warsaw-uprising-august-1-1944-a-4697.html


----------



## spit5 (Jul 31, 2010)

"Sprawę honoru" mam i nie długo biorę się za czytanie.


----------



## timor (Jul 31, 2010)

spit5 said:


> To duńczyk więc prawie za miedzą, ale od tego dobrobytu to we łbach im się poprzewracało.


Żyję wśród takich ludzi od lat. Osobiście myślę, że to nie dobrobyt (chociaż to może bardziej skomplikowane i temat na inną pogawędkę) ale systemowe niedoinformowanie. A wiadomo; pół prawdy to całe kłamstwo. Ale niektórzy są zainteresowani.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bo niedoinformowanemu lub niedouczonemu społeczeństwu łatwiej wcisnąć każdą głupotę. 
Nie chcą słuchać o problemach otaczającego ich świata, takie chowanie głowy w piasek. 
A jak będzie problem to mądrzejsi których wybrali za nich pomyślą co zrobić. Jest to początek końca szeroko rozumianej cywilizacji świata zachodniego. Luksus rozleniwia bo jeśli jest się pierwszym to nie ma potrzeby by kogoś gonić i rozwijać się.
O kur... , ale się rozgadałem na łykend. Przepraszam


----------



## timor (Aug 1, 2010)

Dokładnie to Romek. Z tych samych powodów sypnął się Rzym szesnaście wieków temu po około 900 latach istnienia. Cywilizacja zachodnia istnieje około 11 wieków i zaczęła odwrotnie, bo od królów i cesarzy a "kończy" na "republice". Dajmy jej jeszcze 2-3 wieki jako efekt technologii, której Rzym nie miał.


----------



## v2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Dosyc czarno widzicie przyszłośc... ale cóż może w tym coś jest. Barbarzyńców wokół troche jest, ma więc kto tę sdeprawowaną Europę podbijac. Ostatnio Francuzi pierwsi zaczęli sprzedawac ruskim przysłowiowy sznur ( ten zakupiony na zachodzie, który miał byc użyty przez Lenina do wieszania sprzedających ) w postaci okrętów desantowych. Tak im się ten "deal" spodobał, że mają sprzedawac następne... Kasa nie śmierdzi jak mawiali starożytni...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2010)

v2 said:


> Kasa nie śmierdzi jak mawiali starożytni...



Tak...zwłaszcza w tej ilości...


----------



## v2 (Aug 1, 2010)

no i do Francji daleko....tymi łajbami tam nie dopłyną. Tylko kraje nadbałtyckie się stresują... ale NATO ich obroni...jak ich natowską bronią ruscy zaatakują.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2010)

A my nie oddamy ani guzika.  Już to gdzieś słyszałem.


----------



## v2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wurger said:


> A my nie oddamy ani guzika.  Już to gdzieś słyszałem.



nie oddamy guzików bo mamy wszystkie zapięcia na rzepy....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2010)

Dobra....nie oddamy rzepów.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 2, 2010)

Eee.., a komu nie oddamy tych guzików czy rzepów?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2010)

A jak myślisz....????


----------



## spit5 (Aug 2, 2010)

No nie wiem. Trochę wrogów by się znalazło
Na wszelki wypadek z powrotem uzbroję miny w ogródku, diabli wiedzą kogo przyniesie.

A co do Liberatora, to SAAF w rondlach zamiast czerwonego używała kolor pomarańczowy. Więc Wojtek musisz się zastanowić, albo zapytać na forum.
A swoja drogą to ciekawe bo parlament afrykanerski ponoć wyraził zgodę na udział swoich wojsk tylko w walkach w Afryce, a Włochy to raczej Europa.


----------



## v2 (Aug 2, 2010)

spit5 said:


> No nie wiem. Trochę wrogów by się znalazło
> Na wszelki wypadek z powrotem uzbroję miny w ogródku, diabli wiedzą kogo przyniesie.
> 
> A co do Liberatora, to SAAF w rondlach zamiast czerwonego używała kolor pomarańczowy. Więc Wojtek musisz się zastanowić, albo zapytać na forum.
> A swoja drogą to ciekawe bo parlament afrykanerski ponoć wyraził zgodę na udział swoich wojsk tylko w walkach w Afryce, a Włochy to raczej Europa.



no tak kolory były inne:
File:Roundel of the SAAF WW2.svg - Wikimedia Commons

PS. Miny... hmmm.... ja mam tylko wilcze doły do wykopania...wtedy to jest wojna ekologiczna


----------



## spit5 (Aug 2, 2010)

v2 said:


> . ja mam tylko wilcze doły do wykopania...wtedy to jest wojna ekologiczna



Za dużo kopania. Leniwy jestem.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2010)

To kup sobie grzechotnika. Może się dogadasz z nim i będzie warował przy drzwiach.

Co do pomarańczowego koloru to ogólnie się zgadza ale są wyjątki. Popatrzcie na te zdjęcia. Oba B-24 są z SAAF. Widać byly dwa bo jeden ma K podkreślone. A kokardy...????


----------



## spit5 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jak sobie kupię węża to nie będę się z nim dogadywał. Wydam rozkaz, ustalę hasło i pójdę spać.

Ten drugi B-24 został stracony 2/3 marca 45, ale na pierwszej fotografii to można zobaczyć że rondle są
bardzo jasne, może pomarańczowe. Wiem różne filmy to i odczyt kolorów może być różny, ale..... .
O Liberatorach w RAF zobacz tu
RAF Liberator Squadrons


----------



## v2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Wojtku, mam obiecane rysunki zasobników zrzutowych od kolesia z Muzeum Powstania Warszawskiego. Przerzucę Ci jak się da najszybciej. Pozdrówka.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

Wiem Romek , wiem. Ty i węża byś przeszkolił. Kurcze , ciekawe ile by miał na 3km...

Bez wątpienia te środki kokard na pierwszym zdjęciu były są jasne.ALe słońce Italii mogło spowodowac wyblaknięcie czerwonego koloru. Trzeba pamiętać że 34 dywizjon stacjonował też w Północnej Afryce.

Dzięki Dominik. Zaczekam.


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

Hej. Czy tylko kokardy miały pomarańczowe centrum ? Czy ozankowania na sterach też ? Zdjęcia mogły być robione na różnych filmach, ja bym przypuszczał, że górne zdjęcie jest na filmie panchromatycznym, dolne na ortochromatycznym. W tamtych latach oba były używane do regularnej fotografii Orto rejestruje czerwone jako czarne, pan jako szare. Na obu zdjęciach valor centrum kokardy odpowiada valorowi flagi ze sterów.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 3, 2010)

Miałby czas na 5
Ale ważniejsze żeby głośno syczał "sssssssssssss........dalaj stąd"


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

Aha, czerwony kolor zwykle blednie w niebieski. I orto i pan winny rejestrować niebieski w tonach ciemniejszej szarości. Chociaż może masz na myśli "wypłowiały", hmm ?


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

Trenuj grzechotnika, tak samo śmiertelny, a groźniejszy dźwięk.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

Oooo i o to chodzi Romek. Mówisz "Grześ bierz" .... i po intruzie. He he he...



Wojtek, ten jasny kolor w fin fleszach też powinien być pomarańczowy dla SAAF. No i mam na myśli wypłowienie.
Co do rodzaju negatywów to na jednym z nich żółty w kokardach kadłubowych powinienb być bardzo ciemny ( prawie jak czerwony na B&W zdjęciach) A oba wyglądają prawie tak samo.Myślę że to raczej ten sam rodzaj materiału fotograficznego ale trochę in warunki naświetlenia. No is sposób zeskanowania obu zdjęć też ma znaczenie.


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeśli weźmiemy pod uwagę warunki oświetlenia to centrum kokardy na liberatorze z górnego zdjęcia nie są czerwone. Czerwony w cieniu nigdy nie wyjdzie tak jasno. Chyba że z filtrem, ale w to wątpię w przypadku tego zdjęcia.


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

A z grzechotnikiem to nawet węża nie trzeba, wysatrczy tuzin grzechotek na motorkach i już. Jak dobrze pogrzechoczesz to każdy sp...li. W Polsce to bezpieczne.


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

Hej ! Od kiedy jestem "senior member"?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

Senior member... ano po setce.  Gratulacje.


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

Nieważne jaki merit ? Hmm.
Przykłady różnic między orto i pan









Jakkolwiek to dolne zdjęcie to kodak z 1930. Na lewo orto, na prawo pan. Problem w tym, że pan może mieć różną czułość na kolory. Z mojego doświadczenia czerwony winien wyjść nieco ciemniej niż na tym zdjęciu. Nieważne jaka obróbka. Z drugiej strony ja robię na nowoczesnych emulsjach. A to zdjęcie wyglada jak trzepnjięte w podczrwieni.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep...


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

Inny przykład fotografii na orto
View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

A to chyba nie orto
View attachment untitled2.bmp

Jest i więcej zdjęć, ale chyba pomogą tylko zwariować. Ehh..


----------



## spit5 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jak nie znajdziesz jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na to, czerwony czy pomarańczowy, to ja dałbym pomarańczowy. Ciekawiej wygląda a i efekt dydaktyczny też jest. Mało kto wie że SAAF stosował ten właśnie kolor w rondlach


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

O o o, to..to..to ! Pomarańczowy jest tym oficjallnym kolorem.


----------



## v2 (Aug 3, 2010)

czyli przegłosowane bo ja też jestem za pomarańczowym. Kowboju do dzieła!


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

Tak została zadecydowana historia !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

No panowie....

Wojtek, bardzo fajne fotografie. Jak widzimy na zdjęciu orto żółty kolor kadłubowj kokardy jest prawie czarny.Kolor niebieski jest jaśniejszy of czerwonego. Ten w kokardach na skrzydłach wydaje się prawie wypłowiały.Ale czerwony jest ciemny.

Na drugim zdjęciu mamy schemat kadłubowej kokardy "jasno/ciemno/jasno/ciemno" Czyli żółty/niebieski/biały/czerwony. Na obu sdjęciach Liberatorów mamy dokładnie ten sam schemat. No może środkowy dysk jest jasny na tym w locie. Ja myślę że to jest poprostu inny kolor niż czerwony. Gdyby to były zdjęcia na orto to żółty byłby ciemny tak jak na pierwszym zdjęciu Wojtka. A niebieski , zarówno w kokardach jak i fin fleszach byłby też generalnie jaśniejszy nie tylko od czerwonego.

A pomarańczowy.....mnie tam nie przeszkadza. Muszę wyciągnąć tylko inną puszkę Humbrola.


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

Historia byłaby nieciekawa gdyby nie odstępstwa, odchyłki i pomyłki w zasadach.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

Zasada JRD zawsze się sprawdza.


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

Jak Ręka Da.... w myśl tej zasady głupi się nie skapuje a mądry nic nie powie.


----------



## v2 (Aug 3, 2010)

A ta sztuka z 31 Sqn jakie ma kolory wg Was:


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

Ja myślę że to jednak czerwony

A co powiecie o tych...??


----------



## timor (Aug 3, 2010)

Chyba dosc tego metliku. Dajcie mi wzorce tych prawidlowych albo przyposzczalnych kilorow, znajde film orto i zrobimy zdjecia porownawcze. Na pan oczywiscie tez. W sloncu i w cieniu, wywolane Rodinalem i D76 . I zobaczymy. Przynajmniej bedziemy mieli jakis staly punkt odniesienia.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

Chciałbym żeby to było takie proste.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Chciałbym żeby to było takie proste.



Jak by było proste, to żadna frajda. Co nie?


----------



## v2 (Aug 4, 2010)

timor said:


> Chyba dosc tego metliku. Dajcie mi wzorce tych prawidlowych albo przyposzczalnych kilorow, znajde film orto i zrobimy zdjecia porownawcze. Na pan oczywiscie tez. W sloncu i w cieniu, wywolane Rodinalem i D76 . I zobaczymy. Przynajmniej bedziemy mieli jakis staly punkt odniesienia.



tu są kolory:
File:Roundel of the SAAF WW2.svg - Wikimedia Commons

potrzebny jest jeszcze Liberator....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2010)

Jest w toku Dominik. Opornie ale idzie.

A co do kolorów to sobie popatrzcie... Polski Lysander na orto i moja ( błyskotliwa) praca nad B&W zdjęciem zrobionego z kolorowj fotografi współczesnej.


----------



## v2 (Aug 4, 2010)

ten ma czerwone ale to model więc pewnie są takie same podstawy jak my mamy: Academy 1/72 Consolidated B-24H Liberator (2168)


----------



## spit5 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ciekawe, czerwony finflash jest niewidoczny na zielonym tle.
Ale nadal uważam że pomarańczowy lepiej wygląda i podkreśla odrębność SAAF.


----------



## timor (Aug 4, 2010)

Współczesna fotografia - masz na myśli cyfrę ?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2010)

Dobra...będzie pomarańczowy wpadający w czerwień...tak dla kompromisu.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Dobra...będzie pomarańczowy wpadający w czerwień...tak dla kompromisu.



Ja cie pierdziu! 
polityk


----------



## timor (Aug 4, 2010)

Kompromis, czyli ani jedno, ani drugie


----------



## v2 (Aug 4, 2010)

Trzeba chyba zacząc szukac świadków... Niestety ostatni na ślad których trafiłem zmarli w 20 lat temu...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2010)

Tak....a Heinz jakoś ostatnio nie gości na forum.

Człowiek może zwariować z tymi kolorami. Popatrzcie na to ...a napewno nie należał do SAAF.


----------



## v2 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok, ale samoloty wędrowały między jednostkami. Może był "poafrykański"?


----------



## v2 (Aug 4, 2010)

W sklepiku internetowym można nabyc takie oto znaki: 

AviationMegastore.com

lub takie:

AviationMegastore.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2010)

A nie mówiłem.... pomarańczowy wpadający w czerwień...


----------



## v2 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wurger said:


> A nie mówiłem.... pomarańczowy wpadający w czerwień...



zmień parametry monitora to się zrobi całkiem pomarańczowy


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2010)

To i tak nic nie da.Nawet klawiatura zaczeła strajk dzisiaj.Idę jutro po nową.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ty kup wreszcie nowego kompa a nie reanimuj starego grata.
W małomientkim już nawet nie pracują ludzie którzy tworzyli Twój system operacyjny

A wg mnie rondle które pokazał Dominik są pomarańczowe.


----------



## timor (Aug 5, 2010)

Tak jest i rondle i flasze są wyraźnie pomarańczowe bez cienia czerwieni.
A starym kompem się nie przejmuj. Ja sam jadę na "dziadku", robi to co potrzebuję a zużywa znacznie mniej prądu. Choć prawdą jest, że dla takich rzeczy jak video rendering i wielkie prezentacje mojej żony mam coś bardziej wydajnego.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2010)

Ja tam nie narzekam.Mój system działa stabilnie od wielu lat.A sprzet jak sprzet. Myślisz że komputer z Vistą po 5 latach to będzie nadal Ferrari? Może w małomientkim już nie pracują ludzie którzy napisale Win98SE.Ale ci nowi piszą systemy, które śmierdzą trupem jeszcze zanim je wydadzą. 

zdrówka


----------



## timor (Aug 5, 2010)

Mówisz do mnie czy do Romka ? Bo we mnie znajdziesz zaciętego wroga visty, siódemki i maka. XP jest hakowane od 9 lat, jest najlepiej rozpracowanym systemem na świecie do którego są tony nezależnych, uczciwych programów. Vista and up sa budowane dla wygody rządu USA i całej tej bandy h...w z nim związanych. Nie zdziwcie się jak wkrótce zobaczycie nowy produkt z redmountu, sukcesora siódemki. Nie myślę by jescze raz dali sześć lat na rozhakowanie systemu. Zresztą w epoce XP zlokalizowali większość utalentowanych programistów i część zneutralizowali.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 5, 2010)

Timor nie wierz Wurgerowi. Zapytaj się jak długo latał w szturmowika na klawiaturze.
On się boi nowości.. Wojtuś kto się nie rozwija ten stoi w miejscu. A ja mam ochotę polatać z tobą w nowszego szturmowika na hurricane Mk.I. Tam to jest hardcore jak musisz nurkowanie zacząć od przewrotu żeby ujemne G nie zgasiło silnika. Bo do FSX ciebie chyba nie namówię
Wracając do Liberatora to przejrzałem Friedmana "RAF in World War Two in colour" i ...... SAAF używał koloru pomarańczowego na Spitfire i czerwonego na Bostonach. Generalnie wychodzi że jak mieli czas i chęci to przemalowywali.


----------



## timor (Aug 5, 2010)

Kiedy Wy macie czas na granie.


----------



## v2 (Aug 5, 2010)

timor said:


> Kiedy Wy macie czas na granie.



w robocie grają


----------



## spit5 (Aug 5, 2010)

W robocie kompa mam słabego, a i są tacy co dbają abym się nie nudził

Kiedy grać? Najlepiej w zimowe wieczory i noce. Ja najdłużej wytrzymałem do 2 w nocy, Wojtek jest lepszy


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2010)

Trening czyni mistrza... A w robocie nie mam możliwości polatać. ALe mam za to całą sytuacje "on life".

A co do rozwoju Romek..to przeszdłem i Viste i Win7. XP to epoka kamienia gryzionego i najlepszy sestem hakerski na świecie. Powinien służyć w szkolach do nauki hakowania i jako wzór źle napisanego oprogramowania. Myślisz że jak sobie kupisz nowego Ferrari to zostaniesz Kubicą..??? Zreszta czy kupno czegoś nowego to rozwój.... .no chyba że debetu w banku to tak....

Tak więc Wojtek jestem z toba...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2010)

no i jak ?


----------



## v2 (Aug 5, 2010)

no pięknie! Parafrazując znane określeni to będzie " kartonowe cudo"....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2010)

No to sie cieszę. Tą górną tablicę zrobiłem od podstaw a ta dolna jest wycięta z kopi tej wregi i "uszlachetniona" tylko.
Najbardziej podoba mi się światełko nad drzwiami.


----------



## v2 (Aug 5, 2010)

światełko jest extra kapitakny szczegół. W załączeniu inny detal- fragment zbiornika tlenowego- oryginał z wraku naszego Liberatora :


----------



## timor (Aug 6, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Kiedy grać? Najlepiej w zimowe wieczory i noce. Ja najdłużej wytrzymałem do 2 w nocy,


No, uczciwie mówiąc graczem nie jestem, a komputerowym w ogóle. Kiedyś grałem w brydża, ale po przybyciu do Kanady już się nie zdarzyło. A w nocy czsami siedzę w ciemnii.


----------



## v2 (Aug 6, 2010)

timor said:


> A w nocy czsami siedzę w ciemnii.



Nocą w ciemni jest najciemniej....


----------



## spit5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Fajny klosz. Szkoda że jak złożysz do kupy to nie będzie go widać.
A wracając do systemów operacyjnych to też przerabiałem XP i Vistę(porażka) a teraz testuję W 7 na nowym lapku. Po za tym to chyba tylko systemy 64bit widzą więcej niż 3 GB RAM i potrafia tym dobrze zarządzać. Pamiętacie jakie psy były wieszane na XP jak wchodził na rynek? Teraz jest to samo z W7. Gdyby nie gry to używałbym tylko "pingwina". Kto wie czy na jesień jednak nie zainstaluję.


----------



## timor (Aug 6, 2010)

v2 said:


> Nocą w ciemni jest najciemniej....


He he, byś się ździwił, mam tam 300-tu watową żarówkę, którą dość często zapalam. Ale i tak marny ze mnie fotograf i uparcie obstający przy filmie (choć cyfrę SLR też mam). I jeśli ktoś myśli, że aerograf i kompresor to drogie inwestycje w hobby to... Nawet najlepsza iwata to tylko drobne pieniądze w porownaniu z ceną dobrego objektywu (nawet używanego).
O, tylko nocą w weekend mogę miec wystarczająco dużo czasu, by się opłacało rozlewać chemię.


----------



## timor (Aug 6, 2010)

spit5 said:


> A wracając do systemów operacyjnych to też przerabiałem XP i Vistę(porażka) a teraz testuję W 7 na nowym lapku. Po za tym to chyba tylko systemy 64bit widzą więcej niż 3 GB RAM i potrafia tym dobrze zarządzać. Pamiętacie jakie psy były wieszane na XP jak wchodził na rynek? Teraz jest to samo z W7. Gdyby nie gry to używałbym tylko "pingwina". Kto wie czy na jesień jednak nie zainstaluję.


No tak, już sam widzisz co pędzi ten "rozwój" - gracze. To głownie Wy potrzebujecie więcej i szybszej pamięci oraz jej lepszej administracji. Z tego punktu widzenia pradwopodobnie co nowsze, to lepsze. Mi jednak chodzi głownie o "prostotę" obrony systemu (?) i w xp jest to najłatwiejsze. Nie przez "doskonalość" tego systemu, ale przez potężną bazę wiedzy o nim. Problem polega na tym, że wzrastająca komplikacja windows nie idzie w parze ze wzrostem odpowiedniej wiedzy " in general population". Któregoś dnia rozwój systemów operacyjnych dla pecetów będzie musiał, ku rozpaczy Redmond, stanąć w miejscu ( no more kasa !). Zwaistunem tego jest obecna sytuacja. Nie wiem jak w Europie, ale w Ameryce business wybrał i obstaje przy xp ignorując nowsze systemy. Sporadycznie na lapach jest vista czy 7, ale i Dell i HP robi sterowniki dla xp na nowe lapy niedostępne dla zwykłych zjadaczy chleba, bo inaczej by tracili korporacyjnych klientów. Łatanie dziur w xp ma trwać do 2014, dla visty kończy się w 2012. Nie wiadomo ile dziur ma 7, by the rule of thumb będzie to wielokrotność tego co znaleziono w xp.
Przy okazji, jaki pingwin ?


----------



## timor (Aug 6, 2010)

Wurger, czy posty dotyczące tej sprawy :
Aviation Forum - Avoid ww2aircraft.net
są jescze ciągle do wglądu na ww2aircraft forum ?
(Po godzinie) Ok. zapomnij o tym, szkoda mojego czsu. Przeczytałem tamten wątek do końca i straciłem zainteresowanie


----------



## spit5 (Aug 6, 2010)

timor said:


> Przy okazji, jaki pingwin ?



Linux


----------



## timor (Aug 6, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Linux


No pewnie że linux, ale jaka dystrybucja.


----------



## timor (Aug 6, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Linux


Pewnie, że linux. Ale jaka dystrybucja.
Eh... zostanę "master of double entries"
Sorry, musiałem kliknąć dwa razy.


----------



## timor (Aug 6, 2010)

Ten zbiornik tlenowy, to teraz robi za wiadro do studni ?


----------



## spit5 (Aug 6, 2010)

timor said:


> No pewnie że linux, ale jaka dystrybucja.



Myślałem o mandragorze, chyba że możesz polecić coś lepszego.


----------



## timor (Aug 6, 2010)

Takim znawca nie jestem, nie mowiac o tym, ze przez ostatnie trzy lata o linuxie zapomnialem. Mandriva 2010 wyglada nice. Jest darmowa czy platna ?


----------



## v2 (Aug 7, 2010)

timor said:


> Ten zbiornik tlenowy, to teraz robi za wiadro do studni ?



Owszem. Gospodarz jest do niego bardzo przywiązany, nie reaguje na zadne rozsądne kwoty. Twierdzi, że nic nie zastąpi pożądnego amerykańskiego zbiornika a już na pewno ocynkowanych wiaderek przez te 60 lat musiałby zmienic z 10...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2010)

timor said:


> Wurger, czy posty dotyczące tej sprawy :
> Aviation Forum - Avoid ww2aircraft.net
> są jescze ciągle do wglądu na ww2aircraft forum ?
> (Po godzinie) Ok. zapomnij o tym, szkoda mojego czsu. Przeczytałem tamten wątek do końca i straciłem zainteresowanie



Olej to. Pamietam tego gagatka kiedy byłem jeszcze zwyklym "memberem" To jakiś idiota , który myśli że jest geniuszem.Jak mnie pamięć nie myli to powracał kilka razy i zawsze podpadał komuś z Moderatorów. Wyleciał bo jego stosunek do innych byl powiedzmy delikatnie troche zbyt imperialny. 
Jak pamiętam to LesofPrimus wykopał jego dupę a on w nagrode obsmarował to forum i Modsów wszędzie gdzie jeszcze go nie wywalili.



Dzięki Dominink.  Pamietam to wiadro z innego postu.


----------



## timor (Aug 7, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Olej to.


O yes, olałem. Trafiłem właśnie na takie obsmarowywanie przez nawet dwóch byłych członków WW2aircraft. Ten drugi to jeszcze lepszy aparat. No nie, nie, szkoda mojego czsu na sprawdzanie powiedzenia Lema o internecie. Wierzę mu.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2010)

Tak jest ....szkoda czasu na idiotów.


----------



## v2 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wojtku,
wysłałem Ci zasobniki na majla.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2010)

Dzięki...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2010)

Niestety jest problem z nimi. Posłałem Ci odpowiedź e-mailem.


----------



## v2 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Niestety jest problem z nimi. Posłałem Ci odpowiedź e-mailem.



spójrz w pocztę


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2010)

OK.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2010)

Fakt szóstego nie można otworzyć. Ale reszt jest wystarczająca. Dzieki.


----------



## timor (Aug 12, 2010)

Woops !
Cho...ra coś nie pracuje jak trza.
OK. Pytanie, czy to poleci ?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeżeli ten czrny prostokąt to cegła..to tak , najlepiej z dziesiątego piętra. 

Zrób z tego JPG . Bitmapy to dziadostwo.


----------



## timor (Aug 12, 2010)

Pracowało dobrze na moim podglądzie, ale teraz już nie.
To jest kadr z filmy, miał być zrzutem z ekranu, ale coś nie klapuje.
OK. Jeszcze raz.
G... nic z tego nie wychodzi, czarna cegła.
A samolot można zobaczyć na filmie "Poszukiwacze zagubionej arki"


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2010)

Jak robisz zrzut ekranu i czym?


----------



## spit5 (Aug 12, 2010)

To nie żadna czarna cegła.
Powszechnie wiadomo że Fw190 miał doskonałość cegły. Gdyby nie BMW motorengerat  , to tylko mistrz Yoda byłby wstanie unieść go w powietrze.
To jest zdjęcie foki z SKG 10 powszechnie znanego z "baedeker raid" nad południową Anglią. Zdjęcie zrobione w bezksiężycową noc przez zespół totalnej propagandy wujcia G .


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2010)

Piłeś czy ci sie dowcip wyostrzył na służbie ?????


----------



## spit5 (Aug 12, 2010)

Od 14 godzin jestem po służbie, a od godziny po grillu i dwóch browarach 8)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2010)

No to wszystko tłumaczy... Jak ci minęła służba?


----------



## spit5 (Aug 12, 2010)

Luzik 
5,50 pobudka. 
6,00 zaprawa poranna, spóźnialscy zaliczali orbitę
a później na odprawie "jeszcze tylko opierdol i do domku"


----------



## v2 (Aug 12, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Luzik
> 5,50 pobudka.
> 6,00 zaprawa poranna, spóźnialscy zaliczali orbitę
> a później na odprawie "jeszcze tylko opierdol i do domku"



ech pamietam te zaprawy o 6 rano w Chełmnie... zima, ciemno w my w samych ogólnowojskowych gatkach... cholera, tyle lat minęło...


----------



## spit5 (Aug 12, 2010)

Oj pamiętam, pamiętam. 
Ale teraz z "małą" różnicą. 
To ja nadzoruję zaprawę


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2010)

No i gacie się zmieniły. To już nie te BGS-y.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 12, 2010)

No, zwłaszcza ten niepowtarzalny kolor


----------



## v2 (Aug 12, 2010)

spit5 said:


> No, zwłaszcza ten niepowtarzalny kolor



kolor to one miały jakiś nieokreślono- uniwersalny. Zresztą o 5 rano to nam było to dosyc obojętne. Najważniejszy był komunikat na temat stroju... marzenie o dresie chyba nigdy sie nie spełniło... A ten dres... ech


----------



## spit5 (Aug 12, 2010)

O tak. 
"Podaję strój na poranną zaprawę fizyczną.
Buty moro, spodnie moro, bluza moro"
Zawsze zastanawiały mnie te "buty moro"


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2010)

Tak, tak... dzisiejszy dres też jest inny. Ten zielony jest tylko pod moro zimą. A i to nie zawsze.


----------



## v2 (Aug 12, 2010)

spit5 said:


> O tak.
> "Podaję strój na poranną zaprawę fizyczną.
> Buty moro, spodnie moro, bluza moro"
> Zawsze zastanawiały mnie te "buty moro"



to był ten wariant marzenie. Normalnie było: spodenki gimnastyczne i podkoszulek. A piździło od wisły, że aż wąsy zamarzały...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2010)

Czyli standard. Oficer dyżurny określał temperaturę wychodząć w bechatce i czapce uszance na zewnątrz dyżurki . Nie koniecznie na dwór....


----------



## spit5 (Aug 13, 2010)

v2 said:


> to był ten wariant marzenie. Normalnie było: spodenki gimnastyczne i podkoszulek. A piździło od wisły, że aż wąsy zamarzały...



Ciąg dalszy epopei "Jak hartowała się stal"


----------



## timor (Aug 13, 2010)

Zawsze myślałem, że słowo "moro" pochodzi od "morowe", co niektórzy rozumieją jako fajne (po tutejszemu - cool) albo cwane (bo w krzakach nie widać), albo, jak dla mnie, w sensie - git (jak git - ludzie) 
Do zrzutu ekranu mam tylko standard windy Ctrl/Print Scr


----------



## spit5 (Aug 13, 2010)

Niezawodna Wiki
Moro (tkanina) ? Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia


----------



## v2 (Aug 13, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Ciąg dalszy epopei "Jak hartowała się stal"



Oj hartowała się w najczarniejszych dniach stanu wojennego... Weteranem wojennym jestem...poniekąd.


----------



## timor (Aug 13, 2010)

Ehh... Wiki nie tłumaczy skąd się ta nazwa wzięła. Wygląda na to, że jest to arbitralna nazwa wzorca kamo nie mająca z niczym nic wpólnego. Wiki zresztą mówi, że moro już nie nosicie, a wdziewacie pumy.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 13, 2010)

No to może to
FORUM MILICYJNE :: Zobacz temat - Naszywki trójk?ty,jajka na mundurach polowych!
lub to
MORO - POLSZCZYZNA


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2010)

J a myślę że nazwa wziełasie od powiedzenia "morowa pogoda" Dzisiaj malo kto pamięta wzór tkaniny na mundur polowy używanego w latach 50-70tych. To była tkanina w kolorze szaro-zielonym w brązowe prążki wyglądające jak zacinający deszcz..


----------



## spit5 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nie prążki, a brązowe kreski. Mówiło się na to "deszczyk". Mam chyba jeszcze gdzieś torbę od "słonia" w tym deseniu.
A , i żadnych podtekstów z tą torbą. Plisss.
Enerdowcy mieli podobny wzór.
A morowe to było powietrze w salach żołnierskich po grochówce


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2010)

Dokładnie... Tak zwany sztynks.


----------



## timor (Aug 14, 2010)

Hej. Cały czas myślę, że moro to arbitralna nazwa. Wojsko lubi używać kodów to i pewnie to słowo to kod nadany przez tam któregoś ministra wojny (OK. obrony narodowej) na nowy wzór kamuflażu (w swoim czasie). Moro chyba nie jest żadnym specyficznym słowem w żadnym znanym języku, natomiast występuje jako nazwa miast, rzek, prowincji czy nazwiska ludzi wszędzie. Może po prostu w nowym kamo chłopaki wyglądali "morowo", jeśli już szukać polskiego źródła.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2010)

Wszystko jest możliwe... Jednak oficjalna nazwa to mundur polowy a nie moro. Ja myślę że to nazwa nadana przez falę.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 14, 2010)

A dajcie już spokój z tym moro. Słowo weszło już na stałe do języka polskiego i fajnie jest.
A jakością materiału i wykonania stare moro biło na głowę te nowe wynalazki.


----------



## timor (Aug 14, 2010)

Nawet armia oszczędza.
Mundur - też ciekawe slowo, skąd to sie wzięło ?


----------



## spit5 (Aug 14, 2010)

To nie oszczędzanie, tylko takie cholerstwo co się nazywa zamówienia publiczne. 
Jak za pisanie specyfikacji istotnych warunków zamówienia biorą się tylko inżynierowie pola walki bez pomocy ludzi od tzw. kruczków prawnych to wygrywa nie najlepszy, tylko najtańszy towar.
I wierzcie mi wiem co piszę. Byłem w jednej takiej komisji, gdzie kupowaliśmy sprzęt za kilka milionów PLN.


----------



## timor (Aug 14, 2010)

Tak jest ! I to nazywa się business ! Znajomość prawa i umiejętność jego naginania ( i odpowiednie plecy). Znamy to od dawna. Konie armii Napoleona karmione były obrokiem z trzciny a nie owsa i pod Moskwą z głodu padały. Ale ktoś na tym zrobił kasę. Itp. itd. Historia jest pełna tego.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2010)

Tak... to tak jak w tym dowcipie " Kto wymyśli prohibicje w wojsku ? "


----------



## timor (Aug 15, 2010)

O, nie znam. Powiedz go, to może być ciekawe.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2010)

Trzech generałów..... Oliwa , Baryła i Kufel.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wojtek wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji Twojego święta. Piszę Twojego, a nie twojej "firmy" bo uważam że 
o wartości instytucji decydują ludzie dzięki którym "ten interes się kręci".
Pomyślności i żeby spełniły się Twoje plany na przyszłość.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2010)

I vice versa Romku. Bardzo Ci dziękuję. A i Tobie wszystkiego naj, naj, naj...... teraz i w przyszłości.


----------



## timor (Aug 15, 2010)

Ja nie wtajemniczony, co to za święta ?


----------



## timor (Aug 15, 2010)

OK. Już wiem. Wszystkiego najlepszego !


----------



## v2 (Aug 16, 2010)

Panowie, ja z opónieniem ale też najlepszego. Buławy najlepiej...

a a'propos "moro"- może to skrót od "mundur roboczy"?

i w kwestii przetargów. Mam okoliczność startować w przetargach. I są dwa problemy: kiedy warunki piszą księgowi nie zwracając uwagi na aspekty techniczne to wygrywa najtańsza oferta. Wtedy jako konsumenci a często także zleceniodawcy padamy ofiarą różnych fuszerek. Nawet przykładów nie będę Wam podawał bo jest ich pełno wokół nas. Druga sytuacja zachodzi wtedy gdy przetarg wygrywa firma z premedytacją fałszując ofertę np. poprzez zaniżanie zakresu robót i licząc na ewentualne aneksy. Wtedy, tak jak w Krakowie, kosztorys ofertowy nowej filcharmonii wynosił 150 mln a jej budowa z aneksami 300 mln....
Czasem są jeszcze faceci, którzy dopiero po wygraniu przetargu dowiadują się co wygrali... Mam kilka takcih wspomnien kiedy taki wygrany przychodził do nas przegranych abyśma za niego zrealizowali zlecenie bo on nie potrafi... Dziwny jest ten świat przetargów...


----------



## spit5 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dominik, bardzo delikatnie nazwałeś to bagno. Ludzi którzy potrafią rozpisać przetarg, a później wyegzekwować jego prawidłowe wykonanie jest jak na lekarstwo. Miałem kiedyś szefa( taki prawdziwy przez duże S co nie bał się podejmować decyzji), który zlecił mi sporządzenie specyfikacji. Osiem razy cofał mnie z poprawkami, ale od 10 lat ta specyfikacja jest w użyciu i zmienia się tylko dane. Nawet wykonawcy chwalą ją sobie bo też wiedzą na czym stoją i brak jest wątpliwości i niedomówień. Dzięki temu później było mi o wiele łatwiej, ale to już historia.

A co do moro to wydaje mi się ze jest to nazwa własna tego wzoru kamuflażu. jest Puma, Multicamo, itp. jest i moro.
A teraz się pochwalę. Ten kamuflaż na karabinku do ASG to moja robota


----------



## v2 (Aug 16, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Dominik, bardzo delikatnie nazwałeś to bagno. Ludzi którzy potrafią rozpisać przetarg, a później wyegzekwować jego prawidłowe wykonanie jest jak na lekarstwo. Miałem kiedyś szefa( taki prawdziwy przez duże S co nie bał się podejmować decyzji), który zlecił mi sporządzenie specyfikacji. Osiem razy cofał mnie z poprawkami, ale od 10 lat ta specyfikacja jest w użyciu i zmienia się tylko dane. Nawet wykonawcy chwalą ją sobie bo też wiedzą na czym stoją i brak jest wątpliwości i niedomówień. Dzięki temu później było mi o wiele łatwiej, ale to już historia.
> 
> A co do moro to wydaje mi się ze jest to nazwa własna tego wzoru kamuflażu. jest Puma, Multicamo, itp. jest i moro.
> A teraz się pochwalę. Ten kamuflaż na karabinku do ASG to moja robota



Można powiedziec tak: uczciwy wykonawca/ dostawca ma minimalne szanse na zwycięstwo w przeciętnym przetargu. I nie przemawia przezze mnie gorycz przegranego bo kilka razy wygrany zwracał się do mnie abym wykonał wygrane przez niego zlecenie. Kilka razy zwycięzcy "popłynęli" na swojej wygranej. Po prostu przykro patrzyc co się dzieje wokól...

Karabinek zakamuflowany super... tylko czy czasem jego właściciel nie ma kłopotów z jego znalezieniem w sytuacji alarmowej?


----------



## spit5 (Aug 16, 2010)

v2 said:


> Można powiedziec tak: uczciwy wykonawca/ dostawca ma minimalne szanse na zwycięstwo w przeciętnym przetargu. I nie przemawia przezze mnie gorycz przegranego bo kilka razy wygrany zwracał się do mnie abym wykonał wygrane przez niego zlecenie. Kilka razy zwycięzcy "popłynęli" na swojej wygranej. Po prostu przykro patrzyc co się dzieje wokól...
> 
> Karabinek zakamuflowany super... tylko czy czasem jego właściciel nie ma kłopotów z jego znalezieniem w sytuacji alarmowej?



Nie narzekał

A sprawa przetargów i smrodku jaki się wokół nich roznosi to rozmowy na długie wieczory.


----------



## timor (Aug 19, 2010)

Ale cisza, nikogo nie widać, wszyscy czymś zajęci. No...ja też.
Wojtek, jak się karton klei ?


----------



## v2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ja z wielkim żalem się na kilka dni z Wami pożegnam- doczekałem kilku dni wakacji. Może gdzieś się uda jakiś "hot spot" spotkac to przynajmniej popatrzę ci się u Was dzieje... 
Do zobaczyska w okolicach 29 sierpnia!


----------



## timor (Aug 19, 2010)

No to przyjemnych wakacji. Dobrej pogody życzę.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2010)

Klei się , klei...ale z oporem.

Miłlego odpoczynku Dominik.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Miłych wakacji
Wojtek coś ci to mówi
Ujawniona tajna baza wojskowa - Galeria - Polska jest fajna - WP.PL


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2010)

Ha ha ha ... ale odkrycie. To stary bunkier.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 23, 2010)

zapomniałem dodać
Wojtek spać nie możesz?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2010)

Mogę..ale miałem drzemke po południu. Jestes na służbie dzisiaj?


----------



## spit5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Niestety
Druga nocka pod rząd, ale na własne życzenie bo weekend chciałem mieć wolny


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2010)

No to ci się trafiło.


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wróciłem... za krótkie to były wakacje... zwłaszcza, że pogodę mamy tutaj marną...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2010)

Cześć

Nicc się nie martw..tutaj też.


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2010)

Leje odkąd wróciłem! Pogoda jak późną jesienią!


----------



## spit5 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ale za to grzyby już są


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2010)

Tak ..na targu..


----------



## spit5 (Aug 31, 2010)

A właśnie że nie, z każdego spaceru z psami do lasu zawsze coś przyniosę. Głównie kozaki i prawdziwki, a pojawiają się już podgrzybki


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2010)

I myślałem że psiary.


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ech, poszedłbym na grzyby gdyby było gdzie...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2010)

No nie mów że nie ma lasów na około grodu Kraka.


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2010)

hmmm, lasy są i owszem, ale w górskich lasach nie ma takich grzybów jak w Waszych borach pomorskich.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2010)

Ha ha ha ...wiedziałem. Ale zawsze możesz pojechać w Zielonogórskie. Tam też są.


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2010)

po zaliczeniu 4000 km chwilowo moja potrzeba podróży jest całkowicie zaspokojona. Zbieram w sobie moc aby wybrac się do Ciebie po Liberatora....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2010)

Spoko. Praca nad liberatorem chwilowo zawieszona. Coś jest nie tak z wregami. Nic nie pasuje.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Nic nie pasuje.



Czyli norma


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2010)

Dzisiaj walczyłem z sekcją kadłuba z kokpitem. Cały dzień. Zrobiłem ,ale jestem bliski załamania nerwowego.Robię już drugie podejście do kadłuba i ciągle coś jest nie tak.


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Dzisiaj walczyłem z sekcją kadłuba z kokpitem. Cały dzień. Zrobiłem ,ale jestem bliski załamania nerwowego.Robię już drugie podejście do kadłuba i ciągle coś jest nie tak.



"Gwardia umiera ale się nie poddaje..."


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## spit5 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wojtek, jak tak dalej pójdzie to wyjdzie, że oryginał zbudowali szybciej niż Ty model.
Współczuję, wiem jak to jest jak nic nie pasi. 
Uzupełniłeś zapas leków uspokajających?


----------



## v2 (Sep 2, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Wojtek, jak tak dalej pójdzie to wyjdzie, że oryginał zbudowali szybciej niż Ty model.



I na dodatek ich egzemplarz latał....


----------



## spit5 (Sep 2, 2010)

Abschuss


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2010)

Nie jest tak źle panowie. Powoli do przodu. Kawałek drugiego kadłuba mam.


----------



## timor (Sep 4, 2010)

Czołem Panowie !
No, dawno mnie tu nie było, ale miałem "przegrane" ostatnie dwa tygodnie. I w pracy i personalnie. Wy narzekaliście na jesienną pogodę, a ja tu miałem 33 stopniowe upały, co z wilgotnością powietrza bliską 90 % dawało całkiem uczciwą saunę za darmo. Dopiero dzisiaj się załamało, ale to wpływ huraganu Earl, który zawędrował aż do atlantyckich wubrzeży Kanady.
Pytanie. Znalazłem to w innym wątku:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_atylcwCQuk_
Mój rosyjski raczej jest cienki, ale wygląda na to, że błota Rosji zachowały następny kawałek historii. O ile dobrze zrozumiałem, to samolot znaleziono pod Pskowem, rozbity, ale mało skorodowany. Komentator chyba mówi, że zestrzeliły go Fokkery (?) czy chodzi mu o "foki" ? I dlaczego to całe znalezisko ma trafić do Nowosybirska ?
Czołem.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 5, 2010)

Trafi do Nowosybirska bo tam już są części 2 szturmowików i chcą z trzech złożyć jednego nawet do stanu lotnego, ale to chyba zbytni optymizm. Wyprodukowali ich chyba ok. 36 tys. i do dzisiaj nie zachował się w Rosji żaden egzemplarz, więc parcie na odbudowę jest duże. Jedyny Ił-2 wojennej produkcji jest w Muzeum Wojska Polskiego, a stan jego jest ponoć żałosny.
Zadziwił mnie fakt że to błoto tak dobrze zakonserwowało ciało pilota i różne elementy wyposażenia. Ta breja musiała być bardzo uboga w tlen bo inaczej proces rozkładu ciała i korozji elementów dałby o sobie znać. Ciekawe skąd wiedzieli że załoga zginęła jeszcze w powietrzu. Swoja drogą pamiętam przypadek odnalezienia w Karelii wraku Hurricane, a w środku znaleziono zmumifikowane zwłoki pilota ,dokumenty, broń.


----------



## v2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wojtku, też macie takie odstraszacze w Bydgoszczy?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2010)

Masz na myśli tego Antka? 

Nie nie widziałem na lotnisku czegoś takiego. Raczej rakietnica z nabojem typu "światło-dzwięk"


----------



## v2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wykorzystując stare mundury oszczedzilibyście parę złotych na paliwo....


----------



## spit5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Cud 
Wreszcie wszyscy zobaczyli ducha żołnierza z KOL-u .


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2010)

Taaaak..i w dodatku z pierwszą grupą inwalidztwa. 

Kadłub B-24...linijka ma w sumie 33cm długości.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 7, 2010)

No ładne cacko 
Robota


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2010)

Dzięki Romek. Dwa zdjecia dodatkowe...sekcje kadłuba z kabiną pilotów ( jeszcze bez detali) i sekcja bocznych strzelców.Malo widać przez te duże okna ale środek zrobiłem.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 7, 2010)

No szacunek Wojtek
A teraz coś aktualnego.
Polaku, katoliku. do boju!!!!
Bitwa o Krzy?


----------



## v2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Extra robota Wojtek! Pełny szacun!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2010)

Dziekuję Dominiku....

Pare fotek z walki z fotelami. Te z wycinankli są tak krzywe że nie mogłem na nie patrzeć. No to zrobiłem nowe..... i pomalowałem.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2010)

Po oczyszczeniu wyglądą fajnie. Jak sie doloży pasy in poduszki to będzie OK. Co?


----------



## v2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Normalnie szokujaca precyzja! Chylę czoła po raz kolejny!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2010)

Dzięki...a mówią że predzej kaktus zakwitnie czy coś.... mój właśnie zakwitł.


----------



## marshall (Sep 8, 2010)

Małe pytanko.

Malowałem sobie model z puszki Tamiya i bardzo się starałem żeby było czysto idt ale troszkę takich malutkich włosków się przykleiło i czy muszę je usunąć papierem ściernym i dać kolejną warstwę lakieru, czy może jak będę polerował pastą polerską to uda sie pozbyć tych włosków, a może użyć jakiegoś super drobnego papieru ściernego i nie dawać już kolejnej warstwy lakieru tylko pasta polerska wyrówna po tym super drobnym papierze ściernym?

Co myślicie?



Edit:

Zapomniałem dodać, świetna robota z tym Liberatorem.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2010)

Zależy co to za farba i jak głęboko te włoski siedzą w farbie. Jeśli to zwykła aluminiowa farba ( nie metalizer) i wloski są na powierzchni to możesz je usunąc grubym pędzlem a sztywnym włosiem. Delikatne przetarcie papierem 2000 a wyżej też może być.Polerowanie też je usunie. Ale jeśli siedzą głęboko to polerowanie i papier 2000 nic nie da.Trzeba papieru 600-900 i po wyrównaniu powierzchni malować jeszcze raz. 
No a jeśli ta farba to metalizer...to możesz próbować polerowania.Po usunięciu włosków powtórne malowanie w tych miejsczch.


----------



## marshall (Sep 9, 2010)

Farba to Tamiya TS-8, to chyba nie jest żaden metalizer.

Dlatego chyba spróbuję pędzlem najpierw albo od razu polerowanie, zobaczymy.

Dzięki za radę.


----------



## v2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Dzięki...a mówią że predzej kaktus zakwitnie czy coś.... mój właśnie zakwitł.



Piękny okaz!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2010)

Nie ma za co...

Dzieki Dominiku. Inne ujęcie..


----------



## spit5 (Sep 11, 2010)

Panowie.
Dzisiaj mija 78 rocznica śmierci Franciszka Żwirki i Stanisława Wigury


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## v2 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## marshall (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## marshall (Sep 15, 2010)

Słyszeliście może o tym?

Strona WWW - Samoloty

Możliwe, że P.11 znowu będzie latać.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 15, 2010)

Cele bardzo, ale to bardzo ambitne.
A wśród tych partnerów to są ludzie z listy 100 najbogatszych w polaków?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2010)

Wot ciekawostka...ale było by miło mieć latającą jedenastkę.


----------



## timor (Sep 26, 2010)

Czołem Panowie !
Kilka książek do poczytania na długie, zimowe wieczory czy nudne godziny w pracy.
W tym pakiecie (173 MB) głównie o lotnictwie WW2.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2010)

Czesc,

Dzięki Wojtek. ALe staraj sie tego nie robić. Zamieszczenie linka do takich plików nie jest zbrodnią ale to materiały chronione przez prawa autorskie. Muszę usunąc ten link bo możemy mieć kłopoty. Jesli chcesz to użyj PM-sów.

Próbny montaż B-24 dla Dominika.Model ma ponad 1m rozpiętości.


----------



## spit5 (Sep 27, 2010)

No zasysam. Zobaczymy co tam masz
Właśnie kończę "Sprawę honoru". Jak dla mnie nic nowego się nie dowiedziałem. Książka dla zachodniego czytelnika mówiąca o tych dzięki którym urodzili się i żyją w normalnych krajach. Podziękowania dla autorów że podjęli ten temat. Dobrym rozwiązaniem jest opisanie otoczki politycznej wokół sprawy polskiej w trakcie DWŚ i takiego a nie innego postrzegania ZSRR przez Polaków. Może gdyby ta historia była bardziej znana, to nie trzeba by było tłumaczyć na naszym forum czym był Katyń. 

Ma ktoś z Was "Zapomniane dywizjony" Zamoyskiego?

Zdążyłem


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2010)

I nowa klapa....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2010)

Parę zdjęć więcej tutaj...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/model-kit-reviews/whats-workbench-16169-90.html#post721685


----------



## spit5 (Sep 27, 2010)

Run, Wojtek, run
Czas się kończy


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2010)

Wiem, a jeszcze złapałem przeziębienie....
Dzisiaj nawet nie moglem prosto ciąć...cholera.


----------



## timor (Sep 27, 2010)

OK. Sorry za stworzenie potencjalnych kłopotów. Nie pomyślałem o tym, następnym razem albo PM albo jakiś inny format, co nie będzie się prezentował jako link. Niestety wszystkie materiały jakie mam sa tylko po angielsku, a jest tego jeszcze sporo.
Liberator wygląda coraz pięknej. Jego rozmiar jest poważny. Jak będzie z jego sztywnością ?
Ciao.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2010)

Nie ma problemu Wojtek. ALe nie posyłaj takich rzeczy publicznie nawet jako inny format.... to wszystko będzie OK.

Co masz na myśli mówiąc o sztywności?


----------



## timor (Sep 27, 2010)

OK.
Sztywność. To jest karton, no nie ? Model jest tak wielki, że zastanawiam się, czy po jakimś czsie grawitacja nie zmieni mu geometrii.


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Wiem, a jeszcze złapałem przeziębienie....
> Dzisiaj nawet nie moglem prosto ciąć...cholera.



Kapitalna robota! Jakbym był blizej to bym Ci donosił grzane piwo z sokiem malinowym na przeziębienie... chociaż z drugiej strony mam wątpliwości czy po tym eliksirze linia cięcia byłaby prosta


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2010)

O tak... to byłby problem Dominiku. 


Wojtek ...kazdy model kartonowy powinien być zaimprgnowany. Do tego celu używa sie nitrocelonu. Jako że to jest ksero wycinanki to myszę użyć czegoś innego żeby nie rozmazać nadruku. Prawde mówiąc to i tak nie ma znaczenia bo model będzie malowany. Ale jeszcze myślę nad sposobem wykończenia. Co by nie było to i tak model będzie sztywny jak skorupa jaja strusia.


----------



## timor (Sep 28, 2010)

No, mam nadzieję, że masz rację, bo kupę pracy pakujesz w ten karton. Jakby się miał za parę lat zacząć wyginać to szkoda by było.


----------



## net_sailor (Oct 1, 2010)

marshall said:


> Słyszeliście może o tym?
> 
> Strona WWW - Samoloty
> 
> Możliwe, że P.11 znowu będzie latać.



Witam,

Oby nie. Przywrócenie eksponatu do stanu lotnego wymagałoby wymiany wielu elementów w jedynym zachowanym na świecie i do tego kompletnym egzemplarzu! Pytam więc po co dewastować zabytek, a potem narażać go na utratę w wypadku? Żadne pieniądze z ubezpieczenia nie zwrócą nam kawałka historii. Dlatego uważam, że naszym obowiązkiem jest zachowanie go w jak najlepszym stanie dla następnych pokoleń. Bardzo dobrą robotę robi Muzeum Lotnictwa, aby utrzymać silnik w ciągłej sprawności, ale nie posuwajmy się za daleko. 
Jak chcą latać P.11 to niech zbudują sobie replikę a zabytki zostawią w spokoju.


----------



## marshall (Oct 1, 2010)

Z tego co wiem to własnie chodzi o budowę nowego P.11, a ten jedyny zostanie w muzeum.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2010)

I ja mysle że to jest dobre rozwiązanie. Szkda by było utracic tak cenny eksponat. Co innego gdyby były inne Jedenastki na świecie albo dostepne części. Repplika P-11 to jest to co można zrealizować mająć egzemplarz wzorcowy.


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Budowa latającej repliki to jedyne rozsądne rozwiązanie, chociaż to zawsze nie to samo co oryginał... Ale zawsze fajnie byłoby zobaczyc to chrakterystyczne skrzydło na niebie...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2010)

Fakt...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2010)

Kółko nosowe dla Liberatora.

Więcej..tutaj..

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/model-kit-reviews/whats-workbench-16169-90.html#post723121


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2010)

I koła główne...
Na dwóch ostatnich zdjeciach nasączone nitrocelonem.

Więcej... 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/model-kit-reviews/whats-workbench-16169-90.html#post723126


----------



## net_sailor (Oct 3, 2010)

Będziesz je jakoś jeszcze oszlifowywał aby zaokrąglić "schodki np. osadzając na wiertarce?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2010)

Tak, tak...będę jeszcze je szlifował.Ale w rękach bo w wiertarce nie ma się takiego wyczucia.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2010)

No i oszlifowałem i pomalowałem.


----------



## v2 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ale cacuszka Wojtku!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2010)

Dzięki Dominiku. Ale z kołpakami powinny wyglądać jeszcze lepiej.


----------



## v2 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ciekawe czy wydawca modelu Libertora poznałby swoje "dzieło" w Twoim wykonaniu...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2010)

Gdyby wiedział że ja weznę się za ten model to by go sobie darował i wziął książkę " Poczytaj mi mamo".


----------



## v2 (Oct 10, 2010)

A Ty na bazie tej książki i tak zrobiłbyś Liberatora


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2010)

Pewnie tak...


----------



## spit5 (Oct 10, 2010)

No Wojtek, zawiodłeś mnie. A gdzie napis Goodyear na oponach
Poszedłeś po bandzie. Wstyd


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2010)

No przecież to jeszcze nie koniec. A co do napisu to przejrzałem wiele zdjęć z B-24 i zadnego napisu tam nie widziałem.


----------



## v2 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wurger said:


> No przecież to jeszcze nie koniec. A co do napisu to przejrzałem wiele zdjęć z B-24 i zadnego napisu tam nie widziałem.



Bedziesz musiał zwrócic się o pomoc do stowarzyszenia weteranów mechaników od B-24


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2010)

No dobra ...myślałem o Dunlopie. Ale mogę dorobić też wentyle. Wpadniecie do mnie obaj z Romkiem to sobie podmuchacie. Bo u was w domu ... to nie zawsze. 

Proszę , podziel się wentylkiem....


----------



## spit5 (Oct 10, 2010)

No dobra, jak chcesz może być i Dunlop. Zawsze to mniej liter do napisania

Polecam Waszej uwadze fajne foto
Prezes PiS, Jaros?aw Kaczy?ski na zdj?ciu z fotoradaru stra?y miejskiej w Bia?ym Borze. Jecha? za szybko - Zdj?cia z fotoradarów! - 5 - Fakt.pl


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## v2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Inspecting of landing wheel of the transport planes at Willow Run (LOC) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## spit5 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jak byk widać Goodyear.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2010)

I zielone wentyle...


----------



## spit5 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ja tam widzę tylko czerwoną zaślepkę na przewodzie hamulcowym


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2010)

Starzejesz się....


----------



## spit5 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ty zobacz swój PESEL, to się też zdziwisz


----------



## v2 (Oct 15, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Ty zobacz swój PESEL, to się też zdziwisz



Panowie, co tam PESEL- grunt, że duch w nas nastoletni...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Ty zobacz swój PESEL, to się też zdziwisz



Przyganiał kociol garnkowi...

A juści Domininku.  W Romku to siedzą nawet dwa.


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wurger said:


> W Romku to siedzą nawet dwa.



Dwunastoletni??!!


----------



## marshall (Oct 16, 2010)

A ja mam taki mały dylemat, i nie chodzi o pesel... 

Co lepsze modele w skali 1:72 czy 1:48? 

Wiem głupie pytanie ale kiedyś kleiłem w różnych skalach ale teraz chciałbym w jednej żeby mieć taką małą kolekcję i mieć jakieś porównanie między różnymi maszynami. Co o tym myślicie?


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2010)

marshall said:


> A ja mam taki mały dylemat, i nie chodzi o pesel...
> 
> Co lepsze modele w skali 1:72 czy 1:48?
> 
> Wiem głupie pytanie ale kiedyś kleiłem w różnych skalach ale teraz chciałbym w jednej żeby mieć taką małą kolekcję i mieć jakieś porównanie między różnymi maszynami. Co o tym myślicie?



Mam wielki sentyment do 1:72, dawno dawno temu jiedy jeszcze nic nie było ( tylko w Składnicy Harcerskiej od czasu do czasu modele Jedenastki lub Karasia ) sporadycznie bywały właśnie modele 1:72. To byla radośc...a więc wolę 1:72.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

v2 said:


> Dwunastoletni??!!




Tego akurat nie wiem.Ale jest to mozliwe.......


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

marshall said:


> A ja mam taki mały dylemat, i nie chodzi o pesel...
> 
> Co lepsze modele w skali 1:72 czy 1:48?
> 
> Wiem głupie pytanie ale kiedyś kleiłem w różnych skalach ale teraz chciałbym w jednej żeby mieć taką małą kolekcję i mieć jakieś porównanie między różnymi maszynami. Co o tym myślicie?




Pytanie wcale nie jat głupie...

Podstawą utworzenia fajnej kolekcji jest możliwośc porównania wielkości modeli. A znzczy to że muszą być one w jednej skali. No bo porównanie P-11c w 1:48 do Bf109D/E w 1:72 to raczej paranoja..zgadza się? 
Idziemy więc dalej....drugim czynninkiem determinującym skale modeli sa oczywiście pieniądze. Modele w siedem-dwojce sa z reguły tańsze niż te w cztery-ósemce. Choć za model w 72 z dodatkami ( żywica, blaszki dodatkowa kalkomania) możemy zapłacić więcej niż za podstawowy zestaw w 48. Dochodzi do tego farba lakiery itd..jedna puszka farby Humbrola starcza na kilka modeli w 72 na a dla 48 to już raczej będzie mniesza liczba.
Trzeci czynnink to miejsce na modele.No bo trzeba gdzieś je trzymać. Przeciętna wielkość modelu w 72 pozwala zgromadzić kilkanaście sztuk na metrze kwadratowym. Modele w 48 zajmują znacznie wiecej przestrzeni.
Czwarty punkt to dokładnośc modeli. Wiadome że w większej skali detale mogą być odwzorowane lepiej niż w mniejszej.Choć i tutaj spotkac można uproszczenia a zależy to od firmy. I nie zawsze trzeba sie tym kierowac jako ze wiernosc zależy od nas samych lub pieniędzy , które możem wydać w tym celu.. Dlatego należy w tym punkcie rozdzielić modelarstwo od sklejactwa jak ja to nazywam. Budowa modelu to nie tylko odcięcie ( odłamanie, odgryzienie bo i to się zdarza) części od ramki , sklejeni ich razem i ochlapanie farbą.To także szlifowanie, wiercenie, polerowanie i wiele innych rzeczy , które trzeba zrobić żeby uzyskać fajny efekt. Biorąc nasze fizyczne mozliwości pod uwage to takie prace lepiej wykonuje sie przy modelech w większej skali. Co nie znaczy że w 72 lub 144 nie jest to możliwe.Ale jak widać to nasz wzrok, możliwości manualne mają tutaj duże znaczenie
No i piąty czynnik to czas. Wiely ludzi tłumaczy kupno modeli Hi-tech w 48 i podejściem do ich budowy zgodnie z punktem 4 brakiem czasu.Ale tak naprawdę to jest to tylko brak modelarskiej cierpliwości i nie tylko modelarskiej. Fakt łatwiej jest sklejić te pare niezłych detali w 48 niż dorobienie ich w 72.Ale ile jest w tym frajdy prawda? No i goni nas ktoś...chyba raczej nie.

Posumowanie....

Znalezienie kompromisu pomiędzy waszystkimi czynninkami jest tak naprawde trudne. Ja jestem modelarzem starej szkoły.Nauczono mnie że model można zbudować z wszystkiego. No a plastik to tez coś. Nauczono mnie tez że jeśli nie ma czegoś w zestawie albo to coś jest do bani to zawsze można to sobie zrobić od podztwa lub poprawić to co jest. Wszystkie moje model są i były limitowane przestrzenią do przechowywania. W młodości miałem do swoje dyspozycji duży pokój wiec kartonówki w 1:33 miały dużo miejsca. Plastikowe w 72 czy 48 były dostępne tak jak V2 wspomniał. Dzisiaj przestrzeń w moim "hangarze" jest mała więc logiczne jest że 72 to jest ta właściwa skala. ALe lata lecą wzrok staje sie słabszy więc i pudełek z modelami w 48 w szafie ciągle przybywa. Myślę że czas kiedy 40 modeli w 72 zostanie zastąpionych przez 20 w 48 nadchodzi milowymi krokami. Myslę też że Spit5 zgodzi się ze mną że modele w skali 1:48 to taki kompromis ( choć nie do końca ) między wielkością, pieniędzmi, dokladnością and naszymi manualnymi możliwościami. Więc polecam te skalę.


----------



## marshall (Oct 17, 2010)

Teraz mam jeszcze większy dylemat niż przed zadaniem pytania.

Ponieważ jak myślałem o tej małej kolekcji to zawsze wydawało mi się, że 1:72 będzie bardziej odpowiednia a tylko czasem mnie kusiło żeby robić większe modele, a teraz to już nie wiem co wolę. 

1:72 - taniej, mniej miejsca, chyba większy wybór (jeżeli chodzi o porównywanie samolotów z nie samolotami), ale i trudniej co jest i zaletą i wadą, zaletą bo jak się coś dobrze zrobi to większe osiągnięcie i satysfakcja a wadą bo w 48 zawsze można zrobić jeszcze więcej szczegółów...

1:48 - drożej, więcej miejsca, chyba trochę mniejszy wybór, za to trochę łatwiej ale i trudniej bo chyba nie wypada nie dodawać tych wszystkich szczegółów, których w 72 by się nie dało zrobić... no i te ceny 2 razy drożej albo lepiej...

Nie ma co, trudna decyzja.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

Tak to jest to o czym wspominałem. Trudno znaleść kompromis. Jednak dla małej kolekcji ( no powiedzmy do 20 modeli) to sie oplaci. Dylemat wiecej/gorzej i mniej a drożej odpada jeśli do sparwy podejdzie sie po modelarsku. Na przykład, chciałbym mieć P-47 albo lepiej P-43. Mamy do wyboru kilka zestawów P-47 w 72 i kilka w 48. Co do jakości to jest rożnie, z ceną też. ALe P-43 to raczej model niszowy a nie standard.Bardzo trudno go dostać. Co zrobić?... ano można zgromadzić troche dokumentacji, zdjęcia rysunki, przekroje kadłuba itd...a zestaw...no własnie czeka nas przeróbka P-47. A jeśli tak no to trzeba P-47 wczesnej wersji. Czy konwersja zestawu Hasegawy będzie sie oplacać...no nie. Więc trzeba znaleźć cos tańszego...np. Monogram A wiec pilnik , skalpel w dłoń i jechane... Ale jesli nie chce się nam "dziobać" to trzeba ten wymarzony zestaw dostać. A jesli tak...to trzeba kasy.To samo będzie w siedem-dwójce.
To tak troche jak ze zbieraniem znaczkow pocztowych...jedni mają tylko trzy klasery warte milion złotych a inni wszystkie emisje od początku.Bo lubią zbierać znaczki a nie pieniądze.

Pomyśl..kupisz podstawowy zestaw w 48 za 20dolarow ( np.). Zawsze można znaleźć jakies recenzje na temat danego zestawu w necie.Ważne żeby model trzymał wymiary. Reszte poprawek i dodatkowych detali mozna zrobić samamu. A czego sie nie da to można spróbować dokupić albo pominąć.Bo i tak wiele z nich jest po złożeniu modelu niewidocznych. I obojentne jest czy to 72 czy 48. Jednak ukończony model w 48 wygląda bardzo dobrze. W siedem-dwójce trzeba włożyć więcej wysiłku żeby osiągnąć ten sam efekt co w 48. I to sprowadza sie do starego przysłowia "mierz siły na zamiary"
Jeśli uważasz że 72 to jest to , to buduj w tej skali. Ale trzymaj sie jej do końca. Jeśli 48 to trzymaj sie tego. Nie patrz na pieniądze. Nie ma potrzeby kupować co tydzień nowego zestawu. No chyba że jest się maniakim ....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

A ... i jeszcze jedna ważna rzecz o którj zapomniałem. Temat ( idea przewodnia) kolekcji....np. samoloty polskiej konstrukcji, samoloty urzywane przes Polaków, WW2 lub WW1 itp. No jest tego cała masa. Moja to samoloty muśliwskie drugiej i pierwszej wojny światowej. Troche szeroki ale daje wiecej możliwości niz np. Smoloty VVS w czasie WW2.


----------



## marshall (Oct 17, 2010)

Odnośnie tematu to kiedyś chciałem mieć większość samolotów na których latali polscy asy (ale to śmiesznie brzmi  ) może inaczej asy polskiego lotnictwa w 2 wojnie w siłach powietrznych różnych krajów, tak po każdym typie, trochę tego by było, ale też bardzo lubię współczesne odrzutowce i fajnie by było móc porównywać różne samoloty z różnych okresów, a jakby od czasu do czasu jeszcze jakiś pojazd dodać aby zrobić mini dioramę...

Powiedzmy, że pieniądze i miejsce odłóżmy na bok to:
w 72 chyba łatwiej o dostępność różnych typów pojazdów i samolotów, i przez to łatwiej o porównanie, ponieważ 48 jakoś głównie mi się z samolotami kojarzy,
natomiast 48 wydaje mi się bardziej ambitne bo z każdego modelu wypada zrobić małe arcydzieło z całą masą detali.

Także dylemat chyba dotyczy tego czy zrobić więcej modeli, szybciej i mniej dokładnie w 72, czy mniej modeli ale wkładając całe serce w każdy detal robiąc w 48... Albo robić bardzo dokładnie w 72 ale to chyba nie na moje umiejętności...

Odnośnie umiejętności to muszę przyznać, że po 10 letniej przerwie to jest prawie jak zaczynanie od zera, chociaż kiedyś zrobiłem tak ze 30-40 modeli w różnych skalach i z różnych materiałów i nawet zupełnie od podstaw, co prawda bardzo niska dokładność ale jaka satysfakcja... no ale to były inne czasy i wtedy właściwie wszystko było 'out of the box' i rzadko malowane a teraz to chciałoby się robić małe arcydzieła tylko jakoś umiejętności brakuje...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

Robienie arcydzieł w dowolnej skali nie jest obowiązkiem. Co do wielkości asortymentu a danej skali...tak naprawdę to każdy rodzaj sprzętu ma swoją własną skalę. Np. pojazdy 1/35, okrety ( zależy od typu) pancerniki 1/350 niszczyciele 1/200 mniejsze 1/100, oraz kilka innych dośc dziwnych. Jak widzisz to skale są różne i trudno porównać Panterę w 1/35 z ORP Błyskawicą w 1/200. No i samoloty w w 1/48 czy 1/72. Oczywiście pojazdy w 48 czy okrety w 1/72 też są dostępne ale w ograniczonej ofercie.Wyobraź sobie Tirpitza w 1/72 czy T-34 w 1/200. Jeśli myśli sie o postawieniu obok siebie czołgu i samiolotu to już mamy raczej coś na kształt dioramy a nie modeli sprzętu.A to jest już całkiem coś innego.To moja opinia.Dlatego trzeba sie zdecydować co to ma być za kolekcja, albo tylko samoloty, tylko czołgi czy tylko okręty. Można zgoromadzić kolekcję samolotów w 48, czolgow w 35 i okrętow w 1/200. Ale będą to trzy rożne kolekcje. No bo jak coś jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego - jak mówi reklama proszku.


----------



## marshall (Oct 17, 2010)

Rozumiem, że jest wiele różnych skal i w każdej dominuje jeden rodzaj sprzętu ale zawsze wydawało mi się, że 72 jest najbardziej uniwersalna ponieważ można mieć, może z wyjątkiem okrętów, bardzo dużo różnych modeli, i tak obok siebie mogą stać myśliwce z okresu drugiej wojny światowej, myśliwce współczesne ale też mogą to być bombowce, które w 48 robią się już bardzo duże i nawet znajdą się pojazdy pancerne. Jeśli wszystko stoi obok siebie to całkiem fajnie jest mieć porównanie tak różnych rzeczy. Chociaż muszę przyznać, że zdecydowanie najbardziej interesują mnie samoloty.

Teraz myślę, że ważniejsza dla mnie jest jakość a nie ilość a to by wskazywało na 48, ale kiedyś, nawet wtedy kiedy nic nie sklejałem, myślałem, że zawsze będę robił modele w 72 bo to taka królewska skala...


A i jeszcze wielkie dzięki za wiele bardzo cennych opinii. Które co prawda póki co zwiększyły mój dylemat ale są bardzo pomocne.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

1:72 to rzeczywiscie fajna skala. I dlatego wszystkie moje plastikowe modele ( zrobione przez ostatnie 20 lat) to właśnie siedem-dwojka. Ale gdybym mial zaczynać wszystko jeszcze raz...to wybrałbym 1:48. Nie tylko ze względu na jakośc ale na potencjalne mozliwości rozbudowy czy przeróbek. I jeszcze jedna sprawa...rynek siedem-dwójki a nawet cztery-ósemki robi sie coraz mniejszy. W obu skalach przepaki to norma. Oczywiście nowości trafiają sie tez, zwlaszcza w 1:48 ale dzisiaj najnowszy trend to 1:32. I co zrobic ...wywalić cały zapas modeli na Allegro czy gdzie indziej? No chyba nie.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

BTW... pamietasz P-51D z Matchbox'a...Ja mam ten model zrobiany od 25 lat.Malowanie zrobiłem inne niz te w pudełku.Aluminiowa farba to jeszcze ta z NRD'owskiego Plastikard'u.Inne farby to zwykłe fatlowe emalie olejne. A kalkomanie z imieniem Hellen napisałem ( namalowałem) sam. Reszta to dopasowane kalki z KP.Dorobiłem mu reflektor pod skrzydłem , lufy karabinów zrobiłem z igieł lekarskich i dodałem parę detali w kabinie, ktorych tak naprawdę nie widać. Ale włożyłem w nigo kawałek siebie i dlatego wciąż go trzymam.


----------



## marshall (Oct 17, 2010)

Wurger said:


> ale dzisiaj najnowszy trend to 1:32



Swoją drogą to ciekawe czemu akurat 1:32, jakoś sobie nie wyobrażam żeby robienie jakiś większych samolotów w takiej skali było praktyczne ze względu na miejsce, no i czemu nie 1:35? Odrobinę mniejsze modele ale można łączyć ze wszystkimi pojazdami...



Wurger said:


> I jeszcze jedna sprawa...rynek siedem-dwójki a nawet cztery-ósemki robi sie coraz mniejszy.



Zawsze myślałem, że największy wybór to 72, ale rozumiem, że teraz w 48 jest większy wybór? A także mam nadzieję, że ten rynek nie robi się na tyle mały, że zniknie niedługo, to chyba jednak niemożliwe.



Odnośnie Mustanga to ładnie zrobiony, ja nie mam starych modeli poza kilkoma w bardzo złym stanie, chociaż może to dobrze bo one chyba nigdy nie były w dobrym stanie...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

marshall said:


> Swoją drogą to ciekawe czemu akurat 1:32, jakoś sobie nie wyobrażam żeby robienie jakiś większych samolotów w takiej skali było praktyczne ze względu na miejsce, no i czemu nie 1:35? Odrobinę mniejsze modele ale można łączyć ze wszystkimi pojazdami...



Modele plastikowe to pomysł "zachodnich imperialistów zza oceanu" jak kiedyś mówiono. To i przelicznik jest proporcionalny do wymiarów w calach i został narzucony przez pierwszych wytwórców.Jednoczesnie megalomania budowania coraz wiekszych rzeczy też jest wpisana w ich psychikę. No i masz otpowiedź. Jeszcze jest skala 1:24 ale oferta jest mała.




marshall said:


> Zawsze myślałem, że największy wybór to 72, ale rozumiem, że teraz w 48 jest większy wybór? A także mam nadzieję, że ten rynek nie robi się na tyle mały, że zniknie niedługo, to chyba jednak niemożliwe.



Modeli w 1:72 jest rzeczywiście sporo.Ale większośc z nich to starocie i w strasznym stanie jakościowym.Zużycie form daje sie we znaki.. Tych nowych i lepszych jest raczej mniej niż tych dobrych choć starych w 1:48.O nowych w tej skali nie wspominam. Zobacz modele czeskiego Eduarda. Rynek raczej nie zniknie choć słowo recesja i krach na giełdzie brzmą znajomo.



marshall said:


> Odnośnie Mustanga to ładnie zrobiony,



Dzięki za miłe slowo.


----------



## spit5 (Oct 17, 2010)

Cześć
Nie wiem co Wojtek miał na myśli pisząc od dwóch duchach, ale może się mylę

Wracając do pytania Marschala. Kingsize to 1:48, to tak na początek.
Podstawowym pytaniem jest:
- co chcesz robić,
- jak dokładnie chcesz to robić
- jaka jest dostępność na rynku modeli pasujących do twojego tematu
- miejsce na gotowe modele
- kasa
- czas
Ja od zawsze robiłem modele w 1:72. Mam ich jeszcze nie sklejonych około 30 szt. 
W pewnym momencie zadałem sobie pytanie kiedy ja je zrobię, życia mi nie starczy.
Wybrałem sobie tematykę kolekcji i zmieniłem skalę na 1:48. Lepiej mieć mniej modeli, ale lepszych jakościowo.
Skala 1:72 już z racji wielkości jest skazana na pewien stopień uproszczenia, więc wybór był prosty. 
Oczywiście mam modele które są odstępstwem od tematu głównego. Np. samoloty używane w 6 pułku który stacjonował w Pile. 
Buduję właśnie Ił-2M, a w kolejce czeka Lim-6bis i Su-22. Do zakupu czekają Lim-2 z Tamiya i SBlim z Trumka, pojawił się też An-2 z Valom.
Oczywiście są też samoloty które muszą być w każdej kolekcji, czyli polskie konstrukcje przedwojenne.
A tak naprawdę jeśli chcesz mieć frajdę z tego co robisz to buduj modele samolotów które Ci się podobają, bo to nie kara ma być 
tylko przyjemność z miło spędzonego czasu.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

spit5 said:


> A tak naprawdę jeśli chcesz mieć frajdę z tego co robisz to buduj modele samolotów które Ci się podobają, bo to nie kara ma być tylko przyjemność z miło spędzonego czasu.



I to też jest idea fix.


----------



## marshall (Oct 17, 2010)

spit5 said:


> A tak naprawdę jeśli chcesz mieć frajdę z tego co robisz to buduj modele samolotów które Ci się podobają, bo to nie kara ma być
> tylko przyjemność z miło spędzonego czasu.



Święta prawda, i w sumie to zawsze mam przyjemność jak składam model, ale największą satysfakcję daje mi ukończony model i żeby jeszcze się kiedyś udało zrobić jakieś takie małe arcydzieło... 





spit5 said:


> Podstawowym pytaniem jest:
> - co chcesz robić,
> - jak dokładnie chcesz to robić
> - jaka jest dostępność na rynku modeli pasujących do twojego tematu
> ...



1 samoloty
2 z czasem bardzo (albo super) dokładnie ale najpierw trzeba zdobyć trochę doświadczenia
3 w sumie i w 48 i w 72 samolotów jest bardzo dużo
4 znajdzie się ale chcę robić dokładnie więc za dużo ich nie będzie
5 nie przelewa mi się ale zawsze można upolować jakąś okazję
6 z tym nie jest źle a poza tym nigdzie mi się nie spieszy


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2010)

No to nie czas na gdybanie tylko trzeba sie brać do roboty.


----------



## spit5 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wurger said:


> No to nie czas na gdybanie tylko trzeba sie brać do roboty.


Dobrze gada, dać mu wódki.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2010)

Zachodź a zachodź..mam dobrą Ukraińską.


----------



## marshall (Oct 19, 2010)

Przechodząc od słów do czynów pojawił się u mnie model Italeri 2667 czyli F-14A Tomcat w skali 1/48, kosztował mnie 42 złote, także chyba nie dużo. Model nie ma dużo części i wydaje się dość prosty (szczególnie kokpit) ale też dość ładnie wykonany, a to mi bardzo odpowiada na początek. Nie jest to myśliwiec z drugiej wojny światowej ale pewnie wyjdzie tak, że będę robił na zmianę coś bardziej współczesnego i coś starszego i wyjdą dwie małe kolekcje.

Tomcat musi jednak jeszcze troszkę poczekać aż skończę to co zaczęte i popracuję jeszcze trochę nad techniką, szczególnie mieszania farb, bo ostatnio raz za rzadka a raz za gęsta...


----------



## spit5 (Oct 20, 2010)

marshall said:


> popracuję jeszcze trochę nad techniką, szczególnie mieszania farb, bo ostatnio raz za rzadka a raz za gęsta...



Rozumiem, że do aerografu. 
Jeszcze jedna rada. Zanim kupisz model wybranego samolotu to zorientuj się jakiej jakości modele oferują różni producenci. W moim przypadku chciałem zbudować model Sea Fury. Na rynku model tego samolotu oferujeTrumpeter, Hobbyboss, i podróbkę Hobbybossa Kitech. Teoretycznie najnowszy model wypuścił Trumpeter, ale po porównaniu w necie tych modeli stwierdziłem, że nie warto wydawać 120 PLN na model trumpka, jak podróba Kitecha za ok. 30 PLN nie odbiega od niego szczegółowością wykonania("pancerne" nity poszycia w modelu trumpka i tak są do szpachlowania), a nadlewki nie widziałem tylko w modelach firmy Tamiya. Podstawa, to rozpoznanie oferty producentów. Nawet Tamiya robi przepaki np. Italeri i można się zdziwić jak otworzysz pudełko, a tam masz "pasztet".


----------



## marshall (Oct 20, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Rozumiem, że do aerografu.



Dokładnie tak.




spit5 said:


> Jeszcze jedna rada. Zanim kupisz model wybranego samolotu to zorientuj się jakiej jakości modele oferują różni producenci. W moim przypadku chciałem zbudować model Sea Fury. Na rynku model tego samolotu oferujeTrumpeter, Hobbyboss, i podróbkę Hobbybossa Kitech. Teoretycznie najnowszy model wypuścił Trumpeter, ale po porównaniu w necie tych modeli stwierdziłem, że nie warto wydawać 120 PLN na model trumpka, jak podróba Kitecha za ok. 30 PLN nie odbiega od niego szczegółowością wykonania("pancerne" nity poszycia w modelu trumpka i tak są do szpachlowania), a nadlewki nie widziałem tylko w modelach firmy Tamiya. Podstawa, to rozpoznanie oferty producentów. Nawet Tamiya robi przepaki np. Italeri i można się zdziwić jak otworzysz pudełko, a tam masz "pasztet".



Będę pamiętał.


----------



## v2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wojtku, 

coś dla Ciebie....


----------



## spit5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jaciepierdziu


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2010)

marshall said:


> popracuję jeszcze trochę nad techniką, szczególnie mieszania farb, bo ostatnio raz za rzadka a raz za gęsta...



Załatw sobie kilka strzykawek jednorazowych. Mogą być na 5ml i 2ml pojemności. Sa bardzo ptrzydatne jako dozowniki farby i rozpuszczalnika. Biorąc np. 2,5ml farby użujesz strzykawki na 5ml. Do rozcieńczenia dla aerografu potrzeba też 2.5ml rozpuszczalnika więc po wlaniu farby do mieszalnika dolejesz drugie tyle "thinner'a". Zawsze tez dobrze jest dać troche więcej rozpuszczalnika. Więc 3ml będzie OK. Na strzykawkach jest namalowana miarka więc będziesz mial zawsze te samą proporcję a co za tym idzie gestośc mieszanki. Ja używam jednej strzykawki do farby a druga taką sama do rozpuszczalnika.


----------



## spit5 (Oct 21, 2010)

Strzykawki są bardzo dobre. Zwłaszcza na początku, później jak nabędziesz wprawy to będziesz już mieszać "na oko", patrząc na konsystencję farby osiadającej na ściankach naczynia do mieszania.

Znalazłem w sieci

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA06wx2qbUA_
Allach naprawdę jest wielki
Ciekawe jak gościu zabawiał się później w raju z dziewicami
Swoją drogą ciekawe skąd oni wezmą tyle tych dziewic, żeby starczyło dla każdego


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2010)

U nich za dziewice robią kozy ale i te bywają zbyt szybkie.


----------



## marshall (Oct 21, 2010)

Strzykawki, strzykawki, strzykawki, będę pamiętał.


----------



## marshall (Oct 28, 2010)

Nie wiem za bardzo po co ale kilka kiepskich (robione komórką) zdjęć tego nad czym aktualnie pracuję.


----------



## net_sailor (Oct 29, 2010)

Ja Wam się podobał plakat to może parę nieoficjalnych reguł ATC też się spodoba:
Dave's ATC Rules


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2010)

Super...!!!


----------



## marshall (Oct 29, 2010)

net_sailor said:


> Ja Wam się podobał plakat to może parę nieoficjalnych reguł ATC też się spodoba:
> Dave's ATC Rules



Świetne

"If he can catch him, he can **** him. (A separation standard not found in the books!)"

"We have a perfect record in aviation: we never left one up there yet!"

"You land a million planes safely, then you have one little mid-air and you never hear the end of it ... "


----------



## timor (Nov 1, 2010)

Czołem Panowie. Chciałbym wrócić do poprzedniego tematu


spit5 said:


> Ja od zawsze robiłem modele w 1:72. Mam ich jeszcze nie sklejonych około 30 szt.
> W pewnym momencie zadałem sobie pytanie kiedy ja je zrobię, życia mi nie starczy.


No właśnie. Chyba Was zapytam o pomoc. Tych nieruszonych modeli w 1:72 mam trochę więcej niż 30. Starsze, nowsze, ale generalnie te "cieńkie". Ktoś wspomniał o "recesji", pewnie tej ostatniej, ale na początku lat 90-tych też była, nawet gorsza od ostatniej (względne). W latach 95-97 plajtowały sklepy hobbystyczne w Toronto i modele można było kupić za bezcen ($1-5) no i trochę mnie poniosło. Leży to teraz w kartonach i czeka na coś. Nie na mnie, bo mi życia nie starczy, szczególnie z moim tempem. To już nie są zabawki, które mogą kogoś poważniejszego zainteresować, ale dla początkującego mogą być frajdą. Powoli staje przed dylematem, jak uwolnić się od tego bogactwa. Myśl o zapełnieniu kosza budzi we mnie drgawki, oddać to jakimś jeszcze egzystującym handlarzom hobbystycznym nie chcę, raczej wolałbym to oddać na jakiś dobry cel. I tak przyszło mi do głowy, że może gdzieś znacie, albo możecie zlokalizować jakiś np sierociniec, który ma sekcję modelarską i przyjąłby kilka pudeł starych modeli dla startujących adeptów modelarstwa ? Mówię o około 100-120 modelach. Jak by to wyglądało ?


----------



## marshall (Nov 2, 2010)

timor said:


> Czołem Panowie. Chciałbym wrócić do poprzedniego tematu
> 
> No właśnie. Chyba Was zapytam o pomoc. Tych nieruszonych modeli w 1:72 mam trochę więcej niż 30. Starsze, nowsze, ale generalnie te "cieńkie". Ktoś wspomniał o "recesji", pewnie tej ostatniej, ale na początku lat 90-tych też była, nawet gorsza od ostatniej (względne). W latach 95-97 plajtowały sklepy hobbystyczne w Toronto i modele można było kupić za bezcen ($1-5) no i trochę mnie poniosło. Leży to teraz w kartonach i czeka na coś. Nie na mnie, bo mi życia nie starczy, szczególnie z moim tempem. To już nie są zabawki, które mogą kogoś poważniejszego zainteresować, ale dla początkującego mogą być frajdą. Powoli staje przed dylematem, jak uwolnić się od tego bogactwa. Myśl o zapełnieniu kosza budzi we mnie drgawki, oddać to jakimś jeszcze egzystującym handlarzom hobbystycznym nie chcę, raczej wolałbym to oddać na jakiś dobry cel. I tak przyszło mi do głowy, że może gdzieś znacie, albo możecie zlokalizować jakiś np sierociniec, który ma sekcję modelarską i przyjąłby kilka pudeł starych modeli dla startujących adeptów modelarstwa ? Mówię o około 100-120 modelach. Jak by to wyglądało ?




Mi tak od razu nic nie przychodzi do głowy ale się rozejrzę.

Pytanie tylko w jakim kraju to ma być?


----------



## timor (Nov 2, 2010)

A gdzie mieszkasz ? Ja miałem na myśli Poskę. Z Toronto mam relatywnie tani transport do Polski przez Polimex.


----------



## marshall (Nov 2, 2010)

Ja mieszkam w Polsce, ale mam trochę rodziny w Kanadzie.


----------



## timor (Nov 2, 2010)

O, to coś nas tam łączy. No ale zostańmy przy Polsce. Ja próbowałem szukać przez internet, ale bez więkezego sukcesu. w końcu sierocińce to nie business, by się reklamować w sieci.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2010)

Możesz dać tez ogloszenie tutaj...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/ill-trade-u-4-a-8323-8.html

Zawsze możesz coś wymienić na większą skalę.Np. trzy male na jeden większy.

A i ja sie rozejrzę.


----------



## timor (Nov 2, 2010)

Dzięki Wojtek, rozejrzyj się.


----------



## v2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Witaj Wojtku, daleko do oblotu Liberatora?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2010)

CZesc,

Nie pytaj...zostało jeszcze troche ale odeszła mi Vena i nie mogę sie zebrać do kupy. I jeszcze męczy mnie te cholerne przeziębienie.


----------



## v2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Wurger said:


> CZesc,
> 
> Nie pytaj...zostało jeszcze troche ale odeszła mi Vena i nie mogę sie zebrać do kupy. I jeszcze męczy mnie te cholerne przeziębienie.



Pytam tak z ciekawości... nie popędzam Cię. Wyzdrowiej to i vena wróci! Zdrowia życzę!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2010)

Wiem Dominiku, wiem...i bardzo dziękuję za cierpliwość i wyrozumiałość.


----------



## marshall (Nov 4, 2010)

Szukałem trochę tej "modelarni społecznej" ale póki co bez większych rezultatów.

Nie daleko mnie jest dom dziecka gdzie kiedyś była modelarnia ale teraz już chyba nie ma, w każdym razie mam rozbieżne informacje na ten temat.

Wysłałem też kilka maili z pytaniem o takie miejsca ale na razie czekam na odpowiedź, zobaczymy może coś się uda znaleźć.


----------



## v2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Widzieliście/ słyszeliście ten kawałek: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2itphoyF-oU_ ? Starsi panowie patriotycznie...


----------



## marshall (Nov 6, 2010)

v2 said:


> Widzieliście/ słyszeliście ten kawałek:
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2itphoyF-oU_ ? Starsi panowie patriotycznie...




Wcześniej tego nie widziałem ale te czarnobiałe obrazki w tle przypominały trochę to


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrfagYYN_T4_


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2010)

Taak.....niestety..


----------



## timor (Nov 8, 2010)

Dzięki wszystkim za poszukiwania.
Mam inne pytanie. Czy server ww2air... był przez niedzielę wyłączony ? Nie mogłem się wcale połączyć.


----------



## v2 (Nov 9, 2010)

Czasem serwer pada i wtedy jest denerwująca cisza... w związku z tym na te chwile ciszy mamy alternatywę: Welcome to Facebook


----------



## spit5 (Nov 9, 2010)

Tak, zapada głucha cisza.
Co do Facebooka, to czuję się jak zakonnica(chciała by, ale się boi)
Ostatnio jestem trochę przewrażliwiony na punkcie ochrony swoich danych.


----------



## timor (Nov 10, 2010)

O to to to. Ostatnio Kanada przyałapała googla na zbieraniu prywatnych danych. Zawsze istnieje podejrzenie, że google czy facebook to front jakiejś "ściśle tajnej agentury" u największych mocarzy świata. Nie wiem na ile są popularne notbooki ze skanerami linii papilarnych, ale chyba nie za bardzo. Za to kamerki są teraz na wszystkich.


----------



## v2 (Nov 10, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Tak, zapada głucha cisza.
> Co do Facebooka, to czuję się jak zakonnica(chciała by, ale się boi)
> Ostatnio jestem trochę przewrażliwiony na punkcie ochrony swoich danych.



Pozostaje podawać minimum danych. A jest tam parę fajnych grup ( nasza jest oczywiście najlepsza )


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2010)

Zgadzam się z Dominikiem. Wystarczy naprawdę podac kilka malo istotnych danych i już. A zawsze jest to dober miejsce żeby mieć kontakt kiedy pada serwer naszego forum.


----------



## spit5 (Nov 10, 2010)

No to popróbujemy okiełznać facebooka.
Macie jakieś sugestie?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2010)

Nie Romek. Zarejestruj sie tylko i już. Przejrzyj tylko ustawienia osobiste. Ustaw to co bedziesz uważał za stosowne. Program powinien rozpoznac kraj więc bedzie wszystko po polsku.


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wojtku, już nawet w RPA trzymają kciuki za Twojego Liberatora  Jest grupa na FB osób związanych z 34 Sq SAAF ( jeden z nich był w ubiegłym roku w Polsce ) i teraz mocno Ci kibicują!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2010)

O ja pie...... ale żem sie wpie...


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wurger said:


> O ja pie...... ale żem sie wpie...



Ano, walczysz teraz chłopie o honor polskich modelarzy! Jacka Cowana nawet skierowałem bezpośrednio do Ciebie bo mnie zadręcza pytaniami co jest nie tak w tym modelu który kleisz. Już mi słów angielskich zaczyna brakowac...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2010)

No a co z jego Polskim?... Zapomniał języka w gębie?


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wurger said:


> No a co z jego Polskim?... Zapomniał języka w gębie?



Był w Polsce tylko tydzień... więc złapał tylko podstawy. Ale to dziarski Irlandczyk więc jakby było więcej czasu to pewnie przy butelce coś by się poduczył.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2010)

Pewnie tak..


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2010)

W każdym razie kibicuje Ci pół świata


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2010)

O nie .... Ja wiem że jestem znany ale pól świata to za mało. Co trzeba zrobić żeby byl cały świat?


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wurger said:


> O nie .... Ja wiem że jestem znany ale pól świata to za mało. Co trzeba zrobić żeby byl cały świat?



Skończ Liberatora a ja o tym powiadomię drugie pół. Chociaż z Kitajcami, Hindusami i Ruskimi to może zając trochę czasu.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2010)

No to trochę czasu masz. Zanim skończe ten model to zdążysz powiadomić nawet Czukczów.


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wurger said:


> No to trochę czasu masz. Zanim skończe ten model to zdążysz powiadomić nawet Czukczów.



o nie, najpierw model a potem powiadamianie.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2010)

No dobra... ale jestem niepocieszony.


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wurger said:


> No dobra... ale jestem niepocieszony.



na frasunek dobry trunek - jak mawiali dziadowie. Świętowałeś dzisiaj?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2010)

Nie...dzisiaj wydech. Wczoraj mialem szwancparadę.


----------



## v2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Nie...dzisiaj wydech. Wczoraj mialem szwancparadę.



Galowy mundur, błyszczące buty...może jakiaś fotą z tej uroczystości byś się pochwalił?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2010)

Nie robili.... malo słońca


----------



## v2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Nie robili.... malo słońca



szare eminencje zawsze stoją w cieniu....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2010)

he he he ...


----------



## marshall (Nov 14, 2010)

Możecie pomóc? Szukam takiej rosyjskiej strony gdzie jest sporo flight manuals do wielu współczesnych samolotów. Na pewno kiedyś na forum był adres tej strony ale jakoś ani przez search ani przez google nie mogę teraz tego znaleźć...


Przepraszam za zamieszanie, już znalazłem. Okazało się nawet, że sam pisałem o tej stronie na forum


----------



## spit5 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jak masz dużo czasu to szukaj


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2010)

O wielka sklerozo...


----------



## spit5 (Nov 15, 2010)

Zaje...fajny link się wyświetlił.


----------



## spit5 (Nov 16, 2010)

Obiecuję, że więcej już nie będę tego robił.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2010)

Dobra....


----------



## spit5 (Nov 16, 2010)

Myślałem żeby napisać to 100 razy, ale wtedy to chyba zlecił byś zbombardowanie mnie jak by przelatywali mi nad chałupą


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## v2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jak wena Wojtku?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Leży i kwiczy..


----------



## v2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Cholera....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

No...


----------



## v2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Może spróbujesz... jakieś kółeczko, fotelik, dżwignia zrzutu zasobników chociaż... często od takich rzeczy się zaczyna powrót


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

To fakt...ale jak pare dni temu spróbowałem przymierzyć stery kierunku do steczników to okazało sie że jeden jest większy od drugiego. Ku..... a mierzylem trzy razy. A ciągle myśle jak zrobić silniki bo nigdy nie widziałem Double Wasp z 18 cylindrami.


----------



## v2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Może motory wziąc od jakiegos innego modelu? Chyba Catalina miała takie same motory?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Nie to i tak na nic. Mam gotowe kartery i glowice cylindrów.Zostały tylko same cylindry. 4X14= 56 sztuk o długości 6mm i średnicy 5mm.


----------



## v2 (Nov 19, 2010)

no tak... koszmarny sen modelarza... A jakichś detali żywicznych nie idzie kupic? Powiedz tylko co potrzebujesz


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Nie Dominiku , nic nie potrzeba. Dziękuję. Jeszcze żeby Wena wróciła to coś sie wymyśli. Ale pewnie puszcza sie z kimś innym w tej chwili.


----------



## v2 (Nov 19, 2010)

No cóż, mam nadzieję że ją jakoś zanęcisz...


----------



## v2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ha, nie wiem na co Twoja bierze....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Kurcze tez nie wiem.....


----------



## v2 (Nov 19, 2010)

a więc marna sprawa.... może dotrę w przyszłym miesiącu w Twoje strony to coś uradzimy...gorzej jak nie dotrę...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Spoko... jak mówią mlodzi. A i zawsze jesteś tu mile widziany.


----------



## spit5 (Nov 19, 2010)

Czołgiem
Wojtek spróbuj śrubki M5 wykorzystać jako cylindry. 
I tak za dużo nie będzie widać pod okapotowaniem silnika. Ja tak robiłem i zle nie wyglądało.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Cześc Romek,

Też o tym myślałem ale cylindry muszą sie zwężać w strone karteru silnika. A w B-24 silniki widac calkiem dobrze bo i otwory w obudowe przedniej są spore.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Parę fotek z lini prodykcyjnej.....

Oferowany przez autora ersatz przedniej gwiazdy....śmiechu warte.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Produkcja konfetti, sklejanie konfetti, glowice z konfetti....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Kartery silników zrobiłem w polowie od nowa....


----------



## spit5 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cześć
Znalazłem coś ciekawego. 
Co si? sta?o z CAS?? - Aktualno?ci - Superwizjer
Nie umieściłem tego żeby budzić demony, ale może Wam umknęło. Wnioski i tak każdy wyciąga sam.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2010)

Kiedy te dyrdymały sie skończą ????....Tandetna telewizja i program , które chcą zrobić karierę i kasę.


----------



## v2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Zgadzam sie z Tobą, że lepiej poświecic czas modelarstwu niz telewizji... I nie tłumaczy dziennikarzy nawet to, że żyją z sensacji, wojny i nieszczęścia.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2010)

Dominik to nie jest sprawa dzielenia czasu. Media przyssały sie do Lotnictwa Wojskowego jak wesz do ( nie powiem czego) w obozie. Te rewelacje o paliwie...jasny gwint nawet gdyby to byla woda to polski pilot też by na tym polecial jesli silnik spalał by wodę. Co ma piernik do wiatraka ?


----------



## v2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nie wydaje Ci się, że wszyscy Polacy znają się na medycynie, lotnictwie i polityce?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2010)

Chyba masz rację... a najbardziej to ci co mówią że samolot "jedzie po pasie".


----------



## spit5 (Nov 20, 2010)

A Casa ma silniki wielopaliwowe co spala zwykłą "wachę" z Orlenu lub innego BP
Tak Wojtek, samoloty "jeżdżą po lotnisku" i o zgrozo nie używają kierunkowskazów


----------



## v2 (Nov 20, 2010)

samolot to tak wogóle luksus dla pilota, normalnie latają ponoc na drzwiach od stodoły, prawda to?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2010)

v2 said:


> samolot to tak wogóle luksus dla pilota, normalnie latają ponoc na drzwiach od stodoły, prawda to?



Oczywiście..a także na drzwiach od zakrystii, pod warunkiem że warunki pogodowe nie są poniżej minimum dla drzwi od stodoły lub zakrystii.



spit5 said:


> samoloty "jeżdżą po lotnisku" i o zgrozo nie używają kierunkowskazów



A to już twoje podwórko Romek.


----------



## spit5 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wurger said:


> A to już twoje podwórko Romek.




Wojtek, no co ty, ja nie kamikadze, nawet suszarką takiego nie namierzysz bo ci HARM-a w dupsko może wsadzić.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2010)

No to użyj Wanie...


----------



## spit5 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nienada


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2010)

Nu paczjemu?


----------



## spit5 (Nov 24, 2010)

A pa tamu szto on obywatel WNP i taki naszego munduru założyć nie może.
Choć spotkałem u nas już kurda i murzyna, więc kto wie.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2010)

A nie mógłby pracować w cywilkach pod przykrywką?


----------



## spit5 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pod przykrywką to najlepiej pracuje zacier.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## timor (Nov 29, 2010)

To ktoś tam jeszcze ważenie zacierów praktykuje ? Próbuje poprawiać to, co i tak najlepsze w świecie ?


----------



## spit5 (Nov 29, 2010)

Chłopie, teraz to można to robić legalnie, w małych ilościach na własny użytek8).
W sklepach można kupić szklaną aparaturę.


----------



## timor (Nov 30, 2010)

Legalnie ?! To git. Masz na myśli wódkę ? Ze szklanej chłodnicy ? Czy masz na myśli wino (które potem można "wzmocnić" w chłodnicy - KPN) ?


----------



## spit5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wino to można było robić już wcześniej, tu chodzi o najprawdziwszy bimberek. Kiedyś miałem dostęp do wyrobów prawdziwego fachowca repatrianta zza Buga, który sporządzał zacier z kiełkującego żyta. 
Wyrób, pycha! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2010)

No tak Romek pali jak ruski Ził, 100/100, zawsze mu malo.


----------



## timor (Dec 1, 2010)

Ty Romek nie ryzykuj picia cudzego bimbru. Pewnie i smakuje jak miód-malina, ale to może być ostatnia rzecz, jaką będziesz pamiętał na spowiedzi u Św. Piotra. Nikt w domu nie robi analizy chemicznej na obecność metylaka. W '83 chyba w Trzemesznie do szpitala trafiło całe wesele cygańskie. Wielu podwójnie, bo oprócz metylaka zarazili się jeszcze trychniną. Mięso też było z domowego uboju.
Osobiście zdarzyło mi się pić parę razy KPN w stanie wojennym, tylko że potem przez trzy dni nie można się bylo schylić, tak łeb napie... A dzisiejsze produkty Polmosu są nie do pobicia. Kilka lat temu Maxim, taki magazyn dla bogatych, młodych Amerykanów, ustalił listę 11 najlepszych wódek na rynku amerykańskim. Pięć z tego było naszych. Absolut i Finlandia, tu tak bardzo popularne, się nie zmieściły.


----------



## timor (Dec 1, 2010)

Aaa.. już nic.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2010)

Spoko. Źródło bylo OK. Gość robił pierwosortnie. Maxim musiał by go dać na pierwsze miejsce tej listy. A Polmos... pamiętacie "kombajnówkę" zwaną Vistula? To był mózgotrzep.Młóciła że aż hej.... Nawet trzewia.

A pro po...wiecie dlaczego człowiek ma 12 metrów jelit?


----------



## spit5 (Dec 2, 2010)

Źródło było super pewne. Jakl wędziłem u gościa szynki po świniobiciu to zniszczyliśmy we dwóch 3 litrowy słoik8), ale to było 15 lat temu. Piękne czasy były
Vistula to był wyrób alkoholopodobny. Kiedyś znalazłem w necie skład chemiczny tego zajzajeru. Tam nie było nawet 0,5 % alkoholu, sama chemia.
Co do jelit, nie mam bladego pojęcia.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Co do jelit, nie mam bladego pojęcia.



Zeby sobe dupy nie poparzył jak pije gorącą herbatę...


----------



## spit5 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dobre


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## timor (Dec 2, 2010)

Spit, trochę pragmatyki. Na necie można znaleść wszelkie bzdury. To jest właśnie to piękno wolnej informacji. Alkohol etylowy to też chemia i do tego bardzo tania w produkcji. Vistula raczej miała swój alkohol, tylko że bardzo, bardzo źle zrektyfikowany, a fuzel może zawierać duże ilości substancji z rodziny alkaloidów, które są jednocześnie silnymi truciznami i postrachem dla kubków smakowych. Jeśli do tego dodasz jedzenie z dużą ilością środków konserwujących, szczególnie benzoesan sodu (b. popularny bo bezsmakowy) to masz receptę na mega-kaca. 
Co do tego świniobicia to jestes pewien, że substancja pita wówczas miała 40 koni ? Po takiej ilości wódki nie powinienieś pamiętać, że byłeś na świniobiciu. :=)


----------



## v2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wódka to ostatni element w łańcuchu produkcyjnym. Najważniejszy jest spirytus a na jego jakość wpływa zarówno materiał z jakiego powsatał jak i sposób filtracji. Dzisiaj wódki ( zwłaszcza te lepsze ) robi się z dokładnie obrobionego spirytusa a za komuny nikt do tego nie miał głowy. Liczyła się ilość a nie to czy surowiec był dobrej jakości. Kiedyś, zaraz po zmianach pracowalismy dla krakowskiego ś.p. Polmosu i pokazywali nam różne gat. spirytusu. To jest absolutna podstawa jakości wódki.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh boy.... Powinniście wykładać na uniwersytecie. Znaczy Chemię.


----------



## v2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nie stać ich na nas... znaczy uniwersytetów...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2010)

Fakt..przy takim zużyciu paliwa....


----------



## v2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Fakt..przy takim zużyciu paliwa....



i to wysokojakościowego


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2010)

No ba..LO nie mniej niż 100. 

Śnieg Cię nie przysypał?


----------



## spit5 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ja dzisiaj o 5,30 rano swoim panzerkampwagenem przecierałem szlak z mojego mp do miasta. Nie czuł że jedzie przez półmetrowe zaspy8).

Timor przecież pisałem że to było 15 lat temu i impreza trwała ok. 12 godzin, a wtedy to byłem "piękny i młody" i paliłem jak T-55 na poligonie w Drawsku, 300/100


----------



## v2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wurger said:


> śnieg Cię nie przysypał?



Wczoraj próbował- wracałem z pracy blisko 2 godz- "normalnie" zajmuje mi ta trasa ok 45- 50 min ( naprawdę warta jest 15 minut- np. w niedzielę ).
Sypało konkretnie pomiedzy 16 a 23 i wiało jak cholera ale potem przestało. Leży więc jakieś 25- 30 cm puchu- nawet ładnie wygląda... 
Ale słyszałem, że dzisiaj Ciebie próbowało zasypac, nie?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2010)

Mnie nie, ale psa tak. Zaczelo sypać wczoraj po pierwszej w nocy i tak do rana i dalej za dnia.Nasypalo też ze 30-35 cm śniegu. Teraz też coś tam pruszy ale to już nie to co w nocy. Rano poszedlem z psem na spacer to malo się nie utopil w śniegu bo skoczył w dużą zaspę.


----------



## v2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Mnie nie, ale psa tak. Zaczelo sypać wczoraj po pierwszej w nocy i tak do rana i dalej za dnia.Nasypalo też ze 30-35 cm śniegu. Teraz też coś tam pruszy ale to już nie to co w nocy. Rano poszedlem z psem na spacer to malo się nie utopil w śniegu bo skoczył w dużą zaspę.



Może to nie zaspa była duża tylko pies mały?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2010)

Fakt....ale zaspa byl naprawde wielka.


----------



## timor (Dec 3, 2010)

Holly smoke ! Ale Was przysypało !
Spit, ok. zwracam honor. 1.5 l na 12 godzin przy dobrej wyżerce to mocny chłop może wytrzymać.


----------



## timor (Dec 3, 2010)

Holly smoke ! Ale Was przysypało !
Spit, ok. zwracam honor. 1.5 l na 12 godzin przy dobrej wyżerce to mocny chłop może wytrzymać.


----------



## v2 (Dec 3, 2010)

znowu zaczyna sypać... coś się ta zima na nas uwzięła w tym roku!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2010)

Polska to nie tropiki. Taka zimy to byl kiedyś standard. Dzisiaj kiedy popada troche śniegu to w radiu i telewizji mówią że jezdnia jest biała. A jaka ma być ...fioletowa.

Cytat z znanego filmu...: " Pani Kirowniczko jest zima .... to musi być zimno".


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2010)

W gruncie rzeczy trudno jest się z Tobą, Wojtku, nie zgodzic. Ale tropiki to fajna rzecz, zresztą tropiki to może za dużo, wystarczyłaby taka Australia...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2010)

Tak , tak... Australia z tymi krokodylami, Czarnymi Mambami czy Mulgami Zlocistymi. O komarach czy pająkach których samo udo waży 4,5 kg to nie wspominam.


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2010)

zapomniałes jeszcze o krwiożerczych aborygenach...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2010)

E... ci nie sa groźni. Wystarczy dać im troche wapna do malowania gęby i wszystko jest OK. Dziobaki są gorsze. Ni to kaczka ni to wydra.


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2010)

nic to jak mawiała Basia Wołodyjowska... dziobaki i inne gadziny po plażach nie spacerują... pomyśl Wojtek- Sylwester na antypodach, nie bierzę Cię to?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2010)

Nie. Wolę Finlandię..obojętnie czy w płynie czy stały ląd. Byle zimna.


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2010)

e to nie idź na łatwiznę- żadna tam Finlandia- jak już to Alaska... Syberii Ci nie proponuję ze względów ideologicznych


----------



## timor (Dec 4, 2010)

Ja bym tam preferował Nową Zelandię. Klimat łagodny, powietrze i woda czyste, przepiękne widoki. Specjalnie nic jadowitego się dookoła nie plącze. Jedna wada, z tamtąd to już chole.. naprawdę wszędzie daleko.


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2010)

to że daleko to raczej zaleta...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2010)

Myślałem o N.Zelandii. Ale tam ziemniaki nie dają sie chodować.


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Rozumiem, ze zmartwiłby Cię brak żyta ale ziemniaków???


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2010)

Ziemniaki lepiej pracują pod przykrywką.


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2010)

no cóż, zawsze można kilka sztuk sadzeniaków przemycic w bagażu i rozpocząc hodowlę na miejscu... dla chcącego nic trudnego...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2010)

Fakt..Czukcze sadzili w śniegu.No to i w kamieniach pewnie się da też.


----------



## v2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Marudzisz- jak Ci nie urosna to sobie przez e-bay albo inne allegro kupisz... globalna wiocha+ globalna gospodarka+ internet nie dadzą Ci zginąc!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2010)

Niby tak....ale czy można dostać Stop-kiełka na Allegro?


----------



## timor (Dec 5, 2010)

Jeśli tylko o to Wam chodzi, to jednak rekomenduję Kanadę. Wszystko na miejscu, i żyto i ziemniaki, a przestrzenie tak duże, że smród pędzenia zostanie uznany za "global warming". Jest git. Jak przez cztery lata gliny nie mogły znaleść 16 ha uprawy marychy, w życiu nie znajdą średniej wielkości aparatury.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2010)

No co ty...16 ha z Majerankiem bez namierzenia przez 4 lata ???? U nas doszli by we dwa albo trzy dni. Tyle idzie pocztą donos od życzliwych sąsiadów.


----------



## v2 (Dec 5, 2010)

no tak, ale tam sąsiedzi są o kilkaset kilometrów od siebie...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2010)

Nie byłbym taki pewny....


----------



## spit5 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wy tu sobie gadu-gadu o gandzi i kartoflach, a ja sobie dzisiaj popołudniu polatałem Goshawkiem 8)
Start z EPPI, lowpass nad EPBY, pograndziłem w Powidzu i zaparkowałem w Krzesinach.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2010)

Beznamiętny widok jak szkółka pilotażu.


----------



## timor (Dec 6, 2010)

Inna historyjka z tego lata. W tymże samym Saskatchewan nakryto kobietę, niby nawiedzoną, niby artystkę, mieszkającą trochę na uboczu. Prowadiła "niewielką" farmę marychy, około 2000 roślinek, a do ich strzeżenia " zaangażowała lokalne niedźwiedzie dokarmiając je po cichu (też nielegalne). I na tym wpadła, bo w końcu leśnicy zauważyli drastyczny wzrost populacji tych co by nie było niemiłych zwierzątek. Czym były karmione ? Puszkami dla psów i kotów. Nie wiadomo za co kobitka dostała dłuższy wyrok, podejrzewamy, że jednak za karmienie. Wolno żyjące niedźwiedzie kanadyjskie są ostatecznie własnością królowej brytyjskiej i nie wolno się kumać z nimi w żaden sposób.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2010)

Wiadomo..Pedegreepal jest dla championów a Whiskas dla emerytów. Nie wolno ich podawać zwierzętom. Zwłaszcza tym o inicjałach HMA.


----------



## spit5 (Dec 10, 2010)

Tak w temacie zimy

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbiSo3ApGdw_
Też chcę taki kulig, ale bez dopalacza


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2010)

Widać Szwedzi nie ćwiczą pieszo latając a śmigając na saneczkach.


----------



## spit5 (Dec 10, 2010)

Skutecznie ograniczają emisję gazów cieplarnianych


----------



## marshall (Dec 11, 2010)

Nie ma co, fajnie się chłopaki bawią


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Skutecznie ograniczają emisję gazów cieplarnianych




A bo to wiadomo co wypuszczali do tyłu ci goście na sankach. Może na obiad w kantynie była grochówka.....


----------



## spit5 (Dec 12, 2010)

Eeee, przecież wiesz ze pilot i grochówka to "niebezpieczny związek"


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2010)

Tak, tak.. zwłaszcza na salach zbiorowych.


----------



## spit5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I te wytrenowane miny "to nie ja!", "jak tak można!?"


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2010)

I te koce unoszące sie pod sufitem....


----------



## spit5 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oraz okrzyki 'Nie palić, nie palić..."


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2010)

Tak ale tylko we poczatkowej fazie.Dalej już tylko kaszel....


----------



## spit5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Obejrzyjcie koniecznie
Przebój Mongolskich dyskotek - KCIUK
Ja wymiękłem

Podczerwień jest zdradziecka 
http://www.kciuk.pl/Kumple-z-wojska-Nawet-wysikac-sie-nie-dadza-l46163


----------



## marshall (Dec 15, 2010)

spit5 said:


> Obejrzyjcie koniecznie
> Przebój Mongolskich dyskotek - KCIUK
> Ja wymiękłem



 Brak słów...


----------



## timor (Dec 16, 2010)

Ha ha ha ! O naiwności ! Mała lekcja "światowej różnorodności folkloru".


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2010)

Ja pierdzu... to i w Tajlandii mają kastratów?


----------



## spit5 (Dec 19, 2010)

No dobra. Znowu trochę zamieszam

Jak ODN nie daje rady separować, to robią to

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVK4ywsNeks_


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2010)

Lotnictwo Wojskowe nie używa tak prymitywnych metod jak cywile.


----------



## spit5 (Dec 20, 2010)

Zgadza się. 
Używa biodegradowalne torebki plastikowe zgodne ze STANAG 
Torby są oczywiście w kolorach maskujących.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2010)

Nie....nie.... my malujemy oczy sokoła. A z pustej torby to strzela wampirzyca jak wypije jajka.


----------



## timor (Dec 20, 2010)

Drodzy koledzy !
Życzę wszystkim Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.
Więcej radości w jakiejkolwiek formie każdy sobie życzy. Oby nam się lepiej wiodło przez następne 365 dni.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2010)

A i Tobie wraz z całą rodziną wszystkiego na, naj, naj , spkojnych Swiąt i Szczęślwego Nowego Roku !


----------



## v2 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wszystkiego najlepszego panowie, zdrowia, szczęścia, pomyślności wszelakiej, amnezji od roboty, spokoju i rodzinnego szczęścia w te piękne Święta Bożego Narodzenia! Acha i kilku minut luzu dla naszego ulubionego forum! Trzymajmy się!


----------



## marshall (Dec 24, 2010)

Dużo pisać nie będę bo nie wiem co ale wszystkiego najlepszego i wesołych Świąt


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2010)

Wszystkim Wesołych i Spokojnych Swiąt....

Wojtek


----------



## spit5 (Dec 24, 2010)

Szczęśliwych i spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia

Romek

PS. siedzę w "fabryce" i słucham kolęd z netu ... , aby do 8.


----------



## spit5 (Dec 29, 2010)

No co jest koledzy.
Jeszcze trawicie świąteczne specjały?
Spróbuję Was trochę rozruszać
Ja się wzruszyłem

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSeHbc51-8U_


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice catch spit !
Prawdziwy angielski humor.


----------



## spit5 (Dec 31, 2010)

Czołem Panowie
Życzę Wam dużo zdrowia i spełnienia marzeń i aby ten nowy 2011 rok był lepszy niż ten który odchodzi.
Romek

PS. a ja znowu w robocie


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2010)

Wszystkiego dobrego na ten nowy rok Romku. 

W pracy....no nie mogłeś załatwić wolnego?


----------



## spit5 (Jan 1, 2011)

Taki grafik, a nie będę kombinował jak te młode sztyfty co jak im nie pasi robota , to rzucają L4.
Swój honor mam.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2011)

Fakt...ale myślałem że dziadki to i w twojej służbie mają fory.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 2, 2011)

A jak są same dziadki?!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2011)

No to są zawsze dziadki młodsze i starsze.....


----------



## spit5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wojtuś, to już jest rozbijanie gówna na atomy. Szkoda życia.
Gościu który mnie zmieniał rano to mówił że się prawie rozpłakał jak o 7 zadzwonił budzik.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2011)

He he he gówno na atomy...dobre.

No ja mu się nie dziwię. Też bym szlochał....ale zawsze się pocieszam że to już nie długo.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 11, 2011)

Uchachałem się po pachy
Wysadzili pasa?erów, bo samolot by?... za ci??ki - Wiadomo?ci - WP.PL


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## spit5 (Jan 11, 2011)

Gdyby Bareja żył, to pewnie wykorzystałby ten przypadek w kolejnej wersji "Misia"


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2011)

Pewnie tak...


----------



## spit5 (Jan 15, 2011)

Polak potrafi.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYMW-KmcRkg_


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2011)

I tak dobrze że nie walnął go tym wiosłem.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jak nie walnął, przecież gad zarobił jednego ciosa
Dobrze że Greenpeace nie dopatrzył się, bo by faceta za jaja na grabiach powiesili.
Jaki reakcje po publikacji raportu? Bo mnie jest po prostu


----------



## v2 (Jan 15, 2011)

spit5 said:


> Jak nie walnął, przecież gad zarobił jednego ciosa
> Dobrze że Greenpeace nie dopatrzył się, bo by faceta za jaja na grabiach powiesili.
> Jaki reakcje po publikacji raportu? Bo mnie jest po prostu



Raport jest super- dokładnie taki jakiego chcieliśmy. Od pierwszego dnia polscy "eksperci" oficjalnie wszędzie głosili, że winni są piloci. Od drugiego dnia Palikot twierdził, że Prezydent i osoby towarzyszące były nawalone "małpkami". Podbnie zgodny chór twierdził, że "a po co on tam wogóle leciał?" Ruscy pilnie słuchali i napisali to co uważali, że opinia publiczna w Polsce oczekuje...


----------



## Vraciu (Jan 15, 2011)

A co, uważacie że to Ruscy z Tuskiem go uwalili? Bo mnie śmieszy taka opcja. Owszem, kontrolerom należy się czapa, ale poza tym winy Ruskich nie widzę.


----------



## v2 (Jan 16, 2011)

To co wydarzyło się w Smoleńsku jest, jak rozumiem, przedmiotem śledztwa przynajmniej dwóch prokuratur- rosyjskiej i polskiej. Tylko one mogą określic przyczynę wypadku i ewentualne konskwencje wobec potencjalnych winnych ( czapę?! ). My nie znając dowodów ( poza szczątkowymi np. zapisami rozmów w kabinie ) możemy tylko "uważac". A to, że rózni ludzie różnie uważają ciągnie się od początków ludzkości na ziemi- onegdaj jedni uważali, że słońce krąży wokół ziemi a inni poddawali to w wątpliwośc. Najlepiej miec dowody...a tych Rosjanie nie udostępniają. Chcą miec monopol na prawdę?


----------



## spit5 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sprawy związane z polityką mnie nie obchodzą. Ściągnąłem z sieci tę prezentację, ale mam kiepską jakość. Szukam lepszej. Konkretnie chcę wyjaśnić sytuację z godz. 10-40-22.8. Na prezentacji (jeśli się mylę to mnie poprawcie) w kolorze zielonym pokazano prawidłowy kurs i ścieżkę zniżania. Kurs samolotu jest na ciemnoniebiesko i jest przesunięty w lewą stronę. Jeśli tak to dlaczego padały komendy "Na ścieżce i kursie"? Zdaję sobie sprawę że prawidłowa ścieżka to nie jest cienka linia, ale coś w rodzaju stożka lub jak kto woli lejka. I żeby była jasność nie szukam tu na siłę winy Rosjan.


----------



## v2 (Jan 16, 2011)

Trzebaby znac wymiary tego lejka co pomogloby ocenic czy komenda byla w granicach tolerancji.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2011)

Lejek to jest kiedy używa sie do pomocy ILS . Z tego co mi wiadome to takiego urządzeniana lotinsku nie bylo. Wygląda na to że podejście było wykonane we własnym zakresie i na czuja albo ze współpracą RSL.Jeśli prowadził kontroler w oparciu o wskazania RSL sprawa jest jasna. Albo zrobil to niechlujne albo RSL nie byl oblatany i miał niedokladne wskazania. 

Ale najważniesze jest to że lotnisko w Smoleńsku jak każde inne powinno mieć określone minimalne warunki atmosferyczne ( podstawa chmur i widzialność ) przy jakich można lądować. Na ustalenie tych wartości mają wpływ, polożenie lotniska, wysokość przeszkód w rejone, a przede wszystkim sprzęt radionawigacyjny i radiolokacyjny na lotnisku. Nie podejrzewam żeby Rosjanie mieli tam sprzęt taki jak na Okęciu. A więc i minimalne warunki do lądowania nie są tam małe. I tu pytanie...kto pozwolił na przekroczenie tych warunków? No bo bez wątpienia do tego dopuszczono.


----------



## v2 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jest to jedno z zasadniczych pytań, Wojtku. Pytań, dodajmy, bez odpowiedzi. Mam wrażenie, że ten raport jest tylko nieco lepszą spekulacją na temat przyczyn katastrofy niż wypowiedzi na licznych forach. W zasadzie tylko jedno jest pewne w 100%- samolot uderzył w ziemię.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2011)

Nie Dominiku.... odpowiedź jest w nagraniach korespondencji radiowej i rozmów w kabinie pilotów.


----------



## v2 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tylko trzeba je odczytac Wojtku. Zauważyłeś, że dzisiaj GW puściła informację, że Protasiuk na wys. 100m ( 22 sek przed zderzeniem ) dał komendę do odejścia? I nic się nie działo przez kolejne 8 sekund do powtórzenia tej komendy przez drugiego. Mnie nie chodzi o to czy zaczęli manewr tylko o to, że dopiero teraz ujawniono ten fakt. MAK o nim nie wspomina....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2011)

Nie nice ne słyszałem....


----------



## spit5 (Jan 16, 2011)

Właśnie chodzi mi sprzęt(podobno RSP-6) lub niechlujstwo bądź brak nieumiejętności kontrolerów. Właśnie, ten pech że zaciął się zapis pracy RSL.
Z tym lejkiem to się źle wysłowiłem. Miałem na myśli że poza idealną ścieżką schodzenia jest chyba jeszcze pewien margines(korytarz) pozwalający na bezpieczne lądowanie, oczywiście przy zachowaniu warunków minimum do lądowania. Nad dalszą i bliższą samolot też powinien być chyba na określonej wysokości co pomogłoby przy ewentualnym lądowaniu.


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wurger said:


> Nie nice ne słyszałem....



tu jest: Chcieli w por? uciec przed katastrof? - Najnowsze informacje - Informacje - portal TVN24.pl - 15.01.2011


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2011)

Dzięki Dominiku.....


Romek...RSP-6 ????? Tego nawet ja nie pamiętam.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 17, 2011)

W świetle nowych informacji moje pytania stają się mniej ważne. 
Dzisiaj dopiero przeczytałem dokładniej polskie uwagi do raportu i o dziwo płk. Klich miał również wątpliwości co do informacji przekazywanych przez kontrolę.
Wojtek ty taki doświadczony fachman i nie pamiętasz. 
Przecież nasze roczniki to takie starsze od torfu i młodsze od węgla


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2011)

No właśnie. A RSP-6 jest starszy od węgla. Ale tylko o jeden dzień.


----------



## timor (Jan 17, 2011)

Cześć.
Ciągle ta sprawa żyje ? Powiedzcie mi, jakie to mogą być spekulacje na temat tego, co stało się w Smoleńsku. Czy to jest szukanie jakiś kozłów ofiarnych ?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2011)

Raczej przeniesiono to na plaszczyznę polityczną.


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2011)

ech długo by opowiadac. Sprawa żyje chociażby dlatego, że ciągle toczy się śledztwo proluratorskie w sprawie przyczyny katastrofy. Rosjanie wyprodukowali raport. który wygląda na mocno jednostronny- nie uwzględnia zachowań kontrolerów sprowadzających samolot. Nagrania są niekompletne a co jakis czas puszczane są kolejne rewelacje i przecieki. Jak chcesz sobie poczytac to tutaj jest sporo: 
[WYPADEK] 2010.04.10 TU-154 - Samolot Prezydenta RP rozbi? sie pod Smole?skiem


----------



## timor (Jan 17, 2011)

Tak myślałem, sprawa przeszła na płaszczyznę polityczną. Ja oczywiście, jak każdy, mam swoją opinię na temat przyczyn katastrofy, ale to już jest inna sprawa.
Dzięki za link.


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ta sprawa zaczęła się od politycznych niesnasek pomiedzy Premierem i Prezydentem, od wzajemnego udawadniania sobie kto jest ważniejszy. W jakiś sposób przypominała walki dzieciaków w piaskownicy o samochodzik lub łopatkę do piasku. Potem weszła w fazę zabawy zapałkami... I skończyło się tak jak czasem takie zabawy sie kończą- pożarem. A więc zaczęło się politycznie i tak trwa nadal. A Rosjanie, którzy poniekąd tę rozgrywkę pomagali wzniecic zapraszając Premiera a ignorując Prezydenta grają nami nadal.....


----------



## spit5 (Jan 17, 2011)

Szczerze to mam w d.... otoczkę polityczną. Nie podoba mi się ten polityczny medialny cyrk urządzany na grobach ofiar. Niestety po raz kolejny obnażona została żałosna sytuacja w lotnictwie wojskowym. Tak naprawdę to niewielu ludziom zależy na wyjaśnieniu *wszystkich* przyczyn wypadku. Zbyt wielu wysoko postawionych ludzi(głównie w armii) nie ma tu "czystych rąk".
Najlepiej powiedzieć że piloci samobójcy alby niedouczeni i nie dochodzić przyczyn nienależytego wyszkolenia i ogólnego burdelu(patrz sprawa CASY, Bryzy i Mi-24. Raporty dot. tych katastrof i wnioski z nich płynące są bardzo smutne). Płk Klich nie ma zbyt wielu sojuszników. O szefie MON to nawet nie piszę, bo szkoda klawiatury.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2011)

Romek trochę przesadzasz......samoloty zawsze spadały. Nawet Ikar przekroczył ograniczenia eksploatacyjne is spadł.


----------



## v2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oczywiście, że politycy chcą jak najwięcej ugrać dla siebie mimo, że powinni starać się grać dla kraju... ale może mam niedzisiejsze spojrzenie na świat. Samoloty spadały i spadać będą i co szczególnie smutne w większości przypadków z winy tzw. czynnika ludzkiego. Ale wyjaśnianie katastrof i odsuwanie ludzi nieodpowiedzialnych ma głęboki sens w kontekście unikania błędów w przyszłości. Taki to mój prywatny idealizm....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2011)

Ja myślę że jak coś ma spaść to spadnie. I nie ma znaczenia kto, gdzie , kiedy i dlaczego.


----------



## v2 (Jan 18, 2011)

zwłaszcza jak jest cięższe od powietrza....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2011)

No właśnie.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wurger said:


> Nawet Ikar przekroczył ograniczenia eksploatacyjne is spadł.



No ale pogodę miał dobrą. Nawet za dobrą


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2011)

Jak widać i w ZWA można się grobnąć.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 20, 2011)

A jak tam u Was ze stanem wody? Bo u mnie jeszcze 1m i będę miał wodę w "fabryce" i zamiast samochodem to kajakiem będę się przemieszczał.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2011)

Mnie to raczej ne dotyczy. Ale kolo mostu za hotelem wylalo.


----------



## v2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ja mam daleko do najblizszej rzeki, w końcu Kraków dla niektórych to niemal góry, więc śpię spokojnie...


----------



## spit5 (Jan 21, 2011)

El Moderatore, ciotka Google melduje że forum jest na czarnej liście stron instalujących niechciane oprogramowanie. Co władza na to?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2011)

To pewnie jeszcze stare nawyki za poprzedni atak jaki tu mieliśmy. Ale sie sprawdzi. Mnie nic na Googlach nie dwoni. Za to ta wszawa strona i jej DoublClick wstrzymuje prace przeglądarki dośc często.

A jednak się coś dzieje.....przeglądarki Firefix and Chrome nie chcą puszczać mimo komendy Ignoruj. IE chodzi normalnie. Problem zgłoszony.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 22, 2011)

Bóg zapłać dobry człowieku


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2011)

Jak dzisiaj z dostępem?


----------



## spit5 (Jan 24, 2011)

To samo, musiałem w opcjach przeglądarki odznaczyć zabezpieczenie.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2011)

Jasne. Dzięki Romek.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 28, 2011)

No i d... zbita. Dalej ciotka Google donosi że forum jest niebezpieczne. Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że z tej strony była 1(jedna!!!!) próba instalacji szkodliwego oprogramowania. To chyba nadgorliwość ciotki, co nie?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2011)

No zgadza sie ...Google rozsyła te idiotyczne reklamy, które sie instalują tu i ówdzie.A potem okazuje sie że masz wirusa. Prace trwają ale Google ciągle nie zmienia swojego komunikatu. Cierpliwości.


----------



## spit5 (Jan 29, 2011)

Przez tyle lat w budżetówce wyrobiłem sobie niezmierzone pokłady cierpliwości.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2011)

To tak jak ja.


----------



## v2 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ech chłopaki- powiem tak: wszędzie dobrze gdzie nas nie ma...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2011)

Taaaak....


----------



## v2 (Jan 29, 2011)

W każdym razie zapewniam, że współpraca z urzędami RP które niekoniecznie postępują zgodnie z oficjalną linią głoszoną przez Najwyższych Urzędników ( opłacanych przez nas właśnie ) także wymaga niezmierzonych pokładów cierpliwości i dobrej woli....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2011)

Polecam " Poradnik Cierpliwego Petenta ".


----------



## spit5 (Jan 30, 2011)

v2 said:


> W każdym razie zapewniam, że współpraca z urzędami RP które niekoniecznie postępują zgodnie z oficjalną linią głoszoną przez Najwyższych Urzędników ( opłacanych przez nas właśnie ) także wymaga niezmierzonych pokładów cierpliwości i dobrej woli....



No nie, Dominik uchchałem się po pachy
Gdzie są te urzędy co pracują jak należy?


----------



## v2 (Jan 31, 2011)

No właśnie mówię, że nie działaja jak należy.....


----------



## spit5 (Jan 31, 2011)

A to źle zrozumiałem. Przepraszam.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2011)

A co tam Waszmościowie...Żyjecie?


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Owszem.... przynajmniej ja.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2011)

No to dobrze..jak śniegi? Toniesz?


----------



## spit5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Cześć. Jezdem .
Wojtek powiedz marynarzowi, że jego poławiacz jest wystawiony na sprzedaż.
Dostanie odprawę to sobie kupi oryginał, a nie model do "postawienia na telewizorze"
AMW - Agencja Mienia Wojskowego

A na razie do czasu jak dostaniesz papiery ode mnie, masz coś na PW.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha..... Dobra powiem mu.

Dzięki , mam to na HDD.


----------



## spit5 (Feb 27, 2011)

Co jest?! Trochę się wizualnie zmieniło


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2011)

panta rei czy jakoś tak...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2011)

Horse zmienił szblon tego forum na nowy ze względu na zmianę wersji tej aplikacji. Czy awatary , które widzicie, tez są takie duże w porównianiu ze starymi?


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2011)

cześc, 
coś jakby z rodzdzielczością się stało ( jakiś taki niewyraźny się stał.... )


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2011)

No bo jest powiększony. Czyli tak...widzisz? Mój też?


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2011)

wydaje mi się wręcz pomniejszony, ale jest to może związane ze zmianą proporcji strony? Twój wyglada chyba tak samo...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2011)

Moja przeglądarka wyświetla Awatary dośc duże. Mimo że powinny być 100x100 pixeli. A nasze podpisy ( siggies) są pomniejszone z dodatkową listwą nad nimi do powiększenia.


----------



## spit5 (Feb 28, 2011)

Podświetlenie kto jest online jest takie "blade", ale to pikuś


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2011)

No niby tak.


----------



## marshall (Mar 2, 2011)

Chwilę na forum nie zaglądałem a tu proszę takie zmiany. Jak dla mnie forum wygląda ładnie a co najważniejsze w 5 minut zapoznałem się ze wszystkimi zmianami w układzie i używa się bez problemowo. Brakuje tylko jakiegoś logo na górze.

Natomiast jeśli chodzi o podpisy to czasem wydaje mi się, że za duże są i ja mam teraz w ogóle wyłączone wyświetlanie podpisów i muszę przyznać, że łatwiej mi się w ten sposób czyta forum.


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 27, 2011)

Hej Panowie. Jak tam po świętach? 
Ja jestem obżarty do bólu. Chyba starczy mi tego na kolejne 40 ścisłego dni postu


----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Witam, pogoda była marna tutaj na południu- ciężko się było wybrać na spacer.... ale ogólnie święta to fajny czas. 
Pozdrówka,
Dominik


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2011)

net_sailor said:


> Hej Panowie. Jak tam po świętach?
> Ja jestem obżarty do bólu. Chyba starczy mi tego na kolejne 40 ścisłego dni postu



Jakoś zleciało. Wątroba cala. Mam nadzieję że nie spuchłeś tak jak ten Messerek.


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 27, 2011)

Z tym nie mam problemu, nadmiar zdecydowanie mi nie grozi


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2011)

No to całe szczęście...


----------



## spit5 (May 2, 2011)

No cześć Panowie. Ja dopiero do siebie doszedłem po świętach, a jutro do roboty.


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2011)

Szkoda...


----------



## spit5 (May 4, 2011)

Wurger said:


> Szkoda...


 
Szkoda, to jak krowa do studni narobi 
A przy okazji, jak Boni do spółki z Rostowskim dalej będzie "straszył", to problem się sam rozwiąże


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2011)

No właśnie....


----------



## marshall (Jun 23, 2011)

Czy wie może ktoś gdzie mogę znaleźć trochę szczegółowych informacji o 316 dywizjonie, coś więcej niż na wikipedii czy polishairforce.pl?

A bardziej dokładnie to na razie znalazłem dwa profile Mustangów 3 z 316, jeden SZ-B FB223, a drugi SZ-P FB354, a chciałbym znać więcej oznaczeń i numerów seryjnych konkretnych Mustangów, a już super by było jakby ktoś jeszcze wiedział kto na konkretnej maszynie latał.

(Mam jeszcze SZ-L KH528.)


----------



## v2 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cześć,

Jest jeszcze taka stronka- też niezła: No 316 Sqdn


----------



## marshall (Jun 23, 2011)

Dzięki, faktycznie fajna strona.

Jednak chyba za dużo wymagam, szukając tak dokładnych informacji, trzeba będzie chyba zmienić palny.

Po prostu składam model Mustanga III i spodobało mi się malowanie z biało-czerwonym spinnerem i chciałem jakiś konkretny samolot z konkretną historią.

I wiem tylko, że z SZ-A zawsze Bohdan Arct latał a w ostatnim locie pierwszy raz leciał z innym kodem (SZ-B) i się silnik popsuł, ale to było jeszcze zanim się pojawiły czerwono-białe spinnery, które ponoć namalowane zostały dopiero w marcu 1945.

Może po prostu zrobię anonimową maszynę bez seryjnego numeru tylko z jakimś kodem. A może jednak inny dywizjon. Coś się wymyśli.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2011)

W oparciu o listę strat na stronie 316. peru (polská) :: 300-399. Squadron RAF :: RAF Squadrons


11.06. Mustang III FB220 SZ-F F/Sgt Ryszard Fusiara
19.06. Mustang III FX888 SZ-J F/Sgt Józef Milej
13.08. Mustang III HB821 SZ-L Sgt Marian Szmidt
01.09. Mustang III FB384 SZ-Z F/Sgt Zygfryd Narloch
03.09. Mustang III FB381 SZ-C F/O Konstanty Cynkier
06.09. Mustang III FB351 SZ-B S/Ldr Bogdan Arct
06.09. Mustang III FB396 SZ-F F/Sgt Andrzej Kawiński
08.09. Mustang III FR345 SZ-U F/Lt Zdzisław Przygodzki
02.10. Mustang III FB374 SZ-A Sgt Antoni Bardecki
09.11. Mustang III FX903 SZ-C Sgt Andrzej Dąbrowski
09.11. Mustang III FX935 SZ-O F/O Stanisław Zajdel
02.01. Mustang III KH494 SZ-I F/Lt Teofil Szymankiewicz
03.02. Mustang III FX897 SZ-E P/O Zbigniew Sosnowski
20.02. Mustang III FZ145 SZ-L P/O Jerzy Mielnicki
21.02. Mustang III FB117 SZ-Y P/O E. Dyrmont-Jussewicz
21.02. Mustang III FB150 SZ-R W/O Stanisław Zych
01.03. Mustang III FB120 SZ-V W/O Józef Feruga
01.03. Mustang III FX930 SZ-R F/Sgt Ryszard Kamecki
05.03. Mustang III FX925 SZ-U F/Lt Stanisław Litak
11.04. Mustang III FB164 SZ-G F/O Stanisław Bełza
11.04. Mustang III HB878 SZ-K F/Sgt Zygmunt Boćkowski
04.07. Mustang III HB944 SZ-W W/O Tadeusz Tomaszewski
29.07. Mustang III SR411 SZ-E W/O Herbert Noga


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## marshall (Jun 24, 2011)

Dzięki.

Zdjęcia już widziałem ale link do forum to nowość i to jaka, ile danych. 

Swoją drogą też ciekawe, że czeskie forum ma więcej takich informacji niż polskie strony zajmujące się tematem.


----------



## v2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oto Mustang z historią: Mustang SR411 Article


----------



## marshall (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeszcze raz dzięki, co prawda mam teraz jeszcze większe wątpliwości jak wykończyć model, ale lepiej mieć problem nadmiaru opcji niż ich braku.

Jeszcze takie pytanko, myślicie że dam radę wyciąć/stworzyć jakiś szablon dla numeru seryjnego w 1/48?


----------



## v2 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wojtek nie takie sztuki potrafi- musisz go przepytać.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2011)

Dzięki Dominiku. 



> Jeszcze takie pytanko, myślicie że dam radę wyciąć/stworzyć jakiś szablon dla numeru seryjnego w 1/48?



Nie powinno sprawić klopotu. Potrzebny będzie skalpel o ostrym cienkim ostrzu no i trochę szerokiej tasmy maskującej Tamiya.


----------



## marshall (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, to faktycznie nie powinno być bardzo trudne. Jeszcze tylko przydał by się jakiś wzór rozmiaru i czcionki.

A wiecie może jaki kolor powinien być we wlocie i wylocie z chłodnicy? Ja widziałem zdjęcia z gołym metalem i czymś podobnym do interior green.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2011)

marshall said:


> A wiecie może jaki kolor powinien być we wlocie i wylocie z chłodnicy? Ja widziałem zdjęcia z gołym metalem i czymś podobnym do interior green.



Myślę że to powinien być Yellow Zinc Chromate. Samolot był produkcji USA a taki kolor farby zabezpieczajacej był nanoszony na wewnętrzne powierzchnie. Oprócz tego ta żółto-zielona farba ciemniała od ciepła dając bardziej zielony odcień.

Co do wzoru, rozmiaru czcionki dla serialu to poszukaj w Internecie jakieś kalki do Mustang Mk.III (P-51B/C RAF . Powinno coś sie znaleźć.


----------



## marshall (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeszcze raz dzięki.

Jeśli ktoś byłby zainteresowany Zinc Chromate to znalazłem taki artykuł:

Everything You Need To Know About Zinc Chromate


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2011)

Dzięki. Czytałam go już kiedyś. Faktycznie można znaleźć kilka odcieni tej farby. Zależy od fabryki. Niemcy mieli też kilka wariantów koloru. A tak na marginesie to nie kolor był ważny a właściwości farby.


----------



## marshall (Jun 30, 2011)

Kolejne pytanie, odnośnie Mustanga III, tym razem o kolor podłogi, jaki on był?

Wiem że podłoga częściowo była drewniana i mam informację, że była malowana na czarno czymś antypoślizgowym, ale tak było w P-51D, czy tak samo było w Mustangu III?

Poniżej cytat i źródło:

_"North American P-51 Mustang

In the beginning, the P-51 was built exclusively to the British specifications. In the Mustang Mk. I production, North American reportedly used colours that were substitutes of the official colours of the RAF.

When the P-51B came about, it was probably painted Dull Dark Green throughout the cockpit.

The June 1944 Structural Repair Manual for all version of the P-51 calls for overall Interior Green in the cockpit, in the area extending from the instrument panel to the back of the canopy. An exception from the rule was that areas not normally visible required no finish coat. Instrument panel was specified as Instrument Black.

According to the same source, pilot's seat and the anti-glare forward decking were to be painted Dull Dark Green. However, there are clues indicating that this colour may not have been used on any on the items. Based on the inspection of preserved aircraft, Dana Bell claims that at least some of the seats of the P-51 were painted Bronze Green rather than Dark Dull Green. Likewise, many wartime colour photographs consistently show Olive Drab in the anti-glare area.

Another subject of long-going controversy is the colour of the cockpit floor, which in P-51 was made of plywood. Erection and Maintenance instructions for the P-51D specify all wood floor areas to be covered in black non-skid surfacer purported to be a mix of silica sand and matt black paint, the kind of finish that was also used for wing walks. Metal floor areas were to be left in bare metal finish.

The December 1944 update of Erection Maintenance Manual for the P-51D follows the same description with the exception of anti-glare decking inside the canopy which was to be painted black.

Similarly to other aircraft types, the camouflaged P-51 most probably had wheel wells painted in Neutral Grey. On later-production natural metal aircraft, the wheel wells were Interior Green. Additional piping and wiring inside the wheel well area was painted in Aluminium lacquer."_

Camouflage Markings: Interior Colours of US Aircraft, 1941-45 (Part II)


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2011)

Kiedyś spotkałem sie z informacją że podłoga w wczesnych Mustangach była albo drewniana albo metalowa i zależało to od typu jaki akurat leżał na stosie podłóg przy lini montażowej.Czyli uzyto zasady JRD. Tak naprawdę to po zamontowaniu wnętrza kabiny w modelu mało co widać. Ale faktycznie fajny efekt jest kiedy całe wnętrze jest w Interior Green, tablica przyrządów czarna a podłaga w kolorze sklejki. Myślę że jak zrobisz tak będzie dobrze. Jeśli będziesz uważał że drewno jest za jasne to przyciemnij je czarną lekko rozcieńczoną matową farbą imitując tą antypoślizgową farbę.

P.S. Wielu modelarzy maluje ten element na kolor drewna.


----------



## marshall (Jun 30, 2011)

Trafiłem na problem przy którym wszystkie kwestie kolorów to pikuś. Mustang III firmy ICM w 1/48 jest kopią Tamiyi ale słabą jak widać bo przy wylocie z chłodnicy pomylili się od dobre 0,5 cm na trzech częściach i są za krótkie i po złożeniu zostaje dziura taka na 1 cm długa i 3 mm głęboka i kiepsko to wygląda...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2011)

Humm... a fotel pilota ( zagłowek z płytą pancerną ) wszedł ci pod "daszek" kadłuba ? Czy jest trochę przed tym "daszkiem"?


----------



## marshall (Jul 1, 2011)

Fotel jest tak z milimetr przed daszkiem ale nawet jakby był pod to ta dziura dalej by tam była, ale dorobiłem już element z jakiegoś starego skrzydła i chyba będzie ok.

Zobaczę może uda mi się jakieś zdjęcia wrzucić.

Dobra są i zdjęcia. Pierwsze dwa pokazują dziurę i obok sobie leży dorobiona część, a kolejne dwa z dodatkowym elementem zainstalowanym, póki co wszystko jest jeszcze bez kleju, szpachli, malowania, nie oszlifowane także wygląda nie rewelacyjnie ale jestem dumny z siebie, że taki duży element dorobiłem. Chyba pierwszy raz w życiu.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2011)

marshall said:


> Fotel jest tak z milimetr przed daszkiem ale nawet jakby był pod to ta dziura dalej by tam była,



No właśnie że nie. Mustang III ICM'u to nie jest kopia tylko modelu Tamiyi. Jak pamiętam to jest mieszanka z P-51B/C Accurate Minature.

Jak widać na zdjeciach , które znalazłem w Internecie, zarówno fotel Tamiyi ( zdjęcie 1 ) jak i Accurate Minature ( zdjęcie 2 i 3) wchodzi pod "daszek" kadłuba. A w modelu ICM ( zdjęcie 4) nie. Widać wyraźnie że to te brakujące z tyłu , parę milimetrów. Nawet radio za fotelem w modelu ICM jest za daleko do przodu. Wygląda na to że kokpit Tamiyi nie pasuje do kadłuba i powinien być cofnięty lekko to tyłu. Albo trzeba sprawdzić z planami czy kadłub ICM nie jest w obrębie kabiny za długi i czy w ogóle pasuje wymiarowo. 

Ale jak widzę poradziłeś sobie bardzo dobrze.


----------



## marshall (Jul 1, 2011)

Rozumiem, co prawda wydaje mi się, że nawet jak przesunę cały kokpit tak aby fotel znalazł się pod daszkiem to dalej wylot z chłodnicy nie będzie wyglądał tak jak w rzeczywistości, czyli jak zaginający się kadłub wchodzący do środka, ponieważ przesunę kokpit tylko do tyłu (o dokładnie jakieś 2,5mm) ale nie w dół o jakieś kolejne 2,5mm bo jeśli tak zrobię to panel z instrumentami i cały kokpit w zasadzie, który teraz jest na dobrej wysokości będzie zapadnięty.

Poza tym wcześniej się nie zorientowałem, że tak odstaje ten fotel a teraz żeby to poprawić musiałbym rozkleić cały kadłub. Potem odkleić boczne panele w kokpicie i chyba je skrócić albo odciąć te elementy, które ograniczają ruch fotela do tyłu, a i tak trzeba byłoby je skrócić, żeby z przodu zrobić miejsce dla panelu instrumentów (tak to się w ogóle nazywa po polsku???) który faktycznie jest teraz trochę za głęboko wsunięty.

Trochę mnie denerwuje już ten model...

A no i jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki za pomoc.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2011)

Poprawki do prawie sklejonego modelu zawsze kończą się źle. Więc lepiej zostaw tak jak jest. Jak mawia mój serdeczny kolega z czasów szkoły w Dęblinie, mądry nic nie powie a głupi się nie skapuje.
Co do modeli ICM i bycia zirytowanym budową, no to jest niestety cena jaką placi się za model tańszy ale trochę gorszy od tych drogich. Modele tej firmy nie są dla sklejaczy.Tu trzeba sie wykazać dobrym okiem, pomysłowością, czujnością , wiedzą techniczną i dużą dozą cirpliwości. O umiejętnościach manualnych nie wspominam nawet. Ale to jest właśnie Modelarstwo.

Gdybyś coś potrzebował daj znać. No i niema za co..... 

Aha...panel instrumentów po polsku = tablica przyrządów.


----------



## marshall (Jul 1, 2011)

Racja nie ma co się denerwować bo to jest właśnie modelarstwo (tak na marginesie przebiegnięcie 10km w deszczu też pomaga odświeżyć umysł). Będzie lekcja na przyszłość żeby więcej razy mierzyć na sucho i być czujnym.

Tylu rzeczy tam nie zauważyłem, że szkoda gadać. A przerobić by trzeba było całe wnętrze modelu, bo jak kokpit to i boki kokpitu i chłodnica i wnęki podwozia itd. Mało co tam w środku w ogóle pasuje.

A odnośnie tablicy przyrządów to miałem to na końcu języka. Ale tak to jest, siedzi się na angielskojęzycznym forum, żeby podszkolić się z obcego języka i się swojego własnego zapomina.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2011)

Tak jest , zlota asada - trzy razy przymierz, raz przyklej. Nic więcej dodać nic ująć.

Wnętrze kabiny sam zrobiłeś czy użyłeś zestawu żywicznego?


----------



## marshall (Jul 1, 2011)

Użyłem zestawu z pudełka ICM. Wszystko złożyłem tak jak w instrukcji. Tylko pasy do fotela dorobiłem i musiałem jeden z doklejanych boków kokpitu odrobinę przerobić (odciąłem taki 2mm kawałek plastiku i przykleiłem dosłownie milimetr obok) bo się nie mieścił tam gdzie miał być według instrukcji, i jeszcze troszeczkę przyszlifowałem boki tej płyty co jest za fotelem bo też się nie chciał kadłub domknąć. Myślałem że niedokładności się na tym skończą ale jak widać byłem w błędzie.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2011)

Dzieki za info. Kurcze muszę wyciągnąć mój z szafy ..... może w końcu go zrobię. Tylko kiedy... Mustang z Małego Modelarza czeka na dokończenie już ze dwa a może trzy lata.


----------



## v2 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kokpit Mustanga: St. Clair Photo-Imaging 360º Pans


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## marshall (Jul 5, 2011)

v2 said:


> Kokpit Mustanga: St. Clair Photo-Imaging 360º Pans


 
Super zdjęcie, wykorzystywałem je już jako referencję, ale trzeba pamiętać, że to odrestaurowana maszyna i nie musi mieć wszystkiego oryginalnego.

Poza tym moim zdaniem każdy właściciel samolotu z drugiej wojny powinien mieć obowiązek zamieścić takie zdjęcie w internecie...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2011)

Zgadzam się w obu przypadkach.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 1, 2011)

Puk, puk. JEST TU KTO?
Cisza taka jak w kosciole

No nie mówcie ze urlopujecie. 
Niestety, ja w środę muszę do fabryki, a pogoda co raz lepsza


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2011)

Kto ma ten ma.. zaczynam urlop w środę.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2011)

Jak tam wakacje koledzy?


----------



## marshall (Aug 27, 2011)

Chyba leniwie, sądząc po ilości odpowiedzi.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2011)

Pewnie tak.


----------



## marshall (Aug 27, 2011)

Zajrzeć na forum, napisać coś, jakież to męczące...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2011)

Przy takiej pogodzie to i włączenie komputera urasta do rangi wyczynu.


----------



## marshall (Aug 28, 2011)

Fakt, pogoda jest, ja cały dzień spędziłem w Radomiu i spaliłem się na słońcu, że hej ale nic a nic nie żałuję.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2011)

Przyjemne z pożytecznym jak widzę...


----------



## spit5 (Jan 23, 2012)

Puk, puk.... Jest tu ktoś?


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pewnie, że tak...


----------



## spit5 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ło matko!! 
Myślałem że się wszyscy ACTA wystraszyli i boją się pisać, bo może już ktoś coś powiedział co ja chcę wklepać na stronie.


----------



## v2 (Jan 24, 2012)

My się aktów nie boimy


----------



## spit5 (Jan 24, 2012)

Jeśli mówisz o tych aktach co ja mam na myśli, to masz 100% racji.
Piękne ciało obroni się i bez ubrania.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2012)

He, he, he....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2012)

To tu....


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 18, 2012)

Moja pierwsza w życiu sklejona i pomalowana kabina, czekam na jakieś opinie od was. Przyjmę każdą krytyke, lecz proszę brać poprawkę, że to mój na prawdę pierwszy model.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2012)

Wygląda bardzo dobrze.  Rekojeść drążka pomaluj na czarno.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 18, 2012)

Drązek jest czarny, a cala reszta jest pomalowana mieszanką szarego z czae\rnym, tylko na zdjęciu słabo to widać.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2012)

Rozumiem. Do mieszania kolorów czy rozcieńczania farby , bardzo fajne jest używać opakowań po tabletkach. Są w różnych kształtach i pojemnościach. To taka malarska paleta dla modelarzy.






Mam nadzieję że sparawdziłeś pasowanie kabiny do kadłuba zanim pomalowałeś.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 18, 2012)

NIe sprwdziłem, lecz całe szczęscie, że wszytsko pasuje, lecz co by bylo gdyby mi nie pasowało?! Świetny jest pomysł z opakowaniami po tabletkach, napewno lepsze to niz fornir ;p


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2012)

Gdyby nie pasowało to trzeba by było by pasować ( co wiąże się zwykle z szlifowaniem papierem ściernym ) pomalowanego elementu. Dlatego należy zawsze sprawdzić czy wszystko pasuje do siebie i spasować zanim się pomaluje.
Ten fornir jako podkladka przy montażu czy malowaniu to też dobry pomysł.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 19, 2012)

Stwierdziłem, że chcę zrobić ten model najlepiej jak potrafię, więc postanowiłem pomalować zegary, czy ktoś zna jakieś moetody do malowania tych wypukłych częsci kabiny?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2012)

Sposobów na wykonanie tablic przyrządów jest kilka i należy to zaplanować najpierw zanim się ją wkleji do kabiny. W tym stadium, w którym masz kabinę zrobioną ja poleciłbym technikę suchego pędzla. Polega to na przetarciu górnej powierzchni pędzlem ( albo lepiej kawałkiem gąbki na patyczku ) lekko umoczonym w farbie srebrnej lub białej i najpierw wytartym w papierowy ręcznik. Wtedy wszystkie wypukłe elementy staną sie bardziej widoczne. Takie patyczki z gąbką używa twoja mama do nakładania cienii do oczu. Można je też dostać w każdum sklepie z kosmetykami w małych paczkach. Po wyschnięciu farby tam gdzie są okrągłe zegary można dać kroplę błyszczącego czystego lakieru jako imitację szkiełek. Ale to raczej lepiej wygląda lepiej w skali1:48 niż w 1:72. Tam gdzie są jakieś gałki czy paliki wystające ponad powierzchnię można na ich czubki nałożyć kropelki farby przy pomocy wykałaczki. Ale farba musi być gęsta żeby nie spływała w dół po wykałacce. Nabiera się tylko maleńką kropelkę in przykłada z góry do malpwanego pręcika czy gałki.

Tutaj przykład..


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 19, 2012)

proszę oceniać


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2012)

Wygląda bardzo dobrze. Ocena 5.  Brawo. Tylko rączka drążka była albo czarna albo szara. Przycisk spustu u góry na drążku albo srebrny albo mosiężny a nie czerwony. Po poprawieniu możesz kontynuować budowę. Ale jak zostawisz tak jak jest to też może być.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 21, 2012)

prace trwają dalej. niestety, sklejenie tylnich płatów mi nie wyszło, i nie wiem co teraz na to poradzić. Na ostatnim zdjęciu, które niestety jest zamazane, widac że pewna częsc na ktorej sa zamontowane karabinki odstaje od kadluba. Proszę o pomoc w rozwiazaniu problemu.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2012)

Nie wyglada to źle. Te tylne płaty nazywamy : część ruchomą - sterem wysokości a część niruchomą statecznikiem poziomym. Ze zdjącia wynika że klej trochę wypłyną. Wniosek... należało posmarować klejem tylko te cząści kadłuba które stykają się ze statecznikiem poziomym. Teraz wypełnij te szczelinki z przodu , ciutką szpachlówki a po wyschnięciu przeszlifować drobnym papierem ściernym. Nie widzę czy stateczniki są wklejone pod dobrym kątem w stosunku do osi pionowej samolotu. Powinny być poziomo (90 stopni). Jeśli nie są a ta niesymetryczność jest widoczna to należy je odłamać delikatnie albo co jest lepsze odciąć wzdłuż tej szczeliny i poprawnie przykleić ponownie. A co do kadłubowej osłony dzialek to jest wszystko OK. Ona i tak odstawała bo z wykonaniem było różnie. ALe trzeba było sprawdzić czy można było ją spasować lepiej przed montażem. Widzę że śmigło zamontowane...... a przód chłodnicy w kadlubie za śmigłem+kołpakiem pomalowany też? A co z pomalowaniem kołpaka? .... teraz będzie trudniej go pomalować na żółto-czarno.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 22, 2012)

Jak moge pomalowac opony zeby fajnie wygladaly. W instrukcji piszą, żeby pomalować na FLAT BLACK, co to dokładnie znaczy?


----------



## Witold Jaworski (Oct 22, 2012)

Jak wynika z tematu wątku mamy się tutaj meldować .
Niniejszym to robię.
Jeżeli chodzi o modele, to ostatnio specjalizowałem się w Ła-5 i P-36 i P-40 ("długi nos - czyli do wersji "C").
Tutaj parę obrazków tej ostatniej maszyny:











Jak widzicie, odmiana modelarstwa, którą uprawiam jest dość nietypowa. Pracuję jednak nad jej rozpowszchnieniem - choćby poprzez tę stronę.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2012)

PePePoL said:


> Jak moge pomalowac opony zeby fajnie wygladaly. W instrukcji piszą, żeby pomalować na FLAT BLACK, co to dokładnie znaczy?



Najpierw pomaluj felgi kolorem czarnym lekko błyszczącym. Następnie opony kolorem czarnym matowym ( Flat Black - matowy czarny ) Kiedy będą suche przetrzyj je delikatnie kolorem szaro-brązowym podobnie jak zrobiłeś to w kabinie . Następnie rowki opony można napuścić rozcięczoną mieszanką w kolorze błota i kałuży. Wszystko to trzeba wykonać delikatnie. Ale możesz sie ograniczyć do pomalowania tylko czarnym . Też będą wyglądać dobrze.

Albo pomaluj całe koła czarnym matowym a potem same felgi lakierem błyszczącym.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2012)

Witold Jaworski said:


> Jak wynika z tematu wątku mamy się tutaj meldować .
> Niniejszym to robię.
> Jeżeli chodzi o modele, to ostatnio specjalizowałem się w Ła-5 i P-36 i P-40 ("długi nos - czyli do wersji "C").
> Tutaj parę obrazków tej ostatniej maszyny:
> ...



Witamy serdecznie Kolegę. Wspaniała robota.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 22, 2012)

postep prac


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2012)

Wszystko wygląda bardzo dobrze. Trzeba trochę poszpachlować na złączach a potem przeszlifować drobnym, papierem ściernym.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 23, 2012)

jakim lakierem mam pomalowac felgi bo juz zapomnialem czy blyszczacym czy matowym
czy cala reszte tego kolai czesci podwozia jak pomaluje czy tez mam je jakims lakierem maznac?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2012)

Całe koło na czarno najpierw. Potem felgę czystym lakierem błyszczącym zmieszanym z matowym w proporcji 50/50. Można samym błyszczacym ale takim bardziej rozcieńczonym. Reszta podwozia tj. golenie i pokrywy podwozia tylko pomaluj matowymi farbami bez użycia lakieru błyszczącego.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 23, 2012)

dziękuje, wczoraj dostalem tyle nowych informacji, ze wszystko mi sie pomieszalo


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 23, 2012)

ahc i jescze jedno, czy jak uzyje pedzla do rozrowadzania lakieru, czy pedzel sie nie zepsuje?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2012)

Nie. Lakier bezbarwny to w zasadzie farba tyle że bez barwnika. Więc podlega tym samym zasadom co farba. Rozcieńczamy używając rozpuszczalnika do farby np.. Humbrol. Schnie też tak długo jak farby. Należy tylko pamiętać żeby używać lakieru takiego samego typu jak farby na które się go nakłada. Pędzle myjemy też w rozpuszczalniku a po zakończeniu pracy też w ciepłej wodzie z mydłem. I wypłukać do czysta jeszcze raz w ciepłej wodzie bez mydła.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 24, 2012)

kolory jakie posiadam:
Humbrol:
11, 33, 34, 35, 56, 62, 102, 110, 144, 153
Model Master:
1795E

Jak z tych kolorów, zrobić kolor najbardziej podobny do koloru RLM02. Oraz jak zrobić kolor, błota, brudu, które miałbym pomalować rowki w oponach. Felgi maznelem juz metodą suchego pędzla kolorem srebrnym i przykrylem mieszanką lakierów: matowego i błyszczącego w proporcjach 50/50. Mam też pytanie, czy żeby poprawić efekt, oprócz koloru błota w rowkach, maznąć oponę metodą suchego pędzla kolorem Humbrol 144? Dziękuje za odpowiedzi na moje pytania już z góry 
pozdrawiam


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 24, 2012)

Nowe przedmiotu w moim warsztacie i kółeczka


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2012)

Bardzo dobrze. Co do Hu144 to nie jest ten kolor , który jest potrzebny. Zresztą mozna go pominąć. Opony wyglądają bardzo dobrze i bez tego. Błoto to mix kolorów brązowych i żółtego i białego oraz czarnego. Ja myślę że ten Hu110 wyglada dobrze jako baza. Użyj go do produkcji koloru błota.

RLM02 możesz zrobić z tego Hu102 z dodatkiem białej i może kropli Hu153. Albo Hu102+biała+Hu62...

wzór dla RLM02...






albo


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 24, 2012)

Dziękuje za szybką odpowiedz, teraz pytanie, jak pomalować takie rowki farba?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2012)

Cienkim pędzelkiem napuśc w rowki rozrzedzonej mieszanki ciemnego błota a po chwili możesz grubszym prawie suchym pędzlem ( ale ale z jaśniejszym ocieniem błota ) przetrzeć całe koło do okoła. Ale tak trochę tu i tam. Ważne żeby to wyglądało na naturalne działanie.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 26, 2012)

Zaczynam się trochę gubić... Jest coraz ciężej, czekam do jutra no nowy papier ścierny


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2012)

Dlaczego ? Wszystlo idzie dobrze. Zamiast szlifować papierem weź miękką szmatkę i rozpuszczalnik do Humbrola i zmyj nadmiar tej szpachli używając tej szmatki. Jeśli ta szpachla to talk i farba Humbrola oczywiście. A stery wysokości są jednak źle wklejone. Powinny być poziomo bez wzniosu jak u ciebie.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2012)

A tutaj model Karla (Rochie) jako przykład. Co prawda to Ta 152 a nie Fw190 D-9 ale stery te same, charakterystyczne dla wszystkich Focke Wulf Fw 190.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 27, 2012)

potraktowalem model szmatka nasaczona rozpuszczalnikiem, teraz klei im się cały model w rękach, co zrobić?


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 27, 2012)

Na modelu porobiły się brzydkie plamy i smugi od rozpuszczalnika ;/


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2012)

Jezu , co to za rozpuszczalnik? A ta szpachla to z czego?


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 28, 2012)

Rozpuszczalnik nitro, a szpachla to biała farba humbrola z talkiem, w sumie nie jest az tak zle, tylko nie wiem jak pozbyc sie tych smug ...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2012)

Wurger said:


> Zamiast szlifować papierem weź miękką szmatkę i rozpuszczalnik do Humbrola i zmyj nadmiar tej szpachli używając tej szmatki......



Nitro...????? Nie używa się tego rozpuszczalnika do prac z polistyrenem. No chyba że do klejenia. Przecież napisałem jaki rozpuszczalnik.

Zostaw teraz ten model na kilka dni. To plastik stwardnieje. Smugi będzie można przeszlifować drobnym papierem ściernym i a potem wypolerować.


----------



## PePePoL (Oct 28, 2012)

Model powoli wraca do normy. Lubie wyzwania. Obiecuje, że będzie lepiej jak było!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2012)

OK. Pamietam jak pomalowałem jeden z moich pirwszych model plastikowych niebieską farbą nitro na spodzie skrzydeł. Zżarło cały spód. No ale człowiek uczy się na błędach. Przy szlifowaniu tych smug zwróć uwagę na odciski twoich palców , które napewno odbiły sie tu i ówdzie na modelu.


----------



## spit5 (Nov 14, 2012)

Czołem Panowie. 
Dawno mnie nie było, ale lenistwo totalne mnie nawiedziło i za cholerę nie chciało puścić. 
Widzę Wojtek, że warsztaty modelarskie robisz. Cegłolot "Dora" to wg mnie najładniejszy samolot Kurta T. 
*PePe *w jakim malowaniu będzie?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2012)

Cześć Romek. 

Ano trzeba pomagać. Ale nasz młody kolega jakoś się nie pojawia ostatnio. Chyba się trochę zniechęcił po użyciu nie togo rozpuszczalnika co trzeba.
A miała to być Dorotka z Papagei Staffel.


----------



## spit5 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cześć Wojtek. No, no sprzęt z JV 44. A zestaw to zrobiły małe koreańskie rączki? Mam nadzieję, że nasz nowy kolega nie odpuści i wróci do modelu.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2012)

Dokładnie ... zestaw zrobiły małe koreańskie rączki razem z małymi stópkami tupoczącymi wokół maszyny wtryskowej. Szło mu bardzo dobrze więc mam też nadzieję że wróci.


----------



## PePePoL (Dec 8, 2012)

Mój nowy nabytek który udało mi się wyrwać po bardzo okazyjnej cenie. Mój nowy plan polega na odstresowaniu sie na modelu i następnie próba naprawienia modelu który mi się trochę popsuł. Traktuje to jako taką odskocznie. Życie mi powodzenia!


----------



## PePePoL (Dec 8, 2012)

Model tan jak zauważyłem ma bardzo mało częsci. Jest skromny, więc może trochę części mu dorobie ;P same wypraski są kiepskie, tak jak również kalkomania. Farbi w zestawie humbrola oraz 2 pędzelki "0" "4". Klej humbrola, ale raczej nie będe go używał bo nie jest wygodny w nakładaniu, lecz nie wyrzuce go, a nóż się przyda...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2012)

Witaj z powrotem.... Fajnie widzieć że się nie poddałeś. Ten Westland Whirlwind jest starszym modelem więc nie powala detalami. Ale ja na twoim miejscu nie szarżowałbym z dorabianiem części. Zrób go "z pudełka" i starczy. Kalkomanie są OK choć ten Sky S-type jest trochę za mdły jak pamiętam.

Tutaj parę zdjęć via internet.. choć to są dwie różne maszyny według mnie.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2012)

Mała uwaga tutaj... proszę zmieniaj wielkość zdjęć, które posyłasz na tym forum. Najlepiej jeśli szerokość zdjęcia czy obrazka ma maksymalnie 800 pikseli. Większe zdjęcia są przeskalowane przes system ale ich pliki nie. A bedąc duże spowalniają ładowanie stron i zajmują dużo miejsca. Te ostatnie 8 zdjęć "ważyło" tyle że mało się kopmputer nie zbiesił. Każde było od 1,5MB do 1,7MB wielkości pliku. Przeskalowałem je do wymaganej szerokości i teraz wszystkie razem mają 1,64MB. Jest różnica ??? ano jest ... a wyglądają tak samo i scrolling jest płynny bo szybciej się ładują.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2013)

Czy jeszcze sa tutaj jacyś Polacy czy wygineli jak mamuty?


----------



## klugi (Dec 23, 2013)

Witam, dopiero zalorzylem konto, czesto zagladam na Twoje warsztaty Wruger, inspirujace! 

Lukasz


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2013)

Witam serdecznie i dziękuję za miłe słowa.

Wesołych Świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku !!!


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2014)

Kurcze ... chyba wszyscy Polacy wyjechali do Irlandii. Czy ktoś tu jeszcze dycha oprócz mnie?


----------



## klugi (May 14, 2014)

Jestem jestem... tylko malo czasu ostatnio.....


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2014)

No choć jeden się znalazł.  

Witaj Łukaszu.


----------



## v2 (May 14, 2014)

Wurger said:


> No choć jeden się znalazł.
> 
> Witaj Łukaszu.




Wojtku, ja jestem codziennie... tylko nie zawsze głos daję. Ale mam podgląd  

Pozdrawiam,

D.


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2014)

Cześć Dominiku. Fajnie że trzymasz rękę na pulsie.  Już myślałem że mnie osierociliście.


----------



## v2 (May 15, 2014)

Żartujesz, jak mógłbym porzucić TAKICH kumpli z mojego ulubionego forum! pozdrówka z wietrznego dzisiaj i lekko wilgotnego Krakowa!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 15, 2014)

You guys should really stop talking about Jan like that.


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2014)

Shh !!!


----------



## net_sailor (Sep 12, 2014)

Ahoj!
Zaglądam tu raz na pół roku i jakoś nie było okazji pogratulować Wojtkowi awansu na admina. Teraz trzeba będzie przed wejściem na forum wycierać obuwie i stosować się do procedur FOD


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2014)

Hejka,

Dziękuję za życzenia. Wpadaj częściej...


----------



## net_sailor (Sep 12, 2014)

OK, będę zaglądał. Coś tam będę wrzucał od czasu co czasu bo znowu wziąłem się za modelarstwo. Na początek coś właśnie spod biało-czerwonej szachownicy.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2014)

Widziałem. Lim'ek , palce lizać. Naprawdę świetna robota.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 12, 2015)

Czołem Panowie.
Syn marnotrawny wrócił na łono forumowe.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2015)

Ave Roman !!!


----------



## v2 (Aug 13, 2015)

miło...


----------



## flanker72 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nie wiem czy nie za późno ale chciałem się ujawnić.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2015)

Miło nam. Serdeczne pozdrowienia.


----------



## v2 (Sep 30, 2015)

witam... każdy rodak mile widziany!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2015)

Jawohl !


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wojtek, ależ to nasz rodak a nie kolegów zza Odry! Może Cię nie zrozumieć


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2015)

Z dwojga złego.... do użycia ruskiego mnie nie zmusisz.


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2015)

Nawet bym nie próbował... chociażby dlatego, że ja też mógłbym Cię po rusku nawijającego nie zrozumieć...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2015)

No to zostaje Suahili albo flaszka .


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2015)

Brak wyboru. Tylko flaszka!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2015)

Flaszka ... tak, tak ..... a wątroba już nie taka.


----------



## v2 (Oct 2, 2015)

no to mamy problem....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2015)

Nie tak bardzo. Trzeba bardziej rozcieńczać.


----------



## v2 (Oct 2, 2015)

hmmm... czyli damy radę?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2015)

A co? My nie? Pęcherz jest OK.


----------



## spit5 (Jul 30, 2017)

Witam kolegów. Wracam po raz kolejny.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)

Hejka..


----------



## v2 (Jul 30, 2017)

Miło, witaj!


----------



## spit5 (Aug 6, 2017)

Widzę że stara gwardia żyje. No to zdrówko


----------



## spit5 (Aug 10, 2017)

Panowie mam pytanie. Ma ktoś zdjęcia RWD-5 SP-LOT? Tylko że mi chodzi o zdjęcia oryginału a nie repliki.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2017)

Tylko takie znalazłem...ale czy to SP-LOT to trudno powiedzieć. Opis zdjęcia mówi że tak...


----------



## spit5 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dzięki Wojtek. No to wszystko jasne, zdjęć ogólnodostępnych nie ma. W takim razie wydłubie model współczesnej repliki.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2017)

No problemo. Powodzenia.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 18, 2017)

Nie dziękuję żeby nie zapeszyć.
Jak się obrobię to pokażę mojego F4U-4 w 48 z Academy.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2017)

Też myślałem o F4U ale sam nie wiem.. toż to brzydal.. ehhh .....


----------



## spit5 (Aug 21, 2017)

Cześć.
Corsair nie jest brzydki, jest piękny inaczej i przez to taki fajny.
Chciałem wrzucić fotkę, ale meldują mi problem z uploadem.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)

Problem z uploadem...? co się dzieje?



spit5 said:


> ...Corsair nie jest brzydki, jest piękny inaczej i przez to taki fajny.



Ja wiem? Wygląda jak zajumany z pomocy dla powodzian albo zrobiony ze szrotu..


----------



## v2 (Aug 25, 2017)

brzydki może i jest ale moc ma


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 19, 2017)

Wurger
,

تمرین زبان لهستانی سید

Iranian Volleyballist, Seyyed Mohammad Mousavi, Tries to Speak Polish


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2017)

ARTESH


That's a problem for most foreigners..  but with a help of a couple of educational tools all is possible.  


_View: https://youtu.be/6jZhJ9yGSZw_

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 19, 2017)

Wurger said:


> ARTESH
> 
> 
> That's a problem for most foreigners..  but with a help of a couple of educational tools all is possible.
> ...



Of course, it is.

But if i want to be Honest, I learnt Hungarian and basic Polish With pod101,

still i watch their Videos ...

Ja Jestem Joanna (PL Teacher)

Livia Vagyok (HU Theacher)

But Polish is much Harder. at least, for me.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 19, 2017)

spit5 said:


> Meldować się proszę  .
> W końcu trzeba wiedzieć ilu nas tutaj jest.



زبان آموز جدید هستم. (Persian)

Jestem nowym uczniem
.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 19, 2017)

What is difference of "My obaj / obie / oboje"?

I know they mean "Both of us"


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2017)

"My obaj/obie/oboje" usually means two people, in other words, it is a collective numeral. The "My / my" ( in English it means "we" ) is used to emphasize that it is just about the group of people only. However the expression "obaj" is used when these two people are of masculine gender. For instance you and me. So in the case you have to use "obaj". The expression "obie" is used when these two are women , the feminine gender. And the "oboje" is used when the two people are of neuter gender ( eg.children ) or the group consists of man+woman.
Also you may find words that are equivalents in usage too. obaj-obydwaj, obie-obydwie, oboje-obydwoje

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Dec 20, 2017)

Wurger said:


> "My obaj/obie/oboje" usually means two people, in other words, it is a collective numeral. The "My / my" ( in English it means "we" ) is used to emphasize that it is just about the group of people only. However the expression "obaj" is used when these two people are of masculine gender. For instance you and me. So in the case you have to use "obaj". The expression "obie" is used when these two are women , the feminine gender. And the "oboje" is used when the two people are of neuter gender ( eg.children ) or the group consists of man+woman.
> Also you may find words that are equivalents in usage too. obaj-obydwaj, obie-obydwie, oboje-obydwoje



Hence the term in English "The Royal we"
Royal we - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 9, 2018)

Who is "جنتی" ?

A Polish Tongue Twister and Long(est?) word is Your Answer ...

"Dziewięćsetdziewięćdziesiątdziewięćmiliardówdziewięćsetdziewięćdziesiątdziewięćmilionówdziewięćsetdziewięćdziesiątdziewięćtysięcydziewięćsetdziewięćdziesięciodziewięcioletniego"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 10, 2018)

Wurger
:

what does "OCHOT. P.S.K." stand for ???

Polish cemetery in Tehran, Military Section, Name: Helena Giedyk (1909 - 1942)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)

In the case the "OCHOT." might mean Ochotnicza / ochotniczka - Voluntary / woman-volunteer. The P.S.K. stands for "Pomocnicza Służa Kobiet " - Women's Auxiliary Service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)

An useful link...

Women's Auxiliary Service (Poland) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 31, 2018)

Wurger
:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 13, 2018)

Well, not related to Language!!!
but, First Foriegen Pilot in Iran, was a Polish guy, named Kuzminski or something like this! (کوزمینسکی in Persian).
I wonder if any Polish Documents (nespaper, Radio, TV, ...) had covered this subject!!!


----------



## v2 (Feb 14, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Well, not related to Language!!!
> but, First Foriegen Pilot in Iran, was a Polish guy, named Kuzminski or something like this! (کوزمینسکی in Persian).
> I wonder if any Polish Documents (nespaper, Radio, TV, ...) had covered this subject!!!



Uppersia Iran Travel blog: The story of the first flight over Iran.


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 14, 2018)

v2 said:


> Uppersia Iran Travel blog: The story of the first flight over Iran.


Thanks.
But i'm looking for Polish Documents.
I need to improve my Polish language.


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Thanks.
> But i'm looking for Polish Documents.
> I need to improve my Polish language.


sorry.. but I found any...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Thanks.
> But i'm looking for Polish Documents.
> I need to improve my Polish language.


Hi,
have you more info about this brave aviator?


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 16, 2018)

v2 said:


> Hi,
> have you more info about this brave aviator?


Dated back to 1913, First Plane saw in Iran's Air ... It was a Russian "Bellerio 11" Plane, Piloted by Polish Officer Kuzminski!

File:Bleriot XI Thulin 1.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

only available info about first day of Iranian Aviation !!!

No Name, No Rank, No Exact date !!! No fate ...
It was our problem from first day !!!


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 16, 2018)

Here is a Photo:

(تصویر) احمدشاه و اولین هواپیما در ایران

According to caption, Two beyond the plane, are Ahmad Shah Qajar and (Possibly) Mr. Kuzminski!!!

Also i found a date, reffers to 4 January 1914.
I hope it can help to find more info about him.



> "ویلبر" و "اورویل رایت" دو مخترعی بودند که در 17 دسامبر 1903 توانستند با موفقیت اولین هواپیما را به پرواز درآورند؛ اما ده سال طول کشید تا در ششم صفر 1332 مصادف با 14 دی ماه 1292 و* 4 ژانویه 1914 *در زمان احمدشاه قاجار اولین هواپیما در آسمان ایران به پرواز درآید.


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2018)

ok, I will start to find more about him.. I will ask my friends...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 8, 2018)

> From the perspective of an English-speaking student, to master the Polish language it is necessary to devote about 1,100 hours. For comparison, the easiest languages for Anglophones, such as Danish, Italian and Spanish, can be learned after 600 hours of lessons, and the most difficult - like Korean or Mandarin - only after 2,200. However, everything depends on the perspective.



The Polish language, a simple language


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 8, 2018)

Pochodzi pan / pani z Europy? /// Pochodzą państwo z Europy?

is 2nd more formal?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2018)

All of them can be found as the formal and very polite The second question is used if you ask a pair ( a man + a woman ) or a group of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 8, 2018)

Wurger said:


> All of them can be found as the formal and very polite The second question is used if you ask a pair ( a man + a woman ) or a group of people.


Dziękuję, pan Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2018)

My pleasure. However if you want to thank somebody in Polish you should use the declension for the noun "Pan". You thank to whom - kom*u *in Polish. So the "u" is attached to the end of the "Pan" what gives "Pan*u*". In the case you can omit the nick or name. If you would like to use the name though you have to use another case called Vocative with exclamation mark at the end. . So the sentence would be - Dziękuję Panie Wurger !, Dziękuję Panie Artesh! etc... of course the exclamation sign can be omitted what happens very often..

BTW... the group usually consists of men, women and also children.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 8, 2018)

Dziękuję Panie Wurger.

And what should i say for "Thanks for correction."?

and also: Thanks for your help?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2018)

It is enough to use the same sentence you posted above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 13, 2018)

Ja Jestem 

Sorry for my bad handwriting.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2018)

The writting isn't too bad. I have seen much worse one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 13, 2018)

Wurger said:


> The writting isn't too bad. I have seen much worse one.


Dziękuję Panie Wurger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2018)

Nie ma za co..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 9, 2019)

Pozdrawiam wszystkich, 

Naprawdę przepraszam, że nie publikowałem zbyt wiele w ciągu tych kilku dni. Jak wiadomo, uwielbiam uczyć się języków, zwłaszcza języków wschodnioeuropejskich, w tym polskiego, węgierskiego, rumuńskiego, serbskiego, rosyjskiego. Przy okazji, oto moje pierwsze pisemne (zarówno pismo ręczne, jak i pisanie) doświadczenie języków, których aktualnie się uczę, węgierskiego, polskiego i rumuńskiego. Moje kolejne cele to serbski, czeski i grecki. Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany nauczeniem się perskiego lub chcesz nauczyć mnie któregokolwiek z moich następnych celów, byłoby mi przyjemnie.

Z całym szacunkiem ze strony Iranu.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 9, 2019)

ARTESH said:


> Pozdrawiam wszystkich,
> 
> Naprawdę przepraszam, że nie publikowałem zbyt wiele w ciągu tych kilku dni. Jak wiadomo, uwielbiam uczyć się języków, zwłaszcza języków wschodnioeuropejskich, w tym polskiego, węgierskiego, rumuńskiego, serbskiego, rosyjskiego. Przy okazji, oto moje pierwsze pisemne (zarówno pismo ręczne, jak i pisanie) doświadczenie języków, których aktualnie się uczę, węgierskiego, polskiego i rumuńskiego. Moje kolejne cele to serbski, czeski i grecki. Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany nauczeniem się perskiego lub chcesz nauczyć mnie któregokolwiek z moich następnych celów, byłoby mi przyjemnie.
> 
> Z całym szacunkiem ze strony Iranu.




 Wurger
, 

 v2
: is it acceptable? Or not?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2019)

Yes it is... my friend. The Polish grammar is fine. I have had no problem with understanding of your writing. However two parts should be worded a little bit different if you want to speak and write like a Pole

The first one... "Przy okazji, oto moje pierwsze pisemne (zarówno pismo ręczne, jak i pisanie) doświadczenie języków,"
It should be rather : " Przy okazji, oto mój pierwszy tekst napisany w języku obcym ( napisany zarówno ręcznie jak i maszynowo ). 

The second one... "Z całym szacunkiem ze strony Iranu."
It should be " Serdeczne pozdrowienia z Iranu" or "Z wyrazami szacunku"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 9, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Yes it is... my friend. The Polish grammar is fine. I have had no problem with understanding of your writing. However two parts should be worded a little bit different if you want to speak and write like a Pole
> 
> The first one... "Przy okazji, oto moje pierwsze pisemne (zarówno pismo ręczne, jak i pisanie) doświadczenie języków,"
> It should be rather : " Przy okazji, oto mój pierwszy tekst napisany w języku obcym ( napisany zarówno ręcznie jak i maszynowo ).
> ...


Dziękuję Panie Wurger.
For verb Conjustions I used verb blitz Polish. For most of words I didn't know, I used an online Polish-English dictionary site , I can't remember right now. I used word by word translation, then in short phrases. Then attached all together.
Btw, it would be great if you explain differences in English too. I note them all.
Also, I still have problems with pronunciations of most words . Any site / channel / whatever else for listening practices ?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2019)

Almost all of online translators have the option of pronunciation. Usually it is a small icon with a speaker. It is enough to click that icon and you may hear the sound of the word you want to translate for instance. Personally I use the site: głośnik - tłumaczenie na angielski - słownik polsko-angielski bab.la






BTW.. "Btw, it would be great if you explain differences in English too. I note them all." what do you mean?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 9, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Almost all of online translators have the option of pronunciation. Usually it is a small icon with a speaker. It is enough to click that icon and you may hear the sound of the word you want to translate for instance. Personally I use the site: głośnik - tłumaczenie na angielski - słownik polsko-angielski bab.la
> 
> View attachment 525106
> 
> ...


the second one you mentioned.
I need their differences.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2019)

Wurger said:


> The second one... "Z całym szacunkiem ze strony Iranu."
> It should be " Serdeczne pozdrowienia z Iranu" or "Z wyrazami szacunku"



Ah.. you meant that one didn't you?

OK.. .. your sentence... "Z całym szacunkiem ze strony Iranu." I guessed you wanted to thank very politely and additionally say that you was sending that from Iran. Am I right?

In the case , the second part of the sentence ,"ze strony Iranu" , sounds quite strange because you aren't the country. A such expression may be used if we talk about international relations between Iran and Poland or in general, among other countires for instance. But your writting isn't a diplomatic letter rater but a personal one. Therefore that's you is the one who is going to send these thanks or greetings. So it is a matter of a subject. The "Serdeczne pozdrowienia z Iranu" ( the kindest regards from Iran ) is a customary expression put at the end of a letter if you want to send the kindest greetings and mention the country you send them from. In the case from the Iran ( z Iranu).

The first part of your sentence " Z całym szacunkiem" (with all due respect/with all respect/with respect/ respectfully ) sounds like you want to apologize very kindly with the greatest respect, but you don't agree or you have to inform that there is something wrong or bad going on for instance. .. Mostly the expression is used if your opinion is really different or your expectations are not these you are/was going to get/find . Also if you want to say that there is going on something wrong or just to tell somebody something unpleasant/rude for him in a quite civil/polite way.. Therefore the part of a sentence after the expression is written as a negation or has the negative meaning usually. For example I'm afraid I can't do that., I'm afraid it won't happen, With all respect but your people failed. I'm afraid you car was destroyed. I would respectfully inform you that the carpet isn't a flying one and is not from Iran. With respect for your work but that is completely wrong, With the greatest respect but you aren't the hero.

As a result the entire expression is just incorrect because both parts are of two different meanings The correct one would be "Z wyrazami szacunku" (sincerely, yours sincerely, yours faithfully in English) but not the "Z całym szacunkiem"

And finally, it could be written " Z wyrazami szacunku, " and then below ". _your name/full name_ z Iranu ". The expression "z Iranu" (from Iran) is not necessary.

I hope the explanation can help you with understanding.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChrisPL (Jul 18, 2021)

Witajcie, przywitałem się już na ogólnym, więc pora wpaść do rodziny 
Pozdrawiam z Tarnowa w Małopolsce, chętnie poczytam i może coś napiszę.

Brak czasu na modelarstwo, ale chciałbym wrócić do sklejania, głównie samolotów rozpoznawczych oraz what-ifów.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2021)

All klingon to me


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2021)

Jeszcze raz hejka. Fajnie że dołączyłeś.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChrisPL (Jul 18, 2021)

Klingon? No no, we are the good ones ;P
I generally repeted the greetings from English site; it is not a problem for me to write both Polish and English


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2021)

Spoko. Wzywający Klingonów ma takie poczucie humoru. Nie jest Polakiem , niestety.


----------



## ChrisPL (Jul 18, 2021)

Niech mu będzie na zdrowie, mam dystans i jakieś tam poczucie humoru, więc o byle co nie stroję fochów. 
Może wzywać Klingonów, byle mi nie kazał chodzić na dwór.... ;P

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Jul 18, 2021)

Good old days!!! I really missed them! Unfortunately I've lost all of those handwritten! BTW, I'm still a beginner and a long way, awaits me!

To those who want to learn Polish (or any other language, in general):

Do not be afraid, Do not disappoint, Find your way!


----------



## v2 (Jul 19, 2021)

ChrisPL said:


> Witajcie, przywitałem się już na ogólnym, więc pora wpaść do rodziny
> Pozdrawiam z Tarnowa w Małopolsce, chętnie poczytam i może coś napiszę.
> 
> Brak czasu na modelarstwo, ale chciałbym wrócić do sklejania, głównie samolotów rozpoznawczych oraz what-ifów.


witaj, im nas więcej tym lepiej!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChrisPL (Jul 19, 2021)

Dzięki!
Muszę się w końcu wybrać do Jodłówki Tuchowskiej, jest tam kolekcjoner-amator, który pracuje nad upamiętnieniem rozbitego w paśmie Brzanki Liberatora. Zdam relację na ogólnym 





Katastrofy lotnicze – spotkanie w Jodłówce Tuchowskiej – Tuchów – prawa miejskie od 1340 roku







www.tuchow.pl

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Jul 19, 2021)

Mam zdjęcia polskiego cmentarza z czasów II wojny światowej w Teheranie, jestem pewien, że interesuje Cię temat. zdjęcia można znaleźć w poniższym linku:






Artesh photos


Photos From Polish Cemetry in Tehran, Iran All photos are taken by my self ------------------ Continiues in Next Post.



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChrisPL (Jul 19, 2021)

Pięknie dziękuję!
Pamiętamy o gościnności Irańczyków podczas II Wojny Światowej. Z Iranu pochodził najsłynniejszy polski niedźwiedź, Wojtek: Wojtek (niedźwiedź) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 1, 2021)

Moja przyszłość będzie coś takiego!


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 11, 2021)

A nice read, if you are interested!









The Eternal Wisdom of Polish Proverbs


If proverbs are indeed the practical wisdom of a nation, then what do Polish proverbs have to tell us about the wisdom of the Poles?




culture.pl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 2, 2021)

So, They turned to use Cheat Codes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 3, 2021)

What a treasure!!!

Roman silver coins found in Poland ...









Hoard of silver coins may have been part of historic ransom to save Paris


A hoard of silver coins minted in the Carolingian Empire may have been part of a historic ransom to save Paris from a Viking invasion.




www.livescience.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 2, 2021)

Some Polish Language Memes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChrisPL (Nov 8, 2021)

True... it`s easier to learn Klingonese than Polish

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)

To prawda ... 

TaH pagh taHbe'. DaH mu'tlheghvam vIqelnIS.
quv'a', yabDaq San vaQ cha, pu' je SIQDI'?
pagh, Seng bIQ'a'Hey SuvmeH nuHmey SuqDI',
'ej, Suvmo', rInmoHDI'? Hegh. Qong --- Qong neH ---
'ej QongDI', tIq 'oy', wa'SanID Daw''e' je
cho'nISbogh porghDaj rInmoHlaH net Har.
yIn mevbogh mIwvam'e' wIruchqangbej.
Hegh. Qong. QongDI' chaq naj. toH, waQlaw' ghu'vam!
HeghDaq maQongtaHvIS, tugh nuq wInajlaH,
volchaHmajvo' jubbe'wI' bep wIwoDDI';
'e' wIqelDI', maHeDnIS. Qugh DISIQnIS,
SIQmoHmo' qechvam. Qugh yIn nI'moH 'oH.
reH vaq 'ej qIpqu' bov; mayHa'taH HI';
Dochchu' HemwI'; ruv mImlu'; tIchrup patlh;
'oy'moH muSHa'ghach 'Il vuvHa'lu'bogh;
quvwI'pu' tuv quvHa'moH quvHa'wI'pu';
qatlh Hochvam lajqang vay'? wa' taj neH lo'DI',
Qu'Daj Qatlh qIllaH ghaH! tep qengqang 'Iv?
Doy'moHmo' yInDaj, bepmeH bechqang 'Iv,
mISbe'chugh neHtaHghach, ghaH ghIjmo' DuHvam:
Hegh tlha' vay': Hegh tlha' qo''e' tu'bogh pagh.
not chegh lengwI'ma', qo'vetlh veHmey 'elDI'.
vaj Seng DIghajbogh, lajtaHmeH qaq law';
latlh DISovbe'bogh, ghoSchoHmeH qaq puS.
vaj nuch DIDa 'e' raDlaw' ghobmaj, qelDI'.
'ej, pIvmo', wovqu'taHvIS wuqbogh qab,
'oH ropmoH rIntaH Sotbogh qech ghom Hurgh.
'ej Qu'mey potlh DItulbogh qIl je qechvam.
vIDHa'choH nab. baQa'!


----------



## ChrisPL (Nov 8, 2021)

Inwokacja?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 8, 2021)

ChrisPL said:


> True... it`s easier to learn Klingonese than Polish


Polish or any other language is not that hard if you know what you want by learning a new language and how to achieve that goal.

One of my goals in my life is to learn as many languages as I can.

And as always, learning a new language is gaining a new life, full of new events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ChrisPL (Nov 9, 2021)

Your life is gonna be a wonderful journey

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you, Chris.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

May I ask the correct pronunciation of This Polish General's name:

ALTER, Franciszek Ksawery

Brigadier-General, Commanding 25th ID during battle of Poland.






Biography of Brigadier-General Franciszek Ksawery Alter (1889 – 1945), Poland


This is a brief biographical sketch of the military career of Brigadier-General Franciszek Ksawery Alter. He was a general during World War Two.



generals.dk





My problem is the name "Ksawery". I don't know how to pronounce that name correctly.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)

ksaˈvɛrɨ ... it sounds like Ksa+very. However in the English "very" the "y" sounds more like soft "ee" , in the Polish it is "y" that sounds short and more hard. Click the greenish icon next to the "Ksawery" on the page below.









Ksawery Wymowa w Polski


Jak powiedzieć Ksawery po Polski? Wymowa Ksawery z 1 wymowa, i bardziej do Ksawery.




pl.howtopronounce.com





Also you may check on these ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)

I jak? How is the pronunciation?


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I jak? How is the pronunciation?


A little practice and now I can pronounce it like a native. Many thanks.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)

Świetnie !!!


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 21, 2022)

Congratulations!

It was a really hard game!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 22, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 678617
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> ...


yes, it was...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 4, 2022)

Shahbanoo Farah Pahlavi recieving Polish "Order of the Smile"









Order of the Smile - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 4, 2022)

The man talking at the beginning of show, is Polish poet "Cezary Leżeński" , chancellor of the order from 1976 to 1981.









Cezary Leżeński – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia







pl.m.wikipedia.org


----------

